# Lesertest: Gainward Geforce GTX 470 - Tester gesucht



## PCGH_Thilo (13. April 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testet und behaltet eine Geforce GTX 470 von Gainward!*

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games  Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Gainward *die Chance dazu: 1  PCGH-Leser hat die Gelegenheit, die Geforce GTX 470 von Gainward zu  testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Grafikkarten aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen  Test der Gainward Geforce GTX 470 verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren  möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut zum Lesertester eignet.  Erfahrungen mit Grafikkarten und mehrere Grafikkarten zum Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut  lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

* Mehr Infos zur Gainward GTX 470:*
Gainward GTX 470 und GTX 480: Erste Herstellerkarten im PCGH-Testlabor - Gainward, Geforce GTX 470, Geforce GTX 480

Gainward GeForce GTX 470, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (1053) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

*Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,  euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht  weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts.  Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert  werden. 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Dienstag, den 20.4., um 14 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!


----------



## AMD (13. April 2010)

Ich würde mich gerne als Tester für die GTX 470 bewerben. 

Ich kann einen hohen Wissensstand beim Übertakten und Hardware allgemein aufweisen und habe etliche PC Mods durchgeführt.
Über eine Auswahl zum Tester würde ich mich sehr freuen und stehe bei weiteren Fragen jederzeit zur Verfügung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Ston3 (13. April 2010)

Ich Bewerbe mich hiermit für denn Test einer Gainward GTX 470.

Ich habe nun rund 2 Jahre Hard- und Software erfahrung und habe das geschehen rund um Fermi mitverfolgt, deshalb würde ich mich sehr freuen an diesem Test teilzunehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## kenji_91 (13. April 2010)

Hallo.
Hiermit steuere ich mein Interesse an einem Lesertest bei.
In einem Test würde ich typischerweise 3DMark Vantage /06 als auch PCMark zum benchen nutzen, natürlich mit den Herstellerangaben als auch mit Übertaktung.
Dann wird auch ein Parcour aus Spielen wie BF: Bad Company 2; Crysis Warhead; Crysis; Stalker COP erstellt.
Bei diesem Vorgang würde ich auch gleich die Vorteile gegenüber einer 5850 bzw. die Nachteile aufdecken.
Warum ich mich überhaupt interessiere?
Die Frage klärt sich für mich einfach auf, da ich schon seit der TNT2 gerne Mehrleistung erzwingen will und mich schon seit dem her viel mit Hardware zu tun hatte.
Außerdem möchte ich mich selber von der Fermi mich überzeugen und ich werde auch versuchen alles aus ihr Rauszukizzeln.
Hier finden sie meine Hardware:

AMD Phenom II 955 BE
Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
4GB DDR3 OCZ Platinum 1333 
XFX 5850
OCZ SSD Solid Series 60GB
Windows 7 Home Premium x64

Und eine Samsung NV24HD für die Photos.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kenji


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. April 2010)

Na dann bin ich doch glatt mal dabei...

Ich hoffe vorallem weil ich keine Vorurteile wie viele der neuen Gtx gegenüber habe, eine Ausgabe des Exemplares zu bekommen.
Je nachdem welche Karte "besser" abschneidet, werde ich dann die Testkarte oder die Karte aus meiner Sig für einen guten Zweck versteigern oder verkaufen und damit etwas gutes tun...

Kamera, gute Schreibe und Erfahrung sind denke ich auf jeden Fall auf meiner Seite...da ich seit Jahren in einem Computerladen arbeite und ein absoluter PC und Hardwarefanatiker bin...

So und jetzt mal *DAUMENDRÜCK*...


----------



## astra 1.8 (13. April 2010)

Ich melde hiermit auch Interesse an. Meine Erfahrungen mit Hardware reichen schon zur VooDoo2 zurück und übertakten gehört bei mir zum Alltag hinzu.
Ausführliche Berichte und  ähnliches zu schreiben fällt mir leicht.

Grüße


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. April 2010)

Ich würde mich gerne als Tester Bewerben 

ich habe mit meiner Eigenen Hardware schon einige Erfahrung beim Übertakten gesammelt, habe auch einige Erfahrung mit Benchmarks und habe Außerdem die Nötig Ausrüstung um Qualitativ hochwertige Bilder anzufertigen (Bridge sowie DSLR Kamera und Studio-blitz)

würde mich sehr Freuen diesen Test durchführen zu dürfen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Pixelplanet :E


----------



## marcus_T (13. April 2010)

Na ich, hab die ja gestern auch bestellt bei PCGH.


----------



## Jas0n (13. April 2010)

Mal schauen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein - *CHECK*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. - *NEWS Erfahrung für Team Thermaltake, Blogger*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen - *CHECK*, leider läuft meine gute alte 88GTX kaum schneller ...
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - *siehe Blogs*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen - *Digicam mit 10MP vorhanden, von Beleuchtung versteh ich auch was *

Mein Rechner ist zwar nicht mehr der neueste, aber immer noch Leistungsfähig genug für Spiele wie NFS Shift, Assasins Creed II etc.

Intel Core2Duo @3,2Ghz
6GB GeiL 800Mhz @960Mhz
Gigabyte P35-DS3 Mobo
Asus EN8800GTX ... leider auf Standarttakt
Epsilon 700 PSU

Wäre schön wenn ich endlich mal meine Hardwareleidenschaft unter Beweis stellen könnte.


----------



## Junkie2003 (13. April 2010)

Möchte mich gern bewerben!
Habe als Testsystem das in der signatur angegebene + 2 sockel 775 systeme Nr. 1 mit einem core 2 duo e7300, Nr. 2 mit einem q9550 ( g 33 und p45 chipsatz als möglichen unterbau) + jeweils 4 GB ram oder auch 8 GB wenn gewünscht! Digicam vorhanden! Desweiteren habe ich erfahrung im übertackten von Grafikkarte und Prozessor, sowohl per bios als auch per tool (afterburner etc). zusätzlich stehen mir noch ein Grafikkartenkühler in form von EKL Heidi zum testen zur verfügung! für vergleichswerte stehen mir diverse Grafikkarten zur verfügung wobei meine GTX 285 2GB und eine gtx 260 wohl am ehesten zum vergleich taugen. Bin im besitz der meisten aktuellen Games aber auch von einigen klassikern zum testen! Habe erfahrung mit diversen testprogrammen und benchmarks. Und habe evtl. auch die möglichkeit sli zutesten.


----------



## ernie (13. April 2010)

hallo 
würde mich auch gerne bewerben.
Kann auch mit allen gängigen Benchmarks umgehen und würde auch einige Spielebenches machen.
Erfülle soweit alle eure Erwartungen und habe auch ein System, um diese Karte gut zu testen.
Es ist eher Mittelständisch und meiner Meinung nach eher realistisch als übertaktete i7
Hier sind einige Eckdaten:
Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz 
4 GB OCZ Platinum 5-5-12 861 MHz
9600GT übertaktet 
Netzteil, was stark genug ist (Be Quit mit 600 W)
MSI P 35 Neo 2 FR

würde außerdem auch noch probieren, ob es was bringen würde, einen 2.te Karte ( meine 9600GT) als PhysiX-Karte zu nehmen.

Besitze auch genügend Kenntnisse, die Karte zu übertakten und auch an ihr Limit zu bringen.
Falls ich wirklich gewählt werde, würde ich versuchen, die Karte noch mit in einem Wasserkreislauf zu bringen.( Das würde ich aber erst später machen, da man als Schüler immer zu wenig geld hat )

Ich hoffe ihr werdet mich auswählen
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Robert "Ernie" Zipprich


----------



## Bennz (13. April 2010)

Wahnsin das is ja mal ne chance.

Ich würde nur all zu liebst bei diesem Lesertest mitmachen.
Ihr würdet auch jemmandem was gutes tun (hab nur ne 8800gt)


----------



## Gutewicht (13. April 2010)

Auch ich würde mich hiermit gerne als Tester bewerben. Ich akzeptiere selbstverständlich die Teilnahmebedingungen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
bin ich
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
geht in Ordnung, ich werde mir natürlich die größte Mühe geben, das mit einem ausführlichem Test zu verhindern
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen
hab ich...sowohl meine aktuelle Geforce GTX 260 als auch meine vorherige Geforce 6200 mussten Bios-Flash und OC über sich ergehen lassen
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das auf mich zutrifft
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
kein Problem, siehe diverse Bilderthreads hier im Forum
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
ok
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren   auf diesem Wege weitere Details
alles klar
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht   weiterverkaufen
ist selbstverständlich
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts.  Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert  werden. 
4 Wochen sind vollkommen ausreichend für einen Schüler 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
Juhuu 
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen   Foren veröffentlichen
ok
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
ok

hier noch mein System:
Q9550@4ghz
Asus P5Q Pro
GTX 260 (196-65nm)
4GB DDR2 Mushkin


----------



## onkel walter (13. April 2010)

HI Leut, 

ich würde sehr gerne die GTX 470 von Gainward testen. 

In meinem Core i7 Rechner würde diese dann mal in einem netten Fight mit meiner ATI 5870 stehen. 

Desweiteren würde ich  die GTX 470 gegen eine 8800 GTX, ne 8800Ultra und  und eine ATI 4870 laufen lassen und einen schönen Vergleichstest mit meinen vorhandenen Karten machen können.

Da ich Abi mit Deutsch LK, gut ist ne Weile her, habe, könnt ihr einen vernünftigen Satzbau und grammatikalisch richtige Ausdrucksweise voraussetzten. Eine Kamera, die illustre Bilder zum Test beisteuert, ist ebenso bei mir.

so denn Rest per PN!!!

Grüße

euer Onkel Walter


----------



## DrSin (13. April 2010)

Bewerb mich ebenfalls,

würde Karte ausgiebig unter Luft -  und auch Wasserkühlung testen (sofern zum Testzeitpunkt ein Kühler verfügbar ist).
Zu Verfügung steht ein Core 2 Duo E8400.

Das ganze wäre ein interessanter Test, der zeigen würde was im Jahre 2010 noch mit einem Dualcore machbar ist.

An Betriebssystemen stehen Windows 7 und Vista zur Verfügung, jeweils in 64Bit.

Eine Bilderflut, sowie auch reichlich Excel Auswertungen und Diagrammen werden ebenfalls mit dabei sein.


----------



## Mr Bo (13. April 2010)

Was bin ich froh eute Vorgaben alle erfüllen zu können  und möchte mich hiermit als Tester bewerben.
Bin mit Nvidia Karten bislang gut zurecht gekommen und würde die Geforce GTX 470 gerne auf Herz und Nieren testen. Passende Hardware incl Games und Benchmarks sind vorhanden. 
Fotoausrüstung steht bereit und wartet voller Erwartung,wie auch ich, auf den Einsatz. 

Meine jetzige GTX 260 (192er in 65nm)hat mit in allen Bereichen gut gedient und wartet auf einen würdigen Nachvolger. Bin gespannt ob es die GTX 470 sein wird....

Gruß Bo


*YouTube - GTX Bios flashen FullHD.mp4​*


----------



## klefreak (13. April 2010)

Ich würde gerne als Tester für euch diese Karte Testen, da ich denke, dass ich durchaus in der Lage bin, diese Karte bis an ihre leistungsfähigkeit zu bringen.
Die Ergebnisse werden selbstverständlich in Bild und Wort ausführlichst beschrieben und analysiert.

Mein Rechner der derzeit zum Testen zur Verfügung steht besteht aus einem übertakteten Q9550 welcher zusammen mit 2 Hd5770 im CF auf einem P5E (rampage-flash) meine Games befeuert.

Neben dem neuen Game METRO 2033 spiele ich auch viele RPGs mit Texturmods wo gerade solch eine leistungsstarke Karte gut ausgetestet werden kann.

der PC ist mit einer Wakü ausgerüstet, von daher bietet das HAf932 eine Gute Behausung für solch eine highend Karte.

Ich arbeite derzeit an meiner MA im Studium und hätte daher auch neben den Versuchen am Feld (studiere Agrarwissenschaften) auch genug Zeit um den Test schnell und ausführlich zu gestalten, die Fragen der Community werde ich natürlich berücksichtigen und so gut als möglich beantworten.

Weitere Grafikkarten (hd4890,..) liesen sich für den Test auftreiben.


auch Physx mit Nvidia/Radeon könnte ich Testen 
Folding@home sobald es einen angepassten core gibt
Diverse Games (metro 2033, Masseffect, Oblivion, .. Crysis..
Unigine heaven, 3d mark,...
Videocodieren? (Vreveal GPU vs cpu)
Fotos mit meiner Finepix S700 Bridge)

mfg Klemens



Tagebuch als Entscheidungshilfe siehe Signatur


----------



## der_flamur (13. April 2010)

Hiermit nöchte ich mich auch für diesen Lesertest bewerben.
Ich habe viel Erfahrung mit Grakas, ich hatte von der GF8500GT SLI bis 9800GT mit Hybrid SLI alles schon getestet. Von OC hab ich auch Ahnung, denn meine aktuelle GTS 250 konnte ich wirklich das Maximum aus dem G92b-Chip raus kitzeln (837/2016/1142 (leider ist der RAM nicht so gut)).
Eine ordentliche Kamera mit 10 MegaPixeln hab ich auch, wenn ich eine Spiegelreflex nutzen soll, kann ich mir eine ausleihen.
Zudem habe ich auch eine vernünftige Schreibe mit einer guten Rechtschreibung.
Vernünftige Spiele zum testen habe ich auch, unter Anderem NfS Shift, DiRT 2, die bekannten 3D-Marks 06 und Vantage, Crysis, GTA4... Ich werde auch gerne noch mehr Spiele testen, aber ich müsste dann gucken wie viel Zeit ich dafür habe 

Natürlich habe ich auch ein vernünftiges System zum testen, nur das hier jetzt nicht jemand auf die Idee kommt das ich z.B. mit einem AMD Sempron und 512 MB RAM zum testen nehme 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich wirklich mal das Glück hätte, für PCGH testen zu dürfen. Das wäre für mich eine Ehre.

FM100


----------



## tigra456 (13. April 2010)

Hallo. Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für diesen Test.

Habe meine GTX 260 SSC schon in alle Richtungen Über/Unter-taktet.
Habe denke ich "ausreichend" akutelle Games, um allein schon mal den Unterschied zur GTX 260 aufzeigen zu können.

Ich bin im Besitz der Nvidia 3D Vision und würde gerne Testen ob die Karte genug Dampf für Volle Details und Kantenglättungsmodi hat.

Anhand etlicher Games würde ich die Unterschiede aufzeigen.

Metro 2033
Stalker C.O.P.
Alien versus Predator
Crysis 
Crysis Warhead
Modern Warfare 2
Resident Evil 5
Far Cry 2
Fallout 3
Boderlands
Half Life 2 mit Cinematic Mod
....

Weiter würde ich sofern ich alle passend bekomme Alternativkühler testen.

Bilder anfertigen und Berichte schreiben -mach ich alles im Beruf.


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch als Tester bewerben.
Die geeignete Hardware hätte ich schonmal:
EVGA Classified @ WaKü
i7 920 @ 4GHz @ WaKü
GTX 285 @ 765/1393MHz @ WaKü
Corsair HX1000
Mushkin Redline 6 GB DDR3-1600
Sonst habe ich auch noch ein AM3 System 

Aktuelle Games besitze ich natürlich auch:
GTA 4
Crysis
Left for Dead
Battle Field Bad Company 2
etc....

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
*Check *
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,  euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
*Jep, ist klar!*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen
*Habe ich reichlich.*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*Wenn ich mich bemühe ist das kein Problem.*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
*Wenn ich mich bemühe ist auch das kein Problem.*
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
*Von wem sonst???*
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details
*OK..*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht  weiterverkaufen
*Is ja logisch *
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts.  Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert  werden. 
*Das sollte ich schon schaffen.*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester#
*Danke! *
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
*Gut zu wissen *
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
*Wie immer*


----------



## terasa3105 (13. April 2010)

Moin Moin^^
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen Platz für den Lesertest der Gainward GTX 470. Ich nutze zu Zeit eine GTX 260 der selben Firma und würde mich freuen die neue Karte auf Herz und Nieren zu Prüfen.
Mein Rechner: Q9450@3,4 (Thermalright IFX-14) GTX260@690/1200/1500 AC Accelero Extreme, 
8GB OCZ Plat, 2x WD VelociRaotor 300 (Raid 0), Windows 7 (64bit)
MFG


----------



## DominikHomann (13. April 2010)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich möchte mich gernen für den Lesertest der Gainward Geforce Gtx 470 bewerben, da ich gerne zeit am pc verbringe und über alle bernötigten Kenntnisse verfüge, desweitern hab ich einen relativ neuen pc denn ich selbst gebaut habe mit einem intel i 7 920, 3 gb arbeitsspeicher sowie der Gainward Geforce Gtx 260 mit 876 mb Grafikspeicer.... auch im übertakten kenne ich mich aus und Spiele zu beispielsweise dem vergleich zwischen der 260 gtx und 470 hab ich auch mehr als genug ( Crysis + Crysis Warhead, Cod MW 2, Anno 1404, Gta 4, Nfs shift um nur einige nu nennen)
ich hoffe das ich alle fragen ihrerseits beantwortet habe ... bei weiteren fragen können sie mich gerne kontaktieren ich werde unverzüglich antworten

Mfg Dominik


----------



## Acid (13. April 2010)

Hiermit versuche auch ich mal mein Glück und bewerbe mich als tester für  die 470GTX

Ich denke ich kenne mich mit Übertaktung von Grafikkarten recht gut aus,  habe auch schon ein Tutorial für einen BIOS Flash in der Kategorie  Grafikkarten geschrieben.

Als Kamera nutzte ich eine Canon Ixxus 900TI.

Als Vergleichskarten würde meine aktuelle Ati 5870 zum einsatz kommen,  welche Wassergekühlt ist und somit auch ein guter OC Vergleich machbar  wäre. Vor der 5870 hatte ich eine Sapphire 5850 von welcher ich auch  noch Benchmarks auf dem PC habe.

*Ich würde einige Spielebenchmarks machen, mit und ohne oc von folgenden  Spielen:*

Call of Duty Modern warfare 2
Metro 2033
Battlefield Bad Company 2

ich denke das sind 3 aktuelle Titel bei denen die Vorzüge von DX10 und  DX11 gut sichtbar werden.

*Folgende Benchmarkprogramme würde ich benutzten:*

3dmark 06
3dmark Vantage

Das ganze würde ich in verschiedenen Auflösungen testen bis hin zu  1920x1080

*Mein Aktuelles System welches auch als Testsystem fungieren würde:*

Intel core i5 750
EVGA P55 FTW
XFX Radeon 5870
4GB Mushkin DDR3 1600

Über eine Positive Resonanz währe ich sehr erfreut.


----------



## Enforce (13. April 2010)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
Ja das bin ich 
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.

Das mach ich sowieso ist in meinem Beruf vorrausgesetzt

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen
Ja meine Übertaktungserfahrung reichen schon bis zur Ati radeon 9800 sowie CPU`s
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Ja das wird in meinem Beruf vorrausgesetzt
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
Ja habe eine gute Digitalkamera mit 8.1 Megapixel

hoffe Ihr beachtet meine Bewerbung um einen Lesetest dies würde mich richtig freuen.
Mein aktuelles System
Intel q 9550 @ 3,91 ghz wakü
Ati Hd 4890  
Asrock P 45xe
Coolermaster Haf 932 
verfüge über viele aktuelle Spiele.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dominik Reifschneider


----------



## Flotho (13. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGames Hardware-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich um die Stelle als Tester der Geforce Gainward GTX 470 bewerben. 

Ich bin 20 Jahre alt und mache zur Zeit eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration bei einem Pharmaunternehmen.
Meine Erfahrungen im hardware- sowie softwaretechnischen Bereich habe ich mir in den letzten Jahren selbst, sowie auf der Arbeit angeeignet.
In diesen Bereichen versuche ich meinen Wissensstand stets aktuell zu halten. Dies gelingt mir u.A. durch Lesen von Fachzeitschriften.
Da ich zu Hause meine bisherigen Grafikkarten immer selbst übertaktet habe, sollte dies kein Problem für mich darstellen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich den Test der Gainward GTX 470 durchführen könnte.

Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## HaiHappenG (13. April 2010)

Hallo!
Ich bin der Dirk , 33 Jahre und wäre gern ein Lesertester. 
Was mich qualifiziert?
Seit mehr als 10 Jahren PC Bastler, (jährlich mindestens 5 PC Systeme).
Erfahrungen mit übertakten .
Erfahrungen mit diversen Kühlungen.
Habe mehrere Systeme zum testen zur Verfügung.
Beschäftige mich in meiner freizeit extrem viel mit Hardware News ,etc.
Fotos und schreibe sollten auch kein Problem darstellen. 
Abgesehen von den oben genannten gründen war es schon immer ein Riesen Wunsch vom mir Hardware für euch zu testen


----------



## kress (13. April 2010)

Würde mich auch gerne Bewerben.
Leidenschaftlicher Bencher, hab auch ein gutes System aus dem sich noch was rausholen lässt, damit die gtx470 nicht gebremst wird.
Mit Übertakten hab ich schon häufig Erfahrung gemacht, das auch mit großen Erfolgen.
Spiele habe ich eine ganze Reihe da, von Klassikern wie CS:S bishin zu Crysis.
Eine Digitalkamera, die recht ordentlich ist, befindet sich auch in meinem Besitz.

Würde mich freuen, dem Forum einen ordentlichen Review liefern zu können.

MfG Kress


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (13. April 2010)

Erstmal ein Riesen Lob an die Jungs der PCGH, das sie uns solch eine Rakete testen lassen.

Also, meinereiner ist im Besitz einer Gainward GTX285 GS und würde diese nur allzu gern gegen eine GTX470 antreten lassen!

OC sowie "UC" stellen für mich kein Problem da, Temperaturmesser,DB-Meßgerät, sowie Spannungsprüfer stehen bereit  Wäre auch nicht davon abgeschreckt auf meiner GTX285 nen Voltmod draufzumachen um zu testen, wie weit die beiden wirklich auseinander sind. 

Aktuelle Spiele,sowie Benchmarks sind verfügbar und aktuelle Hardware (PII 955BE bis max. 4 Ghz) ist auch vorhanden. 

Anhand meines vorgegangenen Textes ist ja ersichtlich, das ich über eine relativ vernüftige Wortwahl verfüge.

Was mir gerad so in den Sinn kommt, ich könnt dann ja auch die 285er nehmen und als reine Physx Karte laufen lassen 

Cuda, sowie Physx Anwendungen werden natürlich auch getestet 

Sollten noch Fragen bestehen, so könnt ihr mich gerne per PN kontaktieren, ansonsten würds mich freuen bald von euch Post zu bekommen 

Und wenn nicht, wünsch ich demjendigen schoneinmal viel Spass beim testen 

Grüße Daniel

edit: Digitalkamera ist natürlich vorhanden  Ohne meine EOS 400D geh ich nicht aus dem Haus 

edit 2: und ich bin seit meinem 11 Lebensjahr ein PC-Fan [( mein erster PC war ein 286 ) von dem Geld könnt ich mir 100 GTX470 mittlerweile kaufen -.- ]

edit 3: Natürlich aktzeptiere ich die Teilnahmebedingungen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch um den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich die GTX 470 auf Herz und Nieren prüfen könnte.
Die Karte müsste sich in Spiele & Synthetischen Benchmark gegen eine HD5870 beweisen.

Einer CPU Limitierung ist mit einem CPU Auf Bloomfield Basis mit 4GHz+ nahezu auszuschließen.
Ein Vergleichstest gegen einen i5-750 wäre nicht auszuschließen.

Die Möglichkeit der Stromverbrauchsmessung besteht auch, und wäre ebenso Bestandteil des Tests.

Natürlich wäre Overclocking auch ein Teil des Tests.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich gelesen und erfülle/akzeptiere ich.


MfG 
D!


----------



## Zlicer (13. April 2010)

*Hier meine Bewerbung für die Stelle als Lesertester:

Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein Bin ich doch
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.  Der Test wird garantiert nicht lieblos ausfallen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen Ja, habe ich..
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben Hab ich auch.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen Meine Fotos sind eigentlich immer gut.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen Von wem sonst??
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren   auf diesem Wege weitere Details Ist in Ordnung
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht   weiterverkaufen Würde ich niemals tun!....
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts.  Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert  werden. Dürfte genug Zeit sein 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester Wenns unbedingt sein muss 
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen   Foren veröffentlichen Okay 
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen Das ist doch immer so und wird nicht anders werden

greetz Zlicer


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (13. April 2010)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mich hiermit als Tester für eine GTX470 bewerben. Mit dem übertakten von Grafikkarten habe ich einige Erfahrungen, auch das Photographieren und hochladen von hochaufgelösten Bildern ist kein Problem. Als Unterbau käme ein Intel Core i5-750 zum Einsatz, welcher nicht übertaktet ist, um realitätsnahe Werte zu erhalten.  4GB Arbeitsspeicher (DDR3-1333Mhz), ein Gigabyte P55-UD3 und eine Samsung 750GB Festplatte sind ebenfalls verbaut. Als Netzteil kommt ein LC-Power Green 600W zum Einsatz. Als Monitor dient ein Siemens 19" 1280x1024. Für höhere Auflösung kommt gegebenenfalls auch ein ASUS VK246H in Frage. 
Besonders hervorheben könnte ich einen Vergleich der Gainward GTX470 mit einer XFX Radeon HD5850 (Referenz).
Temperatur-und Stromverbrauchswerte kann ich ebenfalls ermitteln.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle und bestätige ich!

Ich hoffe sehr auf eine Zusage!

Freundliche Grüße,
 DieChaplinMelone


----------



## DAEF13 (13. April 2010)

Das wäre eine gute Gelegenheit, mal zu vergleichen, wie sich mein jetziger Core 2 Quad gegen den bald gekauften i7 schlägt.

Also bewerbe ich mich jetzt mal

*Teilnahmebedingungen*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 
Bin ich.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.  
Wenn ich ein Geschenk bekomme, dann werde ich mir ganz sicher sehr viel Mühe geben!
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen 
Die habe ich (GF4 MX4000 / GF6200LE / GF7900GTO/ GF8800GT / GF GTX260²) und jede meiner Grafikkarten war/ist übertaktet.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
Natürlich. 
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen 
Das lässt sich einrichten.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen 
Dann warte ich jetzt mal. 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
Warum sollte ich die Karte weiterverkaufen, wenn die gebencht werden soll. 
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
Dafür habe ich viel Zeit als Schüler.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester 
Aber gerne doch.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
Ich bleibe PCGH*X* treu.

*Als Hardware steht mit folgende zur Verfügung:*
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 der auch mit bis zu 3,8Ghz Game und Bench stable ist. 
4GB TeamGroup DDR2 800Mhz 5-5-5-15 Speicher
ASUS P5N-D (nForce 750i SLI)
GeForce GTX260 (216Sh -55nm - non Referenz) und evtl. GeForce 8800GT 512MB
BeQuiet System Power 550Watt (Quad-Rail)
Hitachi Deskstar 320GB 7200U/min
sowie ein 20" Monitor mit der Auflösung 1680x1050.

*Angeschafft werden noch:*
Intel Core i7 920
EVGA X58 SLI LE
6GB DDR3 1333 oder 1600Mhz
80GB Intel X25-M G2

Bei beiden Systemen werden der Prozessor wassergekühlt und beim Sockel 775 System auch der hitzköpfige nVidia Chipsatz.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich der glückliche Tester dieser Grafikkarte sein dürfte.


----------



## Player007 (13. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich auf einen Lesertest der Gainward GTX 470 bewerben.
Ich hab große Erfahrungen im testen, benchmarken und übertakten. 
Desweiteren bin ich der deutschen Sprache mächtig und biete genügend aktuelle Games um die Grafikkarte komplett auszulasten. 
Als Kamera steht mir eine Sony Cybershot DSC-H5 zu Verfügung.

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Berücksichtigung freuen


----------



## Nighthawk1988 (13. April 2010)

Guten Tag,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich als Tester bewerben. Ich kenne mich gut beim Thema Übertakten aus und habe auch meine derzeitige Grafikkarte (GTX 260) übertaktet. Mein System besitzt eine Wasserkühlung, was mir erlaubt, auch die GTX 470 besser zu kühlen und höher zu takten. Ich habe viel Spaß am Schreiben und ich denke, dass mir das auch recht gut gelingen wird.

Als Kamera besitz ich eine Casio Exilim mit 7,2 MP, mit der ich sehr gut umgehen kann. 

Mein System:


CPU: i5 750
Grafikkarte: 260 GTX
RAM: Geil 4GB 1333
Mainboard: MSI P55-CD53
Als Monitor wird ein Samsung le32a656 verwendet, welcher mir erlaubt alle Auflösungen bis hin zu Full HD zu testen.
Ich besitze 3dmark 06 und 3dmark Vantage, mit welchen ich Benchmarks machen werde.

Ebenfalls werde ich ausführlich berichten, wie sich die GTX 470 in Spielen wie Call of Duty: Mordern Warfare 2, Metro 2033, Bad Company 2, Need for Speed Shift schlägt. Besonderer Augenmerk wird hier natürlich auf DX 11 gelegt.

Desweiteren werde ich die Grafikkarte in Sachen Blu-ray-Wiedergabe testen.

Würde mich sehr freuen hier als Tester meinen Beitrag bringen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nighthawk


----------



## warlock-666 (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich um die Teilnahme am Lesertest.

Mein System ist zwar nicht absolut State-of-the Art, aber Erfahrung in Sachen OC und Hardware habe ich mir in den letzten Jahren durchaus angeeignet. Meine Hardware-Erfahrung reicht bis hin zum alten ISA und VLB Standard zurück. Zu meinem OC Debüt musste ein süßer 3700+ San Diego damals herhalten.

Meine HD 3870 habe ich in der Vergangenheit an ihr Maximum getrieben um zu sehen, was man aus dem guten (mitlerwile betagtem) Stück herauskitzeln kann. 

Auch mein BE-2350 musste zeigen was er kann und hat sich auf meinem Board das ein oder andere Mal mit 2 x 3 GHz austoben dürfen (Prime-Stable versteht sich).

Fotografie sollte (dank meiner Fuji Bridge Kamera) auch kein Problem darstellen, da meine beiden Kids wesentlich mehr durch die Gegend wuseln als so eine mit HighTech bestückte Platine (und die Kinderfotos finde ich i.d.R. ganz gelungen).

Über meinen Schreibstil mache ich keine Angaben. Dieser ist subjektiv und darf von Euch in eigener Sache bewertet werden.

Ich persönliche finde solche Aktion wirklich gelungen, da so auch der eine oder andere Begabte, der vielleicht nicht die finanziellen Möglichkeiten hat sich die aktuellste Hardware zuzulegen, in den Genuss kommt, mal was Neues, Aktuelles sein Eigen zu nennen. Weiter so PCGH!

Gruß Warlock-666

sysProfile: ID: 23710 - warlock-666


----------



## guidodungel (13. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich hiermit als Tester der GTX 470 bewerben.
Weiters verspreche alle Bedingungen zu erfüllen


----------



## Goldbaersche (13. April 2010)

Hi!
Möchte mich auch gern bewerben, ich erfülle alle Bedingungen, nur Fotos kann ich, glaub ich keine von allzu großer Qualität erstellen, aber man kann sich ja bei Freunden etc. erkundigen.
MfG Goldbaersche


----------



## JAG-7 (13. April 2010)

Mittlerweile beschäftige ich mich seid 1984 mit PC`s. Bin im Clan der Cybergrands einer der Support-Admin`s. Ich wechsel innerhalb eines 12 Monate-Takts immer nach einander meiner PC-Komponenten durch um immer möglichst im bezahlbaren Bereich einen aktuellen Spiele Pc im gebrauch zu haben. Im moment soll meine vorhandene Hardware in ein selbst entworfenes und gebautes Gehäuse umziehen. Mein Schwerpunkt bei Spielen ist sämtliche Call of Duty Teile, AssasinsCreed I+II , rFactor, Crysis, HalfLife und neu auch Metro 2033. Meine Canon Digitalkamera Powershot benutze ich auch schon um meinen PC-Gehäuse-Bau zu dokumentieren. Ausserdem habe ich schon viele Erfahrungen sammeln können, bei der Beratung und den Bau von PC-Systemen für meinen gesamten Bekanntenbereich. Und mir ist durch meine Experimentier-Freudigkeit auch schon mal was abgestürzt oder bedarf einer neuen BS-Installation. Mir würde es schon gefallen mal eine neue Hardware zu testen, die erst seid so kurzer Zeit verfügbar ist. Weil ich sonst erst mal eure Test abwarte und den Markt beobachte, bevor ich mir neue Hardware zulege.


----------



## B1gD4ddy (13. April 2010)

Hi PCGH Team 

hiermit möchte ich mich freundlichst für den Lesertest bewerben,

ich verfüge über alle nötigen, benannten Qualifikationen und würde den Test sehr gerne machen.

OCen, Benchen, Modden, Zocken ist mein Hobby, wodurch ich über umfassende Hard- und Softwarekenntnisse verfüge.


Mein System steht unten in der Sig.


Besonders mein übertaktungsfreudiger i7 920 würde den Test in Sachen Skalierung noch einen Tick besser machen 

Aber auch das sehr stark belüftete Twelve Hundred kann zeigen, was in Sachen Temperatur möglich ist 

Aber am meisten freuen würde ich mich über den Vergleich zwischen meiner altgedienten 98GTX und der GTX470 


Ich bin bereit für diesen krassen Lesertest für unsere Community


----------



## Floip (13. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben. Erfahrungen mit Hardware sammle ich nun schon seit ca. 7 Jahren.
Es würde mich freuen einen ausführlichen Bericht über Nividia´s neuesten Schmankerl anzufertigen.
Das entsprechende Equipment welches von Nöten wäre, um den Test anzufertigen, steht mir durch meinen Beruf (Mechatroniker) glücklicherweise zur Verfügung.

MfG Floip


----------



## mtheidtmann (13. April 2010)

Auch ich würde gerne an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen. Es interessiert mich wirklich sehr inwiefern NVIDIA seine Versprechen bezogen auf die Leistung einhalten kann und wie energiehungrig die Grafikkarte wirklich ist. Zudem möchte ich schauen, inwieweit sich die Grafikkarte auf die Spieleleistung auswirkt. Dies würde ich untersuchen, indem ich einmal die GTX 470 gegen die Ati Radeon HD5770 (Chip Takt: 928 MHz, Memory Clock 1336 MHz) im 3D Mark Vantage gegeneinander antreten lasse, einmal mit Standard Takt und einmal overclocked. Zudem folgen noch ein paar Tests in Spielen, darunter z.B. Metro, Battlefield Bad Company, Assassins Creed II und DiRT 2.
All das werde ich auf meinem selbstgebauten Testsystem 
Intel Core i7 860 oc auf 3,2 GHz, 5 GB DDR3 Ram 1333 MHz, Gigabyte P55-UD3, 650 W. Netzteil und dem Prolimatech Mega Halems auf einem Windows 7 in der 64 Bit Version und falls erwünscht zusätzlich auch auf Windows XP durchführen.

Erfahrung mit Hardware habe ich seit 8 Jahren (eher noch mehr) aber da fing meine Leidenschaft erst richtig an, seitdem übertakte ich und rüste auf wo es nur geht.


----------



## Gamiac (13. April 2010)

Ich ziehe die Bewerbung hiermit zurück da ich den reibungslosen Ablauf nicht garantieren kann .

mfg


----------



## ArnoGK (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich !

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein  
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
Ich würde meine ganze verfügbare Zeit mit diesem Test überbrücken 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen  übertakten ist leicht 
(Soll der Test auch Benchmarks beinhalten?) Ich gehe davon aus!

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben  
Ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder zumindest ein Rechtschreibprogramm drüberlaufen lässt, damit zumindest keine Rechtschreibfehler oder Satzbaufehler auftreten 

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen 
12 MP Kamera+gute Beleuchtung sollten reichen..

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen 
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
Wer verkauft Komponenten von PCGH, die einem zum Testen geschickt wurden ??? 

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
4 Wochen reichen volkommend aus 

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester  
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen -andere Foren?? 
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 

Sys:

Q9400 @2.6 GHz, für Benchmarks usw. @4 GHz
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R
8GB 1066er KHX8500D2K2
Gainward GTX260 @ 700/1550/1150
1.25TB Speicherplatz auf 2 Festplatten
Mein TFT schafft nur 1440x900?! Wenn es notwendig ist, dann kauf ich vielleicht einen neuen 

Ich würde mich freuen für euch diese GTX470 zu testen und einen ausführlichen Testbericht abzuliefern 
Ich sammle seit ca 3-4 Erfahrung über Hardware.

Warum ihr mich zum testen der GTX470 nehmen sollt?
1.Weil es mir nicht nur um die Karte geht, sondern auch darum, dass ich einen guten Bericht für PCGH zu schreiben DARF!!! 
2.Weil ich mich sehr drüber freuen würde, wie alle PCGH-User , und leider nicht besonders viel Geld habe um mir eine solche Karte zu leisten 
>>>Schüler eben 

Testen würde ich die Spiele:
-Crysis Warhead
-GTA IV
-Call of Duty 4
-Call of Duty 5
-Call of Duty 6
-Empire Total War
-Battlefield Bad Company2
-World in Conflict
-NFS Shift
-Dirt2
-Anno1404
-Anno1701
-Siedler 7 (Demo)
-Just Cause 2 (Demo)
-Siedler 6
-Assassins Creed
-Far Cry 2
-Bioshock (1)

und ich würde noch testen:
-3DMark 06
-3DMark Vantage
-3DMark 06/Vantage Vergleich mit einer 9600GT(Gainward), GTX260(Gainward) und der GTX470
-Lautheit
-Leistungsaufnahme meines Komplettsystems im Vergleich mit der GTX260 und der GTX470!
-nach Mängeln oder Sonstigen ungewollte, eingebaute Features wie Spulefiepen usw. auchten!
-
Ach ja ich bin 15, ist das ein Problem?

MfG ArnoGK


----------



## Riddicker (13. April 2010)

Interesse habe ich auch und bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test der GTX 470.

Meine ersten Erfahrungen hab ich mit einer Geforce 4 TI4200 gemacht, und bin über eine 6800GT und die X1950 Pro schließlich bei einer GTX260 gelandet. Ich hab die TI4200 und die 6800GT übertaktet und so in Betrieb gehabt,
die X1950Pro und die GTX260 habe ich testweise übertaktet, dann aber mit den Originaltaktraten laufen lassen, da es bei den Spielen die ich zur Zeit im Schrank habe so völlig ausreicht bzw. ausreichte.

Seit einem Jahr bin ich im Besitz einer Q9550 CPU auf einem Asus P5Q-Pro und 4GB A-Data Ram. Das sollte also reichen um die GPU angemessen zu testen.

Fotos sind kein Problem, dafür habe ich genug Freunde die bessere Kameras als ich besitzen (...man kann ja nicht alles haben).

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal auf mein Glück (bzw. darauf, dass ihr meine Bewerbung mögt), und würde mich freuen Post von euch zu bekommen.

Grüße
Riddicker


----------



## kimbojo (13. April 2010)

Hi!


Ich habe mit großem Interesse die Anzeige gelesen und würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich an diesem Test teilnehmen könnte.
Da ich selbst eine Gforce GTX 260 besitze interessiere ich mich brennend für die Unterschiede und Vorteile der neuen Grafikkartengeneration.
Ich bin großer Technikfan(Wirtschaftsingeniuerwesenstudent in der Fakultät Elektrotechnik) und habe allerlei Erfahrung bezüglich Übertaktung und Benchmarking.
Da ich Pressebeauftragter meiner Hochschulgruppe bin schreibe ich auch sehr gerne Artikel und Texte aller Art.

Schöne Grüße

Kim Bogus


Mein PC:
Intel Quad Core 6600
XTX Gforce GTX 260
Gigabyte EP35-DS4
Asus 19 Zoll LCD 
Asus Blue Ray Laufwerk
2 GB Corsair XMS Arbeitsspeicher
Windows 7 Professional

P.S.:Für die Fotos kann ich eine hochwertige Spiegelreflexkamera benutzen.


----------



## tolga9009 (13. April 2010)

Auch ich würde gerne als Tester zur Seite stehen und besonders im Bereich Übertaktung, Undervolting und Kühlung (Luft) die GTX470 an ihre Grenzen treiben. Bei der Fermi würde mich der Bereich Undervolting interessieren, da man sie dadurch kühler betreiben könnte und die Fermi auch weniger aus der Dose ziehen würde.
Zum Vergleich habe ich hier noch eine HD5870 und eine 8800GTS rumfliegen (für z.B. PhysX-Tests), die ich ebenfalls, wie die GTX470 dann auch, durch verschiedene Benchmarks jagen werde. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich mich inzwischen über 4 Jahre intensiv mit Hardware beschäftige und auch eine Facharbeit über den Grafikkarten-Markt (Speziell Cypress vs. Fermi) hinter mir habe, bin ich bestens für diesen Test gewappnet.
Meine Referate und Vorträge kommen bei meinen Mitschülern und Lehrern gut an, da sie sehr unterhaltsam sein können, ohne dabei den Faden zu verlieren. Wenn Ihr nach einen Tester sucht, der locker schreiben kann und auch genug Platz für Humor hat, dann seid Ihr bei mir richtig ! Ich habe auch schon viele Rezensionen zu Hardwareprodukten (z.B. PC-P50 -> Amazon.de) geschrieben und bin eigentlich warm in diesem Gebiet.
Als Hobby-Webdesigner und erfahrener eBay-Verkäufer  bin ich auch in der Lage, ganz gute Fotos zu machen.

Zum Testen würde ich folgendes System benutzen:
- Windows 7 64-Bit
- Intel Core i7-860@3.53GHz und @3.8GHz
- Corsair Dominator DDR3 4GB 1600MHz CL8
- Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5
- Lian Li PC-P50
- WD 640GB Caviar Black
- HD5870 für einen Vergleichstest (natürlich übertaktet)
- 8800GTS für einen PhysX-Test
- Corsair HX850W

Egal ob ich für als Tester genommen werde oder nicht: ich finde es echt krass, dass PCGH hier eine GTX470 unters Volk bringt! Weiter so!

Viele Grüße,
Tolga

//Edit: Als ich angefangen hatte zu schreiben, war ich noch bei Seite 2 o.O!


----------



## Ezio (13. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich hiermit als Tester der GTX 470 bewerben.
Weiters verspreche alle Bedingungen zu erfüllen


----------



## Forke86 (13. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ganz frisch hier eingetroffen und dachte mir ich könnte mich ja mal dirket für den Test der Grafikkarte bewerben.
Ich kann auf mehrere Jahre intensive Hardware Erfahrung zurückgreifen... Das Beste an der Sache ist, dass ich mir alles davon selber angeeignet habe und seit meinem ersten 3/86 immer am Ball geblieben bin.
Ich besitze zur Zeit ein Desktop Computer, ein Notebook und ein Netbook. Desktop und Notebook befinden sich in der oberen Preisklasse.
Zur Zeit ist in meinem Desktop PC auch eine Graka von Gainward verbaut, die mir allerdings schon mehrere male Probleme bereitete. In diesem Zusammenhang könnte man sich jetzt auch mal über den grottenschlechten Service auslassen, aber das gehört hier ja wohl woanders hin

Über Vorraussetzungen im OC Bereich muss ich denk ich mal nicht viel sprechen... Sagen wir mal so: Ich habe schon vieles mitgemacht... (inkl. einer zerstörten Graka für damals 250 Mark).


Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen, wenn ich dabei wäre. Wenn nicht auch nicht so schlimm.


MfG und nochmal ein Hallo an alle


----------



## Xeonus (13. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Test bewerben.

Im folgenden einige Gründe, wieso ich als Tester in Frage kommen würde:



Ich bin schon seit einigen Jahren ambitionierter Spieler mit OC-Erfahrung und habe schon mehrere Computer für meine Freunde und mich zusammengestellt, sowie selbst zusammengeschraubt.


Meine Erfahrungen mit nVidia reichen bis zur XFX Geforce 7300GT zurück, aktuell nutze ich die GTX 285 für OC-Versuche.


Mein Core i7 System ist im High-End-Bereich anzusiedeln und wurde schon stabil auf 4.2GhZ betrieben.(SYSPROFILE).


Für Fotografie steht eine EOS 40D zur Verfügung, dazu bringe ich auch einiges an Erfahrung mit (http://vanderart.deviantart.com).


Die Karte wird mit einer grossen Bibliothek an Spielen bis an ihre Leistungsgrenzen gebracht. Dies beinhaltet Titel wie, Crysis, Crysis Warhead, fast alle Spiele basierend auf der Source Engine, GTA IV, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Aliens vs. Predator, Modern Warfare 2, Borderlands, Mirrors Edge usw. Ich kann auf eine Spielesammlung von mehr als 50 Spielen zurückgreifen, die von DX9-DX11 reichen.
Mein Test wäre wie folgt aufgebaut:
1. Einführung
2. Technische Spezifikationen, neue Features
3. Bildqualität im Detail: Was leistet der neue 32xAA-Modus
4. Grafikkarten Kühlleistungskurven
5. Ausgewählte Benchmarks in DX9, DX10 sowie DX11
6. Overclocking-Potential
7. Fazit

Ich akzeptiere hiermit zudem die Teilnahmebedingungen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. April 2010)

Hallo, auch ich würd mich gern für den Test bewerben.

Da ich mittlerweile eine (neue) Kamera habe (Panasonic DMC-FZ38) kann ich auch annehmbare Bilderchen machen. Zum Messen des Verbrauchs steht ein EnergyCheck 3000 bereit.

Gerne würde ich erfahren, wie diese Karte von der Lautstärke und Temperatur in meinem Raven 02 abschneidet mit und ohne den Luftstrom der unteren Lüfter und zum Vergleich zwischen Referenz- und Alternativkühlung würde ich mir dann einen MK-13 + passendem Lüfter dazukaufen.

Betrieben wird die Karte an einem 24" Schirm (1920*1200), sowie Multimonitoring mit einem 15" (1024*768). Damit sich die Karte nicht zu stark langweilt durch den X3, würde ich gerne Crysis, CoD4 und ggf. Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl mit maximal möglicher Bildqualität testen. Natürlich darf Furmark nicht fehlen.

Was mich - neben Lautstärke und Temperatur - brennend interessiert ist, ob ich die Karte problemlos an meinem Cougar Power 400 und/oder an meinem NesteQ ASM XZero XZ-400 400W betreiben kann. Falls nicht, kommt natürlich ein größeres NT zum Einsatz.

P.s.: Ebenso ist eine Küchenwaage vorhanden.


----------



## darkfabel (13. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich bewerben da ich sehr viel Erfahrung in der Pc-branche habe.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
bin ich
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
   Ich werde euch einen sehr schönen ausführlichen Lesertest schreiben, meinen Vorteil sehe ich darin das ich schon erfahrung durch das schreiben von Schülerzeitungen habe. 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen
   Ich bezitze eine GTX 275 mit V-Mod eine 4870 x2 mit V-Mod und meine jetzige 4870 Vapor-X ist auch leicht übertaktet
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
   Ich werde natürlich alles ohne Fehler schreiben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
  Dies ist kein Problem besitze eine Spiegelreflexkamera
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
  Kein prob.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
   Okay
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
   Versteht sich doch von selbt.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
  4 Wochen Reichen vollkommen aus  
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
  Eine sehr schöne Nachricht.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
   Okay !
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
  Okay!

Mein Jetziges Sys.

Intel CORE i5 750 4x2,67 @ 4x 3,4
6GB DDR3 1333 Mhz OCZ  Gold Editon
Sapphire HD 4870 Vapor-X  1Gb
Coolermaster RC 690 Nvidia Edition
1TB HDD WD Black Edition
*Corsair TX950W*
DVD Brenner


----------



## Devil Dante (13. April 2010)

Ich würde mich ebenfalls als GTX470-Tester zur Verfügung stellen...

Erfahrung in Sachen Hardware ist mehr als ausreichend vorhanden; einen anständigen Testbericht bin ich ebenso in der Lage zu verfassen wie schöne Fotos zu machen.

Meine Hardware:
Intel Core i5 750
G.Skill Eco DDR3 1600
ASUS Maximus Gene III
Shapphire HD5770 Vapor-X
24" TFT Samsung Syncmaster (Testauflösungen bis zu 1900x1080)


MFG Devil_Dante


----------



## Jarafi (13. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Test bewerben.

Da ich seit ich 7 bin mit PC-Hardware zutun habe, immer auf dem neusten Stand und ich mich vor allem mit CPUs und GPUs beschäftige würde es mir große Freude bereiten eine der neusten DX11 High-End-Grafikkarten auf dem Mark, einem Test zu unterziehen.

Mein Testsystem sieht folgendermaßen aus:




AMD Phenom ll X2 550 BE der locker bis 4GHz geht
XFX GeForce 8800GTX
Gigabyte MA770-UD3 mit PCIe 2.0 zur vollen Ausreizung
4GB PC2 6400 von G.Skill mit CL4
2x 320Gb Samsung Spinpoint F1
Coolermaster Realpower M520 (520Watt)
22" Zoll Asus VW225N
Windows Vista 32bit/64bit
Mit meinem System werde ich die GTX470 sowohl unter einem 32Bit System als auch unter einem 64Bit System ausgiebigen Benchmarks unterziehen.
Da ich Wechselplatten verwende stellt dies keine große Sache da, ein weiterer Vorteil, es handelt sich um zwei identische Platten.

Für die Leistungsmessung im Alltag werde ich eine große Platte an spielen hinzuziehen, unter anderem Crysis, Risen, Hellgate Lodnon, Risen, Assassins Creed um einige zu nennen.
Crysis wird zusammen mit dem Rygel Texturemod in einer extra Spielsession getestet um die Grafikkarte ans Limit zu treiben.
Die synthetischen Benchmarks wie die 3D Markserie oder auch der Unique HeavenBenchmark wird in den Test mit einbezogen.
Um das ganze Abzurunden kommt auch noch Cinema 4D als 3D Rendersoftware zum Einsatz.

Testen werde ich sowohl auf meiner 22-Zoll Auslösung (1680x1050) wie auch in einer 24-Zoll Auflösung (1920x1200), da ich noch einen 24" Monitor zur Verfügung habe.

Natürlich wird die GTX470 auch mit dem Urgestein der 8800GTX verglichen um die Stärken und die Leistungsweiterentwicklung der letzten vier Jahre beurteilen zu können.
Auch werde ich mich um einen Quad-Core bemühen, sodass ich den Test sowohl mit einem Dual-Core als auch mit einem Quad-Core bestreiten kann, um aufzeigen wie gut die GTX470 mit der jeweiligen Kernanzahl skaliert.

Das Übertakten wird natürlich auch nicht zu kurz kommen, da ich seit Jahren Freude am Übertakten habe, sowohl was die CPU als auch die GPU betrifft.
Ich werde hierfür Tools verwenden, die jeder kennt wie EVGA Precision oder das ATITool 


Auch die Temperaturen, die Leistungsaufnahme, wie auch die Geräusch- und Hitzeentwicklung werden nicht aus den Augen verloren und mit einer GeForce 8800GTX verglichen

Da ich Hobbyfotograf bin, ist es mir eine Riesen Freude die GTX470 abzulichten.
Ein sauberes Schriftbild ist natürlich auch vorhanden.

Ich hoffe ich kann meine Hardwarebegeisterung in einem Test der GTX470 zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## clock-king (13. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben!
Einen ausführlichen Testbericht zu schreiben stellt für mich kein Problem dar und auch mit guten Fotos kann ich dienen.
Die GTX 470 würde auf einem P55 Board mit Core I5-750@3700 MHz getestet 
und mit verschiedenen Grafikkarten verglichen werden (jeweils mit Standard- und Maximaltakt).
Gebencht würde mit dem 3DMark06, 3DMark Vantage und dem Unigine Heaven Benchmark.
Desweiteren kommen Spiele wie Crysis, BF:BC2, CoD:MW2, Metro2033, Dirt 2, Just Cause 2, GTA4, Battleforge und andere dazu um ein genaues Bild der Leistung erstellen zu können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

clock-king


----------



## holybabel (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch gerne als Tester bewerben. Habe meine jetzige 8800GT auch übertaktet und dadurch schon Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich gesammelt. Gute Fotos könnte ich dank DSLR auch machen. Einen ausführlichen Test zu schreiben würde mir auch nicht wirklich schwer fallen, da ich in meinem Beruf bereits mehrere ausführliche Benutzerdokus, Dokumentationen und ähnliches verfasst habe.

Hoffe von euch zu hören...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

HolyBabel


----------



## >Zi[GG]y< (13. April 2010)

Ich würde die GTX 470 gerne Testen,ich habe mehrere Möglichkeiten die GTX 470 zu testen.

Als Haubtsystem habe ich:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Intel Core2Quad Q9300- 2,5GHz
4GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT
ASUS P5QL PRO


----------



## Uglyinside (13. April 2010)

Hiermit würde ich mich gerne als Tester der Gainward GTX 470 bewerben.
Ich hatte schon immer gehofft einmal für einen Lesertest ausgewählt zu werden, um so mein Können beweisen zu dürfen.
Ich habe über die letzten 6 Jahre viel Erfahrung in Sachen Hardware und Overclocking sammeln können, ich habe alle für einen Test notwendigen Bench-Programme und würde mich freuen diese mal wieder zum Einsatz kommen lassen zu können.
Ich bin auch kein NVIDIA oder AMD/ATI Fanboy, sodass ich objektiv an den Test rangehen kann.
Meine Hardware seht ihr in der Signatur, wär schön von euch zuhören!

CPU: Core i7 920@ 3,6GHz Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.b
Mainboard: DFI LANPARTY DK X58-T3eH6
Ram: Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600
Graka: Palit GTX260 Sonic 216SP 896MB@705/1412/1150


----------



## hundefutter (13. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich auch gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben.
Als Testsystem steht mir dieses System zur Verfügung.
Für gute Fotos könnte ich mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera aufwarten.
Ebenso befinden sich viele aktuelle Spiele in meinem Besitz, was einem aufschlusreichem Test nicht im Weg steht. 
mfg


----------



## McK8800GT (13. April 2010)

Auch ich würde mich gerne als Tester zur verfügung stellen. Da ich seit Jahren über OC Erfahrung verfüge (angefangen beim 486 DX2 bis zum heutigen Q8400). Meine Systeme sind immer leicht oder stark OC je nach Anforderung. Alle neuen spiele sowie die üblichen und bekannten Benchmark Programme sind verfügbar und sind quasi schon heiss auf die GTX 470.
Derzeit habe ich folgendes System:

CPU : Q8400 @3,6 GHz
Speicher : GSkill  PI Series 1066 MHz @ 1089 MHz DDR2
Netzteil : BeQuiet Dark Power Pro (mit kabelmanagement)
OS HDD: Kingston SSD M-Series 80 GB
HDD : 1 x Seagate 1000 GB 1x Samsung 500 GB
Grafik : Evga GTX 260 575/1250/990 @ 700/1485/1100 
Case : Coolermaster Stacker
OS : WIN 7 x64 und falls gefordert auch Vista x64
Zahlmann Lüftersteuerung 
CPU wird über WaKü gekühlt ! Eheim 1048 , 240 Radiator incl 2x 120 Noisekiller ! 10/8 Schläuche

Software zum Benchen :

3D Mark 06 und Vantage
Furmark

Metro 2033
Grid
Just Cause 2
Age of Conan
Need for Speed : Shift
Dirt 2 
Crysis 1 
Crysis Warhead
und viele mehr sind vorhanden.

Egal ob ich genommen werde oder nicht ! Macht weiter so PCGH...

Mfg Marcus

PS.: Meine Signatur ist wohl nicht mehr ganz aktuell


----------



## kiwidiwi (13. April 2010)

Guten Tag Liebes PCGH Team,

ich würde sagen... ja ich besitze alles um die Gainward Geforce 470 auf Herz und Leber zu testen.
Zu Hause besitze ich nicht nur über eine fähige Tastatur um einen netten Bericht zu tippen, sondern auch mein Weggefährte an meiner Seite sehnt sich nach der Geforce 470, da er mit der 8800 GTS 512 solangsam nen Krückstock in vielen Spielen braucht.

Was habe ich während meines Testes vor?

Ich werde viele Tabellen veröffentlichen mit Benchmarks, werde meine Persöhnlichen Eindrücke dazu niederlegen. Denn wen interessieren heutzutage noch die Fakten? Welcher Rechner schafft schon die FPS Zahlen aus Benchmarks? Ich nicht! Ich werde es mit Hardware testen, die wohl die meisten unter Ihrer Haube haben... Sagen wir... mein Rechner ist der Golf unter den Computern.

Des Weiteren besitze ich eine Spiegelreflex von Sony mit der ich jedes Detail des testes, Photografisch festhalten werde.

Ich hoffe die Wahl des Testers fällt auf mich, ich würde sagen... ich drücke mir selbst die Daumen!


Greetz kiwidiwi


----------



## der-sack88 (13. April 2010)

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben.

Meine HD4850 reicht für aktuelle Spiele zwar aus, aber ein PC kann nie schnell genug sein.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus einem C2D E6600 der mit 3,5ghz läuft, einem Gigabyte EP35-DS3, einer HD4850 und 4gb-Ram. Wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde, würde ich jedoch auf einen Quad-Core umsteigen, da ich das schon seit längerem plane. Bisher hielt mich meine Grafikkarte davon ab, da sie wohl einfach überfordert werden würde.

Folglich würde ich testen, welchen Einfluss die CPU auf die Leistung der GTX470 hätte. Reicht ein schneller Dual-Core, oder sollte man lieber gleich auf einen Quad setzen? Was bringt es, zu übertakten?

Daneben würde ich die GTX470 natürlich gegen meine HD4850 antreten lassen, und vielleicht lässt sich aus meinem Bekanntenkreis noch die eine oder andere Karte auftreiben.

Außerdem würde ich versuchen, die Community mitentscheiden zu lassen, welche Spiele ich benche. Ich habe sicher noch den einen oder anderen Titel, der nicht in jedem 08/15-Test vorkommt, aber dennoch für viele hier interessant sein könnte.

Ob meine schreibe ordentlich ist, werde ich wohl hier nicht beweisen können, aber ich habe bei Deutschklausuren zumindest noch nie Abzüge für Rechtschreibfehler bekommen.

Fotografieren sollte auch kein Problem sein, ich habe hier Zugriff auf eine Canon EOS 450D und eine 1000D. Zumindest die Technik passt also.


In der Hoffnung euch hiermit überzeugt zu haben,

euer sack


----------



## Valermos (13. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Lesertest der GTX 470 bewerben.

Habe die letzten Monate schon heiß den Fermis entgegen gefiebert und würde mich freuen diese Karte gegen meine aktuelle GTX 260-216 antreten zu lassen, um mir und insbesondere der Community einen objektiven Blick über den tatsächlichen Leistungszuwachs dieser neuen Generation zu verschaffen.

Selbstverständlich habe ich reichlich Erfahrung im Erstellen von Benchmarks und Übertakten.
Natürlich zählen aktuelle Toptitel wie Just Cause 2, Dirt 2 und Battlefield Bad Company 2 sowie der Grafikkartenkiller Crysis ( und Warhed) zu meiner Sammlung.
Zudem nenne ich Physixspiele wie Mirrors Edge, Sacred 2 Ice & Blood und Dark Void mein eigen.
Auch die Leistung im GPGPU Bereich würde ich mind. mit Folding@Home testen.

Hoffe ihr ermöglicht mir den Test der Karte für einen umfassenden Benchmarkparcours gegen die GTX260.

Habe auch noch eine 8800GT hier rumliegen und könnte natürlich auch diese Karte mit einbeziehen!

System:
CPU: C2Q Q6600 @ 3,0 GHz
GPU: GeForce GTX260-216 @ 640MHz/1350MHz/1125MHz 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
RAM: 4 x 1024 MiB DDR2 800MHz @ 1000MHz

Näheres zu meinem System siehe mein SysProfile.

Fotos könnte ich mit einer Canon EOS D450 anfertigen.


Grüße

Valermos


----------



## Argead (13. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich an dieser Stelle ebenfalls als Tester für die Gainward GTX 470.

Ich würde mit freuden einen ausführlichen Testbericht schreiben und dort u.a. den 3DMark 06, Vantage und den Heaven Benchmark laufen lassen, sowie einzelne Spiele wie z.B. Crysis.
Außerdem dürfte noch der Furmark laufen um die maximale Leistungsaufnahme zu testen (Theoretisch sollte mein 500W Netzteil das noch locker wegstecken).
Zusätzlich würde ich falls möglich noch die F@H-tauglichkeit testen, und auch prüfen ob die Lautstärke der Karte bei Filmen stört.

Nach dem Übertakten würde ich dann alles nochmal durchlaufen lassen.

Fotos sollten kein Problem sein, ich hab eine gute Kamera.

Mein System findet ihr in der Signatur, die 470 sollte eigentlich nicht ausgebremst werden.

Leistungsvergleiche wären zu einer 9600GT und einer HD3300.

Also jetzt gehts ums Glück


----------



## Gruselgurke (13. April 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGH Reaktion. 
Ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Lesertester für die Gainward Geforce GTX 470.

Ich beschäftige mich seit meinem 12 Lebensjahr intensiv mit Computer Hardware und verfolge täglich das geschehen auf dem Hardware Markt.
Ich übertakte Standardmäßig die meisten meiner PC Komponenten (CPU, GPU, RAM, NB, SB). Mit der Übertaktung von Hardware kenne ich mich also aus.

Ich bin Hobbyfotograf und gehe auf einer Schule mit Schwerpunkt Medienproduktion. Mit meiner Canon 5D Mark II wäre ich bestens gerüstet für Fotos von bester Qualität.

Schreiben liegt mir dazu auch. Ich habe schon des öfteren Leser Reviews zu Software sowie Hardware Produkten verfasst. (DemoNews.de - Spiele-News, Reviews, aktuelle Demos, Previews - PC, Xbox 360, Wii, Playstation 3, PSP, NDS, PS2, Xbox, Gamecube, GBA)
Aus der Schule (Fachabitur in Schwerpunkt Medienproduktion/Technik) bin ich dazu das schreiben in einem angemessenen Wortlaut gewöhnt.

Mein aktuelles System:
Nvidia Geforce 8800GT (G92) @ 750/1000/1700 MHz
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3.8 GHz
Asus  M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
8 GB DDR3 @ ~1400 MHz (Momentan nicht zu Hause, sollten ca. 1412 sein)
1 TB HDD Samsung Spinpoint F3
1 TB HDD Seagate

Zum Benchen stehen mir fast alle aktuellen Spiele zur Verfügung (BFBC2, Metro 2033, Crysis(+WH), Just Cause 2, L4D2, DoW2:CR, Empire TW etc.) Sowie die meisten der populären Benchmark Programme wie 3DMark06 und Vantage.

Ich könnte dazu (je nachdem wann der Lesertest vorliegen soll). Die Leistung mit der neuen Creative Suite 5 testen die Ende April verfügbar ist. Die neue Mercury Engine nutzt Nvidia CUDA um das Rendern von Videos und Effekten in Premiere und After Effects zu beschleunigen.

Ich wäre sehr motiviert einen Lesertest für PCGH zu schreiben und würde ihn so interessant wie möglich gestalten damit er sich auch von den professionellen Tests der PCGH ein wenig abhebt. Deshalb würde ich mich um ein paar etwas unkonventionelle Benchmarks  bemühen wie zum Beispiel diverse Cuda Anwedung aus dem Video Bereich  oder das Rendern in 3D Programmen wie Cinema 4D und 3Ds Max (nicht die  beiglieferten Benchmarks wie bei C4D sondern im eigentlich Programm). Ich bin ausserdem kein "Fanboy" irgend eines Herstellers. Vor meiner Nvida 8800GT gab es eine ATI 1950XT. Ich bilde mir meine Meinung rein auf Grund der Leistungen einer Karte und nicht aufgrund meiner Vorlieben für einen bestimmten Hersteller. Ein objektiver Test wäre also gewährleistet.

Ich würde mich über eine Teilnahme am Lesertest sehr freuen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
"Gruselgurke"


----------



## MarkusMehrwald (13. April 2010)

Ich würde mich auch gerne als Tester der Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben.

Meine Jahrelange erfahrung im Bereich Hard- & Software als auch im OC bereich sollten genau richtig sein. Gute Schrift und ausführlich Dokumentation versteht sich von selbst.

mFg

Markus


----------



## cyrezz (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester um die GTX470 aus dem Hause Gainward.

Die Karte würde auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden. OC Erfahrung bringe ich ebenfalls mit (wie man an meiner GTX260 bestens sehen kann) und ich könnte mir auch einen Wasserkühler für diese Karte besorgen (sobald ein Kühler verfügbar ist) um sie dann abschließend auch in so einer Konfiguration (mit dann hoffentlich noch höherem OC) laufen zu lassen. Desweiteren könnte ich PhysX Tests durführen, die dann mit meiner GTX260 erweitert getestet werden - also GTX470 für reine 3D Berechnung und GTX260 rein für PhysX. Spiele- und Benchmarktests stehen natürlich genauso auf der "to do" Liste. Um die Frames genauestens zu erfassen greife ich derweil auf den RivaTuner und dessen Monitoring-Funktion zurück.

Ich könnte auch Tests machen, wie weit die CPU die GPU evtl. limitiert oder ob es eher anders herum ist. Meinen i7 920 kann ich bei Bedarf auch mit bis zu 4,4GHz fahren lassen um dann die Einflüsse festzustellen.

Um den Strombedarf auch beim OC festhalten zu können kann ich auf ein handelsübliches Voltcraft Messgerät zurückgreifen und den Verbrauch des gesamten Systems erfassen.

Die restlichen Anfroderungen erfülle ich ebenfalls alle und ich würde mich sehr über diesen Lesertest freuen.


----------



## Hardrunner (13. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Redaktion,
hiermit möchte ich mein erheblich gesteigertes Interesse an einer Teilnahme an dem ausgeschriebenen Lesertest der Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bekunden.

In einem Test würde ich natürlich 3DMark Vantage /06 als auch  PCMark zum benchen nutzen, sowie andere Bench-Programme die evtl. noch in Frage kämen (z.B. Aquamark oder ein Physikbench). 
Dazu könnte ich eine große Anzahl von neuen und auch älteren Spielen testen. (AC 2, Crysis, Demigod, UT3, COD Serie, Metro 2033, NFS Shift + Underground, und mehr...)
Dazu ein bisschen F@H.
Alles sowohl in Referenztaktung sowie OCed. Ein Temperaturvergleich sowie Lautstärkemessung wäre ebenfalls möglich. Letztlich wäre ich sogar bereit ein Kühlerwechsel vorzunehmen und diesen dann ebenfalls nochmal auf Temperatur und Lautstärke in einem StressTest zu vergleichen.

Dabei wäre eine visuelle Darstellung dank guter Excel- und Word-Skills kein problem.
Ein Vergleich mit der 4870 1GB sowie einer HD5830 oder HD5850, die natürlich dann auch Referenz + übertaktet.
Eine 8800GT G92 stünde auch zum erweiterten Physikbench zur Verfügung.

Zum großen Photoshooting laden eine Samsung S85 sowie eine 10MP Digital-Kamera mit hohem optischen Zoom. Dazu ist eine Bildbearbeitung mit Photoshop und Co. natürlich möglich.

Hier finden ihr meine Hardware:

Intel Core 2 Duo Q6600 @ 3,6GHz
Asus P5Q Pro
4GB DDR2 OCZ Reaper 1066MHz + 2GB DDR2 Kingston 1066MHz
Powercolor 4870 PCS+ 1024MB + oben genannte
1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 (2*500GB im Raid 0)
Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Für Rückfragen stehe ich gerne bereit. 

Freundliche Grüße
Hardrunner

EDIT:
Da demnächst ein neuer Rechnerkauf ansteht wäre sogar ein Vergleich auf einer AM3 Platform + übertaktetem
Phenom X4 945 möglich.


----------



## jinkame (13. April 2010)

Ich bewerb mich auch mal.

Mit Hardware kenn ich mich bestens aus, bastel da schon seid Jahren rum. 
OC sowieso meine alte G92 Brannte und rannte wie keine Zweite.

Würde die 470er mit einen 4ghz i5 750,DDR3 1600 optimal ausreizen können.

dezente und saubere Fotos von Graka und Zubehör sowie Aufbau sind selbst verständlich.

Und das mit dem Schreiben bekomme ich auch noch hin


----------



## Mr.Seen (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für die Gainward Geforce GTX 470.

Momentan verfüge ich über mehr als genügend Zeit um einen umfangreichen Lesertest mit der GTX 470 durchführen zu können. Durch den Besitz einer Palit Geforce GTX 295 würde ich anhand diverser Benchmarks deutlich machen, welche Leistungswerte die neue Fermi Generation im Vergleich zum Schlachtschiff der 200er Serie zu bieten hat. Desweiteren verfüge ich über eine große Auswahl aktueller und vergangener Spiele, die ich leistungstechnisch beurteilen würde (u.a. Starcraft 2 Beta, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2,  Dawn of War 2 Chaos Rising, Aliens vs. Predator, Anno 1404, Batman Arkham Asylum, Company of Heroes, …). Schreiben, fotografieren und mit diversen Text- und Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen den Artikel verschönern kann ich auch.

Im Anschluss noch mein System:
Intel Core i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz, 6135 MB RAM, 1 TB + 400 GB Festplatte(n), NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295, SyncMaster 226BW + LG Flatron W2242T, Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## nitg (13. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich würde mich auch gerne für den Test bewerben.

Im Normalfall bin ich mit den Grafikkarten immer aktuell, diesmal wollt ich allerdings wegen der Tesselation-Leistung noch etwas abwarten, auch wegen der Lautstärke. Somit werkelt momentan noch eine stark übertaktete GTX285 in meinem System, hier mal der Rest:

CPU: Core i7 920 @ 3,8GHz (Corsair H50)
MB: Asus P6T v2
RAM: 6GB DDR3 Corsair
HDD: 750GB Samsung
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos 1000

Würde die Karte auf Herz und Nieren testen, volles Übertaktungspotential würd ich aus ihr rausholen, eventuell sogar ein Kühlerumbau (sofern seitens PCGH gestattet). Übertakten, Untertakten, Spannungen korrigieren, Lüfter anpassen, etc.... Ebenso werd ich verschiedene Prozessoren und Taktraten verwenden, da mich interessiert, wie sehr die Karte durch den Prozessor limitiert wird.

Folgende Karten hab ich zum Vergleich:

7950GT
9400GT
9800GT
GTX285
Ion-Plattform


Mit folgenden CPUs kann ich testen:

Atom 330 (Dualcore)
E4500
E6600
E6600k
i7 920


Aber da es schon so viele Bewerber vor mir gibt, trag ich eh nicht mehr allzu viel Hoffnung


----------



## Val_94 (13. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich als Tester für die Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben. 
Alle Anforderungen werden von mir erfüllt. 
Übertakten gehört zu meinen täglichen Hobbys.
Da ich die Entwicklung von Fermi schon längere Zeit beobachte würde es mich sehr freuen wenn ich selbst ein Exemplar davon testen dürfte. 
Da ich auch ein sehr begeisterter Spieler bin besitze ich eine große Menge an Spielen die getestet werden würden.

Mein System: 
CPU: Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand
GPU: HD4870 512 MB
HDD: 500 GB Seagate 7200.12
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 x64
Mainboard: Asus P5Q-Pro
Ram: 4GB Corsair XMS2 1066 MHz 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master RC690
Bildschirm: BenQ G2420HDBL (1920x1080)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Val_94


----------



## JoxX (13. April 2010)

Ich will mich hiermiet ebenfalls als GTX470-Tester zur Verfügung stellen 

Bin schon seit ich mit 6 Jahren Siedler 3 gespielt habe bis jetzt dem PC treu geblieben. Erfahrung in Sachen Hardware habe ich mir in den letzten Jahren ausreichend angeignet, und es reizt mich immer noch, zu wissen wie gut die jetzigen Grafikkarten sind, welche es sich auzahlt zu kaufen, und von welchen man lieber die Finger lassen sollte. Die meisten neuen Spiele, wie Battlefiled Bad Company 2, Call Of Duty 6 - Modern Warfare 2, GTA IV, Borderlands, Starcraft 2 Beta und noch viele mehr eher neue Games sind vorhanden. Ich persönlich spiele gern auf unserem 40" LCD, aber arbeiten und Internet surfen mache ich auf einem 19" TFT. Würde die Tests auf beiden Bildschirmen durchführen, denn meiner Meinung nach kann man die GTX 470 erst mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 so richtig ausnutzen. Auch Benchmarkprogramme wie PC Mare Vantage usw. sind in meinem Besitz, also getestet werden würde genug. Habe letztes Jahr zur Firmung eine Sony DSC-W 230 Kamera mit 12,1 MP bekommen, also Fotos könnte ich anständige machen, und auch einen  akzeptablen Testbericht bin ich im Stande zu schreiben.

Ich akzeptiere hiermit die Teilnahmebedingungen.

Mein im Dezember 2009 selbst zusammengebauter PC :
Intel Core i5 750 @ 4x3.6 GHz @ Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer
G.Skill Eco 4GB DDR3 1600
ASUS P7P55D
Shapphire Radeon HD4890 Vapor-X
500W Xigmatek NRP-PC502 Netzteil
Xigmatek Midgard + 6 Xigmatek Lüfter
19" TFT Gericom (Auflösungen bis zu 1680x1050)
40" LCD Samsung LE 40 B 530 (Auflösungen bis zu 1920x1080)

Mfg 
Jojo512


----------



## Steve007 (13. April 2010)

_______________________________________________________________________________ 
Bewerbung:


Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein *>>>Bin ich!*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.  >>>Mache ich schon seit Jahren in anderen Foren
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen *>>>Hab ich*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *>>>Meine Handschrift ist unordentlich aber ich schreibe ja zum Glück auf dem PC , Rechtschreibung/ Grammatik dank Deutsch LK gut*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen  *>>>Mit einer digitalen Spiegelreflex sollte das möglich sein*
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen *>>>Pls stimmt für mich*
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details* >>*HOFFEN**
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen  *>>>Die würde ihn meinem PC landen und niemals verkauft  werden*
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. *>>>Ihr könnt euch drauf verlassen...*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester *>>>*FREU**
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen *>>>Das ist super*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen *>>>Dann wäre alles erfüllt und daher möchte ich mich auf die Stelle für den "Geforce 470- Tester" bewerben...*

Mein System: 
AMD Phenom X4 810 
MSI 790GX-G65
ATI Radeon 5770HD und eine Geforce 8800GTX als Physx- Karte
4GB DDR3 Ram von Corsair (1600Mhz) 
Be Quiet 580 Watt
Windows 7 64 Bit

Ich habe eine angemessene Erfahrung und kenn mich in allen PC- Gebieten sehr gut aus.
_______________________________________________________________________________


----------



## philipp-dahmer (13. April 2010)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein *sonst könnte ich hier nichts ins Forum schreiben
*- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben *dafür ist ein solcher Test ja da und dafür bewerbe ich mich schließlich*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen *meine zwei 88GTX mussten schon so einiges mit sich machen lassen*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *hoffe ich doch, außerdem gebe ich so etwas nur mit Zweitkorrektur ab * 
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen *ist auch mit drin*
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen* von wem sonst!!! der Weihnachtsmann macht es bestimmt nicht*  
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details *ich hoffe doch*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen *wozu ich will sie ja haben und nicht verkaufen*
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden *das ist das Ziel und Ziele halte ich immer ein* 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester **freu**
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen *was anderes hatte ich nicht vor!!! wenn ihr die Karte mir zum Testen überlasst bekommt natürlich auch nur IHR die Ergebnisse*


Jetzt zu mir:

Ich bin der Philipp und wohne in der schönen Stadt Taucha bei Leipzig. Ich habe schon 18 Jahre auf dem Buckel und besuche die 12. Klasse des Gymnasiums. Außerdem bin ich schon selbstständiger Jungunternehmer und führe eine kleine Firma. Wer Probleme mit seinem Rechner hat, bekommt sie von mir gelöst! Zur Zeit werkeln in meinem Rechner folgende Komponenten:

Intel Q6600 @4 x 3,20 GHz
6GB RAM
Asus P5N32-E SLI
2 x 8800GTX
Festplatten alle von Samsung (einfach die Marke)
DVD Brenner ebenfalls von Samsung
Scythe Mugen 2 
Tagan 900WATT NT
CM Stacker 832 nVidia Edition

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall über eine neue Grafikkarte freuen!!!


----------



## Punsher (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,


ich möchte mich gerne für den Lesertest der Gainward GTX470 bewerben.

Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und besuche die 12te Klasse eines Gymnasiums. Mit Computern beschäftige ich mich bereits seit etwa 6 Jahren und habe auch mit Hardwareumbauten begonnen, nachdem mein großer Bruder mir das Gröbste gezeigt hatte. Seit 2 Jahren modde ich Gehäuse, übertakte, optimiere Rechner von Freunden bzw. stelle ihnen neue Rechner zusammen. Benchmarks fertige ich auch seit längerem an, um zu vergleichen, was die neu eingebaute Grafikkarte, Prozessor oder das Übertakten gebracht hat. Zum Benchmarkvergleich kann ich viele neue Spiele testen, auch hier modde ich gerne wie zum Beispiel Crysis mit Texturmods und neuen Configs. Dazu kommt Downsampling.
Die Gainward GTX470 werde ich definitiv an ihre Grenzen bringen und entsprechende Resultate zeigen. Auch den Stromverbrauch des Rechners kann ich mittels ENERGY CHECK 3000 von VOLTCRAFT/Conrad messen. Momentan besitze ich 2 Rechner, die im Groben wie folgt konfiguriert sind:

Hauptrechner:
 - Intel C2D E6850 @ 3600Mhz
    gekühlt mit Zalman CNPS9500
 - ASUS P5K-Deluxe
 - Gigabyte GTX285 @ 747/1546/1324Mhz
    gekühlt mit Xigmatek BiFrost
 - 8GB Corsair DDR2-800XMS2-DHX
 - Enermax Liberty ELT650W

Zweitrechner:
 - Intel Celeron E1500
 - Gigabyte GA-G33M-DS2R
 - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 1,025V
 - 4GB DDR400 Aenon
 - Xilence Power 400W kombiniert mit 
    Thermaltake Purepower Power Express 250W

Die Gainward GTX470 ist für mich von besonderem Interesse, da die GTX480 mich nicht sonderlich überzeugt hat, auch wenn ihre Leistung gut ist. Auch das DX11 Feature wäre für mich neu, vorhandene DX11-Titel wie Dirt2 oder Metro2033 laufen momentan nur im DX10-Modus.

Ich hoffe, dass ich ihr Interesse wecken konnte und würde mich freuen, die Gainward GTX470 für Sie testen zu dürfen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ferdinand "Punsher" Schwenkglenks


----------



## DocFellatio (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aufgabe als Hardwaretester der GTX470.

*Ein paar mögliche Testdetails:*

Für den Testaufbau hätte ich einen schnellen i5 750@4 Ghz (Luft nach oben), P55-UD3 und Coba Nitrox 80+ NT bereit liegen.
Im Test würde ich die Skalierung mit mehr bzw. weniger Cpu-Takt festhalten. Zum Vergleich habe ich noch eine Radeon 4850 und eine GTX275 hier, die sicherlich interessante Vergleichswerte liefern.

Ich würde ebenso einen zweiten Testaufbau mit e5200@3,6Ghz (und natürlich @stock), Biostar P43 Board und der GTX470 mit einbringen.

Die Karte müsste sich mit Standardtakt und übertaktet unter einigen erdenklichen Cpu-Taktraten und in vielen gängigen Auflösungen beweisen müssen.   
Aktuelle Spiele und Benchmarks sind massig vorhanden und für schönere Bilder habe ich mir Weihnachten eine neue Kamera gegönnt.

Desweiteren ist geplant die Karte unter Win7, Vista und Xp in verschiedenen Auflösungen, mit verschiedenen Einstellungen zu testen. - Also wirklich eine Aufgabe für einige Tage. 

*zu meiner Person:*
Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und wohne in der Nähe von Hannover. 

*Erfahrungen:*
Seit ungefähr vierzehn Jahren gehe ich meiner Bastelleidenschaft nach und stille meinen Durst nach Rechenleistung mit neuer Hardware.

Ab dem zarten Alter von 15 Jahre habe ich angefangen beim Bekannten im Computerladen auszuhelfen und rund zwei Jahre dort gearbeitet.

Ungefähr seit der Jahrtausendwende übertakte ich. In der Vergangenheit z.B.
- K6/2-450 @ 550 Mhz
- Pentium 166 @ 233 Mhz
- Duron 700 @ 1,1 Ghz
- Athlon 800 @ 1000 Ghz
- Athlon 1000 @ 1,4 Ghz
- AthlonXP 1600+ @ 1,9 Ghz
- Sempron 3000+ @ 2,3 Ghz
- Athlon 64 3000+ Cabrio @ 2,7 Ghz
- Athlon 64 3700+ @ 3,3 Ghz
- Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3,3 Ghz
- C2D e4300 @ 3,3 Ghz
- C2D e6750 @ 3,8 Ghz
- C2D e8400 @ 4,0 Ghz
- C2D e8500 @ 4,6 Ghz
- C2Q q9550 @ 3,8 Ghz
- i5 750 @ max. 4,0 Ghz

Desweiteren hatte ich sicherlich noch 10-20 weitere Cpus, aber die Liste ist ohnehin schon zu lang. Dasselbe gilt natürlich auch für Grafikkarten...
Im Schnitt bekommt mein Rechner mindestens einmal pro Jahr eine komplette Frischzellenkur. Manche Teile tausche ich öfter als einmal pro Jahr, aber die Freundin darf nicht alles wissen. 
Eine neue Grafikkarte wäre langsam an der Zeit und ausgiebig getestet werden neue Komponenten ohnehin...

Ansonsten mache ich Web- und Grafikdesign für viele Freunde und Bekannte.

Vielen Dank schonmal an diejenigen, die den Post bis hier gelesen haben. 


Den Test würde ich sobald erlaubt dann zusätzlich im Luxx, im Sysprofile und in der Hardwareecke posten bzw. verlinken (je nach erlaubter Methode).


----------



## H@buster (13. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich dann auch mal für den GTX 470 Test.

Würde meinem aktuellen System bestimmt gut tun, denn die 8800GTX limitiert ja inzwischen doch schon. Übertaktet ist diese nicht, da der Chip nicht viel mitmacht und die Speicherbandbreite in 1680*1050 meist nicht limitiert.
Bei Bedarf wäre mein Phenom 945 C3 bestimmt auch zu mehr Takt zu überreden. Momentan läuft er bei 250*12 und nur 1.2V, damit der Speicher mit voller Leistung fährt. 1066 macht der RAM leider nicht mit.
Mein Netzteil sollte mit 500W (Tagan TG-500BZ) auch genug Leistung zur Verfügung stellen.

Eine ordentliche Schreibe sollte in diesem Beitrag ja schon erkennbar sein. Fotos sind ebenso kein Problem.

Erfahrung beim Übertakten habe ich auch. Meine 9800Pro lief damals übertaktet (vor allem der Speicher hatte viel Potenzial), und auch mein ehemaliger e6420 lief im Dauerbetrieb auf 3.2GHz.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen die Karte zu testen, auch da ich als Schüler nur über ein sehr begrenztes Budget verfüge. Freie Zeit jedoch ist im Überfluss vorhanden, genauso wie Benchmarks, die ja zu Hauf in der PCGH mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## strucki200 (13. April 2010)

Ich würde gerne einen Lesertest über die GTX 470 schreiben.

Ich habe viel Erfahrung im Bereich OC. Ich hatte bis jetzt eine 8800GTS 512MB und eine GTX285. Beide wurden jeweils unter Luft- und Wasserkühlung übertaktet.
Desweitern habe ich schon mehrere PC aufgebaut und diese auch direkt mit Wasserkühlung bestückt und übertaktet.

An Hardware ist vorhanden:

Q9550 (Wakü)
P5Q Deluxe (Wakü)
Thermaltake Armor+
2x Samsung 200GB Spinpoint
Corsair HX620
4GB(2x2) oder 8GB(4x2) G-skill 1000mhz

Zusätzlich sind 3x Samsung 266BW vorhanden.Somitsind Benchmarkt- und  Spieletests auch auf 3 Bildschirmen möglich.(5040x1050 Pxl.)

Zum testen werden diese Programme verwendet:

Furmark
3D Mark 2006
3D Mark Vantage

Spielebenchmarks wird es auch geben.
Die Fotos werden von einem Profi gemacht (ein Bekannter arbeitet bei einer Zeitung).


----------



## s0niC (13. April 2010)

Servus PCGH Redaktion!

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Tester für die GTX 470 von Gainward.

Nachdem jetzt ein neues Netzteil mit Silber 80+ gekauft wurde brauche ich Hardware zum testen! 
Die Graka ist genau die richtige um mein Quadcore System mal richtig zu stressen, auch in Verbindung mit einer zusätzlichen PhysX Karte bestimmt recht interssant. 

Würd mich freuen. Thx.


----------



## minifan (13. April 2010)

Hiermit auch meine Bewerbung:
Computer-Erfahrung/Erlebnis seit Amiga-Zeiten (500er und 2000er), Programmierkenntnisse C & C++; brandaktueller Bachelor-Abschluss in BWL (inkl. zwei Bachelor-Arbeiten zu je 25 Seiten; könnte ich euch zukommen lassen bei Interesse); viel Zeit in den nächsten 6 Wochen; neue Panasonic-Digicam vorhanden; 8800GTX, HD4870 (+Crossfire möglich) und GTX260-216, Athlon II X2 sowie Phenom II X4, Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B, XP & Windows 7; 1920x1080 TFT; Everest usw. vorhanden...
Btw ich würde den Test auch machen, wenn ich die Karte nachher an euch retournieren müsste! 

Mehr Details über mich gibts per PN!


----------



## Saubermachfrau (13. April 2010)

Möchte mich natürlich auch bewerben...

Ich besitze einen PC seit dem es den 286er gibt und habe seit dieser Zeit Hard- und Softwareerfahrung. 
Seit DirectX 9.0 besaß ich nur noch ATI-Karten, davor waren es seit Voodoo immer NVIDIA/3Dfx. Gerne lasse ich mich überzeugen von Nvidia und würde die Karte ausgiebig auf "Herz und Nieren" testen und vergleiche ausüben wie sich die Karte Schritt für Schritt übertakten läßt.
Meine Hardwarekomponenten übertakte ich schon immer und kaufe auch Produkte wo man sich sicher sein kann, das diese noch Leistungsreserven zeigen können.

Testsoftware habe ich alle gängigen im gebrauch wie, 3DMark und co...

Mein System:

AMD Phenom II 940 @ 3400GHz
8 GB-RAM - Geil (Golden Empire) @ 1066MHz Cl 5-5-5-15
2x PCI Express 16x
Windows 7


----------



## Monsterclock (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich wollte schon immer mal Hardware Redakteur sein. 
Die Möglichkeit gute Bilder zu machen ist mit einer ordentlichen Spiegelreflexcamera gegeben. Ich würd die Grafikkarte mit der GTX 280 vergleichen, auf einem Bildschirm mit der Auflösung 1920*1200. Spiele die ich sicherlich testen werde, sind zum Beispiel Modern Warfare 2, Crysis und Far Cry 2. Desweiteren will ich die Karte auf die Aspekte Lautstärke und Hitzeentwicklung untersuchen. Danach würde ich die Karte noch auf Wasserkühlung umbauen, wenn es nötig ist auch mit einem GPUonly Kühler mit selbstgebauter Kühlung für RAMs VRMs usw.

Das System auf dem die Karte laufen würde, wäre ein Core i7 920 mit 3GiB 1066MHz Arbeitsspeicher auf einem DFI LanPartyJR X58 T3H6.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch als Tester der neuen Nvidia Grafikkarten bewerben. Durch Jahrelange Erfahrungen im Bereich Hardware, Übertaktung, einer Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker Fachrichtung Systemintegration und durch das lesen der PCGH seit nun mehr als 5 Jahren sind genügend Kompetenzen vorhanden.

Benchmarks würde ich mit Spielen wie BC2, Grid, NFS Shift, Dirt uvm. durchführen. Des Weiteren stehen mir die Synthetischen Benchmark Programme von 3dMark zur Verfügung. Durch Jahrelange Folding@Home Aktivitäten würde ich auch in diesem Bereich Tests durchführen.

Eine Digitalkamera mit 5MP ist vorhanden, würde mir aber eine neue Kaufen, falls ich ausgewählt werde (wollte sowieso eine neue kaufen).

Mein System:
AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 @3,7Ghz
Zotac GTX260
Gigabyte GA-MA790-UD5P
6GB OCZ DDR3 1800
3 x 1TB Samsung F1 7200U im Raid0


----------



## Intelfan (13. April 2010)

Ich würde mich auch sehr gerne als Lesertester zur Verfügung stellen. Ich bin 16 Jahre und noch Schüler. Deshalb würde ich gerne mal etwas Leistungsfähigere Hardware testen  Ich beschäftige mich seit ca. 6 Jahren Aktiv mit Hardware, Software und Overclocking etc. Da ich auch gerne Spiele wären auch Spielebenches kein Problem!

Kurzzusammenfassung meines Systemes:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 @ 3,2Ghz
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
4GB DDR2 667 RAM @ 720Mhz (4x 1024MB)
Leadtek 8800GTS 512MB

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## TheWatcher (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest zur Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben.

Ich bin Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration und habe daher viel Erfahrung bei der Konfiguration und beim Testen von Hardware.
Weiterhin verfolge ich stets die aktuellen Hardwaretrends und Neuerscheinungen und kenne mich somit mit den neuen High-End-Modellen von nVidia gut aus.

In meinem derzeitigen Pc arbeitet ein Core 2 Quad Q9550 zusammen mit einer Radeon 4870 (512Mb) und 4Gb DDR2 Ram (um nur die wichtigsten Eckdaten zu nennen).
Mit anspruchsvoller und aktueller Software wie Win7 64Bit, Crysis, Just Cause 2, Colin McRae: Dirt2, Metro 2033 u.v.m. wäre es mir möglich Benchmarks in verschiedensten Software-Umgebungen zu erstellen (unter DirectX 9, 10 und 11).
Als Bildschirme stehen ein 24" Syncmaster und ein 40" Samsung TFT zur verfügung, womit Tests in hohen Auflösungen möglich wären.

Tests der Leistungsaufnahme und Hitzeentwicklung in verschiedenen Betriebsmodi und der Übertaktbarkeit würden natürlich ebenfalls nicht fehlen. Außerdem würde ich, falls es erlaubt ist, ein "Upgrade" der Karte durch einen Zubehörkühler vornehmen und die dadurch gesammelten Erfahrungen ebenfalls in den Test einfließen lassen.

Ein weiterer guter Grund, mich für den Test der Gainward GTX 470 zu wählen ist, dass ich mir seit einem schweren Unfall vor 5 Monaten die Zeit zu Hause vertreiben muss. Da dieser Zustand wohl noch mindestens 2 Monate andauert, hätte ich viel Zeit und Muße um einen ausführlichen und exzellenten Lesertest zu verfassen.

Ich hoffe bald von euch zur hören,

Watcher

Ps: Sollte ich die Karte für den Test erhalten, würde ich überlegen das dadurch gesparte Geld in den Kauf eines 3D- fähigen Monitors zu investieren um Erfahrungen mit 3D- fähigen Spielen in den Test einfließen zu lassen.


----------



## C2DOwner (13. April 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei. Würde mich freuen, einen Testbericht über diese Karte zu schreiben.


----------



## wooty1337 (13. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

gern würde ich einer der Glücklichen sein, die eine GTX 470 von Gainward testen dürfen. Die erforderlichen kriterien erfülle ich alle. 
Ich verfüge über langjähriges know-how im bereich Overclocking mit Luftkühlung und bin momentan am überlegen mein System auf WaKü umzurüsten. 
Mein System besteht aus einen MSI P55-GD 65 einem i5 750 auf 3,2 GHz getaktet und gekühlt von dem Noctua NH-12 SE2. Dazu kommen 2x2GB Corsair RAM mit 1600MHz Takt sowie eine GTX 260² von ZOTAC die momentan auf Standarttakt läuft(zwecks Benchmarks aber auch schon an die Grenze des machbaren mit Standartkühler gebracht ). Saft bekommt das ganze von einen Cougar S700 und is sorgfältig in ein Lian Li FN-7 verpackt.
Interssant dürfte der Vergleich mit einen GTX 260 als direkter vorgänger sein, besonders unter DX10. Zum Benchen unter DX11 hätte ich BFBC 2 und Dirt 2 im Angebot. Andere gängige Spiele wären CoD MW 2, Assassins Creed 2, GTA 4(interassant weil sehr VRAM hungrig) und zu guter letzt den Klassiker Crysis.
Fotos würde ich mit einer guten Digitalkamera und einer Tageslichtlampe machen(sieht einfach schöner aus).
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, sollte die Wahl diesmal auf mich fallen und den Test mit bestem Wissen und Gewissen bestreiten.

MfG Wo.0tY


----------



## JohnMcClane (13. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich hiermit den anderen anschließen und mich ebenfalls als Lesertester bewerben.

Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und studiere Software Engineering an der technischen Universität Wien. Mitglied der PCGH Community bin ich erst seit Ende 2008 und habe bisher nur eine Handvoll Posts verfasst. Trotz meiner geringen Betätigung in der Community, besuche ich die Website der PGCH mehrmals täglich und bin auch regelmäßiger Leser der Printausgabe.

Bedingt durch mein Studium und meinem Nebenjob als Programmierer in einem IT Unternehmen, habe ich genügend Erfahrung im Umgang mit PCs und Hardware. Meine 3 PCs und 2 Laptops wurden selbst zusammengebaut und mussten alle mehr oder weniger große Modifikationen über sich ergehen lassen. Da ich sehr sensibel auf hohe Lautstärkepegel reagiere, wurden alle Lüfter und Kühlkörper (CPU, Grafikkarte, Gehäuse, Festplatte) gegen Silent-Komponenten getauscht. Durch mein begrenztes Budget kaufe ich immer nur Hardware, die sich gut übertakten lässt und somit auf High-End Leistung kommt und trotzdem ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet.

Das Verfassen von Texten bereitet mir keine Probleme, da ich während meiner Studienzeit des Öfteren wissenschaftliche Artikel oder Arbeiten erstellt habe. Ich bin ausserdem im Besitz einer Cybershot Digitalkamera und eines digitalen Camcorders, kann also dem Artikel auch Fotos und Videos beifügen.

Auch wenn es bei der großen Anzahl von Bewerbern unwahrscheinlich ist, hoffe ich dennoch gewählt zu werden und behalte von nun an den Posteingang im Auge.


----------



## realgoldie (13. April 2010)

Ich sellte mich auch zur Verfügung 

denke das ich ordentliche Fotos schießen kann (siehe Tagebuch)
Bin zwar nicht das größte Schreibertalent aber ich glaube wer 3 Jahre in einer Schülerzeitung Redakteur war, hat einiges drauf und kann ordentliche Texte abliefern.
Erfahrung mit Übertakten habe ich auch, habe jetzt meine HD 4870 1 GB unter dem Prolimatech MK-13 übertaktet. 
Ich denke es wäre auch interessant zu sehen, wie viel Kühler eine GTX470 mit diesem Kühler sein könnte.
Passende Spiele zum Test hätte ich auch z. B. Crysis, Metro 2033, HL2, Call of Duty MW2, Racedriver Grid, und die 3D Mark Versionen aus der PCGH Fan Edition.

Mein System 
Core i7 920 D0 /Noctua NH-U12P
EVGA X58 3xSLI
6GB OCZ Platinum 1333MHz 7-7-7-21
Club 3D HD4870 1GB /Prolimatech MK-13
Seasonic X-Series 650W 80+Gold
Samsung Spinpoint F1 1000GB
Windows 7 64 Bit
Acer X223w 22" 1680x1050

EDIT: Wäre auch fast ein Geschenk zum Geburtstag (18. April) für mich, mal für PCGH zu testen.^^


----------



## BlackDeath (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich als Tester für die Gainward 470 bewerben.

Ich besitze die Kompetenz zu schreiben, da ich bei Crysis-HQ.com / Crysis-HQ.de - Crysis Community, Warhead, News, Downloads, Wiki, Maps, Levels, Sandbox, Editing, Modding, MOD, Texture, Patch, Wallpaper, Screenshot, Demo, Teamspeak, Server, CrysisHQ, Crysis-HQ Moderator bin, und auch da News schreibe.

Mit dem Grafikkarten übertakten habe ich gute Erfahrung. Außerdem bin ich ein Gainward-Fan und besitze seit geraumer Zeit ausschließlich Gainward-Karten.

Mein System:

Intel Q9550 EO @ 3.775 mhz unter Zahlmann CNPS 9700 LED und bis dahin vielleicht einen Zahlman CNPS 9900 LED
Kingston HyperX 4X1GB @ 1066 5-5-5-15 2T
Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR  @444mhz
Gainward GTX260² 1792MB 
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
Antec Twelve Hundered Gehäuse
Samsung XL2370 23" LED Monitor mit maximal 1920x1080 Pixeln.

So die Grunddaten. 

Meine Spielesammlung umfasst von Aktuellen Spielen, die ich auch testen würde:

Da für die GTX 470 speziell DX11 interessant ist hier die DX11 fähige Spiele:

Metro33
Dirt 2
Alien VS Predator

DX9/Dx10 Spiele:

Assassins Creed 2
Bioshock 1+2
Crysis
Crysis Wars
Crysis Warhead
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 1+2
Grand Theft Auto 4
Mass Effekt 1+2
Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising
Unreal Tournament 3

Dazu noch verschiedenste Benchmarks.

Ideen die mir gerade spontan in den Kopf kommen sind:

Tests mit Verschiedensten Cpu-Taktraten z.B.: Standard 2.83  GHZ
                                                                             3,40  GHZ
                                                                             3.775 GHZ
                                                                             4.00  GHZ

Diesen Test finde ich besonders Interessant, weil im Crysis-HQ Forum schon die Diskussion lief in wiefern die CPU eine GTX470/480 limitiert und ob es überhaput reicht einen ältern Intel Core 2 Quad zu besitzen.

Außerdem für Leute die nicht sehr viel vom Cpu übertakten halten.

Dann natürlich noch die Spielebenchmarks, am besten mit den Savegames von PCGH, um eine gute Referenz zu den Tests hier zu bekommen.

Für Fotos bin ich sehr gut unterstützt von meinem Mitbewohner, der eine Olympus E 450  mit Stativ besitzt und leidenschaftlich Fotografiert.

Fotos würde ich vom Unboxing bis hin zum Einbau usw. machen.

Dazu würde ich noch Hitze Tests machen mit Furmark und vor allem in den Spielen.

So ich hoffe das war alles Wichtige.


----------



## NvidiaforGamers (13. April 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen Lesertest der Geforce GTX 470. 

Warum ich daran teilnehmen möchte?:
- Vergleich zu meiner 8800GTS 512 (G92) und der GTX470.
- Ab wieviel Ghz meine CPU (Q6600) die GTX 470 ausbremst.
- Rechenleistung bei Folding@home.

Darum bin ich für den Lesertest geeignet!:
- Habe Erfahrung für das Benchen (z.B. Fraps, PC Mark Vantage usw.)
- Diverse Spiele zum Benchen (z.B. Crysis, NFS Shift, Unreal Tournament, COD MW2, Battlefield Bad Company 2)
- Bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig.
- Habe eine Kamera zum Bilder schießen.
- Überaus motiviert für den Lesertest

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


NvidiaforGamers


----------



## matthias2304 (13. April 2010)

Hallo auch ich würde mich sehr über eine Nominierung freuen. Auch wenn ich in der Community nicht sehr aktiv bin, so bin ich nun seit mehr als 10Jahren an Hard und Software interesiert und versuche immer auf dem aktuellen Wissensstand zu sein und denke, dass ich das auch geschaft habe. 
Bis zu eurem Melden

Gruß


----------



## Chrno (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertest.

Neben den fast schon obligatorischen Benchmarks, würde ich auf die PhysX und Cuda Performance mit und ohne Zusatzkarte eingehen. Erfahrungen mit Hardware habe ich schon etliche Jahre.
Ich würde mir auch das Spiel Dark Void kaufen, um PhysX auf der höchsten Stufe zu Testen, da es in dem DV PhysX Benschmark keine Möglichkeit gibt alle Effekt darzustellen.
Eine gute Digitalkamera besitze ich auch.


----------



## Adriano01702 (13. April 2010)

Hallo an Alle,

hiermit möchte ich mich als Tester für die GTX470 bewerben.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein Okay
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.Okay alles klar 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzenErfahrungen vorhanden 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben*Vorhanden* 
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machenCamera liegt bereit 
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommenOkay passt 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufenWer kommt auf so einen Gedanken? 
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Ay Ay Sir!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester Gut zu wissen  
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen Alles klar
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 

Hardware:

Q6600@3,6 Ghz
4GB DDR2 1000mhz Gskill/4GB DDR3 1333mhz Corsair
Asus P5E x38/Asus P5E3 Deluxe 
Vergleich zwischen einer GTX280/GTX280 SLI

Warum ich?
Würde gerne was informatives im Forum abliefern.
War bisher an keinem Lesertest beteiligt.
Würde gerne die GTX bis ans Limit bringen. 

Viel glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer.


----------



## Solidus0815 (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

würde mich gerne als Tester bewerben.
Erfahrung im Testen habe ich erst kürlich gesammelt als ich einen Testbericht
über das BigBang Fuzion im MSI Forum ablieferte.
Durch meine vorhandene Hardware (siehe unten) kann ich sehr gut Vergleiche mit der ATI Karte zeihen, den Mischbetrieb testen sowie hervorragend übertackten.
Auch bin ich, durch eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera (EOS 50D), in der Lage gute Fotos
zu machen.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich für euch testen darf

mfg Solidus

Hardware:
Tagan 600W +12V1:20A, +12V2:20A, +12V3:20A, +12V4:20A
MSI Big Bang Fuzion || Intel X25-M SSD
2x2 GB Corsair DDR3 1600
Intel Core i7 860 @Noctua NH-U12P
2x MSI R5770Hawk (bald mit 8800gts als PhysX)


----------



## d4HakA (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für den Lesertest.
Ich besitze eine ziemlich große Sammlung an Grafikkarten und anderer Hardware, unter anderem 4x HD4870, 2x HD4890, 2x HD5770, 1x HD5870 und eine GTX295. Als CPU benutze ich einen AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE auf 4.5GHz und einen AMD Phenom II X4 965.
Mit GPU-OC habe ich viel Erfahrung, die dazugehörigen Benchmarks stellen für mich kein Problem dar. Insbesondere wird mich der Stromverbrauch beschäftigen da dieser für die heutigen Gamer immer interessanter wird. Ich erfülle alle der genannten Kriterien und bin sehr Motiviert einen ausgiebigen Lesertest zu schreiben.

mfG

Dahaka (:


----------



## X_overclock (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team,


ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. Die Bedingungen erfülle ich alle. Ich beschäftige mich viel mit Hardware, habe erfahrung beim Übertackten und viel Spaß mit solchen Aktivitäten. Den Teil mit dem Artikel kann ich auch ohne Probleme bewerkstelligen, denn ich bin Gymnasiast und behersche es, gut lesbare Artikel zu verfassen. Fotos kann ich dank einer qualitativ hochwertigen Casio Kamera und einem Stativ auch machen. 

Ich würde gerne die Karte mit den derzeit aktuellen Spielen benchen (Crysis, Drit 2, GTA 4, Metro 2033, Call of Duty 6, Nfs Shift, Sacred 2, Far Cry 2 + 3D mark Vantage/06), und sie gegenüber anderer Karten stellen.
Interessant wäre der vergleich zu einer GTX 285 (vllt auch im SLI), der Leistungsgewinn mit einer GTX285/8800GTX 512 als Physikbeschleuniger oder die Gegenüberstellung von AtI Karten.
In Anhang kann man sehen, dass ich zum Benchen passende Hardware besitze.
Ich kann bei bedarf direkte Vergleiche mit 1/2/3 Gtx285, 8800GTS, HD4790 und HD4870 setzen. 
Abwärme wäre auch ein Aspekt der mich genau wie den verbrauch ( auch zu anderen Karten) interessieren würde, und sicherlich auch andere Leser.
Ich bin auch offen für Vorschläge, Wünsche von anderen Leuten, die spezielle Tests haben möchten.


Das ganze kann ich realisieren, da ich so gesehen Zeit im Überfluss habe, da ich noch zur schule gehe und gerade einmal 26 Std in der Woche zu leisten habe.
Dazu bin ich allen Herstellern gegenüber neutral und werde so nicht durch eine eigene Meinung bei der Urteilung beeinflusst.

Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Viktor S.


Edit:
i7 920 ( Ekl Brocken)
12GB Ocz 1333
Asus P6T
Gtx 285
800W Silverstone
CM Cosmos S
Full HD Monitor
 + Verlgeichssystem für Cpu Skalierung
C2Q 9450
8GB Dominator 1066er
EVGA 780i SLI
noch eine GTX285
+ Vergleichssystem für Cpu
Phenom II
8gb Ram
Kamera-> Casio EX-FH20


----------



## BigBoymann (13. April 2010)

Hallo miteinander, 

auch ich würde mich gerne auf diesen Lesertest hin bewerben. 

Ich besitze seit sehr vielen Jahren verschiedenste PC's und habe schon sehr früh mit der eigenständigen Entdeckung der unterschiedlichen Soft - und Hardwarekomponenten begonnen. Mein erster "Bastelrechner" war seinerzeit ein IBM 486DX (mit der Turbo Taste). 

Mittlerweile bin ich neben den beruflichen Anwendungen, welche bei mir hauptsächlich aus der Arbeit am PC (aber auch durchaus Reperaturarbeiten an Hardware und vor allem am Netzwerk) besteht, sehr gerne und oft damit beschäftigt meinen Heim PC aufzurüsten und auch zu overclocken. 

Derzeit besteht mein System aus einem 

ASUS P35K Pro
Intel Q9550 @ 3,33Ghz zusammen mit den Grand Kama von Scythe
8 GB OCZ Platinum XTC 1066Mhz DDR2 (CL5)
XFX HD 5870 1GB XT (OC nur weil es die billigste verfügbare Karte war) @900/1200 (mehr macht sie leider nicht, aber es reicht ja auch)
Creative X-Fi 
OCZ Vertex 120GB 

und diversen anderen Laufwerken. 

Ich denke, dass man auf Grundlage dieses Systems durchaus einen richtig guten Vergleich zwischen der GTX470 und der HD5870 machen kann. Vor allem da beide Karten ja in einem sehr ähnlichem Preissegment herumschwirren würde dieser Vergleich sicherlich einer der interessantesten sein. 

Was ich natürlich testen würde sind die verschiedensten bekannten Benchmarks, natürlich auch immer auf einem neu aufgesetztem System um keinerlei Treiberkonflikte oder ähnliches heraufzubeschwören. Sowie einige InGame Szenarien, wobei besonderes Augenmerk hierbei auch auf der "gefühlten" Geschwindigkeit liegen, sowie der "gefühlten" Bildqualität sollte. Hierfür besitze ich auch einen wirklich excellenten Bildschirm den Samsung 245B welcher für eine sehr gute Bildqualität bekannt sein sollte. 

Was natürlich auch ein besonders interessanter Test wäre, wie sich beide Karten im Verbund schlagen würden, denn eine PhysX Karte ala GTX470 wäre ja durchaus was feines. 

Auch für ausreichende Bildqualität der Fotos sollte gesorgt sein, dank einer Canon EOS 400D mit entsprechend hochwertigen Objektiven.

sonnige Grüße aus dem Pott
Christian


----------



## Foppa (13. April 2010)

Hallo!

Auch ich hab seit der "Spea Mirage P64" so einige Grafikkarten verbaut und würde mir durchaus zutrauen einen Test zu schreiben. Mich persönlich interessieren Benchmarks inzwischen nur noch grundsätzlich. Was die technischen Daten angeht würde ich deshalb auf die Herstellerseite, was die Leistung angeht auf bereits in der Fachpresse veröffentlichte Artikel verweisen.

Dass die Leistung einerseits sehr gut, die Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärke und die Stromaufnahme andererseits sehr hoch sind ist ja bereits allgemein bekannt. Mein Lesertest hingegen würde ein weitgehend subjektiver Erfahrungsbericht, der sich mit interessanten Detailfragen beschäftigt.

Ich würde der Frage nachgehen in wie weit es Sinn macht die GTX 470 in einem schallgedämmten Gehäuse zu betreiben. Auch würde ich mich in meinem Lesertest damit beschäftigen ob und welche Probleme beim Parallelbetrieb von Monitor und Fernsehgerät auftreten. In dem Zusammenhang würde ich auch auf die Problematik der Audioübertragung via HDMI eingehen.

Die Gainward GTX 470 müsste sich dem Vergleich mit einer ihrer Vorgängerkarten, der Gainward GTX 260 stellen. An Hand der Leistung in den Spielen "Dawn of War II" und "HAWX" würde ich versuchen nachzuweisen dass die Gainward GTX 470 auch für DirectX 10 Spiele ein sinnvolles Upgrade darstellt. Mit einem Vergleich der Grafikqualität in "Aliens vs. Predator" könnte ich darüber berichten wie groß der Sprung bei den visuellen Effekten tatsächlich ist, wenn anstelle von DirectX 10 nun DirectX 11 Hardware verwendet wird.

Der Rechner in dem die Grafikkarte getestet würde wäre ein sehr modernes Mittelklasse System mit Intel Core i5 750 Prozessor und 4 GB DDR3 RAM. Das Betriebssystem wäre dabei Windows 7 in der 64- Bit Variante.

In einigen Nebensätzen würde ich kurz darüber informieren welche Eingabegeräte ich verwende um meine Vorgabe, nämlich aus einem Desktop PC mit Hilfe der Gainward GTX 470 eine "(Direct) XBOX 1080" zu machen, umsetze. Für viele Leser wäre es interessant zu erfahren, wie man mit relativ wenig Aufwand auch PC Spiele hochauflösend von der Couch aus auf einem großen Fernsehgerät genießen kann.

Ich würd mich natürlich sehr freuen wenn ich einen Test schreiben dürfte, und bin mir sicher mein Artikel würde aus der großen Masse der Testberichte herausstechen weil er Fragen klären würde, über die so manch ein Käufer der Karte vielleicht nach dem Kauf stolpert.


----------



## Endboss (13. April 2010)

Melde mich als Tester an und erfülle die Teilnahmebedingungen!
Habe genug erfahrungen im Overclock und Bildbearbeitung!

mein altes System war:
Intel E6850
ASUS Striker Extreme 
2 ASUS 8800gt im Sli

das hatte ich schon bis zu den Grenzen übertaktete!

mein jetztiges System hat genug Power um die GTX 470
richtig zu übertakten ohne das ich sie ausbremse.
Eine von meine alten 8800gt werde ich nach ausführlichen Benchmarks
als Physik einsetzen um nochmals alles zu Benchen !
ich bin 31 Jahre alt und habe 11 Jahre Hardware erfahrung.
meine E-mail: Endboss_79@Web.de

mein jetztiges System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße Endboss


----------



## Lower (13. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Jury,

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein:  das bin ich!


- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen:

Ich werde einen Lesertest schreiben der objektiv sein soll!


- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen:
Grafikkartenoverclocking ist eines meiner Spezialgebiete neben Ramoverclocking. Zudem habe ich einn Overclockingtutorial geschrieben (HowTo: Radeon HD5870 Overclocking)

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Kann man in meinen 3 Tagebüchern sehen 

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
Als Kamera steht mir extra für den Test eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera zur Verfügung, falls normale DigiCam Fotos reichen kann ich damit auch dienen.

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
Werde ich auf keinen Fall machen!

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
Ich bin ein sehr zuverlässiger Mensch, wird bei mir nicht länger als ein Wochenende dauern.


Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Bewerbung:

Ich bin schon seit etwas längerer Zeit hier im PCGH-E Forum und habe schon etliche Threads im Overclocking und Casemoddingbereich. Meine Tagebücher sind mittlerweile weitesgehend berühmt und zählen schon mehr als 30000 Hits.

Warum ich?
Ich bin ein sehr zuverlässiger Mensch und mache gerne Turtorials oder Reviews. Außerdem habe ich eine sehr ansprechende Schreibe, die zudem für alle verständlich ist. Ich bin in der Lage gute Fotos zu schießen und das Testprodukt optisch gut in Szene zu setzen. Weiters habe ich gute Fertigkeiten in Photoshop, die es mir ermöglichen die Bilder noch besser präsentieren zu können. Außerdem stehen mir 2 HD5870 für einen umfangreichen Crossfire / Single Betrieb Vergleich zur Verfügung. Ich werde zudem alle Spiele, die PCGH auch testet ebenfalls testen. Hierfür werde ich die von PCGH verwendeten Stellen in den Spielen verwenden.

Ein Schwerpunkt wäre zudem die Supersonic SLED Demo, wo ich den Thread mit vielen Screenshots versorgen werde. Natürlich werden auch verschiedene Qualitätsstufen mit Vergleichsscreenshots dabei sein.

In dem Review würde vor allem die Leistung der GTX470 in verschiedenen Benchmarks mit Overclocking eine Rolle spielen. Zudem der Lieferumfang und andere wichtige Faktoren wie das OC Potenzial usw.

Weiters würde ich einen Test mit Alternativkühler abliefern. Dafür würde ich den Scythe und Prolimatech Luftkühler sowie Wasserkühlung verwenden. Eine Wasserkühlung steht mir selbstverständlich auch zur Verfügung. Weiters verfüge ich über High-End S1156 System. Die Vergleichswerte der Temperaturen sowie OC-Temperaturen würde ich wie bei PCGH in grafisch ansprechenden Tabellen veröffentlichen. Hier liste ich noch mein System auf:

Intel Core i7 860 @ 4.7GHz @ Wakü (maximaler Benchmarkwert!)
Asus Maximus III Formula (max. BCLK 242)
4GB Corsair Dominator GT @ 2200MHz 7-9-7-23 (max Wert - Link)
2x HD5870 (für optionales Crossfire, in meinem PC verwende ich nur eine Karte)
Corsair HX620W sowie Corsair HX850W
Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB
Windows XP/Vista/Seven 32 oder 64Bit, alles Verfügbar!

lg euer Lower


----------



## vitka93 (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGHX Redaktion,

Würde mich hiermit gerne als Tester bewerben.
Habe 3 Jahre erfahrung mit Hard und Software. Dies währe mein erster Test , aber mit etwas muss man ja anfangen. Sowohl im Übertackten als auch im Untertackten habe ich erfahrungen , habe zum vergleich die ältere Geforce GTX generation (GTX 260, 260², 285 ) und natürlch weitere potente Hardware :

Core i7 920@ 4,21 GHz 
6Gb adata Ram 1600er
Evga X58 3x Sli Mobo
750 Straider Silverstone Netzteil 
CM Cosmos S gehäuse 

Es währe mir eine Ehre am Test teilnehmen zu dürfen 

MFG
Viktor Kage


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. April 2010)

Hallo

herzlich gerne bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der GTX 470 von Gainward.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein:

Nun seit mehr als 2 Jahren bin ich im her im Forum aktiv. Habe sehr vielen Usern bei Hard-/Softwareproblemen geholfen, hab schon fürs Folding@Home Team gefaltet und meinen größten Beitrag leiste ich im HWBot Team.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben:

Mein Test der GTX 470 würde sehr groß ausfallen. Zum Vergleich kann ich 9800 GTX+ (bis Tri-Sli) bzw. eine GTX 260 nehmen. Ich kann alle Auflösungen bis 1920x1200 benchen. Als Untersatz für die Gainward GTX470 stehen einmal mein E8500(bis 4,5 Ghz) und ein I7 920(bis 3,8 Ghz) zur Verfügung, so kann ich die CPU-Limitierung testen. Für Benchprogramme kommen alle Benchmarks und mehrere Spiele in Frage. Auch würde ich die Leistung der GTX 470 in Folding@Home testen. Stromverbrauchsmessungen sind auch möglich. Im ganzen würde es einen schönen Test geben.

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen:

Grafikkarten übertakten ist meine Leidenschaft.  Meine Tests würden vom Referenzkühler bis zu extrmer Luftkühlung mit 2 Ultra Kaze 3000 Lüfter reichen. Ein Alternativkühler Auch eine Extremkühlung mit Trockeneis würde ich machen um die Grenzen der Grafikkarte zu erreichen. Auch Spannungsveränderungen nach oben und unten werden getestet um das ganze Potenzial des G100 Chips zu zeigen.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben:

Derzeitig besuche ich die 9. Klasse eines Gymnasiums. Somit stellt das kein Problem dar.

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen:

Eine vor kurzem gekaufte Canon Digitalkamera würde sehr schöne Bilder der Grafikkarte machen. Bildbearbeitung usw. sind kein Probem.

Mit Freunden will ich den Lesertest der GTX 470 übernehmen. Auch nach dem Test unterstützt diese Karte das Forum in Folding@Home und HWBot.

mit freundlichen Grüßen Eiswolf93


----------



## QZA (13. April 2010)

Hey liebes PCGH-Hardware-Team

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich auf einen Lesertest der GeForce GTX 470.

Weshalb ich die Karte gerne testen würde?:
-Um einen Vergleich mit der "alten" Generation (GTX 285) und der neuen Generation (GTX 470) zu machen 
-Weil ich ich großes Intresse daran habe mal einen Lesertest aufzubauen und zu Veröffendlichen, da ich auf diesem Gebiet keinerlei Erfahrung habe und andererseits auch mein können bzw. Erfahrung im Bereich OC unter Beweiß stellen möchte
-Desweiteren würde ich gerne auch sehen wie ausgereift die neue Generation ist von Nvidia ist und sich unter DX11 schlägt.
-Auch Intressiert mich die Hitzeentwicklung der Grafikkarte unter Last und unter anderem die wirkliche Lautstärke der Grafikkarte

Deshalb bin ich geeignet:
-Ich beherrsche neben den der Chatsprache auch noch Super die Deutsche Sprache um etwas gut zu Formulieren usw,
-Kamera habe ich zu Verfügung um gute Bilder zu machen 
-Sehr inspiriert diesen Lesertest zu machen 
-Benchmaterial habe ich auch zur Verfügung (Vantage, einige Spiele etc.)

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch gute Argumente geben.


Gruß
QZA


----------



## icykante (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich bewerbe mich um den Lesertest (GTX470). Ich habe meine EVGA SSC GTX285 abgegeben um wieder eine EVGA SSC GTX470 oder GTX480 zu holen.

Mein kleines System mit dem Lian Li V351 ist eine Herausforderung für den  kleinen "Thermo" Nvidia Grafikkarte. Ich habe extra für die meine CPU den Corsair H50 gekauft.

Spiele:
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Counter Strike Source 
Bad Battlefield Company 2
etc...

Benchmark Tools:
3D Vanatge
Sandra
etc...

Mein System:

*Intel Core i7 920
Corsair H50
Asus Ramapge Gene II S.1366
A-DATA 6GB RAM
X-Fi Titanium
Western Digital VelociRaptor WD1500HLFS
SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-Size Headset
Cube Lian Li V351
Corsair HX 520W ATX 2.2*

Ich besitze auch eine Kamera 

Gruss
Icykante


----------



## ile (13. April 2010)

Jo, die Aktion find ich mal richtig genial. Ich würde auch gerne eine GTX470 testen und würde folgendes damit anstellen:

- Übertakten
- evtl. einen anderen Kühler montieren, wenn dies erlaubt ist (wenn möglich den Prolimatech MK-13  )
- die Lüftersteuerung optimieren
- Benchmarks durchführen (+ Vergleich: Vor bzw. nach der Übertaktung)


Ich bin qualifiziert, weil...

... ich eine 8 MP-Kamera besitze
... gerne über Hardware berichte
... ich ein absoluter Hardware-Freak bin
... ich eine gute Schreibe habe
... Erfahrungen mit Übertaktung etc. habe

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir eine 470er zum Testen veräußert.


----------



## Naumo (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester. Erfahrung im Oc und mit Grafikkarten (vor allem nVidia) habe und kann auch sachgemäß einen Test verfassen, da ich in der Uni immer wieder mal so etwas ähnliches ausführlich dokumentieren muss. Die GTX470 wird gegen meine GTX285 antreten müssen, um somit Pros und Kontras der neuen Fermi-Architektur preiszugeben. Die sonstige Hardware (siehe Sig) müsste denk ich doch ausreichend sein (vor allem das NT ^^).
Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen diesen Test machen zu dürfen.

Grüsse


----------



## DUNnet (13. April 2010)

Hallölle PCGH,

eine super Idee einen Lesertest zu machen bei dem ich auch mal mein Glück versuche:


*Bisher...*
war meine Grafikkartenerfahrung sehr auf AMD/ATi Seite ausgelegt:

9800Pro, X850, X1950, HD4870, HD5770 und einigen mobilen Chips aber auch ein paar Mal gespickt mit der Grünen Fraktion: Eine 5800, 8800 und der mobilen, 2 oder 3 fach umgelabelten 8400 (aka GT135).

Wie man sieht war nVidia eher in der Minderheit und die letzten 2 Generationen fehlten vollkommen. Deshalb wäre es jetzt eine super Gelegenheit das aufzuholen mit Support von euch, denn eine GTX470 kann ich mir grad nicht leisten 


*Was ich testen würde?*
Da ich einen FullHD Monitor habe würde mich natürlich die Performance und das Balancing bei hoher Auflösung im direkten Vergleich zur ATi Serie interessieren.
Ein weiterer Punkt wäre dabei noch die Bildqualität beim Downscaling bzw. Antialiasing der neuen GeForce Karten 

Ansonsten: Klar würde ich alle neuen Funktionen gern mal antesten wollen - aber das ist ja klar 


*Warum ich ein potentiell Geeigneter wäre?*
Ich habe schon mal einen Leserartikel bei ComputerBase (Ich hoffe "Mitbewerber" von euch darf ich erwähnen ) geschrieben welcher in der Community super ankam und auch auf der Startseite veröffentlicht wurde - allerdings handelte das Thema über die *VelociRaptor*.

Ich setze mich auch mit dem Overclocken für die Performancesteigerung auseinander, wobei ich ehrlich sage interessiert mich das etwas weniger als das Untertakten.
Da mein Rechner meist im 2D schlummert will ich ihn leise und kühl - mit Undervolting und Taktabsenkung kommt man dem super entgegen. Für mich viel interessanter Strom zu sparen und trotzdem genügend Leistung zu haben.

Bei meinem Strompreis von 21,4Cent/kWh ist das ein wichtiges Argument 

Mein System kann man der Signatur entnehmen.
So dann, ich hoffe mal in die engere Wahl zu kommen und freu mich schon auf nächsten Dienstag!


Gruß
DUNnet

Ps.: Meine neue Kamera (Canon PowerShot G11) bräuchte sowieso eine Einweihe, würde sich sicher gut machen 

Spielesammlung, es würden mindestens 6 Spiele getestet werden:
*DirectX 11*
Battlefield Bad Company 2 | Frostbite Engine
DIRT 2
Metro 2033

*DirectX 10*
Assassins Creed (DX10.1 wenn gewünscht) | Scimitar Engine
Company of Heroes | Essence Engine
Crysis | Cry Engine 2
Crysis Warhead | Cry Engine 2
Bioshock | Unreal Engine 3
Bioshock 2 | Unreal Engine 3
Mirrors Edge | Unreal Engine 3
Fallout 3 sowie Erweiterungspacks | Gamebryo Engine
Far Cry 2 | Dunia Engine
Red Faction: Guerrilla | GeoMod Engine 2
Resident Evil 5 | Framework MT Engine
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. | X-Ray Engine
Shaun White Snowboarding | Scimitar Engine
H.A.W.X. | Cry Engine

*DirectX 9*
Assassins Creed 2 | Anvil Engine
CoD: Modern Warfare | Id Tech 3 Engine
CoD: World at War | Id Tech 3 Engine
CoD: Modern Warfare 2 | Id Tech 3 Engine
Demigod | Moho Engine
Saboteur | Odin Engine
FEAR | Havok 2 Engine
FEAR 2 | Havok 2 Engine
GRID | Ego Engine die ich wegen Raytracing liebe 
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising | Ego Engine
Armed Assault 2 | Real- Virtuality-Engine Engine
alle Source Mods (Half Life 2; Day of Defeat Source; Counter Strike Source; Team Fortress 2; Portal; Left 4 Dead; Left 4 Dead 2; Hidden Source


----------



## modnoob (13. April 2010)

*Bewerbung*

Hallo PC Games Hardware,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test der GTX 470.
Erfahrung mit Testberichten hab ich in Form eines Lesertests gemacht:Lesertests: Battlefield: Bad Company 2 | Wenns funktoniert ein grosser Spass. - PC | Action | GameStar.de.
Erfahrungen beim Übertakten habe ich mit meiner 4870X2 gemacht. Habe einen neuen Kühler aufgebaut und daraufhin übertaktet. Fotos kann ich mit meiner Canon 10 Megapixel Kamera machen. Ich würde auch ein Kurzes Video mit einem Benchmark machen (Wahrscheinlich Crysis und Bad Company 2).

Hier noch mein PC:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 @3,4 GHZ
RAM: 4GB DDR 1333 MHZ G.Skill
Mainboard: Asrock M3A790GXH/128M
Grafikarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 4870X2 Mit Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 4870X2 Kühler
Festplatte: Samsung 500GB 7200 U/Min
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite

und die Programme und Spiele die ich für Benchmarks verwenden werde:
Crysis
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Counter Strike: Source
Venetica
Assassins creed 
Just Cause
Mass Effect
3dmark vantage
3dmark 06
Heaven Benchmark
Colin McRae: Dirt 2-Demo


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

modnoob


----------



## matgeh (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH Reaktion,
hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls als Lesertester für die Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben.

Wie viele hier, bin ich ebenfalls früh mit dem PC in Kontakt gekommen. Der Erste war der 286er meines Vaters. Zur Konfirmation kam dann der erste Eigene (Pentium 166 MMX). Während meiner Studienzeit konnte ich mich finanziell über Wasser halten, indem ich als Admin in den Computerräumen meines Fachbereichs gearbeitet habe. Dort war ich neben der Betreuung von Studenten eigentlich für alles was Hard- und Software angeht zuständig. Erfahrung mit der Materie sollte bei mir entsprechend vorhanden sein.

Die GTX 470 mal ausgiebig zu Testen wäre super. Ich bin eigentlich jemand der sehr viel Wert auf maximale Details in Spielen legt. Hier bin ich insbesondere auf die DirectX 11 Vorteile sehr gespannt.

Zu den mit dem Lesertest verbundenen Bedingungen:
Mein derzeit beruflicher Schwerpunkt ist die Anfertigung von Umweltgutachten für bauliche Vorhaben, die in irgendeiner Weise Eingriffe in die Natur und Landschaft darstellen (Beschreibungen der Schutzgüter Natur, darstellen möglicher Beeinträchtigungen durch das Vorhaben, Planung von Maßnahmen, etc.). Ich habe also, was das Schreiben von Berichten und Texten angeht, etwas Erfahrung (Auch wenn diese Art des Schreibens doch ab und zu etwas langweilig ist, daher wäre dies mal ne willkommene Abwechselung  )

Erfahrungen mit dem Übertakten von Komponenten sind mehr als genügend vorhanden. Meine vorhergehende GF 8800gtx musste über 3 Jahre ganz schön was aushalten. Hier wäre ich sehr gespannt, wie sich die GTX 470 schlägt (Übertaktungs- und Benchmarkergebnisse).

Eine gute digitale Camera (Canon IXUS) ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Ordentlichen Fotos sollte nichts im Weg stehen.

Mein derzeitiges System:

Intel Q9550 mit E0 Stepping @ 3,4 Ghz
Asus Commando
4GB DDR2 XMS2 von Corsair
ASUS 275GTX
2x250 GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 (Raid 0)
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro
Windows 7 x64

Momentane vorhandene und relevante Software:

3D Mark 06 und Vantage
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Metro 2033
Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2
Race Driver Grid
Need for Speed : Shift

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich als Tester auswählt.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (13. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Seit Jahren ein Fan der PCGH-Print und als ein    begeisterter Leser der Online-News ist es mir natürlich nicht entgangen, dass ihr wieder einen großartigen Leser-Test veranstaltet!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich, um die Gainward GTX470 auf Herz und Nieren zu testen! 

Warum sollte gerade ich die Ehre haben dürfen, so ein wunderbares Stück Technik zu testen? PC-Hardware und deren    Übertaktung ist für mich gleichermaßen Hobby und Leidenschaft! Im Laufe der letzten Jahre sammelte ich deshalb viel Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten aus dem "roten" und dem "grünen" Lager (_ATI X800GT_, _ATI X1950GT_, _GeForce 8800GTS 320_, _GeForce 8800GTS 512_, _ATI HD4850_ und meine aktuelle _HD5850_).

Wenn ihr Euch schnell ein Bild über meine bisherigen Erfahrungen bezüglich User-Tests und Digicam-Bilder machen wollt, schaut doch mal *hier*, *hier* und vor allem* hier* rein 

Da ich über eine aktuelle Grafikkarte verfüge (HD5850), sieht  mein  Plan bezüglich der Benchmarks wie folgt aus:
 Gespielt werden natürlich DX11-Titel, da sich gerade hier die Stärken der GTX470 offenbaren können: _STALKER Call of Prypjat_, _METRO2033_. Außerdem dürfen natürlich auch fordernde DX10-Titel nicht fehlen: _Far Cry 2_, _Bioshock_, _World in Conflict_ und _STALKER Clear Sky_. Die oben genannten Spiele werden selbstverständlich auch in DX9 gebencht...

Ein auf _3.4 GHz_ übertakteter _Q9550 E0_ und _4 GB DDR2_ werden die Gainward GTX470 mit Daten füttern, welche diese wiederum an ein[FONT=&quot] 1680x1050 Pixel großes TFT-Display weitergibt! [/FONT]Als Referenz-Karte kommt natürlich meine _MSI 5850 OC_ zum Einsatz -  diese hat in den besagten Spielen bereits mächtig vorgelegt! Die GTX470  muss sich also anstrengen, um wirklich als besseres Gesamt-Paket am Ende  dazustehen! [FONT=&quot]Denn nicht nur ein langer fps-Balken wird ausreichen, um mich als kritischen Hardware-Tester zu überzeugen. Die Leistungsaufnahme des PC's werde ich ebenfalls messen und wird ein sehr wichtiges Testkriterium darstellen.

In was für einen Rechner wird die GTX470 (vielleicht) ein neues Zuhause finden? Sysprofile!

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch überzeugen - und wenn nicht, dann vielleicht das: 

Nein, Scherz! Ich würde mich freuen, Euch einen schönen Leser-Test abzuliefern und würde auch weiterhin die PCGH-Print lesen, falls ich nicht ausgewählt werden sollte  






[/FONT]


----------



## b14ckj4ck (13. April 2010)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Gainward Geforce GTX470.

Ich bin hardwaretechnisch interessiert und wollte schon länger mal Tester einer Grafikkarte sein.
Da, ich noch Schüler bin, verfüge ich auch über eine gute "schreibe".
Erfahrung durch Übertaktung habe ich auch bereits durch meine HD4890.
Auch gute Bilder zu machen, sollten kein Problem für mich darstellen.

Ich wäre sehr efreut, wenn ich wirklich diesen Test durchführen dürfte.
mfg b14ckj4ck

*System*
AMD Phenom II x4 955BE
GIGABYTE MA790XTA-UD4
4GB DDR3-1333
BeQuiet NT


----------



## Mumpitz (13. April 2010)

Ich würde mich hiermit gern als Tester der GTX 470 bewerben. Ich benutze schon seit einigen Jahren Nvidia Karten und bin sehr interessiert an dem was die Fermi-Reihe zu leisten im Stande ist.
Da ich auch oft für andere Personen PC-Systeme, insbesondere Gaming-PCs zusammenbaue hab ich im Bereich Hardware und Übertakten zwecks Bios oder eben Tools gute Erfahrung. 
Desweiteren besitze ich zwei Lestungfähige PCs, die mit einer GTX 470 den meisten Spielen gewachsen sein dürfte. 
Und um die Grafikkarte zu testen habe ich eine große Auswahl an neuen und alten Spielen, wie z.B. die gesamte Battlefield Reihe, einige Source-Engine basierte Games usw. Darüber hinaus besitze ich Benchmark-Programme wie 3DMark Vantage.
Habe auch schon einige Reviews verfasst, da ich viel mit Lan-Partys zu tun habe und wir als Verein selber solche veranstalten.

System 1:
Asus Rampage Formula (bearbeitet für CPU Kühler)
Intel Core2Quad Q9550 (E0) @ 3,6GHz mit Thermalright IFX-14
8GB Corsair Dominator DDR2 TWIN2X @ 1066MHz (5-5-5-15)
ZOTAC GeForce GTX260 AMP²! Edition 
LG L227WT (22'' TFT 16:10) | LG W2452TX (Full HD 24'' TFT 16:10)
Samsung HD103UJ (HDD)
be quiet Dark Power PRO 650W


System 2:
Asus P5Q Pro
Intel Core2Duo E8400 (E0)
4GB Corsair XMS2 @1066MHz (5-5-5-15)
ZOTAC GTS250 1024MB
Phillips 19'' 4:3
Samsung HD103SJ
be quiet Dark Power PRO 550W

Eine HD5870 Eyefinity 6 stünde für einen Vergleich auch zur Verfügung.

Durch diese 2 Systeme sind auch Vergleichstests mit und ohne Übertaktung möglich.
Achso mehrere Digicams sind auch vorhanden.


----------



## Blackmac93 (13. April 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion, 

mit diesem Beitrag würde ich mich gerne als Tester für die Gainward  Geforce GTX 470 bewerben.

Ich forsche, seitdem die Fermi-Reihe angekündigt wurde, jeden Tag das  World Wide Web ab, um neue Informationen über die GTX 4XX zu erhalten. Zudem  halte ich mich auch auf dem neusten Stand der gesamten Computer-Hardware, um auch  immer über alles informiert zu  sein.                                                                         (Bin, seitdem ich ein Kleinkind war, von Computern begeistert.)

Übertakten ist auch kein Problem für mich, da ich schon damals (zusammen  mit meinem Dad) meinen ersten PC übertaktet habe und seitdem jeden weiteren PC von  mir oder meiner Freunde. 

Da ich durch meinen Ausbildungsberuf meine Arbeitsschritte in einem ausführlichen Bericht verfassen muss, bin ich auch im Schreiben von  grammatikalisch korrekten und Rechtschreibefehler freien Berichten auf Deutsch geübt.

Da mein Vater Hobbyfotograf ist, besteht für mich auch kein Problem,  gute digitale Fotos zu schießen.

Mein System:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,8 GHz
Speicher: 2 x 2GB GSkill Ripjaws Serie 1333 MHz @ 1600 MHz DDR3
Netzteil: Cooler Master Real Power M620
Mainboard: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO 
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit 

Grafikkarten zum Vergleich kann ich mir von meinen Freunden leihen, da  ich selber momentan keine Grafikkarte mehr besitze. (Der neue PC war einfach  zu teuer.)

Ich besitze alle gängigen Benchmarks und eine große Reihe von  Spielen mit denen ich zusätzliche Benchmarks durchführen würde.

Wenn euch meine Bewerbung überzeugt haben sollte, würde ich  mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Blackmac

PS: Wenn ich nicht gewählt werden  sollte, wünsche ich dem gewähltem Tester viel Erfolg und hoffe mich auf  einen ausfühlichen Test freuen zu können.


----------



## kbyte (13. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls um den Lesertest der Gainward Geforce GTX 470, da ich die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle, erfüllen kann bzw. erfüllen werde.


----------



## TheKampfkugel (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester. Ich bastele sehr gerne mit Hardware und habe über ein halbes Jahr auf Fermi gewartet mitverfolgt und fande eueren Test um 00:01 am 27. März wirklich interessant. Ich übertakte gerne und fande die 470 Gtx sowie als beste Grafikkarte der Fermis, da sie  zwar einen hohen TDP aufweist dies aber im Vergleich zur 480GTX wirklich noch moderat ist. Ich persönlich habe mich ausgibig mit der Fermi Architektur beschäftigt und wäre außerdem in der Lage die Grafikkarte an Pc System mit Windows Vista, Xp und Windows 7 zu testen. Dazu könnte ich diese Tests auch mit Pc Systemen verschiedener Klassen( Extrem High-End, High-End und Mainstream) durchführen. Ich wäre berreit mein Windows neu aufzulegen um ein völlig reines Betriebssystem zu haben um die Tests durch zuführen. Desweitern verfüge ich bis auf Windows Xp bei allen der genannten Betriebssystem über eine 32- und 64-Bit Version die ich jeweils einzel benchmarken würde. Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit die Tests mit den Sockel 775 Quads und Dual Cores durchzuführen, sowie 1366 Core i7 920 und Am3 Phenom 955. Ich besitze viele neue Spiele mit denen ich gerne Benchmarks durchführen würde, aber auch Benchmarks wie 3D Mark Vantage und 3D Mark 06 sowie den aktuellen Furmark. Ich könnte auch Videos über die Karte machen wie ich auch schon in Youtube eine Hardware Videos gemacht habe die fast alle im Bereich von 5000- 15000 Klicks liegen. Ich weis es geht mehr aber ich finde das ich ganz ok. Die angesprochenen Benchmarks könnte ich auf unterschiedlichsten Bildschrimauflösungen durchführen bis Full HD Auflösung.

(Die genannte Testsystem gerhörn nicht alle mir, da ich diese Tests mit hilfe von Freunden machen werden, diese Notiz habe ich gemacht falls sich die Frage aufwirft was für ein Pc in meinen Profil steht)


- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein

Sieht man ja sonst könnte ich nicht posten.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.

Ich hänge mit Herz und Seele an Hardware und PCs, also da wird nichts Lieblos ausfallen.

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen

Ich liebe das Übertakten um noch den letzen Funken aus dem Pc zuholen.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

Ich weis das ich in diese Bereich nicht der Beste bin, habe aber einen Vater der Haupberuflich Korrektor ist der meinen Test sehr gut durchlesen und korrigiern kann.

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen

10 Mp Cam zwar keine Spiegelreflex aber damit kann man gute und hochauflösende Bilder machen.

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen

In dieser Hinsicht Vertraue ich auch voll und ganz auf die Redaktion, wer soviele gute Artikel schreibt wird auch gut auswählen können .

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen

Würde ich sowieso nicht machen, da ich diese Karte, als Schüler wo man sich nicht viel leisten kann, lieber nach dem Test behalten würde und gegen meine jetzige 4870 512mb tauschen würde.

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.

Ich bin noch Schüler es daher auch gewohnt pünktlich und ordentlich zu arbeiten.

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

Das werde ich wohl auch in Anspruch nehmen, da ich finde andere Leute auch über solche Tests erfahren sollen obwohl es natürlich besser wäre wenn sie diese Tests hier lesen würden.

Mfg TheKampfkugel


----------



## MaxMax (13. April 2010)

Aloha, möchte mich auch als Lesertester versuchen:

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen

Ich hab den 2. Platz beim diesjährigen overclockers.at Contest gewonnen: Overclocking Contest: Zotac GeForce G210 - Highscoreliste - Forums - o.v.e.r.clockers.at

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen

Hier machte ich damals Fotos von meinem Aufbau/Grafikkartenmodifikationen [Zu Ende] Overclocking Contest: Zotac GeForce G210 - Forums - Page 17 - o.v.e.r.clockers.at

Ich könnte mir für den Bericht unter anderem folgende Szenarien vorstellen:
Einerseits würde ich meine HD5870 (schafft 1100 coretakt und 1425 Ramtakt, eine der besten Karten die ich hatte!)gegen die GTX 470 antreten lassen, dabei würde ich verschiedene Taktraten (underclocked/default/overclocked) ausprobieren und eventuelle Architekturunterschiede (Speicheranbindung, AF, AA) herausarbeiten wollen.

Mit meiner Nvidia GTS 250 als Physx-Karte würde ich als weiteren Test beide Karten in GPU-beschleunigten Physx-Spielen gegeneinander antreten lassen, dies würde meiner Meinung nach abseits der DirectX11-Fähigkeiten interessante Aspekte dartun.

Mein Hauptsystem ist ein wassergekühlter AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 Black Edition, der stabil auf 3.8 GHz auf einem MSI GD70 790FX chipsatz Mainboard läuft. Ich denke daher, dass ich ein interessanten Bericht abseits des Marktführers Intel für preisbewusste Bencher/Gamer und Overclocker abliefern könnte.

Hochachtungsvoll
Max


----------



## OpamitKruecke (13. April 2010)

So dann möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben 

Zur Zeit leiste ich meinen Zivildienst ab in einer Schwerstbehinderteneinrichtung und habe dank Schichtdienst doch einiges an Freizeit um einen ausführlichen Test zu verfassen.
Mit Computersystemen beschäftige ich mich seit 2002, mit OC und Modding seit 2006.
Nach dem Zivildienst werde ich bei Siemens ein Verbundstudium beginnen, bestehend aus dem Fachinformatiker (Systemintegration) und einem BWL-Studium
An Systemen zum Vergleich hätte ich folgende im Angebot:

Intel Q6600@2,4Ghz bzw. 3,0Ghz
GigaByte GA-EP31-DS3L
4GB DDR2-800 Corsair DHX
MSI 280 GTX
Corsair 600 Watt NT
Raidmax Smilodon

AMD Phenom X3 8450@2,1Ghz
Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe
6GB DDR2-1066 HyperX
XFX 9800 GTX+ u. PNY 9800 GTX+ im SLI Modus
Seasonic 600 Watt NT 
Thermaltake Soprano RS

AMD X2 6000+@3,1Ghz
MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum
4GB DDR2-1066 OCZ Reaper
MSI 8800 GTS 320 MB
500 Watt Tagan
Coolermaster 334

AMD Phenom II X4 955@3,8Ghz
GA-MA790XT-UD4P
4GB DDR3-1333 Corsair DHX
Gainward 285 GTX 2GB 
BeQuiet 650 Watt 
Cosmos S

Mit erscheinen der neuen AMD X6 kommt noch ein 1090T dazu, sowie ein entsprechendes Brett (Crosshair IV Formula o.ä.)

An Betriebssystem sind vorhanden:
Windows *XP* (Home + Professional) beide 32-Bit
Windows *Vista* Home Premium 64-Bit
Windows *7* 64-Bit Ultimate

Der Monitor ist ein* P2450H *von Samsung mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1920x1080 Pixeln sowie ein Samsung Samsung *UE40B6000* LCD-Fernseher

Als Kamera würde ich die *Nikon D40 *einsetzen

Aus meiner Spielesammlung würde ich folgende zum Benchen vorschlagen:

*DirectX 11:*

BF:BC 2
Metro 2033
*
DirectX 9/10:*

Mass Effect 1+2
Anno 1404 + Venedig
COD 4: Modern Warfare
COD 6: Modern Warfare 2
Microsoft Flight Simulator X + Acceleration Pack
Command and Conquer 3
Unreal Tournament 3
GTA 4
Torchlight
Half-Life 2
HawX

An Benchmarks sind vorhanden:

3DMark 06
3DMark Vantage
jeweils in der Advanced Version sowie die gängigen kostenlosen Benchmarks
(Aquamark 3 usw)

Zuerst möchte ich in dem Testbericht die Eckdaten der Grafikkarte beleuchten und danach die Leistungsaufnahme messen auf den verschiedenen Testsystemen und die Temperaturen in den versch. Gehäusen 
ermitteln (mit verschieden Lüfterkombinationen).
Danach möchte ich auf die subjektive Lautstärke eingehen und mit Hilfe von MSI Afterburner, Furmark und RivaTuner das Optimum aus der Grafikkarte rausholen.
Auch in Hinsicht Leistungsaufnahme und Hitzeentwicklung
Zum Benchen werde ich das Phenom II X4 955 System einsetzen mit allen Grafikkarten und dem übertakteten CPU sowie das Q6600-System.
Sollte das X6-System bis dahin aufschlagen wird natürlich damit auch gebencht bzw. nachgereicht.
hierbei interessiert mich vor allem die Auswirkung des Turbo-Core auf die Leistung der Grafikkarte in Spielen und eventuelle Leistungssteigerungen durch den neuen 890FX Chipsatz mit der SB850.
Die anderen System werde ich als vorher/nachher Vergleich benchen (mit alter Grafikkarte/neuer Grafikkarte)
Bei den Spielen werde ich, sofern vorhanden, PCGH.Savegames verwenden und sonst grafisch anspruchsvolle Szenen auswählen.
Danach werde ich die 470 GTX in eine WaKü (360er Revolution, Laing DDC Plus, HK 3.0) einbinden und erneut die Grenzen ausloten.
So sieht mein Fahrplan bisher aus, der natürlich nur eine grobe Übersicht darstellt.
Natürlich ausführlich dokumentiert durch Fotos.

Über eine Zusage würde ich mich freuen


----------



## <SgödelS> (13. April 2010)

*Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertest der GTX 470...*


Da ich die von euch gestellten Anforderungen erfülle und mir in den letzten Jahren einiges an Praxiswissen im bereich Hardware, Hardware-OC und natürlich im "Benchen" angeeignet habe, bin ich voll davon überzeugt der absolut richtige für den "Job" zu sein    



*Mein System :*

GIGABYTE GA-P55M-UD2 
INTEL Core i5 750 @ 4.0 GHz (Corsair H50)
2x2GB DDR3-1333 (Samsung-kit CL9)
Geforce GTX 275 (Point of View)
Xigmatek Midgard

*Acer GD245HQ* 



Mfg

SgödelS


----------



## phoenix86 (13. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der Gainward Geforce GTX470 bewerben.
Mein Testfeld in dem die Grafikkarte getestet würde, sieht folgendermaßen  aus:

1. System

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @4,05GHz
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4
2GB MSC Cellshock DDR2-667 @900MHz
Gainward Bliss 8800GT (G92) @8800GTS @Zalman VF1000 LED
Tagan TG400-U33II SuperRock (400W)
Chieftec CH-01-SL-SL-B

2. System 
AMD Athlon X2 4850e
Foxconn A7DA-S
4GB G-Skill DDR2-1000
Sapphire HD3870
BeQuiet StraightPower (E6) 400W
Chieftec LCX-01-SL-SL-B


Zu meinen Testbedingungen zählen: 

- Lagergeräusche und generelle Geräusche des Lüfters, außer der 
  Luftgeräusche natürlich. 

- Die Geräuschentwicklung im Vergleich mit den beiden anderen Grafikkarten. 

- Leistungsvergleich in Punkto Benchmarking und Leistungsaufnahme

- Die Verarbeitung der Grafikkarten im Vergleich


Der deutschen Sprache bin ich, wie zu lesen ist, sehr wohl mächtig.
Die Fotos des Testkandidaten würden mit einer EOS 400D gemacht und 
nachträglich, wenns mit dem Bild nicht so ganz passt, gehe ich nochmals  mit
Photoshop CS3 drüber 

Hoffe ich konnte mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen. 

mfg phoenix


----------



## Rudolfo029 (13. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte mich als Tester für die Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben.
Habe einen 775 Sockel mit einen core Quad 6600, 4 GB Ram. Als Grafkkarte habe ich einen Gainward Geforce GT 240. Festplatte 1,5 TB Western-Digital.


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich für denn Lesertest von einer der GTX 470 bewerben, ich habe so was noch nicht wirklich gemacht, aber habe schon viel gelesen und weiß wie man so einen schreibt. Beim Übertakten habe ich kaum Probleme, bekomme meine derzeite Karte gut übertaktet.

Als Hardware steht mein System zu Verfügung.
Grafikkarte: Intel i7 920 bis 4,2 GHz (Zum gucken ob was ausbremst)
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX260, 7950 GT, 8600 GT (könnte ich als PhysX Karte einbauen)
Ram: OCZ-DDR3 1600 MHz 6 GB
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64 Bit
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC60-Plus II (vielleicht auch ein neues, aber eher nicht)
Netzteil: Cooltek 500 Watt

Benchmark: 3D Mark 2001 bis Vantage
Spiele: Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Far Cry 2, GTA 4, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Mirrors Edge (PhysX), Dirt 2, Resident Evil 5, Grid, Bioshock 2

Kamera: Canon EOS 300D (Standard Objektiv) kann aber auch an eine EOS 1000D ran kommen mit anderen Objektiven.

Strommessgerät
Habe leider kein Geräuschmessgerät.

Ich würde mich sehr sehr freuen wenn ihr mich auswählt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Vincent


----------



## wildthings86 (13. April 2010)

Melde mich zum Test der GTX 470 an. Bin ein sehr belesene Hardware-und Software interessierter Mensch. Daher würde ich mich freuen und mit viel Vergnügend ein ausführlichen Test der GTX 470 durchführen(+Bilder). Es werden unteranderen Battlefield Bad Company 2, Call of duty Modern Warfare 2 und Anno1404 sowie auch andere Spiele mit der Grafikkarte getestet. Zum Schluß möchte ich ein Fazit gegenüber der HD4870 und der GTX 260 ziehen. Zum Testen stehen mir sowohl ein Dual-Core als auch ein Quad-Core Prozessor zur Vergügung.

Desweitern wird getestet
- 3DMark 06
- 3DMark Vantage
- Crysis Wahead B. Tool
- und weitere
*
Und 1 oder 2 Part kurze Anaysis per Video, mit gezeigten Spielen/Ergebnissen die, ihr auf ihrem Channel hochladen könnt.*


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Nachtrag: Leider hat sich die  HD4870  heute von mir verabschiedet. Frustiert!Dennoch würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich die Karte zum Testen bekommen würde, das wäre ein 6er im Lotto und ich werd euch nicht Enttäuschen. MFG


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2010)

Na hey, da bewerbe ich mich auch mal um die neuen Fermis mal durchzuchecken. 

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
Ich glaube das bin ich. 
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
Okay.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen
Ist auch vorhanden.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Ist bestimmt nicht die beste, aber annehmbar würde ich sagen. 
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
Meine Cam ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber mit Photoshop werde ich da wohl noch was raus kitzeln können.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
Okay.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren 
auf diesem Wege weitere Details
Okay.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
Ist klar.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
Das wird sich ausgehen.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
Yeah!
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Okay.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 
Natürlich. 

*Mein System:*

Intel Core i7 860 @ 3,5 GHz (wird dann beim Test auch mit Standardsettings laufen)
ASUS P7P55D Pro
4 GB DDR3 RAM von G.Skill. Die da um genau zu sein G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ne HD4850
Enermax Modu82+ 625
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit (Wird im Falle eines Tests natürlich frisch aufgesetzt.)
Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB

Ich denke das ist alles wichtige zum System selbst.

An Standard Benchmarks kann ich 3D Mark 06 sowie Vantage in der Pro Version bieten. PC Mark Vantage könnte ich auch laufen lassen.
An Games könnte ich so:
Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed 2
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Call of Duty 4 bis 6 
Mass Effect 2
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
GTA IV
Fear 2
Far Cry 2
Burnout Paradise

anbieten, zumindest fallen mir jetzt gerade nicht mehr ein.

Joa, dass wärs dann mal, würde mich freuen wenns klappen würde.


----------



## Acceleracer (13. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Redaktion, 

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich zum Lesertest der neuen Nvidia GeForce GTX 470. Mein Interesse für Technik war schon immer riesig und besonders mit PCs befasse ich mich eigentlich schon mein ganzes Leben. Mit noch nicht mal zehn Lebensjahren habe ich bereits an PCs gebastelt, meinen ersten Computer habe ich natürlich auch selber zusammengebaut.
Jetzt bin ich 16 und befasse mich täglich mit Computern. Eigentlich bin ich ständig damit beschäftigt Freunden, Bekannten und Verwandten PCs zusammenzustellen und oft auch für den Zusammenbau dieser zuständig. Dabei habe ich schon von einfachen Office Rechnern bis zu Highend PCs so einiges empfohlen und zusammengebaut. Außerdem bin ich sehr aktiv in einigen Internetforen (Sysprofile-Forum, Cynamite-Forum und andere). Natürlich verfolge ich auch ständig die News hier auf PCGH 

Insgesamt würde ich mich schon als Fachmann im PC-Bereich bezeichnen, mit OC habe ich selbstverständlich auch genügend Erfahrungen. Leider lässt sich bei meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte damit nicht wirklich viel erreichen...

Nur wenn ich meine CPU übertakte merkt man in einigen Spielen einen Leistungszuwachs, z.B. GTA IV. Im 3DMark06 erreiche ich dadurch ebenfalls 1000 Punkte mehr. Bei Fragen bezüglich OC bin ich auch oft ein guter Ansprechpartner (kaum zu glauben, dass manche Leute nicht wissen, dass man bei AMD die CPUs, die als Black Edition verkauft werden, auch einfach per Multi ocen kann).

Für einen Testbericht der neuen Fermi-GPU ist das bestimmt eine gute Vorraussetzung, aber auch andere Faktoren machen mich meiner Meinung nach zum geeigneten Tester.

Ich kann besonders gut Texte verfassen. Einen gut lesbaren und sauber geschrieben Text zu schreiben, wie z.B. Inhaltsangaben, Briefe oder Zeitungsartikel, fiel mir noch nie schwer. Im Fach Deutsch hatte ich die letzten beiden Schuljahre ein "Sehr Gut" auf dem Zeugnis und in den Jahren davor habe ich nie eine Note schlechter als "Gut" zu Gesicht bekommen.

Da ich zur Zeit in der Unterstufe bin habe ich genügend Zeit um mich jeden Tag mit Tests der GTX 470 zu beschäftigen, auch Dauerbelastungstest über 5 oder 10 Stunden sind möglich. Da ich mit keinem Fach in der Schule Probleme habe, kann mir schlecht etwas dazwischen kommen und meine Woche ist stets mit reichlich Freizeit versehen.

Für eine Testumgebung stände mir folgende Hardware zur Verfügung:

AMD Phenom X3 8750 (OC 3x 2,6 GHz)
ASRock K10N78FullHD hSLI R3.0
4096 Mb DDRII-800 RAM von takeMS
Samsung HD200HJ (200GB S-ATA)
externe Seagate 2,5" HDD mit 500GB
Samsung DVD-Brenner
9600GT (wird dank der GTX 470 dann nicht benötigt)
Bequiet Netzteil mit 350 Watt (wird nächste Woche ersetzt)
Tronje T110 Gehäuse (wird nächste Woche ersetzt)

Zu dieser Hardware kommen nächste Woche noch ein neues Gehäuse (NZXT Lexa S), ein neues Netzteil (Bequiet 500W) und der Scythe Kaze Master für die Lüftersteuerung.


Nähere Informationen in meinem Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 87219 - Acceleracer

Für Benchmarks verfüge ich über zahlreiche Spiele, auch DX11, was man gut testen könnte.
Für Benchmarks würde ich folgende Software heranziehen:

-3DMark Vantage
-3DMark 06
-Unigine Heaven 2.0 (DX 11)
-Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (DX 11)
-Dirt 2 (DX 11)
-Metro2033 (DX 11)
-Crysis
-Crysis Warhead
-Grand Theft Auto IV
-Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
-Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
-Fallout 3 (inkl. Add-ons)
-Left4Dead 2
-evtl. auch ältere Benchmarks und Spiele

Als Betriebssystem dient hier Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit.
Des Weiteren würde ich Dual-Monitor Tests betreiben.

An Bildschirmen würden mir ein 19" TFT-Monitor von HP mit einer Auflösung von 1440x900, ein 22" TFT-Bildschirm mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 und ein 32"-Flachbildfernseher von Toshiba mit 1366x768 Bildpunkten zur Verfügung stehen. Den HDMI-Anschluss der GTX 470 würde ich mit Hilfe des Toshiba TVs ausprobieren und damit den Sound des integrierten Audiocontrollers testen.

Gute Fotos könnte ich ebenfalls anfertigen. Ich hab hier eine 10MP Digitalkamera, außerdem besitzt ein guter Freund meinerseits eine Spiegelreflexkamera von Sony, eine Sony Alpha 300 (er ist Profi im Fotografiebereich). 

Ich hoffe ich konnte damit die Redaktion überzeugen, auch wenn meine aktuelle CPU nicht gerade das aktuellste auf dem Markt ist, nur leider ist es mir aus finanziellen Gründen schwer möglich schnell neue Hardware zu erwerben (Sparen und arbeiten für einen Phenom II X4 ist zur Zeit angesagt, nebenbei muss ich auch noch irgendwie meinen Führerschein finanzieren...). Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass anderen Usern hier Privilegien vorbehalten bleiben, nur weil sie sich ständig neue Hardware leisten können.

Zuletzt grüße ich noch mal die PCGH-Redaktion und natürlich auch alle User des Forums, ich wünsche euch viel Glück!


----------



## maikee (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich.

Habe schon in einem anderen Forum meine Erfahrungen mit dem Zusammenbau meines Rechners niedergeschrieben (siehe Signatur FAQ). Für Bilder liegt eine Spiegelreflexkamera bereit. Erfahrungen mit der Übertaktung von Grafikkarten habe ich , da ich auch meine jetzige Hardware übertaktet habe. Da ich eine Wasserkühlung verbaut habe wäre es durchaus auch möglich die GTX470 mit Wasserkühlung zu testen wenn entsprechende Wasserkühler verfügbar sind.

Testfelder wären vielleicht folgende:

- Vergleich zwischen GTX260 und GTX470 Lohnt der Umstieg?
- Benchmarkparcour mit diversen Spielen und synthetischen Benchmarks
- Was leistet die GTX470 mit dem Standardkühler?
- Wie weit lässt sich die GTX470 mit Standardkühler übertakten?
- GTX470 mit Wasserkühlung, wie heiss wird Sie?
- Umbau des GTX470 Kühlers auf Wasserkühlung
- Übertaktbarkeit mit Wasserkühlung besser als mit Standardkühler?

und noch vieles mehr...
Mein System ist in der Signatur zu finden.

Würde mich freuen den Test durchführen zu dürfen.

MfG
maikee


----------



## korfe (13. April 2010)

Moin!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für die Gainward Geforce GtX 470!

Ich besitze ausreichend Erfahrung mit dem Übertakten von Grafikkarten und natürlich mit dem benchen dieser!

Getestet wird mit einer Intel Core 2 Duo 8500 (@4050MHz) CPU,8 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher,einem Gigabyte EP 45 UD3P Mainboard und mit dem Betriebssystem Windows 7 Ultimate (64 bit)!

Die Fotos würde ich mit einer Sony DSC H-20 schiessen.

Bis denne!


----------



## J0ph33 (13. April 2010)

Hiho PCGH-Team

Ich bin durch einen Post vom allseits bekannten Raffael Vötter im 3DCenter-Forum auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden. Noch bin ich hier nicht aktiv geworden, aber eure Aktion hier bietet ja eine gute Gelegenheit.

Auch ich hätte großes Interesse einen Leserbericht zu genannter Graphikkarte zu verfassen.

Bis auf meine nicht allzu alte PCGH-Extreme Mitgliedschaft bin ich der Meinung alle anderen Kriterien durchaus zu erfüllen.
Ich beschäftige mich nun seit mehr als 10 Jahren mit PCs, insbesondere Graphikkarten. Angefangen mit den seligen 3dfx-Karten, (Voodoo Banshee bis V5 5500), Radeon 7500, 9700, 9800, X1800/X1900, HD4870, Geforce FX5800, 6800 GT, 7900GX2, und aktuell eine GTX 280 (allesamt übertaktet und oder overvolted), habe ich mir einen recht umfangreichen Erfahrungsschatz erarbeitet, auch was verschiedene Herangehensweisen von AA/AF, Performance, Kartendesign etc. angeht.

Meinen Schwerpunkt würde ich logischerweise auf den Vergleich mit meiner aktuellen GTX280 legen. Ein interessanter Ansatz wäre hier sicherlich die Auswirkung der herben Einschnitte bei Bandbreite und Rohleistung des Fermi ggü. der Gxx-Serie auf verschiedene Einstellungsszenarien genauer zu untersuchen als es die professionellen Reviews konnten (Supersampling, Mischmodi, Downsampling).

Allgemein würde ich meinen Fokus mehr auf Bereiche lenken, die in professionellen Reviews auf Grund deren Umfang mMn zu kurz kommen, etwa Frameverläufe von z.B. Multiplayerpartien in Bad Company 2. Es gilt Erkenntnisse abseits von avg-fps von Savegames oder Timedemos zu gewinnen und nicht zu versuchen z.B. das PCGH-Review zu kopieren.

Mein PC sollte ebenfalls ein gutes Testsystem abgeben:

C2Q 9550 3,73Ghz
Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
4GB RAM
Intel X25M-G2 SSD (System, Win7 x64)
Samsung F3 (Spiele-HDD)
HP LP2475w 24" TFT


Dass ich Student der Elektro- und Informationstechnik im mittlerweile vierten Semester bin, sollte sich auch nicht gerade negativ auswirken.


----------



## Azrael Gamer (13. April 2010)

Ich, als täglicher Leser der PCGH und angemeldetes Forenmitglied, würde mich hiermit auch gerne für einen Test der Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben.
Meine Aussprache und Schreibweise sind sehr gut, denn sonst würde ich es mir nicht vornehmen Autor zu werden  Von daher wäre es auch eine gute Möglichkeit für mich neue Erfahrungen im Bereich Artikel schreiben zu holen.
Mit Grafikkarten und Übertaktungen kenne ich mich auch gut aus, da ich häufiger Versuche meine CPU und Grafikkarte zu übertakten. Außerdem sind mir genug Personen bekannt, die bessere/schlechtere Hardware haben, damit ich diese Werte vergleichen kann. Zudem stehen mir genug Spiele zur Verfügung, um Benchmarks und Vergleichswerte zu erstellen.
Eine gute Kamera sollte nicht das Problem bei mir sein. Wenn mich wirklich das Pech verfolgen sollte und meine Kamera zu dem Zeitpunkt unfähig sein sollte Bilder zu machen (was ich nicht hoffe^^), kann ich Notfalls meine Zweitkamera nehmen, welche nicht so gute, aber auf jeden Fall auch qualitativ hochwertige Bilder schießt.
Es ist verständlich, dass ich die Grafikkarte auch nicht verkaufen werde  Und die Laufzeit von 4 Wochen sollte für mich auch kein großes Problem darstellen.
Ich würden mich natürlich sehr darüber freuen, als Tester ausgewählt zu werden


----------



## ZockerM. (13. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Test bewerben.

Habe einige Erfahrung mit Hadware (~1,5 Jahre) ne brauchbare Plattform zum testen:
Q6600@3,5GHz und E6400 @ 3,6 GHz
Striker II Formula
4GB Ram 1066MHz
Enermax Modu 82+ 625W

Ich habe synthetische benchmarks hier und einige spiele (u.a. Crysis WH und Metro 2033)
Gute Fotos kann ich auch machen mit ner EOS 1000D + f1.8 50mm Objektiv

Ich könnte die 470 dann mit einem GTX 260 SLI gespann und evtl sogar Tri SLI vergleichen.
Da ich gerne nHancer nutze werde ich natürlich auch Tests mit SSAA machen.
Ich schreibe eigentlich sehr gesittet und mit Excel für Diagramme kann ich auch ausreichend umgehen.

grüße Zockerm.


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (13. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest der GTX 470.

Seit nunmehr 3 Jahren beschäftige ich mich intensiv sowohl mit Computerhardware als auch mit der dazugehörigen Software.

Ich besitze weitreichende Kenntnisse in Bezug auf jegliches Overcklocking und es macht mir große Freude, High- End Hardware zu testen und anschließend einen Bericht über meine erlangten Ergebnisse zu verfassen.

Über die Auswahl zum Lesertester würde ich mich sehr freuen

mfg
fr3ak@hw12

-------------
*Mein System:*
Core i7 930 auf ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 & 6 GIB DDR3 RAM (OCZ, 1600er, CL8)
Prolimatech Megahalems@ Be Quiet Silent Wings
GeForce GTX 260 (216 Shader ALUs)
Samsung HD 502HJ
Antec 902


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (13. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der GeForce gtx470 bewerben.

Ich übertakte sehr gerne und habe die Möglichkeit die Karte gegen eine gtx295, eine gtx260 und eine 8800gts (512mb) (oder auch eine 8600gt xDDD) antreten zu lassen.
Zudem kann ich sie auf einem Core i7-920, Core i5-750 und einem amd Phenom II x3 720-BE system testen (auch auf verschiedenen Taktungen).

Auch bin ich im Besitz vieler aktueller Spiele, wie z.B. Batman Arkham Asylum, Crysis (Warhead), Alien vs. Predator, Metro 2033 etc. und kann sie somit in diesen und allen gänigen Benchmarktools testen.
Ich würde unter anderem Unigine Heaven und 3dMark Vantage nutzen.

Durch meinen Vater habe ich auch die Möglichkeit gute Fotos zu schießen, da er sich zu Weihnachten eine Spiegelreflexkamera kaufte.
Einige Fotos aus dem Moddingprojekt von Donlucas und mir, insbesondere die letzten von Gesamtsystem wurden mit dieser angefertigt.

Meine "schreibe" erachte ich als ausreichend  und es würde mich sehr freuen diese Karte testen zu können, da ich ein totaler Hardwarefanatiker bin und alle Games sehr gerne auf den maximalen Einstellungen auf meinem 23'' Monitor zocke. 

PS: noch ein Nachtrag: Ich würde die Karte in einem Xigmatek Midgard, einem Thermaltake Armor+ VH6000BWS, einem NZXT Tempest und einem Sugo05 welches in dem Tagebuch zu sehen ist testen.
PPS: habe jetzt noch ein Messgerät, kann also Verbrauch des Gesamtsystems testen und würde evtl auch einen MK-13 für den Test kaufen...


----------



## stinnux (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich gerne als Tester bewerben.

Als Testsystem steht ein AMD 9940 zur Verfügung. Als Vergleichsobjekt kann ich eine 4870X2 anbieten. Auch meine Digital-Kamera steht bereit.

Ich würde mich freuen die Karte über diverse Testparcours schicken zu dürfen.


----------



## fA!nT (13. April 2010)

_- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein - _*logisch*
_- Ihr müsst einen  ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der  Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden  Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. - _*verständlich *


_- Ihr solltet Erfahrung  mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen 

_*Erfahrung habe ich, siehe z.B. den PCGHX - HW-BOT Wettbewerb, Vergleichsgrakas von meinen WG-Kollegen wären: ne HD5850, eine wassergekühlte GTX280 und ne 8800 GTX (ach und ne HD 4350 Silent )*
_- Ihr solltet eine  ordentliche Schreibe haben 

_*Ich denke eine GTX470 ist mehr als nur ein guter Ansporn um sich etwas Mühe beim schreiben zu geben *
_- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute  digitale Fotos zu machen 

_*Da wir mehr als eine Digicam haben sollte auch dies kein Problem sein*
_- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der  PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen 
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per  PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details 
-  Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen  

_*Wer verkauft den freiwillig eine GTX470? Ich würde eher noch einen WaKü dazu holen *
_- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts.  Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert  werden. 

_*Als Student sollte es nicht so das Problem sein sich die Zeit zu nehmen*
_- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester 

_*Und alle so, YEAAAAH! *
_-  Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen 
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen


_Noch kurz etwas zu den "Testsystemen" die mir zur Verfügung stehen:



Intel Core2Duo E8200 (stock) - MSi 750i SLi - 8800 GTX
Intel Core2Quad Q6700 (3,0 GHz - Scythe Zipang) - Maximus 2 Gene - HD4350
Intel Core i5 750 (3,4 GHz - Scythe Mugen2) - MSi GD 65 - HD5850
Intel Core i5 750 (4,2 GHz - Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone) - Evga P55 FTW - GTX280 (EK-Waterblocks)

Das ganze kann ich natürlich bunt mischen und somit eine ziemlich breite Masse von Leuten ansprechen.

Hoffentlich bin ich einer der Glücklichen 'Gewinner', allerdings wünsche ich auch allen anderen viel Glück.


MfG
fA!nT


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2010)

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, die Möglichkeit zu bekommen, Nvidias DX11 Grafikkarte zu testen. Schon seit ca 5 Jahren beschäftige ich mich intensiv mit dem Thema PC Hard-und Software. Seit 2 Jahren benche ich regelmäßig und versuche natürlich, das maximale aus den Komponenten herauszukitzeln.

Jedoch lege ich auch viel Wert auf undervolting, was ich bei einem Test natürlich auch ausprobieren würde.

Mein Testsystem steht in der Signatur. Benchen würde ich in verschiedenen Auflösungen*(1280x1024, 1650x1080 und 1920x1080)* sowie mit verschiedenen CPU Taktraten*(3 GHZ, 3,5 GHZ, 4 GHZ, 4,5 GHZ)*. Als Benchmarks würde ich sowohl *Syntetische Benchmarks wie 3D Mark 03, 06 und Vantage* nutzen als auch diverse Spiele wie *GTA4, Crysis, Metro 2033, aber auch ältere Games wie Far Cry*. Der Vergleich mit anderen Grafikkarten wie zum Beispiel der 9800 GTX ist natürlich auch möglich. Ein weiteres Testsystem wäre mit einem Intel Core 2 Duo (E6300) versehen.

Ich schreibe gerne und auch verständlich(denke ich zumindest).

Zu gute kommt mir evtl, dass ich schon einen testbericht verfasst habe, und zwar zum Sony Ericsson W995 Einfach klicken
Natürlich würde ich mir noch etwas mehr Mühe geben bzw habe ich in den letzten Monaten aufgrund anderer Testberichte noch etwas dazugelernt.

Wie gesagt, würde ich mich riesig freuen, einer der Ersten zu sein und die Karte ausgiebig testen zu dürfen.

Liebe Grüße
Tim


----------



## Drogen.Kroete (13. April 2010)

Ich würde mich ebenfalls gerne als Tester bewerben.

Derzeit ist mir leider mein altes AM2 Board "abgeraucht". Spätestens Freitag kommt mein Ersatz in Form eines MA790X UD3P am2+ Boards von Gigabyte. Dort kommt dann ein Phenom II 955 BE drauf. Dazu 4 GB DDR2-800 RAM. Als Vergleichskarten stehen mir eine Radeon HD 4830 und eine HD 4870 die ich von nem Kollegen borgen könnte zur Verfügung. Auflösungen bis Full HD sind dabei kein Problem. Auch ein Test auf Basis meines etwas in die Tage gekommenen A64 X2 5600+ Windsor wäre möglich. Allerdings nur bis 3,1 GHz^^

Spiele zum Testen habe ich auch nicht wenige. Unter anderem CoD 1-5, Crysis, Farcry, Grand Theft Auto San Andreas mit vielen Optischen Mods und weitere gute Shooter.

Leider magelt es mir derzeit an Geld für eine neue Grafikkarte. Bin noch Schüler und gehe aufs Gymnasium. Die deutsche Rechtschreibung sowie einen gepflegten Schreibstil beherrsche ich auch ohne Autokorrektur 

Edit: Da ich auch genug Wärmeleitpaste usw habe, bin ich natürlich auch in der Lage "Naktfotos" zu machen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Till


----------



## TK-XXL (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch gerne Bewerben.

Teste gerne Hardware und habe momentan eine HD5850 eingebaut(die aber die Woche wieder weg geht,dann ist erstmal Onboard angesagt)und habe auch diverse Test`s mit  GTX260,GTX275,HD5770,HD5770 Crossfire und HD5850 durchgeführt.Leider reicht mein Budget nicht für die GTX470 und würde mich echt freuen sie mal auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.

CPU`s habe ich auch schon ohne Ende getestet.AMD sowie INTEL CPU´s.

Hätte zum Testen hier:

i3-530@4,5Ghz
MSI H55M-HD55
4Gb Muskin SP2 1333@1600
530w BeQuiet
Samsung 1TB F3
Wasserkühlung

das zweite System wäre
I5-750
MSI P55-GD80
4GB G.Skill
450w BeQuiet
Samsung 1TB F1
Wasserkühlung

Bench-Test`s die ich machen würde
Bad Company 2
Dirt 2
Ungine Heaven 2
3D Mark 06 und Vantage
Metro 2033
Anno 1404
usw.
Stromverbrauch
Subjektive Lautstärke
Temperatur in Spielen sowie Furmark
Übertaktung der GTX 470 unter Luft
Wenn erlaubt,Test mit Wasserkühlung der Grafikkarte,also Temperatur gegen über Standartkühler sowie Übertaktungsvorteil von Wasserkühlung
Leistungsvorteil bei OC,einmal mit CPU OC,Grafikkarten OC und dann nochmal beides zusammen um das maximale rauszuholen



Könnte die Systeme auch mischen.Würde dann natürlich mit hoher Auflösung testen.

In Sachen OC habe ich auch genug Erfahrung.Bin auch in diversen Listen drin.Digicam hätte ich auch.

Und zu guter letzt ist mein Interesse sehr gross was die neuen Fermi Karten angeht und würde sie gern mal mit der HD5850 vergleichen,auch wenn die GTX 470 eher mit der HD5870 konkuriert.Strommessgerät ist auch vorhanden und habe diverse Werte noch von anderen Systemen zum vergleich.

Natürlich würde die GTX470 dann auch mit in die Wasserkühlung eingebunden(falls erlaubt von euch).

Also drück ich mir jetzt mal selber die Daumen und den anderen hier natürlich auch


----------



## Henninges (13. April 2010)

liebstes pcgh-team,

auch ich möchte mich für den lesertest der gtx470 "bewerben"...

allerdings prahle ich hier nicht mit irgendwelcher hardware oder software mit der ich die karte "testen" könnte, sondern schreibe offen und ehrlich : ich möchte diese karte...

natürlich würde ich sie ausgiebig testen, gerade als pcgh folding at home teammitglied liesse sich da einiges "testen" und würde nicht zuletzt dem team zugute kommen (; .

joa, soweit meine "bewerbung"...ich erwarte eure pn...

grüsse...


----------



## msi28 (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich als Tester für diese Grafikkarte.
In den letzten Jahren habe ich einige Erfahrung im Bereich des Übertaktens und Benchens gesammelt. Darüber hinaus besitze ich drei von Grund auf verschieden Systeme: 
Ein etwas betagteres Core 2 System, eine neue Core i5 Maschine und einen etwas hüftlahmen Athlon X2 Pc, alle drei übertaktet. Daher ist es mir gut möglich die Auswirkungen verschiedener Prozessoren auf die Leistung der Grafikkarte zu testen und diese in Relation zu weiteren Pixelbeschleunigern zu stellen.
Außerdem befinden sich in meiner Spielesammlung einige brandneue Titel sowie etwas ältere Spiele und auch schon leicht angestaubte Klassiker (Crysis, Mass Effect 2, Diablo 2, Cs:S...). Auch die obligatorischen Benchmarkprogramme sind vorhanden.
Für gute Fotos sollte ich mit einer Nikon D90 zu Genüge gerüstet sein.

Ich würde mich also als totaler Hardwarefreak freuen diese Karte für euch zu testen und, dass mein Monitor mal wieder richtig befeuert wird.

MfG
Luca Münzfeld


----------



## martimoto (13. April 2010)

Auf ein neues...zur Zeit werkelt eine 5770 MSI hawk in meinem Case..jedoch würde mich ein Bericht über das Kleine Monster erfreuen , vorausgesetzt ich darf denn schreiben.Ich würde mich freuen das kleine Monster für die comm und euch zu testen.


greetz
        Martimoto


----------



## Tobi15 (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester. Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und besuche zurzeit die 13 Klasse und habe jahrelange Erfahrungen mit Computern, da ich durch meinen Vater damit aufgewachsen bin. Ich habe schon für viele Freunde einen passenden PC nach ihren Ansprüchen zusammengebaut, wenn auch gewünscht übertaktet.
Zum Testen steht mir eine geeignete Werkstatt mit passendem Werkzeug bereit.
Da ich jahrelanger PCGH Leser bin hab ich die nötige Erfahrung und Wissen was von einem Tester, bzw. Lesertester erwartet wird und was die Leser lesen wollen.

Mein System:
Intel Core i7-920
Arctic Cooling Xtreme
MSI Eclipse SLI
6 GB DDR3-1066
Powercolor HD5970
Corsair TX750
WD 1TB Black Caviar
Laufwerke: Samsung SH-B083L Blu-Ray
2x Samsung DVD-RW
Gehäuse: HAF 932
Monitor: LG W2353V
Windows 7 Ultimate (64bit) und Vista Ultimate (64bit)

Spiele:
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Bad Company 2
Modern Warfare 2
Anno 1404 + Venedig
GTA 4
Far Cry 2
Half Life 2


Benchmark Programme:
3D Mark 06 
3D Mark Vantage
Unigine Heaven

Cam:
Panasonic Lumix mit 10MP und 16 fach optischen Zoom

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## m4Tze (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest einer GeForce GTX 470.
Ich bin bereits seit dem 15. September 2007 im PCGH-Extreme Forum angemeldet. Die Bedingung einen ausführlichen und gut formulierten Bericht zu verfassen ist selbstverständlich für mich. Ich möchte die GTX 470 auf ihr Übertaktungspotenzial ohne Volt-Tweak oder einen anderen Kühler testen, außerdem wie für einen Grafikkartentest üblich die Leistungswerte in Spielen und Benchmarks (Aktuelle Spiele wie Far Cry 2, GTA IV, Crysis, Anno 1404, Bad Company 2, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2 und Benchmarks wie die Futuremark Serie, Unigine-Benchmarks, FurMark und und und....). Natürlich möchte ich auch den Stromverbrauch, Temperatur und die Lautstärke, wie ich sie ohne ein Messinstrument beurteilen kann, zeigen.

Ich konnte bereits einige Erfahrung mit dem Übertakten bzw. dem Umgang mit Grafikkarten sammeln, so besaß ich bereits eine Voodoo 3Dfx, GeForce2 MX 5200 32MB, ATI 7000 64MB, ATI 9600SE 128MB, X1800XT 512MB und 8800 GTS 320 (Ich besitze viele der Grafikkarten heute noch). Ich habe meine 8800 GTS um 32%, 41% bzw. 36% Übertaktet (GPU-, Shader- und RAM-Takt). Die 8800 GTS bringt mir durch die erhöhten Taktraten eine ähnliche Leistung wie sie die HD 3850 abliefert.

Gute Fotos von Hardware zu machen, welche auch mehr als ein einfaches Bild sind, finde ich ist für mich keine Schwierigkeit. Beispiele gibt es in meinem sysProfile 26426 zu sehen (Am Anfang des Profils zudem im Modding und Misc Bereich).

Die lange Testlaufzeit von 4 Wochen ermöglicht zum einem einen Ausführlichen Test mit den mir vorliegenden Spielen und Software sowie ein ausführliches Ausarbeiten des Berichts. Womit ich die lange Laufzeit nur begrüßen kann. 

Den passenden Untersatz bildet mein neuer Phenom II X4 unter einem Leistungstarken Mugen 2, 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher, eine 320GB Festplatte der Spinpoint F1 Serie (HD322HJ mit ~200MB/s Burst-Speed und ~98MB/s Avg Read-Speed) alles auf einem GA-770TA-UD3. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, 
m4Tze


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich um den Lesertest der Gainward Geforce GTX 470.

Eines vorweg: auch wenn ich Mitglied der berühmt berüchtigten NobLorRos-"Gang" bin, so bin ich im RL ein sehr akribischer Mensch.
Ich kann Fotos in guter Qualität machen - es kommt ja auch auf den Fotografen an . Außerdem habe ich, so denke ich, eine ordentliche Schreibe und kann mit einem einigermaßen aktuellen System glänzen, welches aus folgenden Komponenten besteht:

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE atm bis 3,6 GHz
8 GB DDR2-800, wahlweise auch 4 GB DDR2-1000
Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H
Radeon HD 4870 512 MB @ 775/1000
Zum Testen stehen mir alle möglichen 3D-Mark-Versionen bis zum Vantage bereit und u.a. FC2, BFBC2, CoD6.
Desweiteren: GTAIV, STALKER SoC & CS, Oblivion (natürlich mit Texturmod) und mal sehen, was sich noch findet 
Zudem besitze ich noch zwei Radeon X1950XTX 512 MB und bekomme auch leihweise eine HD 5770 1G um auch weitere Vergleiche  u.a. mit der alten Garde herstellen zu können. 
Zur Messung des "Stromverbrauchs" habe ich zudem die Zalman MFC2 Lüftersteuerung.

Der Testzeitraum fällt genau in meinen Urlaub. Ich habe also massig Zeit zum Testen und ich freue mich schon darauf eine topaktuelle Grafikkarte testen zu dürfen! 

MfG


----------



## thysol (13. April 2010)

Ich wuerde sehr gerne eine Geforce GTX 470 testen. Ich koennte sie mit meiner Radeon HD 5870 vergleichen und meiner Geforce GTS 250 (1GB).

Als Test CPU habe ich ein Core i5-750@4GHz. Der sollte die Karte nicht ausbremsen. Als Betriebsystem nutze ich Windows 7 64 bit. 3D Benchmarks und Spiele habe ich auch genuegend: 3DMark Vantage, Heaven 1.0/2.0, Anno 1404, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Assassins Creed 2, Crysis Warhead, Call of Juarez Bound in Blood, Need for Speed Shift, Empire Total War, Stalker Call of Pripyat. In ein paar Wochen bestelle ich mir auch Just Cause 2. Ich wuerde auch die Temperaturen der Karte in den obrigen genannten Spielen testen.

 Uebertaktungs-Kentnisse habe ich auch. Die Radeon HD 5870 kann ich zum Beispiel auch mit 1000MHz stabil laufen lassen allerdings bei relativ hohen 1,35 Volt. Die Core i5 CPU laeuft mit 1,45 Volt mit 4,4 GHz stabil. 24/7 nutze ich allerdings nur 4GHz bei 1.325 Volt. Um den Rechner bei hoher Uebertaktung stabil zu betreiben nutze ich ein Corsair TX 650 Watt Netzteil.

Ich habe bereits mehrmals am BT Young Scientist Competition teilgenommen. Im Januar habe ich mit meinem Projekt den zweiten Platz in meiner Kategorie (Technologie) gewonnen. "An Investigation into the effect of voltage and clock frequency on the performance of different processors", wahr der Titel. Im Prinzip habe ich Diagramme erstellt die die maximale Taktsteigerung in Relation zur Spannung darstellen. Dies habe ich mit einem Intel Celeron 430, Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 und einer Radeon HD 5870 gemacht. Mein Reportbuch beinhaltete circa 50 A4 Seiten. Daher habe ich schon Erfahrung Berichte zu schreiben. 

Link als Beweis dass ich am BT Young Scientist was gewonnen habe.
Henrik Bruesecke from St. Columba?s Comprehensive on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Link zu meinem Sysprofile Account. 
sysProfile: ID: 117075 - thysol

Dass Testsystem ist identisch mit dem in meinem Sysprofile. Mittlerweile habe ich wie erwaehnt schon ein Core i5 bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen mein Sysprofile zu updaten. Der Monitor am Teststand ist mein alter 19 Zoeller. Aus Logistik gruenden habe ich nicht dass TV aus meinem Sysprofile mitgenommen.

Edit: Fuer Fotos habe ich eine Panasonic Lumix mit 10MP.


----------



## andyw1228 (13. April 2010)

Ich würde gerne die GTX 470 testen.
Ich rüste seit x386-Zeiten meinen PC auf. Meine letzten beiden Karten waren eine GTS 8800 und nun eine GTX260. Davor hatte ich eine ATI 1900x (oder so), mit der ich sehr zufrieden war.
Nun stehe ich wieder kurz vor einem Wechsel und wollte schon die ATI 5870 kaufen. 
Da ich aber mit der GTX260 sehr zufrieden bin und auch die exclusiven Features (Physx,Cuda) 
ziemlich interessant finde, würde ich gerne bei nVidia bleiben.
Mich interessieren vor allem Spieletauglichkeit, Lärm und Wärme-/Stromverhalten der GTX 470.
Ich habe ein sehr gutes Corsair HX 520 W Netzteil und wüsste gerne, ob es die GTX 470 "befeuern"
kann.
Ich bin des Deutschen mächtig und in der Lage einen ausführlichen Test mit Benschmarks zu verfassen.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich ausgewählt werde.

Mein System:

ASUS P5Q-Pro
Intel Q9300 (4x3,2GHz)
4 GB DDR2 1066
X-Fi Titanium
26" Fujitsu LCD
Win7 x64 & WindowsXP


----------



## MrTambourineMan (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich dafür!
Mitglied bin ich ja schon, die Fermi Geschichte habe ich mit größtem Eifer verfolgt.

Ich selbst habe ausreichend Erfahrung mit Übertaktung um ein Review zu schreiben.
Selbst habe Ich einen Q6600 @3600mhz 
und eine GTX 260² auf einem P5q Pro

Gute Kamera (Nikon D 90) ist auch vorhanden.
Rechtschreibung ist natürlich auch kein Problem


lg


----------



## Sunshine1 (13. April 2010)

Hallo ich würde ich mich liebend gern zum leser test der PCGH-Extreme-Forumums bewerben ich hatte bisherher noch keine Chance einer Der neueren Grafikkarten zu testen im gegensatz zu meiner (alten) 8800gt was die leistungsfähigkeit der GTX 470 in einem nicht top modernen sytsem und zusehen was sich dort für unterschiede auftuhen egal ob bei Games oder im normal desktop betrieb.

Deswegen würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich am Leser test teilnehmen dürfte


----------



## OCPeter (13. April 2010)

*BEWERBUNG:

*Ich bin sehr daran interessiert den Lesertest der GTX470 durchzuführen.
Mit Übertakten und Modding habe ich schon zahlreiche Erfahrungen gemacht und mit Gainward Grafikkarten bin ich gut vertraut.
Ein Vergleich von der Gainward GTX260GS in DX10 und der GTX470 in DX11 wäre, so fände ich, sehr interessant.
Ich habe, aufgrund von diversen Spiele- und Hardwaretests Erfahrungen mit dem Schreiben von Artikeln sammeln können.
Eine gute digitale Spiegelreflexkamera, Videokamera und zahlreiche Aufnahmegeräte/Bildbearbeitungssoftware befindet sich in meinem Besitz.
Für erweiterte Tests, wäre eine Wasserkühlung verfügbar.
Die Karte kann ich in unterschiedlichen Spielen und Benchmarks an ihre Grenzen bringen z.B in Benchmark06/Vantage, GTA IV, CallofDuty:ModernWarfare2, Battlefield:BadCompany2, NeedforSpeed:Shift, Rendering-Software, Photoshop, Anno1404, AssassinsCreed.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, die Gainward GTX470 selbst an ihre  Grenzen zu bringen und die Ergebnisse ausführlich zu protokollieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Peter

Mein System ist recht aktuell und mit meinem übertakteten i7-Prozessor kann ich die volle Grafikleistung auskosten. Aber da die GTX470 in der oberen Mittelklasse anzusiedeln ist, passt sie vollkommen zu meinem Otto-Normal-Verbraucher-System.

LG Flatron W2353V 1920x1080

i7-920
Asus P6T
6GB DDR3-1333MHz G.Skill
640GB Western Digital Caviar Black
Gainward GTX260GS
Coolermaster 620W
Coolermaster CM-690


----------



## Professor Frink (13. April 2010)

Hallo,
hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest der neuen GTX 470.
Zurzeit habe ich eine Geforce GTX 275 im Einsatz und es interessiert mich sehr, ob und wie sich die Funktionen, Leistungswerte etc. soweit verändert haben, dass sie einen Kauf rechtfertigen. Neben meiner GTX 275 steht auch eine 8800 GT 1024MB, ebenfalls von Gainward, als Vergleich zur älteren Generation zur Verfügung. Natürlich wird auch das Übertaktungspotenzial der Karte von mir ausgelotet werden. Mein i7-920 @ 4 GHz garantiert, dass die Karte nicht ausgebremst wird.
Als Schreiber zweier Tagebücher würde ich mich auch in der Lage sehen, lesbare Texte zu schreiben. Auch Fotoproben finden sich in diesen Tagebüchern. Viel Erfahrung mit Tabellenkalkulationsprogrammen sichert übersichtliche Ergebnisdiagramme. Als Benchmarks würden mir u.a dienen:
Synthetische Benchmarks:

3DMark03
3DMark06-Vollversion
3DMark Vantage- Vollversion
Unigine Heaven

Spiele:

Just Cause 2
Crysis
Modern Warfare 2
Far Cry 2
Anno 1404

mfg
Professor Frink


----------



## c0re1987 (13. April 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich bewerben um einen ausführlichen Bericht über die GTX 470 zu schreiben. Ich absolviere grade eine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker die ich nächstes Jahr voraussichtlich Erfolgreich beenden werde. 

Ich habe das Ideale Test-System, einen i7 (@ 3,8 GHz) eine GTX 285 (OC) und 3x2GB DDR 3 (1700MHz). 
Mein System wird komplett durch Wassergekühlt! 

Mich reizen die DX 11 Feature wie Tessellation. Dazu würde ich gerne Nvidia PhysX und 3D Vision testen (3D Vision Paket vorhanden!). 

Meine Favoriten Benchmarks sind Heaven 2.0 sowie 3D Mark 06, diese würde ich gerne mit den oben genannten Einstellungen genau unter die Lupe nehmen. Ebenfalls bin ich offen für weitere Benchmarks!

Um objektiv die praktische Leistungssteigerung zu ermitteln schlage ich folgende Spiele vor: Dirt 2 (DX 10, DX 11), Bad Company 2 (DX 10, DX 11) und AvP 3 (DX 10, DX 11).

Um einen Umfangreichen Bericht anzufertigen, habe ich vor die GTX 470 in meinen Wasserkreislauf einzubinden.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

c0re


----------



## Bruce112 (13. April 2010)

Ich opfere mich für die Hardware Welt und bewerbe mich hiermit um den Test der Gainward  Geforce GTX 470.


Klip und Klar  oc erfahrung hab ich .

Mit freundlichen Benchen .


----------



## annihilator71 (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde mich gerne zur verfügung stellen diese Gainward 470GTX ausführlich zu testen und einen Testbericht zu verfassen.

Mir stehen 4 verschiedene Mainboards Netzteile und auch 3 verschiedene CPUs zur verfügung auch habe ich einige Erfahrung mit übertaktung.

Die nötige Fotoausrüstung ist auch vorhanden.

Würde mich sehr freuen diese Grafikkarte durch diverse Benchmarks zu prügeln.


----------



## oedsch (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH-TEAM! 

Wie gehts euch? Da würd ich gern als alter PCGH und PCA Schreiberling mitmischen! Und da ich nach PCGH zum Studium angetreten bin, kann ich eine neue Grafikkarte gut gebrauchen. Mein System: Intel core 2 duo 8400 3,0 @ 3,6, 4 GB DDR2 RAM, NVIDIA 8800 GTS 512 von ASUS (manuell übertaktet), SAMSUNG 24" Monitor, genug Spiele und Übertaktungssoftware, WIN 7 64bit Professional, und eine Canon 1000D bzw. Nikon 80D zum fotografieren. Und als Student und Stubenhocker auch genug Zeit für einen ausführlichen Bericht. 

Viel Spaß noch! 

Euer Orcun aka oedsch


----------



## Erzbaron (13. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

saucoole Aktion  ein ganz großes Kompliment ...

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch als Tester dieser hochinteressanten Grafikkarte anbieten.

Ich bringe über ein Jahrzehnt Erfahrung im Bereich Hard- und Software mit, dabei habe ich alle Höhen und Tiefen am Markt quasi hautnah miterlebt und brenne nun geradezu darauf den neusten Sprössling aus dem Hause NV zu testen ...

Ich bin fest der Meinung das ich mit meiner vorhandenen Hardware durchaus für die breite Masse der Leser spannende Ergebnisse präsentieren kann... Der Part Overclocking ist für mich auch absolut kein Neuland, eine Grafikkarte ohne OC ist doch wie ein Sportwagen ohne Sportauspuff.

Ich hoffe ich kann euch mit meiner "Bewerbung" begeistern ... 

viele Grüße

Erzbaron


----------



## Sp3cht (13. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Mit großem Interesse verfolge ich nun, vom Beginn an, die ganzen Kritiken und Aufregungen rund um das Thema Fermi/Thermi... 

Doch was steckt nun tatsächlich hinter all den Behauptungen?


+ Wie heiß werden sie wirklich, die neuen GT400 modelle?
+ Wieviel Power haben sie noch im Peto?
+ Sind sie tatsächlich so laut wie alle behaupten oder übertreiben die bloß?


All dies und vieles mehr würde ich gerne persönlich, mithilfe von euch zur Verfügung gestellten Fermi, erfahren, probieren, testen, übertakten, messen, protokollieren, fotografieren & zuletzt mit den wahren Fakten präsentieren.

All meine Hardware steht in der Signatur. Für den Fall, dass ich auserwählt werden würde, hätte ich kein Problem ein paar Grafikkarten für die Tests & den direkten Vergleich zur GTX470, aufzutreiben (5870 & 5850 & GTX285).

Über eine positive Antwort auf meine Bewerbung zum Lesertester würde ich mich selbstverständlich sehr freuen.


----------



## majorguns (13. April 2010)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
*Bin ich*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
*Werde ich tun, ich habe bereits ein Cougar Netzteil Testen dürfen *
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen
*Habe ich*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*Habe ich auch*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
*Kamera habe ich auch*
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
*Von wem auch sonst *
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
*Ich hoffe von euch zu hören*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
*Werde ich nicht*
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
*Das würde ich machen*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
*Sehr schön *
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
*Bin nur bei PCGH angemeldet*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Würde mich freuen wenn ich die Grafikkarte testen dürfte, Komponenten zum Ausreizen habe ich natürlich auch, ein i7 sollte nicht limitieren


----------



## Hypertron (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der GTX 470.

Ich studiere seit 3 Jahren Elektrotechnik und erfülle alle geforderten Vorraussetzungen.
Als Student habe ich Zugriff auf alle Microsoft Betriebssysteme und kann somit Leistungs- und Kompatibilitätsvergleiche anstellen. 

Ich würde Tests mit diverser Software machen, also mit Spielen aus verschiedenen Generationen und die Leistungsfähigkeit von CUDA bezüglich Videoencoding auf die Probe stellen.

Und zu guter Letzt würde ich mich natürlich wahnsinnig über die Karte freuen, denn die Karte sprengt mein Budget um ein Vielfaches.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Gast1111 (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest:
Warum ich denke das ich Geeignet bin?
-Weil ich seit meiner Geforce 4TI Grafikkarten und Hardware übertakte
(Unter Anderem waren mit dabei ATi 9250, Geforce 4 TI, 6600GT,8800GT, HD 4890 und eine 5850, ich habe die beiden letzten noch für Vergleichstests, und da die 5850 der direkte Konkurrent ist, kann man super Vergleichen)
--Da ich immer in Diktaten sowie Aufsätzen eine 2 oder besser hatte, denke ich bin der Deutschen Sprache mächtig wie kein Anderer, außerdem würde ich den Finalen Text noch mal Rechtschreibprüfungen unterziehen.
---Ich würde liebend gerne ALLEN beweisen, dass ich und Fermi eine Menge auf dem Kasten haben,
da es viele Leute mit einer HD 5850 oder HD 4890 gibt (die ich beide besitze), die denken das "THERMI" Nur Heiße Luft macht.
-Ich würde auch die Leistungsaufnahme im Idle sowie unter Last aller drei Karten Messen, außerdem würde ich auch die Lautstärke der Karten vergleichen (in DB) sowie die Temperatur der Restlichen Komponenten im System bei den verschiedenen Grafikkarten.
--Außerdem habe ich bereits viele Testberichte gelesen(PCGH, Computerbase) und weiß daher wie ein solcher aufgebaut ist.
--Ich die Vollversionen von 3DMark -Vantage -06 -05 und 03 Besitze, außerdem habe ich Games wie Need for Speed Shift, Cyrisis, Drakensang, Fall Out 3, Mass Effect 2, H.A.W.X und viele mehr da, um Fps zu Vergleichen habe ich Fraps installiert, wenn erwünscht kann ich ein paar InGame Szenen zum Vergleich drehen,natürlich würde ich auch mit Excel Tabellen erstellen um Alles übersichtlicher zu halten. 
---Der Heaven Benchmark sowie Temps unter Furmark incl, Hardware mit genügend Potenzial ist da ( Phenom 955, 4GB Ram 1600...) Ich besitze zusätzlich noch eine Panasonic FX 38(+ Stativ) um Super Fotos zu schießen.
-Ich schon viele Testberichte gelesen habe und somit weiß wie diese aufgebaut sind. 
--Ich es einfach super gerne machen würde! Falls noch Fragen ich bin immer da 
---EDIT: Ich würde auch noch einen MK 13 + 2Lüfter kaufen um auch das restliche Quäntchen raus zu kitzeln
Ach ja falls ich es werde die GTX 470 wird sich bei mir wohl fühlen und ihr müsst nicht um sie Trauern!


----------



## carsten1975 (13. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich gerne als Juniortester der GTX470 bewerben die gewünschen Kriterien erfülle ich in vollem Umfang und würde mich freuen meine Erfahrungen mit euch zu teilen.

Allen Bewerben und mir wünsche ich Viel Glück und einen Tollen Test


----------



## rebel4life (13. April 2010)

Ich halte das mal kurz, weniger ist ja bekanntlich mehr. 

Das System, wie alle es pflegen hier anzugeben: Phenom 945 C3, HD5770, 4GB DDR3, 770TA-UD3

Für einen "extremen" Test wäre auch ein W3580ES (kein Schreibfehler) möglich, das müsste ich jedoch abklären.

Übertakten ist kein Problem, Voltmods ebenfalls nicht, bin in der Hinsicht mit einer WS81 ausgestattet und kann durch meinen bereits absolvierten Lehrgang Klasse 3 (militärisch/medizinisch) löten. Messgeräte sind ebenfalls vorhanden.

Bilder sind kein Problem, hab mehrere Lichtquellen, darunter auch farblich einstellbare, Kamera ist natürlich auch vorhanden.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. April 2010)

so wie es aussieht ham ich ja viel konkurenz.
nun ich versuchs trotzdem mich für diesen test zu bewerben.

nun ich besitze gut 60 PC spiele,auch aktuelles.habe erfahrungen mit mods,kenne mich gut im übertakten aus,dies hatt aber den nachteil ohne kühlerwechsel und wpl wechsel hatt das nicht viel sinn.
Bei einer 350€ grafikkarte wechsle ich keinen kühler.zumal es keinen kompaktiblen gibt.
den üblichen benchmark parcour biete ich an,mit gta mit mod,wenn ich den mal finden würde.
crysis,reconning level,das  einzigste level mit rucklern bei mir
crysis wh,noch nicht durch aber wenn es den so seinn sollte nim ich urlaub und zock mal alles durch um dann die hardware fordernste levels als benchmark
hl2 und hl2 ep1 ep2,ich habe zwar die texturmod noch nicht aber dafür werd ich sie mir besorgen
stalker mit  mod und clear sky,call of p,auch ohne mod geniale spielserie nen benchmark gibbet nicht im spiel,also nee fraps minute
cod mw1 und 2,irgendeine szene
bf bad c 2,ham ich bin dran
fear2,
far cry2,
nfs reihe,könnte mir shift leihen(steam konto vom freund),
race driver grid,
prototype ok ist weniger hardware fordernt aber geil.
den einsatz von nhancer und mit nicht offizielen modi,also das sehr speicherhungrige 32+s oder ambient occlussion.
dx11 spiele nun es gib zuwenige metro 2032,dirt2,avp leider nur im ausland,dann noch battleforge,bf bad company 2.dass wars.echt mager
wenn ihr mir sagen könnt wie ich downsampling hinbekomme dann kommen auch größere auflösungen zum einsatz als 1680-1050.ich habe z.zt einen 21 zöller.wird demnächst ein lg l227wtp habe den in meiner region gefunden.
zum thema wackeliger standfuss,watt das soll wackelig sein,dann haste meinen samsung 2032bw nicht gehabt der wackelt bei LG ist dies wesendlich besser
nun lautstärke kann ich nicht messen fehlende hardwae.
digital cam nun ich wüsste nicht was ich da großartig fotographieren soll.
ausser ein bild von der handycam vom meinen rechner der wirklich voll bestückt ist.
derzeit 6 hdd,2 dvd,grafikkarte,soundkarte,tvkarte.verkabelung musste ich offen im gehäuse einsetzen.
das gehäuse bietet zwar platz aber wohin mit den kabeln wenn man soviel einbaut.
zusätzlich laufen noch 6 gehäuselüfter.ich glaub ich brauch bald ein besseres netzteil.derzeit ocz 600watt.


----------



## Sonic51 (13. April 2010)

Also ich habe die nötige Grundhardware und( auch wenn hier noch nicht bewiesen) weiß ich so einiges über das Übertakten/Benchen von Hardware. Ich würde gerne Testen wie sich die GTX470 mit mehreren Monitoren schlägt und HighRes-Auflösungen. Zu dem würde ich mir(je nach finanziellem stand) die selbe Grafikkarte zulegen um sie im SLI zu testen. Also da wäre ich ganz heiß drauf. Die deutsche Sprache ist mir schon in die Wiege gelegt worde, weswegen der Artikel für mich kein Problem wäre. Zu dem habe ich bis September frei, da erst da mein Studium anfängt, also bin ich auch zeitlich gut geeignet dafür! 
Dazu kommt noch, dass ich schon immer mal selber gucken wollte, wie es so mit einer nVidia-Karte ist(treiber, 3D-Vision, PhysX etc...)


----------



## -Philipp- (13. April 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

sehr gerne würde ich am Test für die GTX 470 teilnehmen.

Meine Beweggründe sind unter anderem, dass ich mir mein ganz eigenes Bild über Fermi zu machen.
Selbstverständlich wäre es gelogen, wenn ich behaupten würde, dass es mich nicht reitzt, eine GTX 470 besitzen zu können.

Die von ihnen geforderten Kenntnisse im Bereich Grafikkartenübertaktung besitze ich meiner Meinung nach in ausreichender Form.
Bisher durfte ich meine Fähigkeiten an einer 8600 GS, welche mit Hilfe eines Artic Cooling Accelero und BIOS-Spannungserhöhung zum Äußersten getrieben wurde, und meiner HD 4850 erproben.
Nach der 8600 GS folgte, wie eben geschrieben, eine Gainward 4850 GS, welche ich ebensfall mit dem Accelero ausstatte und per BIOS overvoltete und übertaktete, da mir die werksseitige Übertaktung nicht ausreichend zusagte.
So erreicht ich ein respektables OC-Ergebnisse von 120 MHz (700 MHz - 820 MHz). 3D Mark-stabil versteht sich.

In letzter Zeit beschäftigte ich mich allerdings auch mit der Gegenseite: Der Silentbetrieb.
Hier für undervoltete ich die 4850 und drosselte die Lüfter des Accelero, um einen möglichst kühlen und leisen Betrieb zu ermöglichen.
Selbstverständlich würde ich die GTX 470 selbiges durchmachen lassen und die Wärmeentwicklung und Lautstärke im Idle und unter Last (FurMark, Games) dokumentieren.
Meine HD 4850 kann zu mindestens in Sachen wie prozentualer Übertaktung, Stromverbrauch, Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und Lautstärke als Referenz dienen können.

Selbstverständlich besitze ich eine kleine Spieleauswahl für Gamebenches, wie GTA IV, die letzten Teile der Call of Duty-Reihe, Crysis, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Metro 2033 und Assasins Creed II.
Neben den Gamebenches dürfen natürlich auch die "Klassiker" wie Aquamark, 3D Mark 06 und 3D Mark Vantage nicht fehlen.
Natürlich würde ich auch auf die Folding@Home-Eigenschaften eingehen.
Die Ergebnisse würden alle von mir grafisch zusammengefasst werden um eine schnellere Interpretation für den Leser des Testes zu ermöglichen.

Außerdem habe  eine "kleine" Sammlung von Bertriebssystemen. Diese reicht von Windows XP, über Vista, bis 7 für DirectX 11.
Auch in der Linuxwelt bin ich einigermaßen bewandert (Ubuntu, OpenSUSE).
Als kleine Neuheit könnte ich die GTX auch unter Mac OS X Snow Leopard, welches die Fermi-Karten seit dem letzten Update angeblich unterstützt, testen.

Sollte meine CPU (Intel Q6600) zu sehr limitieren, könnte ich diese auf bis zu 3,6 GHz übertakten.
Mein gesammtes System sieht wie folgt aus:


Intel Q6600@3,4 GHz@Scythe Mugen
Gainward HD 4850 GS@780/1120@Arctic Cooling Accelero S2
ASUS P5Q Turbo
4 GB DDR 2@800
Samsung F3 500GB
Als Bildschirm dient mir ein 23" aus dem Hause Samsung mit Full HD-Auflösung und sämmtlichen Eingängen (DVI, VGA, HDMI).

Ich denke meine Rechtschreibung und meine Fähigkeiten im Bereich der verständlichen Artikulation sollten auch außreichend für einen solchen Bericht sein.
Selbstverständlich habe ich auch Zugriff auf brauchbare Digitalkameras.
Da ich mich für diesen Test bewerbe, bin ich folgerichtig mit den Teilnahmebedinungen einverstanden.

Auch wenn mein System nicht das Stärkste ist, wäre ich mit größtem Elan  bei der Sache sein und würde den Bericht gewissenhaft führen.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Philipp


----------



## Speedguru (13. April 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne mitmachen!

Ich lese schon seit langen PCGH und kenn mich nun schon ziemich gut aus.
Ich kann gut schreiben und Bilder kann ich auch machen!
Ich könnte den direkten Vergleich zwischen HD 5870 und der GTX 470 machen!! Außerdem würde ich beide Karten, wenn ich den ausgewählt werde, auch mit einem MK 13 testen.
Übertakten liese sich demnach auch einrichten 

Mein System haben viele (AMD 955, 4Gb RAM.. )
Spieletests werde ich natürlich auch durchführen, bei besonderem Augenmerk auf den Vergleich zwischen HD 5870 und GTX 470!!

Würde mich sehr freuen

Alex


----------



## Hobbito (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team!
Ich würde mich gerne bei eurem Lesertest bewerben.
Ich habe genug Ahnung von der Materie (Übertakten etc.),
habe Spaß am Schreiben und verfüge über die nötige Hardware,
sowohl PC, als auch Kamera.
Außerdem habe ich genug Spiele (sowie älter als auch brandneu) zur 
Verfügung, um ausführliche Benchmarks durchzuführen.
Interessant ist hierbei besonders der Vergleich DX10 meiner alten Karte 
und DX11 der neuen Karte.
Als Anzeigen habe ich neben meinem "normalen" 19" LCD noch eine
37" Full-HD Anzeige hier stehen, um die Karte auch durch höhere Auflösungen zu quälen 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir die Gelegenheit geben würdet, 
mich unter Beweis zu stellen.

Mein PC:
Intel i7 920
MSI X58 Pro-E
Gainward GTX285
6GB OCZ DDR3 1600
Be Quiet Straight Power 530W

mfG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. April 2010)

Guten Tag PCGH.

Ich würde mich gerne für diese Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben. 
Mich würde die Temp, den verbrauch und die Leistung dieser Karte interessieren. 
Des weiten wären interessant wie diese bei PhysX als Master oder als dezidierte Karte ist.
Synt. und Game-Benchmarks wären so wieso kein Problem.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. April 2010)

Verehrteste PCGH-Redaktion, deren Schuhe zu küssen ich nicht würdig bin-



ich bewerbe mich hiermit nicht


----------



## Mischk@ (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für den TEST der GTX 470.

Erstmal stell ich mich persönlich vor.

Heisse Michi, bin 24 Jahre jung, komm aus Hamburg und mache derzeit eine Umschulung zum Mechatroniker Techniker die genau 2 Jahre dauert.
BaföG bekomm ich genau 60€, wobei meine Fahrkarte zur Schule 63,90€ kostet... ( 3 Ringe Hamburg Großbereich )

Ich bewerbe mich weil ich vieles aufgegeben habe für mein
Hobby " PC ". Obwohl Hobby kann ich es nicht mehr bezeichnen, es ist eher eine Lebenseinstellung geworden.. 
Die Frau ist weg, das Auto verkauft und die Collegen weitergezogen. Was hat mir das Gebracht ?

1. Ein PC der mir gefällt und an dem ich soviel Zeit verbringen kann, wie ICH will !!!! 

2. Keine Frau die nervt

3. kein Auto was Geld " frisst " und 

4. keine Collegen die nerven wenn ich am Computer sitze.

Ich habe nicht viele Grafikkarten besessen, ( 4870, 4890, 9800GT, GTX 260, 5770 ) bin aber von den Nvidia Reihen sehr begeistert gewesen. Habe mich dennoch für die 5xxx Reihe entschieden da ich natürlich nicht so lange warten konnte auf DX11.
Ich verfolge Pcgh schon seit langer Zeit, sei es in der Schule, beim Arzt, im Urlaub oder auf Klo, Pcgh is immer dabei !!!!

Ich habe eine Canon Powershot SX100IS, mit der ich denke sehr gute und Qualitativ hochwertige Bilder machen kann von der Karte. Auf der Cebit habe ich auch genau 367 Bilder gemacht mit der Kamera und ca 6 Paar Mignon Zellen.

Testen würde ich die Karte :

Mo. bis Fr. 7.30-23.00 Uhr
Sa. + So. 10.00 bis 2.00 Uhr

In der Woche so früh, da ich morgens als erstes, bevor die Zahnbürste im Hals steckt, erstmal oben im Explorer auf den Favoriten Butten klicken muss um zu Prüfen ob die Welt noch im Lot ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mein Tag fängt früh an mit PC und endet sehr spät mit dem herunterfahren des PCs. 
Die Grafikkarte würde ich durch sämtliche Benchmarks jagen und durch sämtlich Zeitzonen schieben um einen Super Report über sie zu erstellen. 

Die Karte würde Grafikken von DX9 - DX11 erleben in Auflösungen von 640 x 480 bis 1920 x 1200 in allen Kantenglättungsoptionen. Temperaturen, Verbrauch, Lautstärke würde ich alles protokollieren und in Diagrammform erstellen. Also liebes Pcgh Team wenn ihr euch de Sache bewusst seit und mir die Karte anvertrauen würdet damit ihr den perfekten Lesereporter habt, dann wählt mich aus...

euer Mischk@

ps: Ihr könnt die Karte auch per Nachnahme schicken, falls der Versand zu teuer ist !!!


----------



## hiko-93 (13. April 2010)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich als GTX 470 Tester auswählt. Ich kann euch sagen, dass ich sehr erfahren bin was die Sache mit Grafikkarten aber auch mit der restlichen Hardware habe. Ich besitze mehrere verschieden leistungsstarke Computer. Mein aktuellstes ist: eine schnelle SSD von Intel x25 40gb, 2tb hdd, Asus p7p55d Deluxe, 8gb ram,800Watt Netzteil und ein i7 860 den ich bei dem Test auf Standardtakt aber auch auf 4 Ghz übertakten würde. Durch das Mainboard bin ich bestens für das Übertakten der Grafikkarte gerüstet. 
Zu meinem Test gehört außerdem:
Temperatur messen
Lautstärke Last und Idle
verschiedene Benchmarks unter anderem mit 3d mark vantage, 05,06, aquamark, unreal heaven usw. aber auch Spielebenchmarks mit Crysis, Farcry, Modern warfare 2, Bad company 2, assassins creed, dirt 2... 

Am Schluss werde ich dann noch versuchen die GTX 470 bis ans Limit zu übertakten und natürlich wieder Temperatur, Lautstärke und verschiedenste Benchmarks durchführen. Ich werde die GraKa außerdem mit einer HD 5870, 9800gtx+, hd 3850, hd4870, hd4890, 8400gs vergleichen. Ich werde versuchen noch mehr GraKa's aufzutreiben um den Lesern einen hervorragenden Eindruck der Leistung der GTX 470 zu bieten. Dies wird selbstverständlich mit einer anschaulichen Tabelle geschehen.

Ich hoffe ihr entscheidet euch für und nicht gegen mich. Ich kann euch versichern, dass ich einen ausführlichen und aussagekräftigen Test der GTX 470 durchzuführe.

MfG
Heiko Längl

ps. ich besitze eine 8MP Digicam mit denen ich den PCGH-Lesern schöne Bilder des Testes liefern kann.


----------



## caine2011 (13. April 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test der von Ihnen angegebenen Grafikkarte bewerben.

Ich habe bereits einen Lesertest hier in der Community veröffentlicht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/53960-lesertest-tagebuch-nzxt-guardian-921-a.html.

Mir würde es große Freude bereiten, einen ausführlichen Test zur Kompatibilität in mehreren Gehäusen (u.a. ein betagtes Lian Li PC-60, ein Thermaltake Soprano Midi und ein Lancool K62) durchzuführen.
Weiterhin würde ich gern einen Vergleich mit älteren Karten durchführen wollen (z.B. mit einer X1900XTX, einer 7950GT und einer 9800GT) und zwar mit verschiedensten Spielen (Fallout 3,Anno 1404: Venedig, World of Warcraft, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Call of Duty MW2, Crysis uvm.).Damit verbunden möchte ich mich mit dem aktuellen 2D Problem diverser Grafikkarten auseinandersetzen.
Als Testsysteme stehen ein wassergekühltes Quadcoresystem mit AMD Phenom II 940 Black (@3,6Ghz) mit 8GB RAM und ein Dualcoresystem mit AMD Athlon X2 5200+mit 2GB RAM zur Verfügung.
Ich interessiere mich zudem für die Lautstärkeentwicklung und die Stromaufnahme (Messgerät vorhanden), gerade in Verbindung mit meinem Waküsystem.
Außerdem würde ich mich gerne mit Overclocking an die Grenzen der Karte wagen wollen.
Als Kamera steht eine hochwertige D-SLR Pentax K-x zur Verfügung.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich alle Voraussetzengungen erfülle.

Weiterhin hoffe ich Ihr Interesse mit meiner Bewerbung geweckt zu haben.


----------



## ParaMAX (13. April 2010)

*Lesertest: Gainward Geforce GTX 470 - TESTVETERAN*

Hallo PCGH Team,

_wäre gerne wieder dabei_ , hatte schon am erfolgreichen Tests des Motherboards Asus P5K Premium teilgenommen _(_[FONT=&quot]_Ausgabe 01/2008 auf Seite 118)_ [/FONT]und wurde auch abgedruckt (Arif A.), daher dürfte euch meine Vorgehensweise und Berichterstattung bekannt sein. Da ich auch bei Blue Byte/Ubi Soft mal im Betatest gearbeitet habe (siehe z.B. Siedler IV Handbuch) weiss ich auch das ein ausführlicher Test und die dementsprechende Dokumentation enorm wichtig ist.

Ich bin ambitionierter PC-Schrauber, Bastler, Overclocker und versuche fast täglich mein System (Hard- und Software) aufs neue zu optimieren. Im Overclocking von Grafikkarten habe ich weitreichende Kenntnisse, vom Voltmod bis über Biosmods, von Lüftermods bishin zu Wasserkühlungen. Aber auch Stabilitätstests werden bei mir grossgeschrieben da diese auch nicht unterschätzt und vernachlässigt werden dürfen, dadurch konnte ich sogar bei meiner Grafikkarte (ATI HD4870OC) einen Serienfehler feststellen welcher bei Club3D behoben wurde. Arbeiten und Spielen tue ich auf einem 26" (1920x1200)  Monitor so das ich die Karte auch voll ausreizen kann und werde. Die Zeit für den Test habe ich auch in Hülle und Fülle da ich derzeit im Homeoffice arbeite und mich dann dadurch intensivst um diese Grafikkarte "kümmern" könnte.

Ich würde mich über einen 2. Lesertest sehr freuen da ich alle Voraussetzungen erfülle (gute Foto- und Shootingkenntnisse) und diesen Bericht maßgeblich berreichern kann. 

Vielen Dank im voraus 

ParaMAX (Arif A.)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit zu dem "Lesertest: Gainward Geforce GTX 470".  
Natürlich akzeptiere ich alle genannten Teilnahmebedingungen.

Ich besitze ausreichende OC-Kenntnisse in den Bereichen CPU, GPU RAM und Mainboard.
Um die Grafikkarte zu übertakten werde ich den RivaTuner benutzen, mit dem ich sehr gut umgehen kann.
   Unter Zeitdruck werde ich nicht geraten, da ich zurzeit Schüler bin und somit kein Problem habe
innerhalb von vier Wochen einen Tipp-Top Bericht über die GTX 470 abzuliefern.

Ich war Besitzer einer 8800 GTS und habe jetzt die GTX 260. Eine GTX 470 währe dann wohl  
das Nachfolgemodell dieser Karten. Somit kann ich auch über den Leistungszuwachs berichten, 
der von einer GTX 260 auf die 470er entsteht. Andere Modelle, wie z.B. eine ATI 4850 sind auch vorhanden. 
Somit kann ich einen umfassenden Performancevergleich durchführen. 

Für digitale Fototechnik habe ich mich schon länger interessiert und verfüge über eine Nikon D200, 
die ich auch optimal bedienen kann. Da ein voll bestückter Fototisch vorhanden ist mangelt es auch nicht an zu geringer Beleuchtung.
Somit bin ich in der Lage, hochauflösende Bilder zu erstellen und wenn nötig sogar mit Photoshop CS3 zu bearbeiten. 
Bilder findet ihr in meinem Sysprofile ID 69179 (Signatur).
Graphen, die für einen Test unerlässlich sind kann ich problemlos und übersichtlich mit Excel gestalten.

Die Karte kann bei mir in Benchmarks aller Art sowie mit einer Vielzahl von aktuellen Spielen (Benchmark Sequenz) getestet werden. 
Die Tests werden in verschiedenen Auflösungen und Qualitätsstufen durchgeführt. (1680 x 1050, 1920 x 1200) (2XAA, 4XAA)
Ich kann mit einem Stromzähler auch den Verbrauch den Komplettsystems ermitteln und überprüfen, wie viele Watt die
Karte im Vergleich zu der GTX 260 mehr benötigt.

Das Testsystem besteht aus einem Intel Q9450 der auf max. 3,8 GHz übertaktet wurde, einem Asus P5Q-E Mainboard  
auf der P45 Basis, 4 GB DDR2 OCZ 800 MHz RAM's die problemlos auf 1000 MHz laufen. 
Als Netzteil wird ein 500 Watt starkes Chieftec verwendet, welches somit die
nötige Leistung zur Verfügung stellen kann. Als Kühllösungen des Systems (CPU)
stehen eine hochwertige Wasserkühlung und ein High-End Luftkühler einsatzbereit zur Verfügung. Um die vollen 4 GB RAM
nutzen zu können, wird Windows 7 Ultimate in der 64-Bit Version benutzt.

Da es erlaubt ist, den fertigen Testbericht auch in anderen Foren zu veröffentlichen, werde ich dies in folgenden Foren tun: 

- Hardware Luxx 
- Computerbase
- Sysprofile

Als Gliederung des Tests stellte ich mit folgendes vor: 

- kurze Einleitung mit Bildern und den technischen Daten versehen 
- das Testsystem
- Übertaktung (max. mit Standardspannung)
- Benchmarks (3DMark 2006, Vantage, Unigine Heaven 2.0) (mit und ohne OC)
- Spiele (Crysis DX10, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 DX10 & 11, Modern Warfare 2, GTA IV, Mirrors Edge, Just Cause 2) Alle in verschiedenen Auflösungen und Qualitätsstufen wie oben genannt
- Temperaturen unter FurMark, Leistungsaufnahme

Zum Abschluss werde ich noch eine eigene Meinung schreiben, die man auch unter den Punkt Fazit einordnen könnte. 
Darin möchte ich nochmals zusammenfassend erläutern, für welche Kundengruppe das Produkt geeignet ist und wie
sich der Preis im Vergleich zu der Leistung verhält.

Daher bin ich ein optimal geeigneter Tester für die GTX 470. 

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## bratak1991 (13. April 2010)

Guten Abend liebes PCGH-Team, hallo an die Community!

Auch ich bewerbe mich als Tester der Gainward GTX470.

Mit Grafikkarten, deren aktuellen Marktofferten, und auch den Technikfeatures meine ich mich gut genug auszukennen. Mein Fuhrpark an Grafikkarten reichte von einer GeForce 2MX, über eine GF6200TC, dann auf die ATI 1800xt gwechselt, die ich mit einem Voltmod an ihre Grenzen brachte, und bis zuletzt besitze ich die ATI HD4850.

Bei mir steht in den nächsten ein bis zwei Wochen sowieso ein kompletter Neukauf an Hardware an, so würde sich die GTX470 bei mir auch garantiert nicht langweilen.

Meine Konfiguration steht schon fest:
- Intel Core i5 750
- 4GB DDR3-1600Mhz Ram
- LG Flatron W2261VP FullHD
- und das alles in einem schönen Xigmatek Midgard
Ein leistungsstarkes Netzteil liegt mit dem Thermaltake Toughpower xt 675W schon seit vorgestern neben mir im Schrank.

Geplant war bis heute eigentlich, passend dazu eine HD5850 zu kaufen, da sie besser in mein Preisprofil, als die NVIDIA Pendants passt, doch da kam eure Offerte doch perfekt. Denn als Maschinenbaustudent kann man sich leider nicht immer die schönste und schnellste Grafikkarte leisten.

Binnen vier Wochen wäre ich in der Lage, einen umfassend Test in diesem Forum zu veröffentlichen. Wie es sich gehört, werde auch Bilder, geschossen mit einer Sony Cybershot W130 hinzukommen.

Als Testkriterien werde ich mindestens folgende Punkte im Auge behalten:
- Leistung in diversen Spielen (Crysis, Far Cry 2, Metro 2033, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, GTA4, Dirt 2)
- Test in 3 Auflösungsvarianten (1920x1080, 1680x1080, 1280x1024)
- Test der Lautstärke (es sollte mir gelingen an der TU ein Schalldruckmessgerät auszuleihen)
- Verarbeitungseindruck
- Temperaturen

Es wäre schön, wenn ich euer Tester sein darf.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Martin


----------



## atti11 (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH!

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den TEST der Nvidia GTX 470.

Ich habe genug Ahnung von der Sache (Übertakten, Hardwahre),
momentan bin Ich dabei mich etwas in den V-Mod bereich zu schleichen.
Die Hardware ist vorhanden (Signatur), eine passende Cam ist auch dabei.
In meine Freizeit beschäftige ich viel mit Hardware und baue auch für Bekante/Freunde Rechner zusammen.

Hier sind aktuel noch ein paar ganz neue Bilder aus meinem Office PC Album.

In meinem Test wird es geben:
3D Leistung (Spiel/Benchmark)
Lautstärke
Leistungsaufnahme (vergleich mit anderen Karten)
OC 
Viele Bilder (Karte, GPU etc.)
und das übliche (Lieverumfang etc.)

Ich hoffe ich kann meine Fähigkeiten euch zeigen,
und würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir die Gelegenheit geben könntet.


MfG
Raphael


----------



## amd-user (13. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für die GTX 470 von Gainward.

Ich habe viel Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten sowohl von nvidia als auch von ATI. Da ich nun seit kurzem die nvidia 3D Vision Brille mit dem acer-Beamer H5360 besitze, würden sich gute Testmöglichkeiten anbieten. Auch beispielsweise Direct-X 11 Grafik und andere neue Technologien könnte ich durch mein aktuelles System mit windows 7 64bit testen und beurteilen. 
Ich lese regelmäßig die PC-Games Hardware und bin somit auch auf dem neuesten Stand der GTX 400 und Radeon HD5000 Serie.

Im Überblick:

Mein System:
amd Phenom II 920 Prozessor
ASRock AOD 790GX/128M Mainboard
4GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher
nvidia GTS250, vorher Radeon HD4850
Windows 7 64bit
Bluray Brenner

nvidia 3d vision Brille mit acer H5360 Beamer

Neue und Grafikaufwendige Spiele wie beispielsweise GTA IV

Ich besitze eine Spiegelreflexkamera von Canon und kann mit ihr gut umgehen. Einen HD-Camcorder besitze ich ebenfalls.



Ich würde mich sehr freuen, die Grafikkarte testen zu dürfen. Für meine nvidia 3D Brille könnte ich sie auch sehr gut gebrauchen. Ich schreibe gerne über Technik und Hardware, diese Aufgabe würde mir also auch sehr viel Spaß bereiten und ich würde einen ausführlichen und ordentlichen Bericht schreiben, so wie sie es mir beauftragen werden.


Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung. Auf eine Zusammenarbeit mit PC Games Hardware würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Julian Brunke


----------



## God-Among-Insects (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test der Gainward GTX 470.
Ich bin seit ca. 5 Jahren treuer Leser der PCGH.
Dank eurer Zeitschrift habe ich genug Erfahrungen gesammelt um diese Karte ausgiebig testen zu können und weiß natürlich wie der Artikel dann ungefähr aussehen soll.
Habe auch genug Erfahrungen in Sachen Übertakten.
Was ich mit der GTX 470 vor habe:
-Vergleich zu meiner GTX260
-OC
-Speile Benchmarks mit OC und ohne
-Benchmarks mit verschiedenen CPU Taktfrequenzen
-Temperatur Furmark, Idle, in Spielen
-Verschiedene AA und AF Modi
-Leistungsaufnahme (OC/ohne OC)
-Lautheit (im Vergleich)
Benchmarks werden mit dem System in meiner Signatur gemacht!
Photos: Casio Exlim mit 10.1MP und eine mit 5MP

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich die GTX470 testen könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Dommas (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team !

*Hiermit möchte ich mich gerne um den Test der GTX 470  bewerben.*

Den Test werde ich auf zwei verschiedenen  Testplattformen ausführen:
Zum einen auf einer Core 2 Duo  und zum  anderen auf einer Athlon 2 X4 Plattform.

Messung kann ich  aufgrund meiner Ausrüstung bei Temperatur der Grafikkarte und den  Stromverbrauch des Systems machen. Lautstärkemessungen kann ich leider  nur vom Selbsteindruck her machen.

Zudem werde ich verschiedenste  Benchmarktests durchführen, unter anderem:

- 3D Mark 06
- 3D  Mark Vantage
- Far Cry 2 Benchmark
- FPS in anderen Spielen
-  bei gelegenheit andere Benchmarks ...

als Vergleichsgrafikkarten  verwende ich eine 8800 GT (512MB) und eine HD 5770 (1024MB)

Übertaktungstests  werde ich selbstverständlich auch durchführen. 
Hierbei werde ich den RivaTuner verwenden, mit dem ich bereits einige  Erfahrungen beim Übertakten meiner 8800GT und HD 5770 sammelte.

Bilder werde ich zwar nur mit einer Kompaktkamera machen, wobei ich aber  mittlerweile richtig schöne (Makro-) Fotos machen kann.

Der Bericht wird sehr ausfühlich ausfallen, da ich in der Schule  regelmäßig ausfühlichste Berichte (ca. 5-10 Seiten, Größe 12) innerhalb  einer Woche anfertigen muss und so viel Erfahrung im Berichte anfertigen  habe.
Zudem finde ich meinen Spachstil relativ gut, was mir auch in letzter Zeit meine Lehrer bestätigten.

Ich hoffe Ihr wisst nun genug über meine Vorgehensweise und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich auswählen würdet


----------



## ys8008000 (13. April 2010)

*Bewerbung für den Lesertest einer GeForce GTX470*

Hiermit würde ich mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich spare mir hier mal besser Verweise auf vorhandene Tesmöglichkeiten etc. 
Ein Zeugniss werde ich wohl nicht beifügen müssen.
Computer sind schon lange eine meiner Leidenschaften, schon seit der ATI Rage 2 Pro.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, ys8008000


----------



## Patibim (13. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich gerne als Tester für die gtx 470 bewerben.
Da ich schon viel Erfahrung in Sachen Übertaktung habe 
würde ich 
versuchen das Höchstmögliche an OC aus der gtx 470 raus 
zu holen. 
Anschließend würde ich verschiedene Spielebenchmarks 
durchführen.
(Crysis,Resident Evil 5,3DMark06,3DMark 
Vantage,usw.) einmal mit Standard Takt
und einmal OC. Natürlich gehört dann auch der Vergleich 
der Temperatur dazu.
Da ich noch eine gtx285 habe wäre es auch interessant 
heraus zu finden wie nah
eine gtx285 OC an die gtx470 herankommt und vor allem 
mit welchen mitteln (Lüfter Drehzahl, Temperatur).
Auch könnt ich testen wie groß der Leistungsvorteil ist wenn 
die gtx285 als Physx karte läuft. 
Fotos wären auch kein Problem, da ich eine 8 Megapixel 
Kamera besitze.

Test System:
q6600 @3,6 ghz
xfx 790i
4gb ddr3 ocz 1600 9-9-9-20

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich die Karte testen 
dürfte.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (13. April 2010)

Hi,

ich würde mich gerne bewerben! Da ich grad nach einer 5870 bzw. was ähnlichem suche und ein Freund schon die 5870 schon hatt würde ich sogar sagen könnte man diese dann zum Vergleich mit in den Lesertest einbeziehen! 

An sich PCGH kennt mich oft beworben bisher nie gewonnen.  

Ich  erfülle alle Bedingungen und wäre breit mich der Herausforderung zu stellen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SolidBadBoy


----------



## kero81 (13. April 2010)

Huhu,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich als NobLorRos-Gafikkarten-Schrotter....äääääh tester! Ich habe aktuell eine Gainward GTX 285 und würde sie sehr gerne mit der neuen GTX vergleichen. 

Grüßle Kero


----------



## KingofKingzZ (13. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team! 

Ich bin seit einigen Jahren treuer Fan der PCGH-Print und seit einigen Monaten auch Online Leser. Daher wollte ich mich eigentlich schon immer mal für einen Lesertest bewerben, habe es aber nie getan. Und das will ich jetzt nachholen!

*Warum gerade ich?* 
Ich habe mich schon immer für Hardware, besonders für Grafikkarten interessiert und möchte daher testen, was die GTX 470 zu leisten im Stande ist. Ich schreibe gerne und viel am PC und denke daher, dass ich eine durchaus verständliche Schreibe habe. Ich besitze ich eine Canon EOS 7D, mit der ich sicherlich qualitativ hochwertige Fotos anfertigen kann. Die Fotos können bei Bedarf nochmal mit Photoshop überarbeitet werden. 
Zum testen hätte ich Karten aus dem roten, sowie dem grünen Lager. 
U.a. ATI 1600 Pro, ATI HD 4890, 8600gs u. 9500 gt und eine GTX 260. Wobei ich hier wohl mit den alten Generationen, in Form der 4890 und der GTX 260, vergleichen würde. 
Alle Grafikkarten wurden übertaktet, wenn möglich mit Spannungserhöhung per Afterburner. So würde ich es natürlich auf mit der GTX470 machen. 
Da man 4 Wochen zum testen Zeit hat, würde ich die Karte durch alles mögliche jagen. Sowohl übertaktet als auch mit Standarttakt. 
Um die Leistung in Spielen zu testen würde ich z.B. Crysis, Anno 1404, GTA IV, Metro 2033, Assassins Creed 2,  Modern Warfare 2, Far Cry 2, Arma 2, Race Driver Grid, uvm. verwenden. PhysX könnte ich in Mirrors' Edge, mit der GTX260 als PhysX Karte, ebenfalls testen. Getestet wird mit 1680x1024 und 1920x1024.
Desweiteren wären natürlich 3D Mark Vantage, 3D mark 06 etc. vertreten. 
Um die Temperatur in verschiedensten Systemen zu simulieren könnte ich einmal ohne Lüfter, einmal mit front- und Hecklüfter und einmal mit allen Lüftern messen. 
Mein Restliches System ist übrigens folgendes: 

Phenom II 955 @Megahalems + OC 
4 GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 
Asrock 890gx Extreme 3
Corsair HX 620W 
Cooler Master Strom Sniper (2x 200mm, 1x 120mm, 1x 140mm)  
Windows 7 64 bit

Und als letztes würde ich mich natürlich riesig über eine neue Graka freuen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen KingofKingzZ

PS: Ich finde die Aktion einfach nur Spitze, weiter so!


----------



## saddlatheelephant (13. April 2010)

auch ich möchte mich für den lesertest bewerben.

wollte immer schon mal einen solchen test durchführen  außerdem bin ich von meiner gegenwärtigen 5850 ziemlich überzeug, weshalb ich sicherlich sehr kritisch an die ganze rangehen könnte, ist die 470 doch der direkte konkurent zur 5850


----------



## Egon-711 (13. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich auf für den Lesertest.

Mal schauen was die 470 GTX im Vergleich zu meiner 295 GTX bringt.

System:
Evga X58
I7 920
295 GTX
VelociRaptor mit Win 7

Spiele und sonstige Anwendungen sind vorhanden...


----------



## gamer111333 (13. April 2010)

hey hey liebes PCGH Team =D,
stelle mich hier Freiwillig zur verfügung, die neue GTX 470 von Gainward zu testen.
Dies geschieht in einem sehr schönen Ort und zwar in Aachen =D.
Als übertakter habe ich mir schon etwas länger hier gute Freunde gemacht und zum testen bin ich auch gut vorbereitet. Mein system :
CPU : 2,83 @ 4,0 GHZ
RAM : 8GB OCZ 1100 OC
Mainboard : P5Q - Premium
NEZTEIL : Be-quit 850W
GK : GTX 285 Gainward die aller erste !!!
Ich würde mich freuen zu Gewinnen, denn ich habe sehr viel spaß daran Testberichte zu schreiben, Test´s auszuwerten und am Basteln an meinem PC.
Wünsche noch nen schönen dach
euer gamer111333


----------



## Mystique1680 (13. April 2010)

Ich grüße die PCGH- CREW!
Erstmal ein fettes Danke an Euch, diesen Home-Test für uns User zu ermöglichen. Ich denke das es eine gute möglichkeit wäre, mal in euren Job reinzuschnuppern und zu sehen wie zeitaufwendig solch eine sache ist. Ich bin seit einigen Jahren ein treuer Leser von PCGH-HARDWARE und mir wird es Spaß machen auch einen Teil dazu beizutragen.

Als Plattform dient mir ein Q6600@3,2Ghz,P45, 4GB OCZ Reaper@ 1000Mhz, GTX 260@216Sp mit 22" Monitor, welche eine gängige Systemkonfiguration im Moment darstellt. Software zum Füttern der Grafikkarte wie Benchmarks und Games a la Crysis, Call of Duty4-6 sind ebenso vorhanden. Ich bin überzeugt davon, den direkten Vergleich zur zweitschnellsten gtx von gestern, mit der Heutigen sehr gut in Schrift und Bild für die User festzuhalten. 

Selbsverständlich bin ich im Besitz langjähriger Erfahrung des übertaktens von CPU und GPU.

Also in diesem Sinne, Mystique1680!


----------



## konstantinkk (13. April 2010)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich möchte mich als Tester für die 470 bewerben.
Ich habe ein schnelles und vorallem leises System, des weiteren eine gute Digitalkamera und gute Noten und Deutsch 
Ich hätte die Möglichkeit einen Prolimatech MK-13 auf der Graka zu testen und dann zu sehen, was ich aus der Fermi rausholen kann und ob es möglich ist, diese auch ohne ohrenbetäubenden Lärm zu betreiben. Infos über mein System sind in meinem TB zu finden. Siehe Signatur.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Konstantin


----------



## mekky (13. April 2010)

Feine Sache. Ich komme oft zu pcgh.de und stöbere nach Neuigkeiten. Aber der Aufruf, Tester für eine GTX 470 zuwerden, hat mich sehr neugierig gemacht. Ich habe schon etliche PC's zusammen gebastelt und übertaktet, aber mit einem solchen "Geschütz" hatte ich es noch nicht zutun. Es wäre mir eine Ehre eine der ersten DX 11 Karten nvidias auf Herz und Nieren zuprüfen. Da ich selbst Besitzer einer der ersten DX 10 Karten nvidias bin, (8800GT) wäre es sehr schön zu erfahren welcher Leistungsunterschied zwischen diesen Karten und somit auch zwischen den DX-Generationen besteht. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer und ich weis worauf es ankommt! In diesem Sinne: Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive Antwort freuen. Euer mekky


----------



## WallaceXIV (13. April 2010)

_<[phlegmatismus-ironie-misanthrop-MoDuS=ENABLED]>_

Ich erfülle zwar alle Bedingungen, habe aber eigentlich garkeine Zeit und keine Lust einen ausführlichen Test über eine langweilige Grafikkarte zu schreiben und diesen auch noch zu veröffentlichen. Sollte ich die Karte trotzdem bekommen, könnte man ja nochmal drüber nachdenken, ich kann aber nichts versprechen. Ich könnte die Karte mit meiner GTX280 vergleichen, aber reden wir weiter, wenn es soweit kommen sollte, was ich bei neunzehn Seiten Bewerbungen eher unwahrscheinlich finde. Naja was solls. 

_<[phlegmatismus-ironie-misanthrop-MoDuS=DISABLED]>_


----------



## John-800 (13. April 2010)

Lol OC Fähigkeiten... ich lach mich kringelig "G"
Bin aber beim Pentium 2 damals leider kläglich gescheitert  350MHz ala Standarttackt und net mehr... Aber Die Voodoo 3 ging gute 30MHz höher dank extra Lüfter  was danach Folgte is ja wohl klar: Noch mehr Hardware für OC etc. 
Wenn ich Zeit hätte, könnte ich so ne GTX470 weng quälen, jene Foltereien Dokumentieren, gar im Tripple SLI, was mein Mobo nunmal onboard hat, aber Zeit nunja....


----------



## madace (13. April 2010)

Ist denn dieses OC ein zwingendes MUSS?
Ich könnte mir diverse andere Test-Situationen vorstellen, bei denen OC keine Rolle spielen würde.


----------



## hot6boy (13. April 2010)

wieee  jetzeee???  krüg üsch darfoür de kartee  ??    doin moach uichs !!


----------



## JohnnyPrez (14. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

wie Ihr sehen könnt, habe ich nicht die meisten Beiträge im Forum und werde bei Eurer Auswahl wahrscheinlich auch nicht die erste Wahl sein. Trotzallem hoffe ich, dass Ihr bei Eurer Entscheidung nicht zu sehr voreingenommen seit. Aus diesem Grund bewerbe ich mich um den Posten als Tester der GeForce GTX 470. 

Da ich mir ohnehin eine GTX 470 oder GTX 480 anschaffen wollte, passt mir Euer Angebot entsprechend gut ins Konzept. 

Normalerweise sollte man natürlich nur seine Stärken und Vorzüge aufzählen, dennoch werde ich Euch auch die Punkte nicht verheimlichen, welche mich als potenziellen Tester unter Umständen disqualifizieren. Schließlich geht es hier in erster Linie um einen repräsentativen Test der GeForce GTX 470 und nicht um möglichst günstig ne Top-Karte abzustauben. Aber genug geschwafelt. Nachstehend werde ich Euch nun die Aspekte zu meiner Person und Equipment auflisten, welche für als auch gegen mich sprechen:

*Pro:* 

- Besitze ein starkes System mit einem übertakteten Core i7 (3,9 GHz) und nutze das aktuelle Windows 7 x 64 (siehe auch Signatur). Die Frage, ob ich Erfahrung mit dem Übertakten habe, sollte sich somit auch geklärt haben.

- Seit Kurzem kann ich den Prolimatech MK-13 mein Eigen nennen, welchen ich für die Tests bestimmt nicht in der Ecke liegen lassen werde. 

- Besitze eine gute Kamera, die Fuji FinePix F31fd und kenne ich mich auch mit Bildbearbeitung aus, so dass die Bilder nicht zu Augenkrebs verkommen werden.

- Dass ich schreiben kann, solltet ihr bereits bemerkt haben; logisches Denken und Rechnen funzt natürlich auch. 

- Bin im Besitz aktueller Games wie Metro 2033, Crysis Warhead, Anno 1404, GTA IV etc. sowie von dem synthetischen Benchmark-Programm 3DMark Vantage in der Advanced Edition.

- Mit Furmark, dem MSI Afterburner, Fraps u. ä. Programmen habe ich massig Erfahrung.

*Contra:*

- Als Vergleichskarte kann ich leider nur eine Radeon HD 4850 anbieten. Allerdings bekomme ich mit ein bisschen Glück die ASUS Radeon HD 5850 von nem Kumpel.

- Getestet wird lediglich unter Windows 7 x 64.

- 3D Vision und SLI werde ich nicht testen, weil mir dafür die weitere Hardware fehlt.

- Den Stromverbrauch der Karte werde ich nicht berechnen können, da ich dafür keine speziellen Geräte besitze.

- Die Lautstärke der Karte im Idle sowie unter Last werde ich nur subjektiv wiedergeben können.

- Mein Monitor hat eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 (16:9, Full-HD), so dass ich eine Auflösung von 1680 x 1050 nur interpoliert darstellen kann.



So, jetzt wisst Ihr schon mal, was bei mir geht und was nicht. Ferner werde ich Euch jetzt noch darstellen, was ich überhaupt testen werde:

1. Einleitung mit Bildern des Testsystems, dessen Besonderheiten und selbstverständlich ganz viele Bilder der Grafikkarte einschl. Ausstattung, Länge und mit der Verwendung des MK-13 usw..

2. Wie Ihr mittlerweile schon wisst, habe ich einen Core i7. Da es sich bei der GeForce GTX 470 um eine absolute High-End-Karte handelt, werde ich nicht nur testen, ab wann eine Limitierung der GPU, sondern auch eine Limitierung seitens der CPU auftritt. Dafür werde ich bei meinem Core i7 die Kerne abschalten und damit prüfen, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, eine CPU mit 3 oder sogar nur 2 Kernen einzusetzen. Bei 2 Kernen werde ich auch mit SMT testen, da es ja nun auch die Clarkdales gibt, die zwar nur über zwei Kerne verfügen, aber durch Multithreading mit Dreikernern und ansatzweise noch mit nativen Vierkernern mithalten können. Getestet wird natürlich mit Standardtakt, moderater (20-30%) und massiver (45-50%) Übertaktung.

3. Die Bildrate (FPS) mit und ohne Übertaktung bei den bereits o. g. Spielen in Full-HD, 1680 x 1050 (interpoliert), mit und ohne Kantenglättung und dies stets mit max. Details.

4. Die Übertaktbarkeit mit dem Referenzkühlsystem und dem MK-13. Zusätzlich mit Anhebung der Spannung und die dabei resultierende Hitzeentwicklung + die subjektive Geräuschentwicklung bei langsamer und hoher Drehzahl der Lüfter. Hinweis: Werde für den MK-13 einmal mit einem 120mm Lüfter und anschließend mit zwei dieser Sorte testen. Die Lüfter sind von Lian Li und bieten ein gutes Verhältnis aus Leistung und Lautstärke. Außerdem werde ich diese über eine Lüftersteuerung bedienen.

5. Ganz am Ende wird es natürlich ein Schlussfazit meinerseits geben und ob die Karte für die gebotene Leistung Ihr Geld wert ist.



Gerne bin ich auch bereit, den Test mit jemanden zusammen durchzuführen. Die Person sollte aber ebenfalls aus München sein und für Vergleichszwecke idealerweise über einen Phenom II X 4 verfügen. 

Jetzt kann ich nur noch abwarten und hoffen, dass ich von euch zum Tester erwählt werde. Denn wenn nicht, tja, dann war wohl mein kompletter Schriebs umsonst. 

Liebe Grüße aus München, 

Dario

*Nachtrag:*

Habe heute, den 14.04.2010, meinen Arbeitskollegen von der Aktion erzählt. Der besitzt ebenfalls einen übertakteten Core i7 gepaart mit der Gainward GeForce 285 GTX (2 GByte-RAM-Version). Damit lässt sich bestimmt gute Vergleiche anstellen.  Er wird sich wohl in Kürze ebenfalls im Forum anmelden.


----------



## BlackDragon26 (14. April 2010)

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Test einer Gainward GTX470

Zurzeit ist meine geliebte GTX280 in Reperatur und eine 4jahre alte 8800GTX tut ihr Werk.
Das komplette system ist in meiner Signatur zu lesen!

Über Übertaktungs wissen verfüge ich auch. 
Ich habe sehr viel Zeit da ich Hausmann bin.

Was die Software seite angeht habe ich NFS-Shift, COD MW2, PC Mark Vantage Basic (dank Aktueller PCGH print), Racedriver Grid und diverse andere Titel.

Zusätzlich besitze ich einen 2. PC mit einem Intel C2D 6850 als MB kommt komm das Asus Rampage Formula zum einsatz auf dem sich 4GB Mushkin PCGH DDR2 Ram befinden die Cpu wird von einem Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme gekühlt der mit einem Scythe S-Flex SFF21F 1600 u/min versehen ist und ebenfalls wie mein Hauptsystem mit Win7 Läuft.


----------



## Otep (14. April 2010)

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal 

Mein System wäre:

Intel Q2Q 9550 @ 3,825 GHz
Corsair XMS² 2 x 2 GB DDR2 800 RAM @ 900 MHz
Win7 HP64 Bit
Aktuelle GraKa GTX 260
Samsung SP F1 640 GB

Ich möchte behaupten das ich Erfahrung mit HW habe, da ich auch beruflich in der Branche arbeite, ich bin der Rechtschreibung mächtig und meine die Voraussetzungen erfüllen zu können

Als Test Spiele stehen zur Verfügung: CSS, AvP3, COD MW2, Metro2033, Siedler 7, Crysis, Divinity2, FEAR 1-2, COH und vieles mehr...

MfG Otep


----------



## New-Bee (14. April 2010)

Hi PCGHx Team,

ich würde mich gerne für den Test der GTX 470 bewerben.
Ich habe seit ca. 6 Jahren Erfahrung mit Hardware und auch beim übertakten bin ich mittlerweile doch recht erfahren.

Ich würde mich gerne eigene Erfahrungen mit Fermi machen, um sagen zu könnnen, ob sie eine Konkurrenz zu  ATI sind.

Über eine Auswahl zum Test würde ich mich freuen

New-Bee


----------



## mad-onion (14. April 2010)

Ich versuche es auch mal und bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls zum Lesertest der Gainward Geforce GTX 470.

Ich handle nicht nur mit Komponenten, ich erstelle auch Systeme. Seit nun über 12 Jahren schraube ich an PCs, sowohl privat als auch beruflich.
Ich kann sämtliche in Frage kommenden Betriebssysteme vorweisen, habe eine eigene PC-Werkstatt in der mehr als ausreichende Ressourcen sowie Arbeitsplatz zur Verfügung stehen. Außerdem habe ich genug Zeit um Tests durchzuführen und zu dokumentieren, da ich meine Arbeitszeit zu 90% selbst einteilen kann und eine taugliche Cam samt Fotoausrüstung (ich mach ja auch Produktbilder für den Shop) sind ebenfalls vorhanden.
Benchmarks sind mit allen aktuellen Games durchführbar.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## PowerKrumel (14. April 2010)

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich als Tester für die Nvidia GTX 470

Die Anforderungen erfülle ich alle, ich habe schon Grafikkarten Übertaktet, angefangen mit der GTX 8800 via Riva Tuner und Bios Flash bis hin zur GTX 260.
Ich besitzt eine gute Digicam (Spiegelreflex)  und einen Leistungsstarken PC (siehe Signatur)

Mich interessiert vor allem wir groß der Leistungsunterschied zur GTX 260 ausfällt

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Zimmi


----------



## Deman (14. April 2010)

Hallo 
Obwohl ich mich hier zu ersten mal melde hoffe ich denoch auf ne Chance.
Mit Nvidia Karte ab der 7800GTX die immernoch im 2 Rechnenknecht arbeitet erfahrung. Mein aktuelles System ist in der Signatur Fotos sind kein Problem, auch Oc sollte möglich sein beim Termi^^.
Gespielt wird alles ausser MMos, Metro 2033,GTA 4,Crysis und so weiter eindlich alles auftreibbar.


----------



## Darthi (14. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit um den "Platz" als Lesertester. Seit 1996 baue ich meine PC´s selbst zusammen, mein erster war ein 486 DX2 80. Seither habe ich, sofern verfügbar, immer Nvidia-Grafikkarten (Riva TNT2, GeForce 256, FX5200, FX5700, 6600 GT, 7900 GT, 8600 GT) benutzt. Eine kurze Zeit lang hatte ich auch eine Voodoo mit "Dongle" als 3D-Beschleuniger, das waren noch Zeiten. Seitdem habe ich meine PC´s immer selbst zusammengebaut und übertaktet. 

Seit letztem Jahr verfüge ich über ein selbst zusammengestelltes und -gebautes System mit folgenden Komponenten (es wurde seither ständig erweitert):

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 4 Ghz
Kühlung: Scythe Kama Cross
Mainboard: EVGA 780i SLI (Firmware updated)
RAM: 8 GB Corsair DHX (leicht übertaktet)
Grafikkarte: 1 x Asus GTX 280 und 1 x Leadtek GTX 280 im SLI (leicht übertaktet für den "Normalbetrieb" auf 650 Mhz)
NIC: Bigfoot Killer Xeno Pro NIC
Festplatte: 2 x Samsung Spinpoint F1 
OS: Windows 7 x64 Professional
Monitor: HannsG 28" @ 1900 x 1200 

Ich verfüge über eine große Anzahl von Spielen wie z. B. CoD Modern Warfare 2, Battlefield Bad Company 2, World of Warcraft und diversen Benchmark-Programmen, wie Aquamark, 3D Mark 06 und Vantage. 

Systemanalyseprogramme wie GPU-Z, CPU-Z etc. sind auch vorhanden und können von mir entsprechend benutzt werden. Screenshots stellen für mich kein Problem dar ebenso sollte mein Schriftbild und Ausdrucksweise, auch wenn ich teilweise noch die alte Rechtschreibung benutze, dem gewünschten Standard entsprechen. 

Bebilderte Dokumentationen sind für mich kein Neuland, da ich auch beruflich "Handbücher" für Lehrlinge erstelle. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte alle Fragen zu Eurer Zufriedenheit beantworten und hoffe auf ein positives Feedback.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe


----------



## n!Faculty (14. April 2010)

Schon länger angemeldet, aber selten gepostet...

Bis jetzt! 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Test der GTX 470. Mein aktuelles System setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

E8400@3.6GHz
MSI P45 Neo-FR
4GB OCZ Reaper DDR2-1066@4-4-4-18
2x 500GB Samsung Spinpoint F1@Raid0
ATI Radeon 4870 1GB
Benq 22'' Monitor

Betriebssysteme:
Windows 7x64
Windows 7x32
Windows Vista/Windows XP verfügbar
Linux

Ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker/Systemintegration und bringe als solcher das nötige Fachwissen für einen Test mit.
Meine Testplattform läuft stabil, Benchmarks sind sowohl synthetisch als auch in Spielen möglich.
Meine jetzige Grafikkarte lief bereits mit OC-Einstellungen, momentan allerdings wieder auf Stocksettings.
Fotos/Screenshots sind kein Problem, ebensowenig wie nachträgliche Bildbearbeitung (schärfen, zoomen, markieren etc.)


----------



## PrimalGamer (14. April 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest der GAINWARD GTX470.

Ich bin langjähriger PCGH-Abbonent und habe entsprechend hinreichende Erfahrung in Sachen Grafikkarten und Overclocking. Ferner könnte ich diverse Testplattformen zur Verfügung stellen. Um hinsichtlich Benchmarks eine CPU-Limitierung auszuschließen würde ich auf folgendes System zurück greifen:

Core-i7 920@ 4Ghz (WaKü)
Gigabyte X58-EXTREME (WaKü)
6 GB DDR3-1600 (Corsair XMS @ 7-7-7-20)
Corsair HX850W
Windows 7 64bit

Alle gängigen Benchmark- und Diagnostiktools sind vorhanden.
Ich habe in meinen 28 Lebensjahren schon in etwa 30 Grafikkarten besessen und bin daher mit der Materie vertraut.

Ich bin sprachlich versiert und stelle einen ansprechenden und ausführlichen Test in Aussicht. Digitale Fotografie liegt mir ebensfalls.


----------



## SoBeRiAn (14. April 2010)

Auch ich schließe mich den zahlreichen Bewerbungen an 

Ich bewerbe mich zum PCGH Leseertest der GeForce GTX470.

Ich kann auf gut 14 Jahre PC Hard - sowie Softwarekenntnisse zurückgreifen. Der umgang mit dem PC fällt mir leicht, daher bin ich mit allen gängingen Übertaktungstools sowie Benchmarks vertraut.

Um euch, den Redakteuren und Lesern einen wirklich ausführlichen und gut zu verstehenden Test vorzulegen.

Die Erstellung und Bearbeitung von digitalen Bildern liegt mir auch.

Hier mein System:

Asus P5N-T Deluxe
Intel Core 2 Duo Quad 9300 @ 3,0 GHz
8 GB Corsair XMS 2 DDR 2-800
Windows 7 64-Bit
2 x 500 Watt Jersey Black Edition


----------



## snapstar123 (14. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team.
Ich würde mich gerne für denn Lesertester dieser Grafikkarte bewerben.
In sachen Grafikkarten habe ich genügend Erfahrung und würde sie auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.
Prüfen würde ich sie vorallem in der Leistungsaufnahme da sie sehr hoch sein soll vom Stromverbrauch sowie die Temperaturen dazu habe ich auch an Netzteile genügend Leistung und auch ersatz, um da auch zu schauen was reichen würde als Netzteil von der Leistung her.
Falls auch erlaubt würde ich auch denn Referenzkühler wechseln um denn Vergleich zwischen denn Stockkühler und einem Kühler wie denn AC Accelero Extreme Pro oder Prolimatech MK-13.
Also Gehäuse habe ich auch eine Auswahl um auch den Airflow im Gehäuse der Grafikkarte an zu passen.
Übertakten würde ich sie natürlich auch und schauen was bei Referenzkühler an Takt drinnen ist sowie dann wieder der Leitungsverbrauch an Strom der Grafikkarte und wie sich auch die Temperaturen beim Overclocking verhalten im Idle und unter Last wie mit Furmark z.B.
Also ich würde mich freuen als Lesertester ausgewählt zu werden, Erfahrung in diesem Forum habe ich auch genug um einen sauberen Thread zu erstellen sowie auch ordentliche Fotos zu machen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## pain_suckz (14. April 2010)

Moin,moin aus dem sonnigen Niedersachsen !

Auch ich würde mich herablassen diese Karte für Euch zu testen 
Ob ich alle von Euch geforderten Kriterien erfülle, könnt Ihr testen, indem Ihr mir die Karte überlasst!

Angemessenes Testsystem vorhanden, siehe Sig.

Wäre schön von Euch zu hören....

In diesem Sinne pain_suckz


----------



## MikeLucien (14. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH,

Ich möchte mich hiermit beim Lesertest zu Geforce 470 bewerben:

-Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein - *Bin ich.*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. - *Verspreche einen ausfühlichen Beitrag zu schreiben.*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen - *Habe ich. Wenn auch nicht bis hin zu Volt-Mods. Benchen kann ich auch, 3DMarks und genug Spiele und Erfahrung sind vorhanden.*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - *Schaff ich schon *- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen - *Kann ich.*- Die 

-Alle restlichen Bedingungen - *Akzeptiert*

Mein System (In der Signatur) wird höchstens der E8400 @ 3.6 Ghz vllt. etwas ausbremsen aber einen ordenlichen Test wird trotzdem gemacht werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
MikeLucien


----------



## leapahead (14. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich erstmalig für einen Lesertest.

*Warum*? Weil für mich wirklich eine Hardwarekomponente zur Verfügung gestellt wird, die ich mir, sofern nicht über den Lesertest, auch selbst beschaffen würde. Dementsprechend: Warum nicht versuchen?

*Wieso ich*? Mein PC Tagebuch *klick* (leider mein einziger großer Beitrag zur Community - bis bald vielleicht) erfreute sich überwiegend positiver Resonanz, bezüglich Ausdruck und Stil.

*Wo*? Die Geforce GTX470 würde in meinem Desktop 'BlackSpezies HD' (siehe Signatur), statt der derzeit verbauten ATi Radeon HD 3870 Platz finden. Zusätzlich würde ich eine 9800GT 1GB zeitweilig dazustecken, um diverse PhysX Benchmarks zu vollziehen. Bei dieser Konstellation ist unter Umständen auch ein stärkeres Netzteil gefragt (derzeit nur 500W), welches ich auch besorgen kann. (Wäre natürlich auch ein interessanter Testbereich - Stromverbrauch & Netzteilwahl)

*Wie*? Neben den Standardbenchmarks 3DMark 06 und Vantage Advanced würde ich meine aktuellen Spiele MassEffect 2, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, Crysis + Crysis Warhead und vor allem, wegen der PhysX Benchmarks, Cryostasis testen. Um die Tesselationleistung zu ermitteln würde ich den Unigine Heaven Benchmark verwenden und zusätzlich, wenn ich den Lesertest durchführen dürfte, auch Metro 2033 kaufen.
Selbstverständlich würden auch Wünsche von PCGH und den PCGH Extreme Usern Einfluss finden.
Auch Übertaktung wäre ein großer Teibereich meines Berichtes (vielleicht sogar der wichtigste).
Wie bereits oben erwähnt ist der Stromverbrauch ebenfalls ein wichtiges Testkriterium.
Zu Beginn würde ich die GeForce jedenfalls auf ihre Multimediaeigenschaften hin testen. (Ist die Durchschleifung eines S/PDIF Signals an einen AV Receiver möglich, wie gut harmoniert die Grafikkarte mit LCD Fernseher, weiß die HD Videowiedergabe auch im Vergleich zu Notebookhardware [bereits 7 unterschiedliche Notebooks getestet - damals für mich wegen der umstrittenen Wiedergabe-/Beschleunigungsfähigkeiten der auf PowerVR SGX Technologie basierenden Intel GMA 500 interessant] zu gefallen, usw.)

...und noch viele andere Situationen, in denen sich die Gainward Geforce GTX470 beweisen müsste, würde ich miteinfließen lassen.


 PCGH Team und Gainward: Ich würde meinen Job - obwohl kein Supernerd, so glaube ich, sehr gut erledigen! Gebt mir bitte den Zuschlag für den Test/Bericht! Danke.


----------



## Ghostrider-1 (14. April 2010)

Hallo
Ich würrde mich gerne für den Test bewerben,meine Hardware:
Intel Core i7-920
GTX 280
Rampage III Extreme
2x Western Digital Raptor
Thermaltake Xaser VI
6 GB 1800 DDR3
Win 7 64 bit
Und zur Zeit menge Zeit.
Tschau


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (14. April 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Hier mit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest einer Gainward Geforce GTX 470. Zu bieten habe ich rund in 3 Jahre angesammeltes Computerwissen.


- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein*Schon seit dem 26.12.2007 *​- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.*Ich werde mir größt mögliche Mühe geben!*​- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen*Vorhanden*​- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben*Vorhanden *​- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen*
**Canon G9 und evtl. EOS 40D vorhanden*​- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen*
**Ich freu mich drauf *​- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren   auf diesem Wege weitere Details*Alles klar*​- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht   weiterverkaufen*
**Versteht sich von selbst..*​- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts.  Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert  werden.*Verstanden*​- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester*
**Das beste an der ganzen Sache *​- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen   Foren veröffentlichen*
**Wird nicht nötig sein.. PCGHX ist das einzigst wahre Forum *​- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen*Richtig so *​* 
*Mein System:*
*Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,6GHz
Sapphire HD4870 512MB
Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe Wifi/AP
Mushkin 2x2GB 800MHz
Intel X25-M G2 80GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
Seagate 500GB
be Quiet! BQT P6 Pro-530W

​Viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer!! 

MfG
Dennis


----------



## Cr@zed^ (14. April 2010)

Hiermit würde ich auch gerne meine Bewerbung zum Lesertest abgeben.

Ich habe meine Erfahrungen im PC Bereich seit den guten alten C64 Zeiten in den 1980er Jahren immer mehr vertiefen können und würde die GTX 470 gerne gegen meine Grafikkarten antreten lassen. Die da wären: 
Zwei HD 4870 als Einzelkarte und auch im Crossfire Set Up, sowie eine HD 5770. 

Mich würde die Performance im Vergleich zu DX 9, 10, 10.1 sowie 11 des neuesten Krachers von nVidia/Gainward interessieren. Auch würde ich gerne die Rechenleistung bei Boinc@Home gegen  meine ehemaligen GTX 260 und meinen ATI's vergleichen. 

Da mein System auf möglichst niedrige Geräuschemision ausgerichtet ist, würde mich zudem der Geräuschpegel der GTX 470 im Vergleich zu den ATI's die mit dem Scythe Musashi bestückt sind brennend interessieren. Leider könnte ich dazu aber keine profesionellen Messungen durchführen, was ich allerdings in einem Lesertest auch nicht erwarten würde.


----------



## Tremendous (14. April 2010)

Liebes PCGHX-Team,

auch ich möchte meine Bewerbung für den Lestertest der Gainward Geforce GTX 470 einbringen.

In den letzten Jahren bin ich immer der aktuellen Grafikgeneration gefolgt. Durch die starke Verspätung der aktuellen nVidea-Modelle habe ich leider bis heute warten müssen. Aktuell vollbringt eine GTX 260 ihre Arbeit in meinem System und soll nun durch die neue Generation abgelöst werden.

Zum Test steht mir mir ein aktuelles i5-System von Intel mit 4 GB Ram und einem P55 MB von Asus zur Verfügung. 550 Watt liefern die nötige Spannung für die Hardware. Zudem ist mein System Stand heute bereits übertaktet. Mein I5-750 läuft mit 4x 3200 MHz, mein DDR3 Speicher von G.Skill läuft aktuell mit 1800 MHz.

Zum Vergleich der Grafikleistung stehen mir aktuell noch eine nVidea GTX 260 und eine nVidea 8800 GT zur Verfügung. Da diese beiden Grafikkarten in den aktuellen Umfragen von PCGHX bei vielen Usern im Einsatz sind, empfielt sich für mich ein Test um die reale Leistungssteigerung mit der GTX 470 darzustellen.

Meinen Test möchte ich mit aktuellen Spielen sowie verfügbaren Benchmarks balastbar darstellen. Besonderes Augenmerk möchte ich den Temperaturen der Grafikkarte widmen.
Um die Karte auch für eine Leistungssteigerung zu wapnen, wird diese mit einem neuen Kühler ausgerüstet. Dies soll etwaigige Leistungsreserven aufdecken.

Zum Einsatz wird neben Windows 7 auch Windows XP kommen.
An Spielen habe ich aktuell an Crysis, Anno1404, CoD: MW2 und Metro 2033 gedacht.
Benchmarks stehen mit PC Mark Vantage   sowie 3DMark 2003,  3DMark 2005  3DMark 2006 genügend zur Verfügung. 

Für digitale Fotos steht mir eine DSLR von Sony zur Seite und mir gelingt es die Testergebnisse in schöne Worte zu kleiden.

Alle weiteren Teilnahmekriterien erfülle ich selbstverständlich ebenfalls.

Viele Grüße
Tremendous


----------



## NineEleven (14. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch, Tester der Gainward Geforce GTX 470 zu werden.

Angemeldet bin ich schon länger, trete aber überwiegend als Leser in Erscheinung.

Seit etwa 6 Jahren baue ich mir meine Rechner zusammen, mein aktuelles Exemplar ist jetzt seit letzten Samstag fertig. Seit ich "Selbstbauer" bin, lese ich regelmäßig die PC Games Hardware, um mich über aktuelle Entwicklungen im Hardware-Bereich sowie deren Nutzen für Spieler zu informieren.

Gequält wird mein Rechner im Grunde genommen täglich, es sei denn, ich finde mal gar keine Zeit dazu.

Der deutschen Sprache bin ich - denke ich - mächtig genug, um Euch einen ausführlichen Testbericht liefern zu können, den ich Euch hiermit verspreche, falls ich Tester werde sollte.  Begleitende Fotos sollten mit einer EOS 450D kein Problem darstellen. 

Mein aktuelles System:

ASUS P7P55D-E
Intel Core i5-750
Club 3D Radeon 4890 Superclocked Edition
4 GB A-Data DDR3-1600+
CoolerMaster Silent Pro M500


----------



## JackBauer006 (14. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH/PCGHX Team,

auch ich würde mich herzlich gerne für den Lesertest der GTX 470 bewerben. Grund dafür ist die Tatsache, dass ich aktuell mit dem Kauf einer neuen Graka liebäugel mich aber bisher nicht entscheiden konnte ob ich ATI treu bleibe, oder endlich mal wieder seit langem die Fronten wechsel. DX11 ist da natürlich Pflicht!
Warum ich mich dafür eigne:
Ich hab einen Aktuellen PC mit dem Q9550 (E0) als CPU und 4GB Ram, außerdem Win7 Pro 32/64 bit. Also einer Konfiguration wie sie vermutlich ein sehr großer Teil der Leser hat. Außerdem hab ich einen Full-HD Screen und kann somit auch die seltener getestete Auflösung von 1920x1080 testen und somit auch Besitzern eines Full-HD Displays (ohne 1920x1200 Unterstützung) meine Erfahrungen berichten
Mein BeQuiet NT mit 850W liefert auch den nötigen Strom für gute OC ergebnisse von CPU und Graka. Aktuell habe ich meine CPU auf 3,4GHz laufen, seit etwa 1 Jahr stabil, dank 4 Gehäuselüftern und nem CPU Lüfter mit 35mm Dicke von SilverStone!

Ich bin Student an der LMU München und hab somit auch die übliche Studentenfreizeit^^ und für neue Hardware würde ich dann auch mal Pause beim Lernen machen

Bin 20 Jahre alt/jung und wohne mit meiner Verlobten zusammen, somit können wir beide die GTX 470 auf Herz und Nieren testen.
Ich baue nun schon seit über 6 Jahren meine PCs selber und auch für Freunde/Bekannte habe ich schon etliche PCs zusammengebastelt, bin also kein Anfänger sondern schon etwas erfahrener.

Wie ihr lesen könnt, bin ich der deutschen Sprache sehr wohl mächtig und habe mir auch Zeit genommen einen etwas längern Text hier zu verfassen als manche die vielleicht nur eine neue Grafikkarte ergattern wollen. Diese Zeit werde ich mir auch beim Testen nehmen.

Ach ja und noch etwas... Die PCGH lese ich schon seit geraumer Zeit - unzählige Ausgaben hab ich schon verschlungen...ach wenn ich doch nur soviel Zeit für die Uni investieren würde, dann wäre der "Dr." schon drin Ich fand/finde die PCGH und neuerdings auch die PCGHX mit Abstand die beste Zeitschrift dieser Thematik. Sie hat mir schon in etlichen Hardware-Krisen weitergeholfen und so würde auch ich gern meinen Teil dazu beisteuern.
Bei Interesse gebe ich auch gern noch weiterhin Auskunft über mich/meine Hardware.

Vielen Dank für die jahrelange begleitung und drückt mir die Daumen

Liebe Grüße

Boris, alias JackBauer006


----------



## Raykert (14. April 2010)

Hi, 
ich bewerbe mich auch gerne bei diesem Lesertest!

*[x] Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
[x] Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen* 
(Ich besitze und übertakte die GTX260 und GF7950; verfolge das aktuelle Geschehen als Abonnent der PCGH und im Internet)
*[x] Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben* 
(immerhin elf Punkte im Deutsch-Abi )
*[x] Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen* 
(würde die Minolta von einem Freund benutzen)
*[x] Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen* 
(bei der Karte würde ich noch nicht mal in Versuchung kommen die abzugeben )
*[x] Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.* 
(wäre sicherlich kein Problem, dafür würde es sich auch lohnen mal Urlaub zu nehmen )
*[x] Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester* 
(dem würde ich nicht im Wege stehen)


*Hier noch Daten für den möglichen Testrechner:*
Intel Q9450 @ 3,0 Ghz
ASUS Maximus II Formula
4 GB DDR2-RAM von OCZ
Gainward (ohne Scheiss  ) GTX 260 – zum Vergleich
500 Watt Netzteil von Enermax
22“ TFT von Samsung (1680x1050)
zum Test mit einer höheren Auflösung kann ich auch meinen 32“ LED-TV verwenden (1920x1080)

MfG Raykert


----------



## ArMyHuHn (14. April 2010)

Hier mit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest einer Gainward Geforce GTX 470. Zu bieten habe ich rund in 3 Jahre angesammeltes Computerwissen.


- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 

*             Bin ich* 

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
*Ist kein Problem für mich*​- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen 
*Habe schon über 10 Jahre Eerfahrung im Übertakten von Hardware *​- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
*Das versteht sich von selbst  *​- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen*
*
*Das ist kein Problem *
​- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen*
*
*Super *​- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details 
*Ok *​- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen*
*
*Das ist Logisch sonst kann man auch keinen ausführlichen Test machen *​- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
*Das ist kein Problem *​- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester*
*
*Das ist Genial schon mal ich selber eine Gainward GTS 250 habe *​- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen*
*
*Spuer idee aber für mich gibt es nur ein Forum das von PCGHX *​- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 
*Ist auch ganz klar *​*
*Mein PC:*
*
Prozessor: AMD Phenom X4 9500 @ 2400MHz
MainBoard: ASUS M2N68 
RAM: 1024 MB PDP Systems (6400)
1024 MB PDP Systems (6400)
2048 MB Team Group Inc. (6400)
2048 MB Team Group Inc. (6400) 
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTS 250 1024 MB GDDR3 @OC
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio
Laufwerk: ST3500830AS(500GB) /Western Digital 1000GB

MFG
ArMyHuHn​


----------



## yello7676 (14. April 2010)

Ich berwerbe mich hiermitauch, ein Tester der Gainward Geforce GTX 470 zu werden.

-Ich bin Mitglied in diesem Forum
-Einen Ausfühlichen Test in kein problem.
-Habe genung erfahrung mit übertakten von Grafikkarten
-Mein Schreibe ist recht in ordung 
-Digitale Fotos sind kein Problem

Testen würde ich die GTX 470 mit meinen System bestehend aus:

AMD Phenom II X3 720 @3,4Ghz
2x2GB DDR2 800
ASUS M3A78-T
ASUS HD 5850 1GB
Sharkoon Rebel 9 gut belüftet und groß genung für das Monster
+1920x1080er Auflösung FullHD

Mfg yello7676


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit um den Lesertest zur Nvidia Geforce GTX470 von Gainward. Das "Kleingedruckte" erfülle ich voll und ganz, von meinen Schreibfähigkeiten könnte ihr euch ein Bild in der Folding-Topic machen, für die ich bereits mehrere HowTo's und kleinere, eher von Softwarespezifischen angelegenheiten handelnde, Testberichte verfasst habe.

Ja, was würde ich testen? Spontan würde mir folgendes einfallen:


Wie gut lässt sich die Wärmeentwicklung abführen? Einmal mit Standart-Luftkühlung; anderer Testaufbau mit eingebunden in einer Wakü (dort speziell: wie verhalten sich die Restlichen Komponenten im Kreislauf/die Wassertemperatur/ist es möglich den G100-Chip lautlos zu kühlen (360er Radi mit 3x Naxonia @ 5V)?).
Natürlich die Spieleleistung. Was für eine Steigerung erfährt der User wenn er von einer G9x/G200-Karte auf Fermi umsteigt?
Leistung in Folding @ Home, inklusive der Funktionsprüfung bezüglich des (Kompatiblitäts-)Hacks für den GPU2-Client.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich der Auserwählte sein werde. Wünsche allen restlichen Teilnehmern allerdings auch viel Glück .


----------



## theLamer (14. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Redaktion 

Mitglied im Forum bin ich schon länger und es wäre mir eine Ehre, einen Lesertest zur  Gainward Geforce GTX 470 zu verfassen. Hardware ist meine größte Leidenschaft, besonders Grafikkarten und Prozessoren. Mein Hobby ist es, Karten zu benchmarken, weshalb ich auch tatkräftig das HWBOT-Team von PC Games Hardware unterstütze. Um vorne mitzuspielen bedarf es des öfteren Modifikationen an der Hardware, die ein höheres Übertaktungspotential ermöglichen, deren Umsetzung einiges an Know-How fordert. Des weiteren habe ich mit Tweaks und dem Benchmarken mit Fraps sowie diversen Spielen Erfahrung.
Insofern ist bei mir eine sehr solide Basis für einen guten Test vorhanden.

Für digitale Bilder habe ich eine Nikon Coolpix 4600, für _gute_ digitale Bilder eine Konica Minolta von meinem Vater. Genau diese würde ich auch verwenden.

Für einen Vergleichstest würde meine GTX285 herhalten, eine immer noch gute Grafikkarte der GT2xx-Generation mit fehlender Unterstützung für DX11, dafür aber günstiger als die GTX 470. Interessant wäre zu prüfen, ob sich der Wechsel einer GTX280/285 auf eine GTX470 lohnt. Dabei habe ich natürlich vor, das typische_ PC Games Hardware-Anforderungsprofil_ anzusetzen. 
Das heißt im Klartext ein Test zu Leistung (Schwerpunkt), Lautstärke, Design, Übertaktbarkeit, Leistungsaufnahme, Temperaturen usw. 
Das nötige Werkzeug zum Testen, Voltmodden und Kühlen ist in meinem Benchlabor vorhanden, genauso wie ein potentes System, um CPU-Limitierung möglichst auszuschließen. Alle Benchmarks (synthetische Benchmarks und Spiele wie GTA IV und Crysis) kann mein i7 mit bis zu 4,4 GHz durchlaufen (wie z.B. hier). Nähere Informationen zu meinem System bekommt ihr auf Anfrage, das Wichtigste ist in der Signatur zu lesen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, die Karte testen zu dürfen. 

Gruß


----------



## djfussel (14. April 2010)

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,

gerne würde ich die neue Nvidia Fermi Karte ausgiebig als Leser eures Magazines testen.



Viele Grüße an die Redaktion
Euer DJFussel


----------



## Frostyrobar (14. April 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGHX-Team,

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest.

Ich verfüge über Erfahrung beim übertakten von sowohl alten als auch neueren Grafikkarten, welche auch heute noch in Betrieb sind und einwandfrei funktionieren. Auch bei der Bedienung aktueller Übertaktungs- und Analysesoftware ergeben sich bei mir keine Probleme. Es stehen mir sowohl verschiedene Benchmarks als auch Computerspiele zur Verfügung, die momentan viel in Gebrauch sind, um einen repräsentativen Test zu erstellen.
Die Entwicklung der Fermi-Karten habe ich von Beginn an mitverfolgt und ich möchte mir gerne ein eigenes Bild, des neuen Vertreters von NVIDIA im DirectX-11 Bereich, machen. Um das Testverfahren in entsprechender Qualität aufzunehmen und zu dokumentieren, verfüge ich sowohl über moderne Spiegelreflex-Digitalkameras, als auch über das nötige Know-how, um ansehnliche Bilder für den Test zu schießen.
Über die Auswahl als Lesertester würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Frostyrobar


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. April 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:
> *- Ihr müsst Mitglied im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
> *Bin ich!*
> - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben
> ...


Ich hab übrigens einen i7 mit 3,6 GHz, dieser sollte die GraKa nicht ausbremsen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
fac3l3ss


----------



## w00tification (14. April 2010)

Moin, moin!

Knapp die Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Seit über 2 Jahren aktiver PCGH-Leser und seit dem PCGHX-Mitglied
- Ich würde die GTX470 liebend gerne testen und darüber berichten!
- ausreichend bis viel Grafikkarten- und OC-Erfahrung vorhanden (siehe Fließtext)
- Ich denke, ich kann schreiben (beachte Fließtext). Außerdem kann ich parallel benchen und schreiben, was mir mein Netbook erlaubt. Ich werde also unabhängig vom Testsystem sein können.
- Mein Smartphone LG GC900 liefert sehr gute Bilder bis zu 8MP, welche ich natürlich herunterskalieren werde, falls nötig
- Ich werde alle weiteren Teilnahmebedingungen beachten!

Und kurz zu mir: Ich studiere technische Informatik an der Hochschule für angewandte Wissenschaften Hamburg im vierten Semester. Bei mir dreht sich alles um Hardware, Hardware, Hardware...!

Ich habe noch meine (alte) 8800GTS-512 und meine aktuelle GTX275 noch. Beides sind sehr attraktive Karten, finde ich. Außerdem könnte ich so einen Generationsvergleich aufstellen zwischen der 8er-Serie, 200er-Serie und der neuen 400er-Serie.

Bei Benchmarks kann ich mit verschiedenen Futuremark, anderne sythetischen und einigen bekannten Spielebenchmarks dienen, die auch von PCGH genutzt werden.

Overclocking ist mir nicht fremd! CPU und GPU mussten schon immer unter meiner OC-Wut leiden. Zwei GPUs (Riva TNT2 & Radeon 7500) haben es leider nicht überlebt. Meine 8800GTS-512 hat aber via Custom-Kühler & OC (+15 bis 20%) sogar eine GTS250 (512) in jeder Hinsicht geschlagen. Meine GTX275 läuft (erstmal) auf GTX285-Taktraten.

Mein System bietet meines Erachtens genug Leistung, um auch die GTX470 auszureizen:

Intel C2Q Q9550 @3,825 GHz (Ohne Spannungsanhebung)
Zalman CNPS9700 LED-Cu mit genug Kühlleistung
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3RL @450 MHz FSB (FSB-Wall noch nicht erreicht)
OCZ 4 GiB DDR2-1066 CL5 @DDR2-1080
Corsair VX450W mit 450W (noch nicht am Limit)
3x Samsung F1, F2 HDDs @AHCI
Freie Partition für eine saubere, neue Windows-Installation! (XP & Vista & 7 möglich)


----------



## Bl4ckIce (14. April 2010)

Hallo PCGHX- Team

Hiermit möchte ich mich zu eurem Leser Test für die Gainward GTX 470 bewerben. Erstmal ein bisschen was zu meiner Person. Bin 21 Jahre alt komme aus Regensburg und baue meine eigenen PC's zusammen seit dem ich 15 bin . Übertakten mache ich sehr gerne da ich es einfach geil finde die Hardware an ihre grenzen zu treiben und das maximale raus zu holen.

*
Teilnahmebedingungen:*

*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein*
Bin ich 
*- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.*
kein ding 
*- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen*
Besitze ich 
*- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben*
Check 
*- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen*
Kein Prob
*- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen*
Toll
*- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details*
okay
*- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen*
Geht klar
*- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.*
Super.
*- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester*

*- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen*

*- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen*


Getestet wird

    * Wie gut lässt sich die Wärmeentwicklung abführen? Einmal mit Standart-Luftkühlung  anderer Testaufbau mit eingebunden in einer Wakü 

    * Spiele Leistung

    * Leistung der Karte selbst (Standartakt,max takt, Futuremark ect)

* Stromverbrauch

uvm.

*Zur verfügung steht *

Monitore: 26" monitor, ein 24" monitor, ein 22" monitor.
Grakas: XFX GTX 260, 285
Kühlung: Wasserkühlung.

Windows 7  64 und 32 bit, vista 64 und 32 bit, xp 64 bit.

*Aktueller PC*

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 4,0 GHz cooling by Watercool HK
DFI Lanparty P45 T2RS PLUS
Corsair XMS2
XFX GTX 260,285
Western digital black 640gb,Blue 640gb, Samsung
Corsair HX620W

*
Sonstiges*

Logitech G19
G9x
G35
G13
Z5500

*Spiele:*

Crysis 
Battlefield bad company2
Bioshock 2
Far Cry2
Fallout 3
GTA 4
Resident evil 5
CoD 6


MfG
Bl4ckIce


----------



## Keen (14. April 2010)

Obwohl die Konkurrenz massig und auch hart ist, möchte ich mich hiermit ebenfalls für den Test bewerben. Ich kann nun auf gut 20 Jahre Erfahrungen mit Computern zurückblicken, seit gut 15 Jahren bastel und schraube ich an PC´s herum. Ich habe schon mehrfach PC´s für Freunde, Familie und später auch Kunden zusammengestellt und auch -gebaut. 

Da ich innerhalb der nächsten Wochen plane mir einen neuen PC zusammenzubauen, würde die Fermi auch direkt in einer flammneuen Umgebung verbaut werden.

Meine Fähigkeiten als Schreiberling habe ich in den vergangenen Monaten weiter ausbauen können, indem ich mehrere Hausarbeiten, Berichte und meine Abschlussarbeit schreiben "durfte".

Die gesamte Entwicklung von Fermi habe ich von Anfang an beobachtet und interessiert verfolgt.

Mit einer Pansonic Lumix mit 10 Megapixeln steht mir eine durchweg gute Kamera zur Verfügung, welche hochauflösende Bilder in sehr guter Qualität liefert.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich als Tester ausgewählt werden würde.


----------



## thecroatien (14. April 2010)

Tach,

ich möchte mich hiermit auch gerne für den obigen Lesertest bewerben.
Mein Wissen ums übertakten, sollte ganz annehmbar sein, Löten wiederrum überlasse ich lieber anderen.

Desweiteren besitze ich ein System mit einem Xeon Quadcore, welcher auf 3ghz läuft.
Passend dazu 8gb Speicher, und ein 800 Watt Netzteil, für genügend Strom.
Auch kann ich andere Karten im Vergleich heranziehen.
Testen werde ich eine breite Pallette an Spielen, Strom/ und Kühlungsoptimierung, OC verhalten, mit und ohne Spannungsänderungen.

Eine Spiegelreflex Kamera ist auch Vorhanden, recht gut schreiben kann ich auch.

GRüße
Axel


----------



## swatcher1 (14. April 2010)

*bewerb* ^_^


----------



## Der_Herm (14. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für den Test  einer Gainward GTX 470. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die neue Nvidia Karte seit dem das erste mal der Begriff "Fermi" aufgetaucht ist. Ich besitze momentan noch eine GeForce 8800 Gtx und einen etwas angestaubten Core2Duo E6750 @ 3.3 Ghz und würde mich hauptsächlich auf den leistungszuwachs im Vergleich der mittlerweile doch in die Jahre gekommenen 88Gtx spezialisieren. Dazu würde ich eine Reihe von praxisnahen Benchmarks durchführen ohne zu sehr auf die Highscore jagt in entsprechenden synthetischen Benchmarks einzugehen. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich diesen Test vollziehen dürfte. Meine Rechtschreibung ist sehr solide, Erfahrung im Bereich Hardware habe ich auch. Zeit dafür sowieso habe ich auch reichlich und ich würde mit Begeisterung der Sache nachgehen um einen einwandfreien Test abzuliefern. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christian


----------



## esszett (14. April 2010)

Hallo Jury 


Hier die Bedingungs-Erfüllungen:

- Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum

_Ja._


- ausführlicher Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum

_Gern._


- Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten

_Die derzeit in meinem PC verbaute Gainward 8800GTS (G92) läuft am Limit. RivaTuner & Co. stellen kein Problem dar._


- ordentliche Schreibe

_Ich arbeitete einige Jahre ehrenamtlich in der Redaktion und im Lektorat eines Studentenmagazins. Der deutschen Sprache bin ich also durchaus mächtig._


- gute digitale Fotos

_Hier sind zwar die meisten Fotos vollständig analog entstanden, aber mittlerweile kann ich auch digital _


- während der Testlaufzeit kein Komponentenverkauf

_OK._


- Testbericht innerhalb von 4 Wochen

_Nochmals: Gern._


- nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester

_Sehr großzügig, vielen Dank!_



Gespannter GruSZ


----------



## blackbolt (14. April 2010)

Ich würde mich auch gerne bewerben um die GTX 470 zu testen.

hier sind die Links von meinem Sysprofil und meiner Homepage.
sysProfile: ID: 110035 - blackbolt

blackbolts PC Modding

ich denke schon das ich im Stande bin die GTX 470 ausgiebig zu testen.
mfg blackbolt


----------



## syn0x (14. April 2010)

Würde mich auch gerne bewerben!

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II x4 965BE übertaktet auf 4,1Ghz, watercooled
MSI 790FX-GD70
Corsair Dominator GT 4GB
Corsair 750Watt NT


Ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit Overclocking und Hardware.
Meiner Meinung nach besitzten die Fermis großes Potential und haben viel Leistung.

Ich würde zahlreiche Benchmarks und Tests durchführen und diese ordentlich zu einem leserfreundlichen Testbericht zusammenfassen. Nicht zu vergessen sind Tests in Spielen, ob Fehler oder Sonstiges auftreten.
Weiters würde ich die Temperaturen, Overclocking und mehr testen.

Ich war bereits in Besitz einer Nvidia Grafikkarte, habe im Moment aber 2 Ati´s.


Ich besitze eine Canon 40D und ein Fotostudio, und bin daher in der Lage exzellente Fotos zu machen.


----------



## CeresPK (14. April 2010)

Hi
Ich möchte mich hiermit auch für diesen Lesertest bewerben.
Die neuen Fermis finde ich sehr interessant.

Ein direkter Vergleich mit einer GTX275 und einer 9800GTX wären möglich.
Als CPU würde bei diesem Test ein Intel Corei5 750 zum Einsatz kommen (wahlweise mit und ohne OC).

Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, theoretisch jedenfalls 

lg Patrick


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. April 2010)

Hi
ich hab auch großes Interesse an diesem Test (wer hat das nicht) und bewerbe mich.

Gute Schreibe - vorhanden
gute Fotos - auch möglich, Kamera ist eine Lumix LX3
OC - auch kein Problem

Als System würde das System aus meiner Signatur dienen, die GTX 275 als Vergleichskarte, mit und ohne OC. Der 940er als CPU, natürlich auch mit und ohne OC.

Als Spiele hab ich im Moment leider nur Crysis und Crysis Warhead da, wahrscheinlich kommt noch Just Cause 2 dazu. Als Benchmarks natürlich 3D Mark 06 und Vantage.

Ich weiß, dass das nicht die optimalsten Bedingungen sind, aber hey, dabei sein ist alles.
Viel Glück auch allen anderen Bewerbern.

MfG 
Autokiller677


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. April 2010)

Ach wenn ich genau weiß das ich nicht genommen werde versuche ich meine Glück.

Hallo meine Name ist Crimson ich komme aus aus dem Schönen Freistaat Sachsen und bin 19 Jahre alt. Gefasse mich schon seit Jahren mir mit Pc Hardware und Bau, Oce und mache sonst welche Dinge mit den Pc´s. Habe mich auch schon selber an eine Eigen test (ATI Treiber) Versucht und denke er ist ganz Oki. Auf einen Eigentest der der GTX470 von Gainward würde ich mehr sehr freuen wenn ich das Glück habe den Test zu machen. Mein Pc denn ich zum testen da habe besteht aus einen E8500 @ 4.0GHz, einen Asus P5Q-E, 2x2GB DDR2 1066er Kit(habe noch mal 2x1GB 1066er ihr liegen), dazu eine zwei HDDs. Meine NT ist eine Enermax MODU82+ 425W was auch genug Power mit bringen sollte. Notfalls würde ich mir noch eine neues Besser NT kaufen.

Des weiteren weiß ich auch um meine schwächen das ist nun mal Leider mein LRS. Wie man auch sicher oben im Text lesen kann. Aber auch dafür habe ich eine Löschung. In dem (sofern ich gewinne) den Text von meinen Cousin überprüfen und Korrekteren lasse. Da er Student ist und und ich ihm mehr als vertraue. 

Ich bedankte ich an der stellte für das Gewinnspiel und wünsche auch allen andren Vielglück !
Mfg CrimsoN 1.9


----------



## Deadhunter (14. April 2010)

Schönen Guten Tag, 

Würde mich gerne als Tester anbieten. 

erfahrung habe ich mit folgenden Grafikkarten schon gesammelt. 

GTX 260 einzel und im SLI betrieb

GTX 275 einzel und im SLI betrieb

8800 GTS 320 MB

und aktuell eine ATI 5850

mein PC besteht aus: 

i7 920 @ 3,4 GHZ

6GB DDR3 1600 MHZ

Biostar T-Power x58

Vista 64Bit 

würde mich über eine Positive Rückmeldung freuen.


ps: 

Aktuellste Titel wie, 

Metro 2033

Bad Company 2

Crysis. 

etc....


----------



## schmityves (14. April 2010)

Hi PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich gerne mit hohem Interesse an dem Test beteiligen.

Als Testmuster würde ich mich an die PCGH Testvorschriften halten.

Wichtige Komponenten die zu testen sind:

*Übertaktungsfähigkeit
*Spieleleistung (normal & übertaktet)
*Spiele (Crysis Warhead, Bioshock 2, CoD MW2) + verschieden AA Modies
*Bildschirmauflösungen (1024x768 / 1280x1024 / 1600 x 1280 / 1920 x 1080)
*Treiberreview
*Benchmarks (3dMark06, Vantage)
*Temperatur
*Zur Lautstärke fehlt mir hier leider das Messgerät

Mein System:

AMD Phenom II X3 @X4 3.35GHz 6MB Cache
Zalman CNPS9500 Cooler
DFI Mainboard 790FXB-M2RSH LanParty 
4GB OCZ Reaper HPC DDR2-800 Ram (5-5-5-18)
Radeon 4870 (512MB)
320GB WD3200AAKS Sata-2
RocketRaid 2300 Raid-5 (3x400GB Samsung SATA2)
Seagate Barracuda 1500MB SATA2
Windows 7 Prof. x64 ENG

Mit besten Grüßen
Yves


----------



## LordArgaron (14. April 2010)

Ich hoffe mal nicht dass ich jetzt mit der Grafikkarte ins Gehäuse reinfalle - oder wie war das nochmal?
Als langjähriger PCGH leser habe ich mich heute sehr über diese News gefreut. Mit der Registrierung bin ich hoffentlich einen Schritt näher gekommen (zu meiner Schande war ich bisher nicht registriert).

Nun zur Formalia:

Mit nahezu unfassbarer Begeisterung meinerseits habe ich Ihre Stellenbeschreibung eines Lesertesters auf http//:www.pcgameshardware.de gelesen. Hiermit möchte ich mich auf diese Stelle bewerben.

Es hat mich überrascht wie sehr die Anforderungen für die Stelle auf meine Person zugeschnitten sind. Mein Interesse für Hardware, insbesondere Grafikkarten, wächst von Tag zu Tag. Da ich bisher nur im Internet über die Grafikkarte lesen konnte, reizt es mich doch sehr eigene Erfahrungen mit der Grafikkarte zu machen. Ebenso würde ich dazu eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit (wie eine Hausarbeit im Studium) verfassen wollen, zwar ohne Quellenangaben aus gängiger Literatur, aber ebenso professionell.
Die Grafikkarte würde ich auf Transistor und Kondensator prüfen. Nicht nur reine Leistungstest bei Spielen und Benchmarks müsste die Karte ertragen, sondern auch Lautstärke- sowie Leistungsaufnahmetest in diversen Settings. Ich werde die Karte mit meiner Grafikkarte vergleichen und vielleicht bekomme ich Freunde dazu mir deren Rechnern zu leihen.
Natürlich wird alles schön Dokumentiert und Fotografiert und mit Excel, Word etc. grafisch aufbereitet.

Meine eigenen Grafikkarten habe ich bisher immer übertaktet, ebenso habe ich hier und dort auch den Kühler gewechelt. Das Eis zwischen mir und den Grafikkarten ist also schon gebrochen.

Und nicht vergessen: Wer andern eine Bratwurst brät, der hat ein Thermi Bratgerät


----------



## BIRNE (14. April 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester für die Gainward Geforce GTX470. Dafür erfülle ich alle Vorraussetzungen:

- ich bin Mitglied des Forums 
- ich habe bereits Presse-Erfahrungen (z.B. als EA-Reporter 09)
- ich will einen Lesertest über die Karte hier im Forum schreiben
- ich besitze gute Übertaktungskenntnisse für das ganze System
- ich kann ordentlich schreiben 
- ich besitze eine DSLR und weiß auch, wie man richtig damit umgeht
- ich besitze ein aktuelles System (bis auf die GraKa ): Phenom II X4 945 @ 3,6Ghz, 8GB DDR3 RAM, Gigabyte AM3 790GX Board, Geforce 8800GT

Für den Testablauf würde ich mir sowohl aktuelle Titel (BF:BC2, CoD:MW2, GTA4, Crysis) als auch paar ältere Titel vornehmen (TF2, CS:S, Supreme Commander), dazu der ein oder andere synthetischer Benchmark wie z.B.  der 3DMark06.

Außerdem möchte ich auf die subjektive Lautheit und die Temperaturentwicklung eingehen.

Wie Sie sehen, habe ich mir bereits einen kleinen Plan erstellt und würde mich sehr freuen, diesen auch umsetzen zu dürfen!


Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## handbal4ever (14. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-X Team,
ich würde mich gerne als Lesertester bewerben.
Ich habe gute Kenntnisse in der Übertacktung von CPU`s und Grafikkarten, und habe schon mehrfach Karten an das Leistungsmaximum gebracht.
Gute Bilder kann ich auch machen da eine Digital-Kamera der aktuellen Bauart vorhanden ist.
Zudem Besitze ich viele Spiele um Tests durchzuführen und habe ein System das Ausreichend Leistung bietet (genaue Auflistung der verbauten Hardware am Ende der Bewerbung).
Eine gute Schreibe ist vorhanden und ich bin der Deutschen Rechtschreibung mächtig.

Nun noch mein System:
Phenom II 940 @3.6ghz
4 Gb DDR-II Ram (OCZ Reaper HPC 1066)
Biostar Ta-790 GX 128m
Enermax Revolution 85+ 1050 Watt
NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GTS 640mb (Gainward)
Western Digital Caviar Blue 640 gb
Windows 7 Ultimate

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
handbal4ever


----------



## kimkoma (14. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für die GTX 470 weil ich denke das mein Sys dafür sehr gut geeignet ist und es mich selbst auch interessieren würde wie viel an Mehrleistung zu meinen 2 8800GTX drin ist. Außerdem wollte ich schon immer mal bei euch mitmachen und jetzt scheint mir der richtige Zeitpunkt gekommen um mich mit einzubringen. Ne gute Kamera is auch vorhanden und meine schreibe lass ich nochmal von meiner besseren Hälfte checken, die ist ein Ass in Deutsch. Alles in allem geht es mir natürlich auch um die 470 is ja klar, da kann man sich schon die Finger nach lecken. Freu mich auf den Test und Danke PCGH das ihr uns teilhaben lasst.

Gruß Kay


----------



## maestos (14. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH-X-Team
Ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest.

Ich würde im direkten vergleich zur ATI Radeon HD5870 in mehreren Spielen, dazu gehören: Aion Towers of Eternity, FarCry2, BFBC2, Half Life2 HDmod 10.x, GTA4, und weitere Testprogramme. Und Downsampling möglichkeit.

Mein momentanes System besteht aus:
-Intel i7 920 @3,6 GHZ
-Asus P6T Deluxe V2
-Adata DDR3 6GB @1600 MHZ
-Bequiet DarkPowerPro 900W
-Corsair SSD PS 128GB
-WD10EARS 1TB
- XFX Radeon HD5870

mfg mike


----------



## mickythebeagle (14. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch um den Test.
da ich ja nur ne kleine 4850 hab.
bei meinen restlichen system könnte man dann mal sehen
wie sich die Karte bei nicht so Potenter CPU Leistung schlägt.
büdde büdde


----------



## Schinzie (14. April 2010)

Ja, dann bewerbe ich mich auch einmal, evt. hab ich glück.

Ich habe schon in diversen Foren diverse Erfahrungsberichte zu diversen Computerprodukten erstellt, bisher primär bei CB und Hardwareluxx. Es ging hauptsächlich um Grafikkarten.

Die GTX470 würde ich dann gerne mit meiner Powercolor HD5870 PCS+ vergleichen, eine Gainward GTX275 Golden Sample hätte ich für einen Vergleich auch noch zur Verfügung.

Getestet würde neben dem Verbrauch und der subjektiven Lautstärke, die Leistung mit diversen Titeln wie Far Cry 2, Crysis, ME2, Metro 2033, Dirt 2 usw.

Als Testumgebung könnte ich folgendes anbieten:

*CPU*: AMD Phenom II X4 955@3,6ghz (C3); *CPU-Lüfter*:  Ximatek Thors Hammer + 2x 120er; *GPU*: Powercolor HD5870 PCS+  (950/5000); *Board*: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P; *RAM*: 4GB  Kingston HyperX DDR3@1500Mhz (8-8-8-22); *OS:* Win7 64bit; *Bild:*  Samsung 226BW/Philips 42 PFL 8404 H/10; *Festplatte*: G.Skill  Falcon 64gb; Samsung HD501 LJ 500gb; *Netzteil*: Be quiet! Straight  Power E5 550Watt. *Gehäuse:* Silverstone Raven 2 *Sound:*  Asus Xonar Essence STX


Wäre ganz cool, wenns klappen könnte.

Gruß

Schinzie


----------



## miko45 (14. April 2010)

So jetzt will ich mich auch mal als Lesertester melden.
Ok, schreibe normalerweise nicht in die Community lese aber gern und oft mit. Nun will ich mich auch mal bewerben. Schließlich gilt wer nicht gewagt der nicht gewinnt.

Ich würde gern die GTX 470 testen. Statt nur Benchmarks auszuführen, was ich aber auf jeden Fall mache, werde ich sie auch in meinem „normalen“ Alltag testen. Sie soll zeigen was sie in GPGPU-Computing kann, dies interessiert mich sehr da der Fermi Kern ja genau dort seine Stärken haben soll. So soll mir die 470 zeigen was sie bei der Video Konvertierung und einer einfachen Wiedergabe von z.B. Blu-rays so kann. 
Auch wenn ich gegen Proprietäre System bin hätt ich Interesse Nvidia 3D Vision zu erwerben und 3D in Zusammenhang mit dem Acer GD245HQ, denn ich bereits in Besitz habe, zu testen.
Es reizen mich auch Szenarien die in der Regel sehr ungewöhnlich für die meisten PC-Nutzer sind z.B. einen Film/ Live-TV (DVB-S2/HDTV) auf einem Monitor schauen und auf dem zweiten ein Spiel zu spielen. 
Persönlich scheue ich mich nicht die Leistungsunterschiede der 470 unter XP, Vista und 7 (64 und 32 Bit) zu veranschaulichen. Um dieses Vorhaben zu realisieren nutze ich nur Neuinstallationen. Wenn ich diesen Test durchführe werde ich zusätzlich noch den Leistungsunterschied der 470 zwischen 7 64bit „frischinstalliert“ und 7 64bit „relativ alt“ prüfen. 
Mit meiner 9600GT zusätzlich als PhysX-Karte würde ich das PhysX Verhalten der 470 dokumentieren. Als Krönung des gesamten Berichtes würde ich die 470 ausreizen und zeigen wie viel Leistung man aus der Karte noch zusätzlich in Anbetracht des Verbrauches und der Lautstärke rauskitzeln kann.

Meine „Test“-Monitore sind:
-Acer GD245HQ, 1920x1080
-HYUNDAI W240D, 1920x1200

Die Hardware:
-AMD Phenom II X4 955
-Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3/GA-M57SLI-S4 (für PhysX)
-4x 2GB GEIL DDR2 800Mhz
-3 einzelne Maxtor/Seagate Platten davon eine für VMs, die würde ich aber für frische Neuinstallationen opfern
-LG CH10 Blu-ray Laufwerk
-Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
-wenn ich die Karte bekomme erwerbe ich Nvidia 3D Vision zusätzlich

Spiele die die ich auf jeden Fall teste:
Just Cause 2, GTA IV, Dirt 2, Assassins Creed 2, Burnout Paradise, Crysis Warhead, C&C Ar3, für die Mädels Sims 3

Und wenn ich noch Zeit habe:
AoE3 inkl. allen AddOns, C&C3 TW, UT3, Left 4 Dead 1 u. 2. 

Hab noch mehr Spiele hier herumliegen aber diese erscheinen mir am wichtigsten. Bei Anregungen aus der Community werde ich die zusätzlichen Spiele Benchen bzw. andere bevorzugen.

MfG
miko45


----------



## US_Raph14 (14. April 2010)

Guten Abend liebe PCGH-Redaktion!

Aus Begeisterung zur Gainward GTX470 möchte ich mich auf diesem Wege als Lesertester bewerben.

*Welche Hardware würde verwendet werden?*

*CPU:* Q9550 (E0) @ 3.61GHz @ 1.184V (load)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X48-DS5 (FSB 425)
*RAM:* Corsair Dominator XMS2 4GB DDR2-1066 CL5
*Betriebssystem: *Windows 7 Professional 64-bit Edition
*Monitor:* Samsung SyncMaster T240HD (1920x1200)

*Vergleichsgrafikkarte:* Palit GTX 285 2GB übertaktet auf 690|1572|1260 (Chip|Shader|Speicher)

*Welche Tests würden durchgeführt werden?*


3DMark Vantage
3DMark06
Furmark (Benchmark & Extremer Hitzetest)
Cinebench (Um wie viel Prozent wird mein System schneller durch die GTX 470?)
Assassins Creed (DX9 & DX10)
Battlefield Bad Company 2 (DX10 & DX11)
Call of Duty 4-6
Der Herr der Ringe Die Eroberung
Fallout 3
Far Cry 2
German Truck Simulator
Grand Theft Auto IV
Tom Clancy's Hawx (DX9 & DX10)
Left 4 Dead
Need for Speed Shift
Need for Speed Undercover
Unreal Tournament 3 (ohne und mit PhysX Mod)
World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich King
Black and White 2
Counter Strike Source
Crysis
 
*Was sind meine Skills?

*Ich besitze aufgrund eines Ausbildungsplatzes an einer "Höheren Technischen Schule" sowie durch eigene leidenschaftliche Weiterbildung ein ziemlich großes Arsenal an Fachwissen bzg. Hardware und Software. Vom Zusammensetzen eines Computers bis zum Programmieren gewisser Anwendungen oder einfach nur das Übertakten einer Grafikkarte - ist alles kein Thema mehr.

*Kann ich einen Artikel schreiben, der die Leser überzeugt?*

Ich habe schon etliche Artikel in der Schule geschrieben um über bestimmte Hardware bzw. Software zu berichten, welche immer sehr guten Anklang bei den Schülern und Lehrern fanden und diese überzeugten.
*
Wie sieht es bzg. Fotos aus? - Kenntnisse vorhanden?
*
Da ich für mein Leben gerne fotografiere, und momentan auch eine kleine Weiterbildung mit gewissen Tipps und Tricks zur Fotografie erhalte, bzw. um meine Fotos schmuckvoller aussehen zu lassen, denke ich sollte es damit überhaupt keine Komplikationen geben!


Ich sehe keinerlei Probleme mit den Bedingungen, hoffe meine Argumente können Euch überzeugen und wäre sehr erfreut wenn ich die Tests durchführen könnte. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Raphael Tschojer

P.S. Beispielbilder im Anhang


----------



## -Fux- (14. April 2010)

Auch ich reiche hiermit meine Bewerbung für den Lesertest der Gainward Geforce GTX 470 ein.
Mit Euren Bedingungen bin ich einverstanden.
Erfahrungen im Bereich des Übertaktens sind mehr als ausreichend vorhanden.
Besonders interessieren würde mich der Vergleich zu einer Radeon HD 5850, inwieweit rechtfertigen Leistung und Ausstattung die erhöhte Leistungsaufnahme und den Preis? 
Wie gut schlagen sich die neuen Antialiasingmodi im Vergleich zum ATI exklusiven Sparse-Grid?
Bricht Fermi unter 8xAA wirklich weniger stark ein?
Wie verhält sich der Leistungseinbruch von Antialiasing im Vergleich zum erhöhen der auflösung? Welche der letztgenannten Optionen bietet die bessere Bildqualität?
Ist der anisotropische Filter der Geforce-Garde wirklich deutlich besser?
Mit wieviel Leistungseinbruch wird die bessere Optik erkauft?
Lässt sich die "kleine" GTX 470 auf das Niveau der "großen" GTX 480 bringen?
Lassen die Wandler eine Spannungserhöhung per Software zu?
Auch die Skalierung beider (übertakteter) Karten zu mehr Prozessortakt wäre sehr interessant.

Testparcours:
-diverse 3D Marks
-Metro 2033 (DX 11 performance!)
-Modern Warfare 2 (Steam)
-Anno 1404 
-Battlefield Bad Company 2
-Colin MC Rae: Dirt2
-Crysis

Diverse andere Titel hätte ich auch in petto, jedoch wären die genannten, meiner Meinung nach, besonders informierend.

Zu guter letzt das Testsystem:
-Intel Core i5 750 @ 4,2 Ghz (4,5 Benchstable)
-EVGA P55 FTW
-G.Skill Trident DDR3 2000 CL9
-ATI Radeon 5850 @ 950/1150Mhz
-Corsair HX620
-24" LG W2452T

lg Fux


----------



## Schelmiii (14. April 2010)

Hallo PCGHx Team,
ich bin 18 Jahre alt und Schüler. Seit einiger Zeit ist Computerhardware, Modding und OC mein liebstes Hobby. Da ich aktuell als Übergangslösung eine uralte Grafikkarte im Einsatz habe, bin ich natürlich wie alle anderen hier im Forum heiß auf die GTX 470. Deswegen möchte ich mich hiermit für den Lesertest der GTX 470 bewerben.

Ich habe bereits diverse Erfahrungen mit Grafikkarten, verschiedenen Kühlungen und Übertakten, auch wenn ich davon bisher noch nicht viel hier im Forum berrichtet habe. Eine gute Kamera steht mir zu Verfügung, dazu besitze ich eine ordentliche Schreibe.
Ich denke, dass ich auf jedenfall die Anforderungen für den Lesertest erfüllen kann und auch werde.

Hardware:
Als HW würde ein älterer Quadcore, der Q6600 @ 3 GHz, 4GB DDR2 RAM und ein OCZ 550W NT verwendet werden. Um zu testen, wie sich die Grafikkarte mit einem Dualcore schlägt, kann ich auch einen E6400 @ 2,66 GHz einsetzten. Mein Monitor hat eine Auflösung von 1650x1050 Pixel. Um die Karte aber wirklich auszureizen, kann ich sie auch an ein einem FullHD TV anschließen. Als Vergleichsgrafikkarten besitze ich momentan leider keine aktuelle Karte, doch ich würde mir eine GTX 260 ausleihen und wenns klappt könnte mir auch eine HD5850 als Vergleichsobjekt dienen.

Testelemente:
Diverse Benchmarks, so ziemlich jeden Bekannten und Sinnvollen. Dazu gehören zum Beispiel 3d Mark Vantage und 06.
Neben den synthetischen Benchmarks werde ich die GTX 470 natürlich auch in verschiedenen Spielen testen. Auch hier kann ich jedes aktuelle Spiel herziehen, da ich, falls ich die Wahl zum Lesertester gewinnen sollte, genug Geld gespart habe, um mir diese Spiele zu kaufen. Vorraussichtliche Spiele sind auf jeden Fall Crysis, BFBC2, und sonstige Kaliber aus allen Genres.
Genug Geld wird auch für einen neuen Kühler für die GTX 470 vorhanden sein. Dabei werde ich den Referenzkühler mit einem passenden Alternativkühler in folgenden Disziplinen vergleichen:
- Lautstärke, Temperatur und Stromverbrauch im Idle-Zustand, im Game und im Furmarktest
- Übertaktbarkeit

Dazu würde ich auch noch einen Vergleich zwischen Windows 7 und Xp erstellen.

Ich hoffe, ich werde trotz älterem Prozessor und fehlendem SLI-Board genommen. Wenns nicht klappen sollte, werde ich natürlich sofort die Kündigung meines PCGH-Abos und der Forumsmitgliedschaft einleiten^^
Nein Scherz, ich werde nicht traurig sein, denn wie ein Vorredner bereits sagte: "dabei sein ist alles".

Ich habe alles gesagt, was es von meiner Seite zu sagen gibt und so bleibt mir nur noch allen anderen Bewerbern, viel Glück zu wünschen und dem PCGHx Team zu sagen, dass ich euer Mann bin.

Gruß,

Schelmiii


----------



## Stammgast (14. April 2010)

Hi, hiermit will ich mich für den Lesertest einer Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
   >Seit 06.04.2009

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
> Ich bin der Deutschen Sprache mächtig und kann recht gut formulieren.

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen
> Hab ich.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> Hab ich ebenfalls
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
> Olympus E-520
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
> Ich hoffe es trifft den richtigen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
> Ich warte einfach.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
> Versteht sich von selbst..
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
> Die Zeit reicht locker aus!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
> Hab zwar noch ne GTX 285 aber die GTX 470 würde ich sofort einbauen ;-D
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
> Ist mir egal weil nur ein Forum wirklich informativ ist und das ist nunmal dieses Forum.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
> Ist immer so und auch gut.


Hier noch ein paar Info's zu meinem System:

    Intel Core i7-920
    EVGA GeForce GTX 285 SSC
    Asus P6T6 WS Revolution 
    OCZ 3x2 GB
    2x Samsung HD103SI 1TB SATA II 
    Enermax Revolution 85+ 950 Watt
    Samsung SyncMaster2494HM


So ich hoffe ma das ihr euch für mich entscheidet aber wünsche auch allen anderen viel Glück!!!


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (14. April 2010)

Diese Grafikkarte als User auf Herz und Nieren zu testen finde ich eine sehr gute Sache.

Deshalb interessiert mich dieses Angebot ganz besonders.
Mein derzeitiges AMD System incl. Asus EHD5870 eignet sich als Vergleichssystem recht gut. (siehe Sysprofile Signatur)
Mich interessiert dabei auch der Vorteil der PhysiX, Optisch, Performance Verlust und Nutzen. Meine letzte Karte war eine GTX280, 
ich bin also nicht auf einen Hersteller fixiert und kann so einen Wertefreien Bericht schreiben.
Wichtig ist auch der direkte Vergleich zwischen der Testkarte und der HD5870 unter Windows 7 mit DX11.
Zum Testen würde ich systemische Benschmarks 3D Mark 06 / Vantage und verschiedene Games in DX9, DX10 und DX11 verwenden.

Für Eure Bemühungen bedanke ich mich im Vorraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ikarus


----------



## HOPELESS2ME (14. April 2010)

*Wer nicht wagt*, *der nicht gewinnt ...*

Hallo 

Möchte mich auch gern bewerben! Habe etwas Erfahrung mit Grafik OC. Im Im Augenblick habe ich hier noch eine 260 OC im Betrieb. Ein Intel 2,4 Quad@ 3,6 treibt mein System an. Im 2.Rechner meiner Frau arbeitet eine 8800GTX OC. TestBericht schreiben sollte auch möglich sein. Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir die Möglichkeit geben würdet, die NF470 selber hier vor Ort auszureizen. Spiele wie zB  NFS - Metro - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - BF Bad COM 2 - ARMA 2 - OPERATION FLASHPOINT®: DRAGON RISING und auch Stalker würde ich gern auf Max Details testen. Gerade Stalker und Metro sollten mit solcher Karte in Hohen Auflösungen mit max AA und AF flüssig laufen. Falls Ihr mir die Möglichkeit geben würdet, könnte ich neben dem schriftlichen Part, den Testbericht noch mit ordentlich Bilder aufpeppen. Ein Versuch ist es wert.....

mfg Thomas


----------



## sirbenni1993 (14. April 2010)

Hallo Liebe PCGH,

Hiermit möchte ich mich als Tester Bewerben, habe Professionelle Erfahrung mit dem Thema Overclocking, gehört schon zum Alltag bei mir.Und kenne mich sehr gut mit PC-Hardware Komponenten aus. Habe genügend erfahrungen mit dem Thema Benchmarkprogramme, besitze Aktuelle Spiele wie: Metro 2033, Colin McRae Dirt 2, Just Cause 2, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Crysis Warhead etc. Mit Software-Programmen kenne ich mich auch sehr gut aus.

Ich besitze eine Spiegelreflexkamera mit 15,1 Megapixeln, kann sehr gut Fotografieren. 
(Canon EOS 50D)

Mein PC:

MSI P45 Platinum
Intel Q9550 @4,5 GHz (Stabil keine Abstürtze oder ähnlichen)
16 GB DDR2 1066
2x ATI Radeon HD5870 von XFX XXX Edition CrossFireX
Intel X-25M SSD Festplatte
WD 2000GB Festplatte
Enermax Revolution 85+ 1050Watt Netzteil

Würde mich freuen wenn Sie mir schreiben würden, Ich bin Sehr, sehr Interessiert.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Florian


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. April 2010)

Hi!

Ich bewerb' mich auch mal für den test.
Dass ich eine brauchbare Schreibe habe, sollte hier ersichtlich sein; auch Fotos sind da bei.

Ok, mit dem Übertakten habe ich es - bisher - nicht so gehabt, aber das kann man ja ändern....

Als System benutze ich einen Q9550er auf einem Biostar-Board, alles mit Wasserkühlung.
Da ich noch 'nen zweiten PC habe, ist ein allfällliger Umbau kein Thema - ich hab' schon beim W7-Betatest viele teile ausprobiert......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## HCG-Ger (14. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde echt gerne die Gainward Geforce GTX 470 testen.
Ich habe schon Erfahrung im Übertakten gesammelt und schon mehr als 1GHz mehr aus meinen Prozessoren herausgeholt. Im Übrigen spiele ich leidenschaftlich PC-Spiele (Clan:{DF})und habe diese auch zur Verfügung für etwaige Benchmarks. Natürlich sind synthetische Benchmarks für mich auch kein Problem. Nehme auch gerne individuelle Testwünsche an und setze diese bestmöglichst um.

Mein PC:
Coolermaster HAF 932
MSI P55-GD65
Intel Core i7 860 (OC) + Corsair H50
2x2GB Kingston HyperX 1333 Cl8 (OC)
Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ
evtl. wenn bis dahin schon angekommen Corsair "CSSD-P512GB3"
MSI Radeon HD5850 OC
Corsair HX 850W
Windows Vista Professional 64bit

Ich habe die Möglichkeit die GTX 470 direkt mit ihrer ATI-Konkurentin HD5850 zu vergleichen, was ich auch gerne machen würde.

Falls erwünscht ist ein Test auf einem Intel LGA 775 Quadcore möglich.

Die Fotos würde ich mit der digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera "Canon EOS 450D" machen.

Ich bin sehr, sehr interessiert an dem Test und würde mir dort richtig Mühe geben, um der Community realitätsnahe Benchmarks zu liefern.

LG Michael - euer HCG-Ger {DF}


----------



## Hobbykaputtschrauber (14. April 2010)

Guten Abend,
dann will ich auch mal eine Bewerbung abschicken. Die GTX 470 würde gegen eine GTX 280 antreten, die schon geraume Zeit im System steckt. Zur Zeit stecken folgende Komponenten im System:
Intel Core 2 Q9400 mit Zalmann Kühler
Asus P5Q Mainboard 
2 GB Geil DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher mit 4-4-4-12 Timings
550 Watt Enermax Netzteil 
Nvidia GTX 280 mit 1GB GDDR3 Speicher 
Maxtor STM 3250820 AS
Zum Benschmarken würde ich die 3DMarks 01-06 und Vantage sowie verschiedene Spiele benutzen. Unter anderen würde ich Crysis und Armed Assault benutzen. Zum Vergleich Nvidia/Ati käme noch eine 4870. Eine gute Digitalkamera mit 10 MP und Fotografiekenntnisse sind auch noch vorhanden. Vielen Dank im voraus, Mfg Hobbykaputtschrauber.


----------



## nforce007 (14. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich würde die GTX 470 gerne einem ordentlichen Check unterziehen. In der Vergangenheit habe ich bereits einige Artikel für größere Hardware-Foren verfasst und habe daher schon etwas Erfahrung. Hier ein Link zu meinem aktuellen Review: Test: Touchscreen und schwarzes Aluminium: Inter-Tech 2008-T. Ähnlich würde ich auch das Review zur GTX 470 aufbereiten.

Ordentliche Produktbilder sind kein Problem, mit meiner Nikon D3000 und der selbst gebauten Fotobox habe ich noch alles hin bekommen. Hier mal ein skaliertes Beispiel:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_059185me.jpg

Folgende Punkte würde ich nach allen Regeln der Kunst prüfen:

Technische Daten mit Bezug zur besonderen Architektur
Unterschiede der Architektur sowohl im Bezug zum großen Bruder der GTX 480 wie auch im Vergleich zur HD5850/ 5870, Stichwort Teslatation usw.
Impressionen, also ordentlich viele Bilder, Kühler runter etc.
Benchmarks, Benchmarks und nochmal Benchmarks, von Crysis über Battlefield Bad Company 2 zu Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Anno 1404 etc.; Natürlich in verschiedenen Auflösungen
Übertaktbarkeit, auch mit Spannungserhöhung
Temperaturen mit Referenzkühler und Prolimatech MK-13 (inkl. zwei 120mm Noiseblocker XL2)
Beurteilung der Lautstärke
Auswertung der Performance
Fazit, Pro Contra, Empfehlung ja/nein

Warum bewerbe ich mich? Schon auf der Cebit war ich heiß auf die Fermis und möchte unbedingt wissen, was die Grafikkarte alles kann. Aktuelle Hardware ordentlich auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen macht mir jedes Mal wieder Spaß, das Kribbeln beim Auspacken der 'heißen Ware' und das Warten auf den Rebbot ist immer wieder ein Highlight. Ich bin gewiss kein Fanboy (wie auch ich habe momentan eine ATi drin  ) und schreibe stehts objektiv. Eine witzige und lockere Schreibweise hat meiner Meinung nach einen wesentlich größeren Unterhaltungswert als Lob-Hymnen oder ähnliches. 

Hier meine Systemzusammenstellung:
Phenom II 940 BE @3,6GHz, Sapphire HD4870 1GB @850/1000MHz, Gigabyte MA770-UD3, 4GB DDR2 800 TakeMS, 500GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12, be quiet straightpower E6-550W, Xigmatek Thors Hammer.

Viele Grüße
Gerrit


----------



## Freezer (14. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für die GTX470

Ich selber habe die möglichkeit die Grafikkarte mit einigen andern zu vergleichen, teils im Besitz oder Freundeskreis der z.b. aus einem Arlt.de Mitarbeiter besteht:

Ati HD4870
Ati HD5890
Nvidia GTX295

Warum ich mich Interessier:
Ich war auf der Cebit und hab dort allerlei sachen gesehen. Unteranderem die Fermi´s. Ich würde sie sehr gerne mal komplett durchchecken 


Ich selber hab Erfahrung Hardware sowie Softwaretechnisch.
Also ich kenn jeden Benchmark in und auswendig 
Spiele hätte ich auch alle zur verfügung.

Digitale SpigelreflexCam ist auch vorhanden.

Würde mich freuen.

Gruß Freezer


----------



## Renatius (14. April 2010)

Ich will mich hiermit auch für den Test bewerben.

Mein System:

CPU: Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4x4 GHz
Graphikkarte: 2x 8800 GT
RAM: 8 GB DDR2 von OCZ 5-5-5-18 @ 890 MHz
MB: ASUS Striker II Formula
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

Der Rest dürfte nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Mit meiner übertakteten CPU wäre sichergestellt, dass diese kaum zum limitierenden Faktor werden dürfte.

Außerdem wäre es mit meiner derzeitigen Graphikkonfiguration möglich, die GTX470 mit der 8800GT + SLI zu vergleichen, sowie PhysX in verschiedenen Konfigurationen zu testen.

Bilder kann ich mit einer Powershot SX1 IS erstellen, die dafür ausreichen sollte. Diese würde ich zur Abbildung des Verpackungsinhaltes verwenden.
Als Tests kämen bei mir

3D Mark 2006
3D Mark Vantage Basic
Company of Heroes
World in Conflict
Crysis
GTA IV
Batman: Arkham Asylum (Vor allem PhysX)

in Frage. Eventuell könnte ich auch F@H hinzufügen. Übertaktung würde mit EVGA Precision erfolgen, mit dem ich schon die 8800Gt's übertakte.

Die statistische Auswertung könnte ich auch ziemlich genau ausführen, also mit Standardabweichung (ich bin Physikstudent und Messwerte ohne Fehler sind böse ).

MfG

René


----------



## Dmarc3456 (14. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Test der GTX 470 bewerben.

Mein System:

CPU: Q9450
RAM: 6GB DDR3
MB: Asus Striker 2 Extreme

Erfahrung mit Hardware ist vorhanden und auch Übertakten sollte nicht das Problem sein. Einen Hardwaretet habe ich zwar bis her noch nicht geschrieben, aber durch Übung wird man zum Meister.

Vergleichen könnte ich die GTX 470 mit mehreren Grafikkarten, die im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis vorhanden sind. (z.B. GTX 280, 8800 Ultra und die Ati 4870)

Ich hätte auch noch eine 8600GT  zum Testen, die z.Z. in meinem Rechner weilt, da meine GTX 280 vor Kurzem den Geist aufgab 

Über die Möglichkeit die GTX 470 testen zu dürfen,würde ich mich natürlich freuen.

MfG

Dmarc3456


----------



## zettiii (14. April 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion.
Mit Freude würde ich diesen Test durchführen. Nicht nur um die Karte hinterher behalten zu dürfen, sondern weil ich viel Spaß daran habe, mich mit Hardware zu beschäftigen und meine Freizeit meinem Rechner zu widmen.
Einen angemessen Artikel wäre ich sicherlich in der Lage hier zu "Papier" zu bringen, auch wenn vielleicht der eine oder andere Rechtschreibfehler drin wäre.Profifotograph bin ich leider nicht, aber ein ordentliches Bild bekomm ich schon hin.

Nach erhalt der Karte würde ich erst einmal ausgibig Fotos sowie eine Beschreibung zu Verpackung und Lieferumfang machen. Nach dem fachgerechten Einbau wären ein paar Benchmarks an der Reihe wie der 3D Mark 05/06/Vantage sowie spiele Benchmarks wie CoD5/6, Crysis(Warhead), Assasins Creed2 usw.
Danach würde ich testen, was die Karte an Übertaktungsergebnissen abliefert und mit etlichen Tools alles genau festhalten und später im Test Kund tun.
Anschließend könnte ich noch Vergleichswerte zu einer GTX 260, GTX 285, GTX 295 und einer 4870X2, aber auch zu einer etwas älteren Karte, wie einer 8800GTS, aufzeigen.Außerdem könnte ich selbige Test auch unter Windows 7, Vista und XP durchführen.Gegebenenfalls würde ich mir auch einen Wakühler für die Karte kaufen und damit dann auch noch testen.
Ich beschäftige mich nun seid ca. 2 Jahren sehr intensiv mit dem Thema Hardware und habe auch seid einiger Zeit die PCGH im Abonemment, denn Informationen und Wissen über Computer zu sammeln macht mir einfach Spaß.Darum wäre dieser Test bestimmt der bisherige Höhepunkt meiner Hardware Zeit.
Zum abliefern der Testergebnisse würde ich mich meinem Knecht bedienen:
AMD Phenom II 955 BE 
MSI 4870 X2 OC
J&W 790GX Extreme AM2+
6 GB OCZ Reaper 1066 
Windows 7 x64 
Asus VK222H 22"
Damit lassen sich sicherlich vernünftige Ergebnisse erzielen.

Hoffentlich gefällts euch und ich bin dabei.
Lieben Gruß
zettiii


----------



## ch3ff3_n00b (14. April 2010)

Hallo
Ich würde mich gerne für den Test bewerben,meine Hardware:

Board: Evga 780i sli ftw
CPU: E8400 @ 3.9 GHz
RAM: 8 GB Corsair XMS2
HD: Samsung 1 TB, 400 GB
Sound: Creativ X-Fi Audio
Grafik: GTX285 (9800GT für PhysX)
OS: Windows 7 Professionel 64bit
WaKü: Aquastream XT Ultra, Trippleradiator, (Cpu, Board und Graka sind ins System eingebunden)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. April 2010)

Hallo Redaktion....

Ich kann auch nicht anheim mich um diesen Graka Test zu bewerben.

Als Referenz für eine gute Schreibe und gute Fotos, können meine 5 Tagebücher hier auf PCGH herhalten....

Ich habe 25 Jahre Computer Erfahrung im Bauen, Modden sowie im OC Bereich.

Ich habe hier auf PCGH schon 2 Private Graka Test durchgeführt:

Hier Crossfire HD 5770 gegen HD 4890......(Das Inhaltsverzeichnis benutzen)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...pdate-lustiges-hardware-raten.html#post862540


und für den NobLorRos PCGH Mod einen Trippel Crossfire Test....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...r-entwurf-der-externen-box-6.html#post1619283

Alle Benches wurden nach PCGH Vorgabe durchgeführt....

Zum Benchen stehen mir diverse Spiele zur Verfügung : Stalker, Metro2033, FarCry 2, Crysis, Fallout3, Left for Dead etc.

Außerdem 3DMark06 / Vantage....

Zum direkten Vergleich würde ich mein 2x Hd5770 im Einzel sowie im Crossfire Modus herhalten....

Als Gründungsmitglied von NobLorRos bin ich gerade Prädestiniert dazu diese Grafikkarte zu schrotten....ähhhh zu Testen....

Mfg


----------



## Rayken (15. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

ich würde mich auch gerne als Tester bewerben.

Meine derzeitige Hardware
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Q9550-2-83GHz-1333MHz-S775-12MB-95W-BOX.html

Intel Core2Quad Q9550 @ 3,66 GHZ
ASUS P5Q Pro
Zotac GTX 260 AMP
 2x2048MB DDR2 Kit OCZ Reaper HPC 1066MHz CL5
Samsung HD103UJ Spinpoint F1
Creative Soundblaster X-FI Titanium PCIe Bulk
Be Quiet DarkPower 650
Thermaltake Armor+ LCS
LG GSA-4163B DVD
Logitech G15 Refresh
Logitech G5 Laser Refresh Mouse

Und dann hätte ich noch diesen schönen großen 26" TFT


Samsung SyncMaster T260HD 

Eine schöne 10 Megapixel Kamera hab ich auch noch...


Ich könnte folgende Spiele mit der Grafikkarte testen:


Battlefield Bad Company 2
Mass Effect 2
Crysis
Drakensang
Grid
Resident Evil 5
Dragon Age
Call of Duty - World at War
Fall Out 3

Zum Benchen hätte ich
3D Mark 06 und Vantage
als Testplattform würde ich Windows XP 
und Windows 7 nehmen


Schönen Gruß
Rayken


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertest.

-Meine Erfahrungen im OC-Bereich reichen über SW-Overclocking bis hin zu Biosmods. 
-Allen weiteren Anforderungen kann mehr als nur follge geleistet werden. 
-Desweiteren stehen mehrere Testsysteme auf Intel und AMD Basis zur Verfügung sowie Anzeigegeräte bis 42".

Mfg
LordMeuchelmord


----------



## storm41 (15. April 2010)

Bewerbung zum Usertest GTX470

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum testen einer Geforce GTX470

Ich beschäftige mich seit Jahren mit Technik aller Art , insbesondere Hardware.
Meine für den Test relevanten Systemkomponenten sind folgende:
Intel Q6600@3,35Ghz
8GB DDR2 GSkill Ram@1000Mhz
HD5850
MSI P43 Neo
Windows 7 x64

Von dem Vergleich zwischen den zwei Grafikkarten verspreche ich mir spannende
Ergebnisse.

Ich habe die Möglichkeit diverse Spiele in Auflösungen bis hoch in 2048*1152 zu testen 
und beliebige Benchmarks durchzuführen.

Da ich bereits als Newsredakteur tätig war sind meine Fähigkeiten Artikel
zu schreiben als überdurchschnittlich gut zu bewerten. 
Einen Beispielartikel kann ich dem entsprechenden Moderator 
gerne zur Verfügung stellen. 

Meine Anzahl an Beiträgen in diesem Forum sind bisher leider nicht sehr zahlreich,
ich gehe jedoch davon aus das man hier nicht anhand seines Postcounters bewertet wird.
Falls es dennoch von relevanz ist kann ich noch einen 8000 Beiträge Account in einem 
anderen Hardwareforum vorweißen.


----------



## fritz88master (15. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Testen der GTX 470.

Seit ca. 8 Jahren bin ich verrückt nach Pc's und habe mir in der Zeit so einige Tests angesehen.
Ich verfüge über:
 ein i5 @ 3,6 Ghz + Scythe Meugen 2
 eine Asus 4870
 3GB GSkill 1600er 
 Lüfterstersteuerung komplett automatisch von mCubed

Alle möglichen Spiele zum Benchen sowie die die häufig verwendeten Benchmarkprogramme stehen zur Verfügung.
Habe ebenso die Zeit die Karte mehrere Tage durchlaufen zu lassen um dauerbelastungstests durchzuführen.
Ebenso habe ich eine gute Digitalkamera um auch zahlreiche Bilder zu machen.

Würde mich sehr freuen diesen Test ausführlich durchzuführen und ausarbeiten zu können.


----------



## Topas93 (15. April 2010)

Hallöchen ich würde mich auch gerne bewerben:
Ich denke da sich meine cpu(i7 860) locker auf 3,8ghz oc lässt, denke ich das sich auch das cpu limit in Grenzen halten wird.
Auch eine inzwischen jahrelange Erfahrung mit PCs würde mich heir für qualifizieren.
Da ich auch schon oft grafikkarten gehabt habe kann ich recht gut vergleichen.
Ich hoffe auch ein vergleich dieser GraKa mit einer gtx275 würde genügen.
Auch hat mein PC eine sehr leise Geräuschkullissen womit die beurteilung der lautstärke einfach sein wird.
Mir stehen auch dieverse Spiele wie Crysis, Prototye, Fear2, Battlefield: Bad Company2 sowie Metro2033 und dieverse weitere titel zum fps messen zur verfügung. Über Benchmark-Vollversionen von 3dMark verfüge ich seitens einer PCGH-Ausgabe.
Bei mir erfolgen die Messungen des Stromhungers über ein handels üblichen strom messer der über die Steckdose geht. Hier bei bezieht sich der Verbrauch aufs komplette system. Also stromsparende maßnahme wird eine 8600gt in den Vergleich mit einbezogen.
Eine hochauflösende Digitalkamera steht mir auch zur verfügung welche sich auch sehr gut für Nahaufnahmen eignet.

Auf die gelegen heit diese Grafikkarte desten zu dürfen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG Topas93
P.S: Falls dennoch mehrer Grafikkarten gewünscht sind, kann ich von freunden welche ausleihen (hd5770,hd4850, gtx275(sli),8800gts)
Desweiteren stehen mir hd-Material sowie 2 Bildschirme zu verfügung um die Leistungsaufnahme bzw die Prozessorlast unter solchen Aktivitäten zu messen.


----------



## Genghis99 (15. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich *NICHT* - aber ich biete dem Gewinner (sofern erwünscht) Hilfe bei der Erstellung von Texten etc. an.


----------



## watercooled (15. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die GTX-470.
Aber warum ausgerechnet ich?
Ich bin nicht gerade am längsten hier.
Klar mein System ist nicht gerade High end.
Und ich mag noch etwas jung erscheinen.
Aber nehmt euch doch mal ein herz und wählt nicht immer die mega erfahrenen User.

So das war jetzt mal genug Gesülze. 
Mein System steht in meiner Siggi.
Ich würde sie direkt mit einer HD4890, einer 5850 und einer 6600GT (rofl) vergleichen.
Ich kann auch noch was zur Leistungsaufnahme schreiben wenn interesse besteht!
Testen kann ich von 1024x768 bis hin zu 1920x1080.
Getestet wird dann mit Crysis, Colin McRae Dirt 2, Anno 1404, 3D Mark Vantage und 06, Heaven Benchmark und so weiter.
Ich könnte auch Erfahrungen mit der Videocodierung aufschreiben.
Geknipst wird dann mit einer Sony DSC H-3.
Erfahrung im overclocking ist ausreichend vorhanden.
Alle anderen Punkte werden vollends erfüllt.
Und auch bei mir ist die Karte gut aufgehoben^^

Na dann Greetz 
Gaming_King


----------



## schneiderbernd (15. April 2010)

..bewerbe mich nun auch mal...na weil...ich am Ende gerne die Karte besitzen möchte!


----------



## monster23 (15. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für den PCGH Lesertest, die Voraussetzungen werden von mir natürlich alle erfüllt.

Ich habe früher für It-Scene.com gearbeitet, gibt es leider seit einem Jahr nicht mehr. Ausführliche und Sachgemäße Artikel sind für mich kein Problem.

Der Schwerpunkt Grafikkarten macht mir jede menge Spaß und zählt daher auch im alltäglichen Leben zu meinen Hobbys. Die richtige Handhabung einer Digicam bzw. die Grafikkarten ins richtige Licht zu bringen ist für mich kein Problem.

Overclocking und Undervolting gehören zu meinen Hobbys. Vier Wochen sind für mich sowieso kein Problem da ich mich in meiner Freizeit sowieso immer mit Hardware beschäftige.

Als Unterbau für die Grafikkarte habe ich einen i5-750 welcher auch mit bis zu 4,4 Gig läuft, ein Gigabyte P55 UD4, 4 Gig Patriot Viper mit Cl8, 

hätte auch noch ein Asrock mit einem Intel Atom anzubieten ) ist sicher auch lustig mal auszuprobieren.

Vergleich mit anderen Grafikkarten im System sind für mich auch kein Problem, ist halt wie gewünscht.

Hoffe man liest sich per PN!


----------



## Scotty1993 (15. April 2010)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Gainward GeForce GTX 470. Ich wäre sehr erfreut über, wenn mir das Testmodell zugesagt würde. Des Weiteren bin ich bezüglich Grafikkarten bestens informiert und werde den Test sehr ernst nehmen und mir die beste Mühe geben einen sehr guten Testbericht abzugeben.

Meine aktuellen Hardwarekomponenten bestehen aus:


Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R
Intel Core2Quad Q6700 (@3,3 GHz)
4GB OCZ Titanium DDR2-800 (4-4-4-15)
 XFX GeForce GTX280
Samsung SpinPoint F1 500GB

Als Bildschirm verwende ich einen Samsung Syncmaster T220 (Auflösung: 1650*1080). Zudem werde ich mit folgenden Grafikkarten Vergleichsbenchmarks machen:


GeForce GTX 260 (g92)
GeForce GTX 280
GeForce 8800 GT(X)

Als Test- und Benchmarkprogramme werde ich die wie folgt gelistete Software benutzen:


Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Crysis
Anno 1404
Empire Total War
Need for Speed: Shift
Batman Arkham Asylum
3D Mark 06 und Vantage
sonstige Benchmark-Programme

Als Testplattform kommt bei mir Windows Vista und Windows 7 zum Einsatz. Sonstige Anforderungen kann ich mehr als ausreichend erfüllen. Zudem ist es mir möglich die Grafikkarte einer Langzeitbelastung auszusetzen. Zudem verfüge ich über gute Kenntnisse bezüglich Overclocking. Beiläufig möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich viel Spaß im Umgang mit dem PC habe, vorallem in dem Gebiet der Hardware und dahingehend auch beim overclocking, sodass ich der Überzeugung bin, dass mein Bericht sehr gelingen wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Scotty


----------



## walk_the_line (15. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Gainward GTX470:

Qualifikationen:

Seit nun mehr 12 Jahren bin ich PC-Besitzer. Angefangen habe ich mit einem Fertig-Rechner aus der damaligen Elektro-Kette "Brinkmann" (heute wohl MediMax), welcher mit Intel Pentium 233Mhz MMX für Sockel 7, 32MB PC-66 SDRAM, Maxtor  4 GB Festplatte und einer ATI Rage II 4MB bestückt war.
Letztgenannte Komponente machte dann nach einem kurzen Intermezzo mit der 3dfx Voodoo 1 4MB Platz für eine 3dfx Voodoo 3 2000 16MB.
Im anschließend angeschafften AMD Athlon XP 2400+ (Thorton) mit 512MB DDR RAM schied die Voodoo dann gegen eine GeCube ATI Radeon 9600 SE mit 128 MB DDR RAM aus. Das damals von mir noch kläglich missachtete Speicherinterface von nur 64-bit brach dem Rechner performancetechnisch jedoch das Genick. Um dieses Problem umgehen zu können wurde die 9600 schnell durch eine MSI ATI Radeon 9800 Pro im grünen Layout ersetzt, welche den 9800 XT Chip beherbergte. Nachdem diese dann noch in einen Athlon 64 3500+ (Sockel 939) mit 2x512DDR RAM umgezogen war, wurde es Zeit für einen neuen Komplett-Rechner. Es folgte ein Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, welcher mit 2x2 GB DDR2 RAM, einer MSI 8800 GTS 640MB OC und einem Gigabyte 965P-DQ6 zusammenarbeiten durfte. Dieses System wurde dann im vergangenen Jahr durch untenstehendes ersetzt.

Hardwarevoraussetzungen/Systemspezifikationen:

NZXT Zero
be quiet!  700W Straight Power E6 80+
Gigabyte EX58-Extreme Sockel 1366
Intel Core i7 920 @ 2,66Ghz, 1,056V
6x 2048 MB DDR3 Corsair XMS3 CL8, 1600 XMP
Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP, 896MB GDDR3
X-fi Titanium
Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB
Samsung HD501LJ 500GB (Spieleplatte)
diverse Festplatten
Windows 7 Professional 64bit
LG W2452 24" @ 1920x1200
Canon IXUS 100 (Umgang damit habe ich jetzt auf der AMICOM lernen müssen  )

Synthetische Benchmarks:

3D Mark 2006
3D Mark Vantage

Spielebenchmarks:

DX9:
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Racedriver GRID
Half-Life 2 LostCoast/CinematicMod
Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena
(Just Cause 2)

DX10:
Crysis/Crysis Warhead
Bioshock
(Colin DIRT 2)
(Metro 2033)

DX11: 
Colin DIRT 2
Metro 2033
Just Cause 2

Tesselationbenchmarks:

Unigine Heaven 
Stone Giant

Raytracingbenchmark:

Design Garage

(Alle Benchmarks mit verschiedenen Auflösungen und mehreren Durchläufen für einen aussagekräftigen Mittelwert.)

Zusätzlich zu den normalen Benchmarks erfolgt für die Worst-Case-Szenarien Crysis , Metro 2033 und 3D Mark Vantage das Overclocking um das Potential der Karte ausreizen zu können.

Ich würde mich sehr über die Möglichkeit zum Lesertest freuen


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (15. April 2010)

Hallo,

Euch allen erstmal ein bayerisches "Grüss Gott!" 

Ich würde mich auch gene bewerben.
Zwar ist das jetz mein 1. mal das ich etwas im Forum schreibe, bin aber schon seit längerer Zeit unterwegs und lese eifrig mit. Das Forum ist eines der besten die ich je gesehen habe (Nein, ich schleime nicht).

Ich warte schon seit langem auf die Fermis und hab mir geschworen eine zu ergattern.
Vielleicht auch eine 5970, Dual GPU würde mich reizen.....

Im Moment habe ich nur eine GTX 260 drin. OCed auf 730MHz.
Also könnte ich die 470er mit ner GTX 260, GT120 und  7300GS vergleichen, alt gegen Neu 
Dazu noch:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.8 GHz
Asus P5QPL-AM Mainboard
Nanya DDR2-6400er RAM
und nem 750er Netzteil.

Mir geht es bei Grafikkarten vorallem um Lautstärke und Durchhalten bei langen Spielen. Übertaktbarkeit ist bei mir eigentlich 2. Rankig, da es bei einer Grafikkarte um die "Grundausstattung" geht, sprich wie hoch sie von Haus aus taktet/Anzahl der Shader/usw..... 
Da ich bisher noch keine Karte der Marke Gainward besitze, würde mich mal interessieren, wie es beim Design aussieht. Ich bin auch ein echter Kühlfreak , je kühler umso besser!
Meine Hardware wird bald durch nen i7 860 inkl. Asus Maximus III + 8GB Mushkin Ram ersetzt 

Zwar bin ich erst 14, habe aber sehr viel mit PCs zu tun. Ich kaufe Teile, baue PCs zusammen und verkaufe sie wieder, vorallem an Freunde.
Dann wäre ich wahrscheinlich einer der jüngsten Tester der PCGH . 

Spiele kann ich eigentlich jedes besorgen, ein Bekannter arbeitet bei Media Markt. Von ihm bekomm ich alles 

Aktuelle Spiele:

Crysis Warhead
Call of Duty 1-6
Grand Theft Auto IV
Metro 2033
Battlefield BC2
Just Cause 2
Assassins Creed 1 & 2
Racedriver GRID
DiRT 2
Need for Speed Shift
Tom Clancy´s Rainbow Six Vegas & Endwar
und viele mehr...

Meine Kamera ist eine 12 Megapixel Lumix von Panasonic. Die macht perfekte Bilder!

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück, weil ich nicht wirklich glaube das ich mal ausgewählt werde.

gruß Christoph


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (15. April 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGH Online Redaktion ! 

hiermit möchte auch ich mich für euren allseits beliebten PCGH-Lesertest bewerben.

Zu meiner Person :

Habe seit nunmehr mehr als 10 jahren mehr oder weniger mit PC´s zu tun.
Begonnen hat alles mit einem Pentium 1 und einer Voodoo3 .
Dem folgten ein Athlon 900MHz und eine Voodoo5, bzw. danach mehrere ATIs.

Ab hier begann der Spaß beim Zusammenbau, dem Installieren und auch erstes zaghaftes OC.
Bei den 64bit Prozessoren und DualCores war ich auch von Anfang an mit dabei  und kann/konnte mehrere Athlon 64´s und X2´s mein eigen nennen.
Aktuell bin ich damit beschäftigt aus meinem jetzigen PC durch "gemäßigtes" OC genug standhafte MHz herauszuholen.
So habe ich zB. einen AMD PII X3 720BE das Laufen auf allen vieren beigebracht  und gleich übertaktet; meine RAM-timings und -Voltages wurden auch ein wenig verfeinert  , genauso wie ich meiner noch aktuellen 8800gtx auf den Zahn gefühlt habe, die aber bald in Rente gehen darf.

Als nächstes steht eine GTX470 auf meiner Liste 

Desweiteren bin ich darum bemüht, meine Voodoo-Sammlung soweit wie es mir möglich ist zu komplettieren (die Sammlung : V2, V3 PCI, V4 AGP, V5 AGP+PCI).


Die Grundalagen meines (Test-)system sind:

WIN7 64 Bit Ultimate
AMD Phenom II X3 720BE @ 4 kerne @ 3,1GHz
Corsair H50
ASRock Aod790GC/128M
8GB Corsair XMS2 DHX @ CL4
*genug* Western Digital Platten/ im Zulauf : caviar green 1,5TB
ZOTAC 8800GTX  
BenQ G24HDB (Full HD 24" widescreen)


Des Fotografierens bin ich mächtig, allerdings darf man mich nicht hetzen, aber 4 Wochen sind genug Zeit für gute Bilder  

OverclockingTools :
allseits beliebt 
- RivaTuner
- ATI Tool (zum Artifaktscannen)
- den ein oder anderen Afterburner 
- etc.

zum Messen / validieren :
- GPU-Z (0.4.2)
- Speedfan (temps)
- alle gewünschten Benchmarks (sei es 3dmark/ heaven/ ...)
- etc.

Spiele im Angebot :
- CoD 4,5,6
- alle Battlefield´s inkl. BadCompany 2
- Crysis
- FarCry 2
- ...

Als Bonus würde ich Temperaturmessungen mit GrakaOnly-Wasserkühlung anbieten (mit einem der hoffentlich bald verfügbaren FullCover Kühler, oder zur Not auch mit GPU only Kühler). 
(ein neuer 280er Radiator sollte bis dahin bei mir eingetroffen sein)


So - nun liegt es an Euch 

Greeeeetz
Pastor


----------



## Paedre (15. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.

Meine Erfahrungen mit Computerhardware reichen bis in die goldene Amiga-Zeit zurück. um mein Studium der Physik finanzieren zu können, habe ich mich mehrere Jahre um die Computer eines Uni-Klinikums kümmern müssen. Was mir sowohl leidvolle Begegnungen mit nicht funktionierenden, langsamen und widerspenstigen Grafikkarten einbrachte. Doch auch jetzt im Beruf lassen mich die Grafikkarten nicht los, ganz abgesehen vom heimischen Computerspielen, muß ich die vorhandenden Grafikkarten mit OpenGl ausreizen, damit sie physikalische Modell mit mehreren 100 Mio. Atomen anzeigen und einigermaßen annehmbar rotieren lassen.

Meine heimische Hardware besteht aus einem:
Intel Core 2 Duo +
2 GB Ram
Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT

und

Intel Core 2 Quad
4Gb Ram
Ati Radeon HD 4870


----------



## hansipante (15. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Forumsgemeinde und Hallo Admins,

  Meine Kenntnisse im Hardwarebereich hab ich alle selbst erlernt. Dabei ist schon mal das ein oder andere Stück Technik in die Brüche gegangen, danach gab es dann stundenlanges Geschrei von meinen Eltern. Aber mittlerweile habe ich genügend Erfahrung um mit Stolz behaupten zu können dass diese Erprobungsphase vorbei ist. Den Ersten Kontakt mit Bios hatte ich durch einen Fehler im System der durch eine defekte Festplatte ausgelöst wurde. Mit der Zeit haben wir, ich und das Bios und angefreundet. Später habe ich dann meinen alten Athlon 64 X2 5000+ ganz langsam übertaktet bis ich den Dreh des Overclocking raus hatte. 

  Ich bin seit je her ATi Nutzer und diese Karte könnte mich vom grünen Gegenteil überzeugen. Der Reiz, mich als Lesertester auszuwählen besteht darin, dass ich ein recht kleines Gehäuse habe und die Temperaturentwicklung darin eine spannende Erfahrung neben all den riesigen wassergekühlten Monstertowern wäre. Natürlich würde ich mich als Abiturient auch wahnsinnig darüber freuen eine brandneue Grafikkarte zu testen… und zu behalten!

  Mein System besteht aus: 
  Phenom II X4 965 C3 (noch auf Standardtakt) 
  auf Asus M4N78-VM (AM2+)
  4GB DDR2 800 Ram von Samsung
  Be Quiet L7 mit 530W

  *XFX HD 4850 512MB* (Ist mir ein Dorn im Auge) Takt variiert

  Eine Digitalkamera hab ich und mache auf oft gute Fotos für Ebay etc.
  Erfahrungen mit Lesertests hab ich auf Gamezone.de gemacht wo ich des Öfteren eigene Beiträge verfasst hab.

  Also nehmt mich, Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen.


----------



## DR-TOD (15. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test einer Gainward GTX 470


- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 
Mitglied seit 20.12.2007
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum    schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
Wird garantiert gemacht! 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen
Seit 1999 habe ich ausschließlich Grafikkarten von NVIDIA: GeForce-256 DDR, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce 6800 Ultra, Geforce 7900 GTX, Geforce 8800 GTS640MB (G80) von Gainward, Geforce GTX 285, ab der GeForce 6800 Ultra bis zu der derzeitigen GTX 285 alle per Bios-Flash Übertaktet!
Geforce GTX 285 OC-Potenzial:750MHz GPU-Takt; 1560MHz Shader-Takt; 1330MHz Speicher-Takt.Temp:Idle 42°; Last 86°(Im Extrem-Stresstest Furmark gemessen).Sonst76°(BFBC2, Metro 2033 bei 1920x1200 16AF,16AA)
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Das wird kein Problem sein 
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen 
Habe eine Sony Cyber-shot DSC-T77
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
Ok 
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details 
OK
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
Das wird auch danach nicht gemacht! 
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
OK

Mein System:
Betriebssystem: WIN7 64 BIT Ultimate
Prozessor: Intel Core2 Quad Q9550S
Mainboard: Asus Rampage Formula
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Dominator 8GB(4x2GB) 1066MHZ DDR2
Festplatten: 2x RaptorX 150 im Raid 0 Verbund
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 285@(702/1512/2600)
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium PCI-Express
Netzteil: Tagan PipeRock 600W ATX 2.2
Monitor: 24“ BENQ FP241 VW LCD native Auflösung 1920x1200 Pixel

Mfg.
DR-TOD


----------



## erlem (15. April 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich als Tester für die Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben.
3D-Karten interessieren mich seit der Diamond Monster 3D.  Seit dieser Zeit habe ich mich mit folgenden 3D-Karten beschäftigt, bzw. getestet (natürlich auch gespielt).

Diamond Monster 3D I und II, Nvidia TNT2M64, Voodoo5 5500, Nvidia G4 Ti 4200, Ati Radeon 8500, Ati Radeon 9800 pro, Nvidia 7800 GS, Nvidia 8800 GT und Nvidia 9800 GTX+ 512 MB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Testen könnte ich die GTX 470 auf Windows XP-32 , Vista-64 und Win7-64 auf jeweils analoger Hardware:

ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI mit Onboard-Grafik
4 GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800 PC2-6400
AMD Phenom II X4 920
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower 650 Watt

Ein Grafikkartenvergleich könnte mit einer Gainward 8800 GT und einer Gainward 9800 GTX+ 512 MB stattfinden. Evtl auch mit 2 Gainward 8800 GT als SLI , falls mein Sohn mir seine Grafikkarte leiht. Ältere Grafikkarten habe ich nur als AGP; z.B. eine Ati 9800 pro und eine Nvidia 7800 GS . Da hier aber eine andere Hardware (MB, CPU, RAM ) Grundlage wäre ist ein Vergleich  nicht sinnvoll.  

Ein Test mit Nvidia HybridPower unter Verwendung des Onboard-Grafik-Chips wäre evtl. interessant, falls die GTX 470 diese Funktion  unterstützt.

Als synthetische Benchmarks könnte ich anbieten: 3DMark06 und 3DMark Vantage in Auflösungen 800 * 600 bis 1600 *1200. Generell würde ich auch AA und AF variieren.

Für FPS-Vergleiche mit FRAPS 3.2.2 und games-interne Benchmarks könnte ich folgende Games verwenden:

Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Far Cry 2, Fear 2, Bioshock 2, Metro 2033, COD-MW2, Stalker Clear Sky und Call of P. oder evtl. auch ältere Games wie Half Life2, Quake 4 oder Doom 3.

Eine Digital-Kamera besitze ich auch, bzw. auch eine Video-Kamera für kleine Filme, z.B. für Geräusch-Demos der Grafikkartenlüfter. 

Übertakten würde ich mit dem ATITool  0.26 testen. Eine evtl. notwendige Änderung der Lüftersteuerung könnte mit dem aktuellen ExperTool V. 7.8 von Gainward stattfinden.
Evtl. gibt es hier auch neuere Tools speziell für diese  Grafikkarte.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich auch den Stromverbrauch und die Temperaturen (Idle und unter Last) der Grafikkarten messen  und vergleichen.

Hier noch ein Bild meiner bisherigen Lieblings-Grafikkarte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hmm, kleiner Scherz, ist vielleicht doch ein bißchen alt.

Aber vor ca. einem Jahr fand ich diese Grafikkarte im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gainward GTX+ 9800

Vielleicht wird sie bald durch die Gainward Geforce GTX 470 abgelöst.


----------



## tripod (15. April 2010)

ich bewerbe mich auch mal, eine gtx470 wäre schon ein traum 

die teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich natürlich.
ne digicam besitze ich mittlerweile auch 
wäre mein erster offizieller test und würde mich natürlich auch dementsprechend anstrengen.

hardware siehe signatur


----------



## JohnnyPrez (15. April 2010)

Und es soll wirklich nur einen Tester geben? Wie soll man den denn ermitteln? An der nötigen Hard- als auch Software mangelt es sicherlich den wenigsten. Na ja, positives Denken ist angesagt. Denn zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt stehen die Chancen immerhin noch bei 1 zu 277 oder in Prozent bei 0,36.

Hm, da wird die Redaktion wohl ums Lose ziehen nicht vorbeikommen. 

Also Freunde, fangt schon mal an zu beten. 

Mit besten Grüßen an alle hier Beteiligten und viel Glück,

Dario


----------



## Dr.House (15. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester.


Ich würde Vergleichtests zwischen der GTX 470, 5870 und 8800 GTX anstellen.

getestet wird:

- Stromverbrauch (Multimeter und Kostenmessgerät vorhanden)
- Overclocking @ Luft / Wasser / Dice
- Spielebenchmarks (Crysis, NFS Grid und weitere)
- 3D Marks Vergleichstests
- da fällt mir bestimmt noch was ein ...

Schöne Fotos und gute Strukturierung der Testergebnisse, sowie P/L -Beurteilung


Bereits vorhandene Hardware:

i7 950 @ 4,2 
Classified X58 
6 GB Dominator GT 1600 CL7
ATI 5870  (als Referenz)
8800 GTX  (als Referenz)
BeQuiet P8  1200



"der Rest wird Geschichte"


----------



## koesti (16. April 2010)

Servuz,

in meiner Hausarbeit geht es um die neue Grafikkartengeneration von Nvidia. Bin Student der Systeminformatik und würde mich freuen, eure Karte praxisnah testen zu können, somit hätte ich in meinem Vortrag reelle Vergleichsdaten und nicht nur theoretische Werte.

Möglich wäre es, PCGH Miarbeiter zum Kolloquium einzuladen um bei meinem Vortrag dabei zu sein.

Ich würde unter anderem Vergleichstests mit der 5870 VaporX einzeln sowie im CF Verbund machen.
In meiner kleinen Werstatt zu hause habe ich die Möglichkeit mit flüssigem Stickstoff zu testen, so dass extreme Taktungen der GTX möglich sind. Natürlich habe ich Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet.

Wie ich weiterhin testen werde und was für Anwendungen bevorzugt werden bleibt mein Geheimnis.

Es dürfte euch auch sicher interessieren, wie sich die Temperaturen der GTX beim Silverstone Raven2 Gehäuse verhalten, dem besten Gehäuse überhaupt was Luftkühlung angeht. Dieses ausgeklügelte Kühlkonzept sucht ihresgleichen.

Mein System tut hier nicht zur Sache, wird aber im Test verwendet. 
Also PCGH, ich warte auf eure Mail.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## madace (16. April 2010)

Bei 29 Seiten dürfte es, auch mangels genauerer Angaben bzgl. genauer(er) Anforderungen an die Tester schwierig sein, unter die "Auserwählten" zu kommen.

Das übliche Geschleime spare ich mir deshalb und hoffe dass ich Glück habe, weil ich auch gerne mal eine neue GK testen würde.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2010)

Ja, 29 Seiten voller Bewerbungen sprechen für sich

Nichts desto trotz melde ich auch mein Interesse an die Karte testen zu dürfen

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen 
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen 
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester 
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 

Alle diese Bedingungen erfülle und akzeptiere ich 
Ich bin ein hochmotivierter Hardware-ianer; aber das wisst ihr ja


----------



## Overclocker06 (16. April 2010)

Hallo,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Gainward GTX 470.
Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten habe ich, auch kann ich Erfahrungen beim Übertakten vorweisen.
Durchlaufen müsste die Grafikkarte eine Reihe von Tests mit verschiedenen Spielen, Anwendungen und Benchmarks.
Spiele werden auf jeden Fall Bad Company 2, Stalker: Call of Prypiat, Crysis und Anno 1404 sein, gegebenenfalls auch mehr.
In der Kategorie Anwendungen wird Fermi sein Können bei Badaboom unter Beweis stellen müssen, gerne auch bei weiteren Anwendungen.
In Form des 3D Mark Vantage sowie des FurMark muss sie sich Benchmarks stellen.
Der Karte werden ein Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 mit 3,33GHz und 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher zur Seite stehen. So kann eine Limitierung durch den Prozessor ausgeschlossen werden um der Karte den vollen Spielraum zu gewähren.
Außerdem werde ich den Stromverbrauch der Karte allein so genau wie möglich messen. Es wird Vergleichsbilder der verschiedenen Antialiasing und anisotropes Filter Modi geben und natürlich werden auch thermische Messergebnisse im Test enthalten sein.
Die Lautheit werde ich subjektiv bewerten da mir leider die entsprechenden Geräte fehlen, um aussagekräftigere Messungen durchzuführen. Jedoch wird die Fermi-Karte in einem fast lautlosen System eingesetzt, sodass Störgeräusche anderer Komponenten nahezu auszuschließen sind.
Präsentieren werde ich den Test in Form eines interessanten Textes der mit einigen, digitalen Bildern illustriert sein wird.
Des Weiteren habe ich schon lange nicht mehr an meinem PC geschraubt und meine 8800 GT stößt mittlerweile in vielen Spielen schnell an ihre Grenzen.
Um den Test durchzuführen habe ich genügend Zeit, da ich am 20.04 mit Informatik bzw. am 21.04 mit Mathe die letzte schriftliche Abiturprüfung ablegen werde und folglich Tag und Nacht zur Verfügung habe um die Karte auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen.

Ich würde mich freuen, den Test für euch schreiben zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Overclocker06

P.S: Ich plane eine kleine, apfelige, schneeleopardige Überraschung mit der GTX 470 zu präsentieren. Allerdings kann ich nicht versprechen, dass mit dieser auch Alles wie geplant abläuft. Die Karte wird natürlich keiner Gefahr ausgesetzt!

Ein kleiner Nachtrag bezüglich des Betriebssystems. Zum Einsatz kommt Windows 7 Enterprise in der 64bit Version​


----------



## hanc0ck (16. April 2010)

_*Sehr geehrte Pc Games Hardware Redaktion,
*_
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test der GTX 470.

Zurzeit arbeite ich als freier Mitarbeiter in einer Tv Produktionsfirma, bin zeitlich sehr flexibil und kann so dem Test der Grafikkarte die nötige Priorität geben.

Zu Ms-Dos Zeiten wurde ich damals schon als Kind an Hard und Software herangeführt. Dieses Interesse hällt bis heute ununterbrochen an, was schon viele verschiedene Systeme, nicht nur für mich, sondern auch für mein gesamten Familien und Freundeskreis zur Folge hatte.

Der Test würde mit meiner derzeitigen Hardware stattfinden, die wie folgt aussieht:



Q6600 (standart und übertaktet @ 3500 Mhz)
Asus P5Q Pro
Zotac 8800GT (Volt Mod für Takt von 750/1000 Mhz)

8Gb A-Data Extreme Ram @ 1037 Mhz
Intel X25-M G2 Postville 160 GB
Cooltek Modular Nt 600 Watt

Windows 7 X64 Ultimate


Ich werde die GTX 470 auch auf einem aktuellen Zwei Kerner testen, da bestimmt noch viele User einen solchen besitzen.

Als Sofware würde ich wie viele hier auf die aktuellen Games setzen, wie Bad Company 2, Metro 2033, Modern Warfare 2, Nfs Shift, Anno 1404 etc. um auch im übertakteten Zustand den letzten Frame zu bekommen.

Aber auch einige ältere Games möchte ich testen und die Performance mit dem GPU Client von Folding @ Home, nicht zu vergessen die synthetischen Benchmarks ala 3DMark Vantage.

Gerne starte ich auch eine Abstimmung im Forum um herauszufinden was die meistern User getestet haben möchten.


Als Kamera verwende ich eine Nikon D50, damit sind die Bilder aus dem Anhang entstanden.


Ich würde mich sehr freuen, derjenige zu sein der die GTX 470 testet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Robinson S.

*
*


----------



## axel25 (16. April 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

auch ich bewerbe mich  hiermit für den Lesertest der GTX470.
Die Grafikkarte würde dann in meinen Haupt-PC (Phenom II X4 920; 4Gb-DDR2-800; Asus Crosshair II Formula; Xigmatek Thor's Hammer, diverse 120mm-Lüfter, Artic Cooling 550Watt-Netzteil, 500GB-Festplatte, DVD-Brenner) zum Einsatz kommen. Der Test würde als eigenständiger Thread in <Grafikkarten> und ausschnittsweise in meinem Tagebuch zu lesen sein.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
_Bin ich_
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
_Ich werde mir Mühe geben_
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen
_Kein Problem, habe schon öfters gebastelt und übertaktet._
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
_Sollte kein Problem sein._
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
_Ich habe eine ältere Canon Powershot A60/A70 mit Tisch-Stativ._
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
_Für mich als Schüler gar kein Problem._
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich die GTX470 im Namen der PCGH testen dürfte.

Alex. S. alias Axel25


----------



## Special-Agent-J (16. April 2010)

Möchte mich auch mal bewerben!
Erfahrung ist denk ich massenweise da, hab 2 pcs, laptop, netbook, und smartphone!
Zusätzlich Programmiere ich C# und Pure Basic, sowie JAVA von der Berufsschule her.
Zudem bastel ich gerne mit Elektronik, vor allem an PCs.
Außerdem mach ich gerade eine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker. 

Die GTX 470 würde ich gerne testen, da sie eine der besten Grafikkarten auf dem Markt ist. Für den Test würde ich mir extra ein neues System zusammentstellen und damit das letzte aus der Grafikkarte holen. Mit Benchmarks, Spielen und Übertakten würde ich gern die GTX 470 mal so richtig dampfen lassen. 
Was ich vor allem an den neuen NVIDIDA Karten interessant finde sind die GPU- Computing fähigkeiten, auch dahingehend würde ich die NVIDIA Karte mit Videobearbeitung und Rendering testen. Auch mehrere Bildschirme sind in meinem Zimmer(Testlabor xD) verfügbar, mal sehen wie sich da die 470 schlägt!?
Ah ja Kamera + Videokamera und Bedienfähigkiten sind vorhanden.
Logisch das Screenshots und Videos von verschiedenen Anti-Aliasing-Stufen sowie vom Anisotropisches Filtering angefertigt werden würden.

Gruß treuer PCGH Leser Jonny


----------



## Die Harke (16. April 2010)

Hallo,
  hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.
An Computern bastle ich schon seitdem ich dreizehn bin. Demnach kann ich einen hohen Wissenstand im Zusammenbau und Übertakten eines Computers aufweisen. Insgesamt kann ich die Grafikkarte an drei verschiedenen und halbwegs modernen Rechnerkonfigurationen testen. Für Benchmark stehen mir genügend Spiele zur Verfügung. Eine gute Kamera, mit der ich gut umgehen kann, besitze ich auch.
  Über eine Benennung als Lesertester würde ich mich sehr freuen und würde auch über den gesamten Testzeitraum für Fragen offen stehen.
  Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## RedoX (16. April 2010)

Auch ich würde mich gerne bewerben. Ich habe recht viel Erfahrungen mit Grafikkarten. Selber besitze ich einige Grafikkarten, aus Geldmangel aber keine Top-Produkte. Der Vergleich mit HD 5850 und HD 5770 könnte aber gemacht werden, die beiden sind vorhanden. Die sonstige Hardware ist vorhanden und sollte Leistungsmässig nicht gross limiteren (mein Phenom läuft ohne Probleme bei 3.7Ghz). Auch Ram und Festplatte sind neu, also ist garantiert, dass sie nicht durch andere Komponenten limitiert wird. Ach ja, natürlich ist auch ein PCI-E 2.0 Mainboard vorhanden.

Nun, ob ich schreiben kann, könnt ihr nicht genau wissen. Tatsächlich bin ich nicht der beste Schriftsteller, will das aber auch nicht sein. Wie man ein Review verfasst weiss ich, da ich schon einige in Englisch verfasst habe. In Deutsch wäre es das erste.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich diesen Test durchführen könnte!


----------



## katajama (17. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich gern für den Test bewerben!

Als Testsysteme stehen 2 sockel 775  systeme mit folgender HW zur verfügung : 
System 1 - Asus Rampage Formula Intel X48 2x PCI-E 2.0 x16 / Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 3,3Ghz / 8GB Kingston DDR2 @1066 Mhz 
System 2 - Asus P5E Deluxe Intel X48 2x PCI-E 2.0 x16 / Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 3,5 GHz / 3GB DDR2 667@841 Mhz

Des weiteren steht ein Asrock Vcore Dual VSTA MB zur verfügung, auf welchen ein vergleich mit PCI-E 1.1 x4 möglich ist.

vorhandene Vergleichsgrafikkarten:

Nvidia Geforce GTX 285 2GB
Nvidia Geforce 9600GT 1024MB
Nvidia Geforce 8800GTS 512MB G92

Hochwertige Digitalkamera vorhanden! 
Ich habe Erfahrung im  übertackten von Grafikkarten und Prozessoren.

Diverse Benchmark´s, Tool´s und aktuelle Spiele sind vorhanden.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Xion4 (17. April 2010)

Ja Mensch, mal wieder ein Lesertest, eine Super Sache wie ich finde. Ich denke eure Anforderungen kann ich erfüllen, wobei: "eine ordentliche Schreibe" vermutlich ziemlich subjektiv ist. Ich kann nun natürlich anfangen und behaupten ich könne dieses und jenes, eure Checkliste abhaken, dennoch denke ich, eine solche Review sollte, da es ein Lesertest ist, auch wie einer wirken. Man sollte schon noch erkennen, dass sie von einem Durchschnittsuser geschrieben wurde.

Es gibt sehr viele gute Review-Verfasser in diesem Forum, mit xTc, Rabensang und McZonk nenne ich jetzt einfach mal 3 die mir sehr positiv aufgefallen sind und wenn Ihr die perfekte Review wollt, sollten die Jungs wohl die Tests machen.

Zu mir, warum möchte ich die Review machen? Nunja, ich habe nun seit der ATI 9800Pro mich nur mit ATIs begnügt, nicht weil ich ein Fanboy bin, sondern weil mir einfach Preis/Leistung sehr wichtig ist. So reihten sich nach der 9800pro eine X800Pro, eine HD2600XT, eine 3870 Atomic, eine HD4870 512MB, eine HD4890 Toxic, eine HD5870 VaporX Rev.2, eine HD5870 Rev.1  und nun die MSI Lightning ein.

So warum denn nun eine Nvidia testen? Weil ich zu den Leuten gehöre die sagen: der Fermi ist ein Reinfall, und gerade aufgrund dieser Meinung würde ich mir so keine GTX4xx kaufen und mich somit also mich auch nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Deshalb würde ich die Chance gerne nutzen.

Mich interessieren auch nicht nur die syntethischen Leistungswerte aus Benchmarks, sondern vielmehr die Game-Performance. Denn ich denke die GTX470 zielt vielmehr auf Gamer als Bencher ab.

Ein gutes Grundsystem um mal das maximale der Karte auszuloten habe ich,  softwareseitig werde ich auch einiges an Spielen und Benches testen können. Mit der HD 5870 Lightning stelle ich zudem einen guten Testgegner für die GTX470. Da die HD 5870 ihre Arbeit gut verrichtet würde ich die Testkarte für einen karikativen Zweck hergeben, sprich entweder ein Projekt wie vom User Lower, oder mit Unterstützung der PCGH bei eBay versteigern und den Erlös einem guten Zweck zukommen lassen.

Ich würde auch nicht davor scheuen die erfahrenen Review Experten um Tips zu bitten, damit ein sehr gutes Ergebniss zu Stande kommt. Um dieses zu krönen würde ich versuchen, sofern technisch möglich, auf die Wünsche der Community einzugehen, und so quasi eine flexible und vorallem dem User angepasste Review zu schreiben.

Gute Fotos gehören zu einer Review wie das Gelbe zum Ei. Mir steht dafür eine Canon EOS 450 zur Verfügung, gebe aber zu, eine Nachbearbeitung der Bilder nur mit paint.net tätigen zu können. Einige Beispiele meiner Fotoarbeiten finden sich in dem eBay Shop Stern-Shop Nord-Ostsee Automobile, gute wie auch eher schlechte. Manchmal hat man nicht soviel Zeit, manche Produkte brauchen nicht soviel Aufmerksamkeit. Auf Anfrage verschicke ich auch gerne Links mit Arbeiten auf die ich in dem Shop recht stolz bin.

Somit ist alles gesagt, und ich wünsche allen viel Glück bei der Auswahl und dem Glückskind auch viel Spass bei der Review.

Soviel von mir.


----------



## TheHille (17. April 2010)

Ich würde mich auch gern für den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich erfülle sowohl die Anforderungen und akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen.

Seit vielen Jahren teste ich nun schon PC-Teile in jeglicher Hinsicht. Meine erste eigene Grafikkarte war eine Voodoo Rush/Banshee gekoppelt mit einem Pentium I 75Mhz. Später dann ein Athlon 700Mhz mit Riva TNT 2 64Mhz. Weiter P4 2,4Ghz und Radeon 9700.

Gerade im Moment hab ich noch einen C2D 6420 @ 3,6Ghz und C2Q 6700 @ 3,5Ghz (beide LuKü). Desweiteren habe ich 4GB und 8GB und folgende Grafikkarten zum kombinieren: Geforce 9600 GT, Ati HD 4850, und noch evtl. Zugriff auf HD 4870, HD 4890.

Ich würde mit der Graka einen kompletten Benchmark-Round-Up mit so ziemlich allen Games durchführen, den Enerigebedarf messen und sehr viele Bilder machen. Evtl. würde ich andere GPU-Kühler auf der Karte probieren, sofern das erlaubt ist. Unter besonderem Augenmerk wären dann auch die Fähigkeiten (Tesselation, Physx, etc.). Zudem würde mich noch die Übertaktbarkeit dieser Karte interessieren.


Bzgl. Schreibe und Hardwareausstattung verweise ich auf meinen Blog und meine Signatur.

Würde mich sehr freuen!

TheHille


----------



## Lex Tertia (17. April 2010)

Sehr geehrte PC GAMES HARDWARE Redaktion,


Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der GTX470.

Ich erfülle alle Anforderungen und würde in Full-HD-Auflösung (1080p) testen. Meinem sonst leistungsstarken System fehlt zur Zeit leider eine Grafikkarte, da mir Zotac, anstatt meine alte zu reparieren, lieber nach 3-monatiger Reparatur mein Geld erstattete. Eigentlich wollte ich mir demnächst eine Sapphire Toxic Radeon HD 5850 2GB kaufen, da mich Preis, Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke und Hitzeentwicklung ansprechen, bin aber durchaus bereit auch der GTX470 eine Chance zu geben.

Meine Hardwareausstattung ist meinem Profil zu entnehmen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lex Tertia


----------



## Saturas (17. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben.

Was die Teilnahmebedingungen angeht, so denke ich, dass ich mich eignen sollte.
Ich habe nun seit 2006 Erfahrung im Übertakten gesammelt und seither mehrmals mit Trockeneis und in diesem Jahr auch einmal mit Stickstoff arbeiten können.
Grafikkarten habe ich schon viele (ATi und NVidia) getestet, leider blieb die High-End-Sparte da immer aufgrund von Geldmangel außen vor.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

Gigabyte GA-EX38-DQ6
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 / Intel Core 2 Duo E6420
2x512MB Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800 (Micron Chips) / 2x1024MB Corsair XMS XPert DDR2-800 (Micron Chips)
Als Grafikkarte sollte ab Montag (19.04.) eine 8800GTX zur Verfügung stehen.
Das ganze wird durch ein Coba Nitrox 750W Netzteil mit Strom versorgt (sollte also auch für Fermi reichen).

Für die digitale Fotografie stehen sowohl eine Canon EOS 450D, als auch eine Pentax Kompaktkamera mit guter Makrofunktion zur Wahl.

Zum Test könnte ich sowohl Spielebenchmarks (GTA 4 als Spiel mit integriertem Benchmark habe ich, neben Titeln wie Call of Duty 4, Call of Duty 6 und Battlefield Bad Company 2, hier 
und downloadbare Benchmarks anderer Spiele, z.B. Call of Juarez oder S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Call of Pripyat sollten auch möglich sein.), 
als auch die üblichen Benchmarks, wie Aquamark3 oder die verschiedenen 3DMarks verwenden.

Am 26.04.2010 habe ich meine letzte schriftliche Abiturprüfung, das heißt ich habe bis zum Junianfang jede Menge Zeit, um die Karte ausgiebig zu testen.

Zu guter letzt hoffe ich doch, dass ich mich ordentlich artikulieren kann und der Testbericht sich somit auch angenehm lesen würde  .

- Saturas


----------



## Azuroz (17. April 2010)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit möchte ich mich, wie sollte es auch anders sein, für
den User Test der GTX 470 bewerben.

*Über meine Person:*​ Seit 9 Jahren beschäftige ich mich bereits mit Computern und speziell Hardware.
Von einer ATI 9100 angefangen (eine Karte aus einem Komplettsystem), über die
Geforce 6er Reihe bis zu der aktuellen ATI 5er Serie.

Über die Jahre hat sich mein Interesse in die Hardware intensiviert und primär
auf Grafikkarten konzentriert.
Vorallem zu Zeiten der Geforce 6600/6800 habe ich die ersten Leistungstests
zwischen unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten ausgeführt, und mich in diese Materie eingefunden.

In meiner gesammten Grafikkarten Zeit wechsel ich stets zwischen den
Firmen ATI und NVIDIA.

Heute bin ich ein Schüler der gymnasialen Oberstufe, mit den Leistungskursen
Deutsch und Mathematik.

*Warum ich mich bewerbe:*​ Da die letzte Zeit vorallem die ATI 5er Serie die Branche dominiert hat,
möchte ich mir an dieser Stelle selbst ein Bild von der GTX 470 machen können.

Da die ATI 5er Reihe schon einige Zeit auf dem Markt ist, hatte ich bereits
oft die Möglichkeit, mich mit der Leistung dieser Karten auseinander zu setzen.

Zudem erhofft sich eure Redaktion einen Lesertest auf sprachlich gehobenen Niveau,
welches durch das Leistungskursfach Deutsch erreicht wird.
Auch im Internet versuche ich stets die deutsche Sprache zu wahren, und verzichte auf
unnötige Abkürzungen bzw. Missachtungen der Rechtschreibung.

Auch an der Möglichkeit qualitativ hochwertige Fotos zu erstellen soll es nicht mangeln,
da ich die Möglichkeit habe, auf unterschiedliche Digitalkameras zurückzugreifen.
Jedoch muss ich gestehen, dass ich kein Hobbyfotograph bin, welcher ein professionelles
Atelier besitzt 

* Zu meinem System:*​ Alle Systeme, die ich zur Zeit zusammenstelle, basieren auf dem aktuellen
AM3 Standard.

Als Testplattform würde ich mein momentanes System vorschlagen:
Mainboard: Gigabyte MA790XT UD4P

Prozessor: AMD Phenom X3 720 BE (Diese CPU wird jedoch erfolgreich als X4 mit 3 Ghz betrieben)

Arbeitsspeicher: 2*2 GB DDR3 von G.Skill (Ripjaws, 9-9-9-24)

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit


*Wie würde mein Test aussehen :*​ Die Grafikkarte müsste sich in unterschiedlichen Benchmarks (von 3DMark06 [Danke nochmal an eure Sonderausgabe ] bis zu Ingame Tests) beweisen.
Da synthetische Tests jedoch nicht immer die eigentliche Leistung (zB. in FPS) darstellen, wird natürlich auf aktuelle Spiele zurück gegriffen.

Im Hauptaugenmerk habe ich bereits die Titel Crysis, dieser Titel ist wohl eins der meist diskutierten im Leistungsvergleich, und Battleforge, da dieses Spiel auf aktuelle Techniken wie zB. DirectX11 zurückgreift.

Selbstverständlich werden auch eher CPU lastige Spiele ala Anno 1404 nicht vernachlässigt.

Die Spiele werden vorallem auf die Darstellungsqualität und der Anzahl von Bildern pro Sekunde untersucht.
Die FPS Anzahl wird mit einem externen Bildschirm meiner Tastatur ausgelesen.

Nicht zuvergessen ist, dass die Grafikkarte sowohl an meinem normalen PC Monitor (19" TFT) als auch an einem TV (42" Plasma) getestet wird, um eventuelle Unstimmigkeiten zu bemerken.


Des Weiteren werde ich auch auf die Wahrnehmung der Lautstärke eingehen.

Im weiteren Verlauf wird zudem die Möglichkeit des Übertaktens mit der GTX 470 aufgegriffen, um eventuelle Leistungssteigerungen zu verzeichnen.

*Nochmal kurz und knackig warum ich euer Kandidat bin:*
-Ich bin ein Informatik fixierter Schüler, der einen klar formulierten, mit Bildern gespickten Lesertest schreiben möchte.
-Sowohl die Grafikkarte, als auch der Test wird mit großer Sorgfalt behandelt und durchgeführt.
-Ich möchte Klarheit schaffen, ob die neue GTX 470 wirklich das hält, was sie verspricht und eine neue "Gaming-Hoffnung" ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Jan


----------



## Japp3rt (17. April 2010)

*Lesertester einer Gainward Geforce GTX 470 *


Sehr  geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich bei Ihnen als  Tester einer Geforce GTX 470 von Gainward bewerben. 

Zurzeit besuche ich das Gymnasium und werde in zwei Jahren das Technik Abitur machen, weshalb ich noch viel Freizeit habe und einen sehr ausführlichen  Test durchführen kann, um die Grafikkarte auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.

Ich  interessiere mich schon sehr lange für Hardware, als auch Software und  insbesondere für Games jeglicher Art. Die Spiele, die ich testen würde,  sind Battlefield Bad Company 2, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Company of Heroes, Crysis, Crysis Warhead und  World in Conflict mit Soviet Assault. Natürlich würde ich die  Grafikkarte bis an das mögliche Limit mit einer Luftkühlung übertakten,  indem ich noch einen leistungsstarken alternativ Lüfter nutzen würde,  welchen ich aber noch nicht ausgewählt habe, da die GTX 400-Serie noch  zu jung ist. Bei diesem Punkt würde ich dann auch die Community nach  Wunsch Kühlern fragen, aber auch nach anderen gern gesehenen Tests. 


Zurzeit  besitze ich folgende Hardware


Prozessor: Intel Core 2 quad  Q6600 @ zurzeit 3,2 ghz bis zu 3,6 ghz mit Zalman cnps 10x Extreme
Mainboard:  Asus P5Q3
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2gb Kingston Hyper X 1600mhz
Grafikkarte:  ATI Radeon 4870 mit Accelero Twin Turbo Pro
Netzteil: Be-Quiet  Sraight Power cm 680 watt
Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred Two mit  zusätzlichem Revoltec Dark blue 120mm Lüfter
Festplatte: Samsung  Spinpoint F3 1000GB
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium  32bit und Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

Ich würde mich sehr  freuen die Geforce GTX 470 von Gainward testen zu dürfen.


Mit  freundlichen Grüßen 

Pascal A.


----------



## Tsun (18. April 2010)

Ich würde mich auch gern für den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich erfülle sowohl die Anforderungen und akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen.

MEin Testsystem besteht aus:
Intel Quad Core Q6600 @ 3,2 Ghz
Gigabyte X38-DS5
2.048 MB Ram G.E.I.L 800 Mhz
BeQuiet 700W NEtzteil 
Microsoft Windows 7

Zu Vergleichen, ziehe ich meine Geforce XFX 260 GTX hinzu.

Programme/ Spiele die als Benchmark herngezogen werden:
*Battlefield Bad Company 2
*Assassins Creed 2
*Batman Arkham Asylum
*Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare 2
*Metro 2033
*3D MArk 06 / 3D MArk Vantage
*Crysis / Warhead


----------



## Rolk (18. April 2010)

Ein bischen wie LOTTO ist es zwar schon, aber hiermit will ich mich auch bewerben. Ich werde mich auch kurz fassen. 




> ...schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut zum Lesertester eignet...


Da es sich um eine recht kompakte Grafikkarte handelt, drängt sich mir die Frage auf:“Kann man die Karte auch in einem kleinen mATX Gehäuse betreiben, ohne ständig mit Hitzeproblemen zu kämpfen“? Dieser Frage würde ich nachgehen. Testgehäuse wären in diesem Fall mein SilverStone SG03B-F und mein Lian Li V351R Cube.


Benchmarks dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Ich würde mich auf Spiele konzentrieren, die im eigentlichen PCGH Test noch nicht zum Einsatz kamen, ein paar Exoten inklusive:
- Crysis
- Farcry 2
- Fallout 3
- Avatar
- Resident Evil 5
- Street Fighter 4
- Borderlands
- X3 Terran Conflict
- 2 weitere aktuelle Titel, die ich mir noch zulegen werde 
Als CPU würde ein PII X4 955 @OC zum Einsatz kommen. Falls rechtzeitig verfügbar evtl. auch ein PII X6. Vergleichskarten wären je eine 8800GT und GTX260, was für potentielle Aufrüster interessant werden dürfte. 


Abschliesend würde ich die Karte mit unterschiedlich starken CPUs benchen, um aufzuzeigen ab welcher CPU eine GTX470 Sinn macht. 





> *Teilnahmebedingungen*:...


An den Teilnahmebedingungen soll es von meiner Seite aus auch nicht scheitern.
Ich würde mich freuen in die engere Auswahl zu kommen.

Grüsse
Rolk


----------



## Maeyae (18. April 2010)

Hey geliebtes PCGH-Team 
  Da Ihr mich ja kennt und ich für euch sowieso bereits einiges geschrieben und getestet habe, solltet Ihr über meine Fähigkeiten als Schreiberling Bescheid wissen. Natürlich akzeptiere ich alle gestellten Voraussetzungen und werde, falls ich der Auserwählte sein sollte, einen TOP-Test abliefern. Warum ich mich bewerbe? Nun, aktuell habe ich kaum Aufträge, sprich genug Zeit zum Testen. Außerdem arbeitet in meinem Privat-System noch eine alte GTX 260 (192), welche leider nicht zum restlichen System passt und dringend ausgetauscht werden muss. 

*Nun ein paar Worte zu den gegebenen Testmöglichkeiten:*
Mein privates System setzt auf Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit und besteht aus einem Core i5-750 von Intel, welcher auf einem Asrock P55 Deluxe sitzt. Flankiert wird dieser von 4 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600-RAM von Corsair. Zum Testen der durchaus sehr leistungsfähigen Geforce GTX 470 wird der Prozessor natürlich stark übertaktet, um eine mögliche Limitierung zu umgehen. Der Turbo-Modus wird selbstverständlich deaktiviert, um eine zuverlässige Benchmark-Umgebung zu schaffen. Sollte dies nicht ausreichen, ist ein Ausweichen auf einen noch stärkeren Unterbau sicher kein Thema. 

  Um eine möglichst breite Palette an Grafikkarten abzudecken kann ich mich sicher aus einem gewissen Testlabor mit relevanten Karten versorgen lassen. Interessant wären hier natürlich Gegner wie die Radeon HD 5850/5870, Geforce GTX 480 oder GTX 285. Falls gewünscht auch Dual-GPU-Karten. Auch ein SLI-Test mit zwei GTX 470 lässt sich sicherlich organisieren. Diverse OC-Tests dürfen natürlich ebenfalls nicht fehlen. Außerdem wäre ein Vergleich zwischen GTX 480 und 470 mit gleicher Taktrate interessant, um den reinen Shader-Vorteil aufzuzeigen. Eine Anpassung der VRAM-Taktrate wäre hier allerdings sinnvoll, um die gleiche Bandbreite zu erreichen.

  Als Benchmarks würden zum Beispiel 3DMark 2006/Vantage als auch fordernde Spiele wie Crysis, Metro 2033 und noch einige mehr zum Einsatz kommen. Verschiedene AA- und AF-Vergleiche wären neben einem DirectX-Duell 9/10 gegen 11 ebenfalls interessant. Das könnte man, falls ich gewählt werden sollte, noch im Detail besprechen. Theoretisch habe ich Zugriff auf jegliche Hardware und Software, die interessant sein könnten.   Sehr gute Bilder der Grafikkarte und des Lieferumfanges werden natürlich unter professionellen Bedingungen gemacht. Benchmarks werden übersichtlich und aussagekräftig sein und   auch Lautstärketests sind geplant. Bitte nehmt euch die in meiner Signatur verlinkten Artikel nicht allzu sehr zu Herzen. Das war meine Anfangszeit und der angepeilte Lesertest wird aufgrund der in über einem Jahr als aktiver Autor gesammelten Erfahrungen selbstverständlich um einiges professioneller ausfallen. 
  Viel Glück und Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer. Möge der sinnvollste und vielversprechendste Kandidat gewinnen. 

Gruß,
Mae


----------



## |seluso| (18. April 2010)

Auch ich möchte mich für einen Lesertest der Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben, da ich alle dafür nötigen Vorraussetzungen erfülle.


Als Testsystem steht ein LGA 1156 System zur Verfügung mit folgender Hardware:
 Core i7 870
Gigabyte GA P55 UD3
4Gb Corsair DDR3
BFG 8800GTX
Scythe 550W
Windows 7

Im Test würde ich die neuen Techniken darlegen und beschreiben und synthetische- sowie Game-Benchmarks durchführend. Abschließen würde ich daraus Schlüsse ziehen und den Bericht mit einem Fazit abrunden. 

Ich wünsche allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück


----------



## PunkButcher (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

 mit meinen knapp 21 Jahren, wovon ich mich bereits über 7 mit Grafikkarten bzw. Grafik und Spielen allgemein befasse, sehe ich mich als äußerst gründlichen Tester, der grundsätzlich alle Möglichkeiten durchgeht und keine Scheu vor stundenlangen Test- bzw. Benchmark-Sessions hat. Freizeit ist auf jeden Fall genügend vorhanden . Eure Bedingungen sind verstanden und erfüllt.

 Mein momentanes System:
 Mainboard:    P35-DS3P
 Prozessor:    C2D E8400 @ 3,7 Ghz (noch steigerbar )
 RAM:        4 GB DDR2-1066
 Graka:        NVidia 8800 GTX  
 Monitor:    24" (1920x1200)
 OS:        Windows 7 x64 Home Premium, sowie XP x32 Professional

 Des weiteren kann ich für Vergleiche auch eine GTX 260 bereitstellen.

Ein Testbereich wäre zocken mit "Breitbild". Ich habe schon einige Zeit mit SoftTH experimentiert, da mir Hardware-Lösungen zu teuer sind und ich trotzdem gerne, sofern ruckelfrei, auf 3 Monitoren spiele. Dazu habe ich zwei weitere 24"er zur Hand. Hier würde sich der deutlich größere VRAM bemerkbar machen. Würde dann so aussehen:
http://l666.l6.funpic.de/ds_1.jpg
http://l666.l6.funpic.de/ds_2.jpg

Außerdem habe ich schon mit der Elsa Revelator viel in 3D gezockt, und würde auf jeden Fall auch entsprechende Tests mit der GTX 470 machen, zumindenst mit Anaglyphbrille. Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einem Lesertest für ein 3D Vision Komplettset samt 120Hz LCD ?

 Auch das OC-Potential der "Neuen Kleinen" von Nvidia interessiert mich. OC-Erfahrung konnte ich schon mit meiner TNT2 sammeln, und auch alle anderen Karten wurden nicht verschont. Dem übertakten steht mein Ziel nach einem guten Verhältnis von Leistung zur Geräuschentwicklung gegenüber. So läuft meine 8800 GTX dank RivaTuner im 2D Modus auf nur noch 35% Lüfterdrehzahl.

 Ferner hantiere ich gerne mit Tabellen und Zahlen (Physik-Abi: 15pkt ), bin jedoch auch schreiberisch durchaus begabt. Als Kamera steht eine FinePix A220 mit 12MP bereit und als Lichtquelle Tagsüber 3 Fenster richtung Süden.

 Zum Benchen würde ich u.a. auf diverse 3D-Mark Versionen setzen, wobei mich mehr die praktische Leistung in aktuellen als auch älteren Spiele interessiert, wie z.B.: Dirt2 (endlich DX 11), Avatar, Battlefield 2, COD MW2, Prey, Jericho aber auch noch ältere Titel mit sehr hohen AA-Stufen wie UT (1), Quake 3 Arena und noch einige mehr. Prinzipiell stehen bei mir eher schnelle Shooter auf der Liste, sodass ich jedes bisschen Leistung brauchen kann .


----------



## SA\V/ANT (18. April 2010)

> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben



Glaube da fehlt noch "-..weise".


----------



## Knexi (18. April 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Gainward GTX 470. Ich würde gerne herausfinden was in der neuen Grafikkarten Serie von nvidia steckt und würde auch gerne herausfinden welche Leistungsreserven dieser Karte durch OC noch zu entlocken sind. 
Momentan wird mein PC von einer GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB (G92) von Asus befeuert. Diese wurde von mir mit dem MSI Afterburner auf einen rockstablen Takt von 774MHz Core, 1890MHz Shader und 1123MHz Memory Clock getrieben. Erfahrung mit Benchen und OC habe ich genug, da ich natürlich immer das Maximum aus meiner Hardware herausholen möchte.

Mein System sieht wie folgt aus:
CPU: Core 2 Duo E5750 @3,32GHz (wird natürlich noch deutlich höher übertaktet damit die CPU beim Test mit der GTX 470 nich limitiert)
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
Ram: Corsair TWIN2X4096-8500C5
GPU: Asus 8800 GTS 512MB (G92) @774/1890/1123
Festplatte: Seagate 7200.12 500GB
Netzteil: Corsair HX520
Gehäuse: Lancool Dragonlord PC-K58

Ich werde mich bemühen den Lesern einen möglichst guten Einblick in die neue Grafikkartengeneration zu geben.
Ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen und würde mich freuen die Karte testen zu dürfen.

MfG Knexi


----------



## SESOFRED (19. April 2010)

Hi,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen Test der Gainward GTX470.

Ich bin der richtige Mann für Euch weil:

Ich schon seit Jahren begeisterter Hardware Fan bin und mein PC System stets versuche auf dem laufenden zu halten.
Vorausgesetzt das Geld reicht.

Ich könnte Vergleichstests zwischen einer Zotac GTX260 amp² und einer Zotac GTX480 machen. 

Meine CPU ist ein Q9550 welcher mit 3,4 Ghz tacktet und gut als Referenz dienen kann da es eine CPU ist die viele noch besitzen.
Habe hier auch noch einen MK13 rumliegen den ich zum testen auch auf die GTX470 montieren kann.

Bilder zu erstellen ist mir ein leichtes da ich eine gute Panasonic LX2 besitze welche auch einen Makro Modus hat um nahe Details auf zu nehmen.


Jetzt liegt es an der Jury ob ich genommen werde.

Dann noch einen schönen Tag

Euer Sesofred


----------



## MatzeFER (19. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester!

Ich erfülle die Vorraussetzungen und würde gern einen ausführlichen Test der genannten Grafikakrte durchführen.

Als Testsystem:
Q6600 mit 4x 2,4GHZ - 3,0GHZ (wahlweise)
bis 4 GB RAM
Gigabyte P35c DS3r

Betriebsysteme:
Win XP 32/64Bit
Win Vista 32/64Bit
Win 7  32/64Bit
können getestet werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## SimsP (19. April 2010)

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich um einen Lesertest zur GTX470 von Gainward.
Dieser Test käme mir sehr gelegen, da ich gerade dabei bin einen Test zwischen einer Hd5870 von XFX und einer GTX480 von Point of View aufzustellen. Dieser würde durch die GTX470 perfekt ergänzt werden.
Auch ein Lautstärke-Vergleich der drei Karten wäre meines Erachtens höchst interessant, was auch ohne große Nebengeräusche durch andere Lüfter möglich wäre, da mein PC eine Wasserkühlung beherbergt.
Durch diese effiziente Kühlmethode ist es mir auch problemlos möglich den Prozessor auf hohe Taktraten zu bringen, sodass er bei CPU-lastigeren Benchmarks, als nicht ganz so stark limitierender Faktor auftreten würde.

Das Testsystem sieht folgendermaßen aus:

CPU: Core i7 920 (wassergekühlt)
Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe
RAM: 3x 1GB DDR3-1600 + 3x 2GB DDR3-1600
GPU: GTX480, HD5870, GTX 260
HDDs / SSDs: 1x SuperTalent Ultradrive GX 128 GB
                   1x Samsung HD103SJ
                   1x Samsung HD103UJ
ODD: LG GGW-H20L
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos-S
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 x64

Ich hoffe meine "Schreibe" ist einigermaßen in Ordnung und würde mich freuen ein Modell der GTX470 in meinen Test mitaufnehmen zu können.

MfG

Simon


----------



## TheGhostdog (19. April 2010)

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich auch,da ich zur Ati Fraktion gehöre möchte ich wissen was das gute Stück kann.


----------



## snajdan (19. April 2010)

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den GeForce GTX 470 Lesertest bewerben.
Erst möchte ich mich vorstellen. Ich heiße Patrick, bin 21 Jahre jung, und absolviere gerade meine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker. Erfahrung im Grafikkartenbereich sind vorhanden und habe auch schon viele Grafikkarten übertaktet und bis jetzt ist mir noch keine kaputt gegangen. Falls ich für einen Test ausgewählt werden sollte, werde ich dieses Leistungsmonster natürlich so vielen Benchmarks wie nur möglich aussetzen, immerhin soll sich dies in einem ausführlichen Lestertest-Bericht wiederspiegeln. Dazu zählen dann Benchmarks wie 3DMark Vantage und Spiele wie Crysis(Warhead), Half-Life2 ( Cinematic Mod ),  Stalker COP, Bad Company 2 und diverse andere Titel dessen Namen mir gerade entfallen sind .
Als Kamera besitze ich eine 10MP-Kamera und besitze auch die Erfahrung damit umzugehen. Denke soweit passt alles und nun komme ich zu meiner Hardware

Intel Core i5-750 @ 3,8GHz ( gekühlt von einem EKL Nordwand )
Asus Maximus III Formula
2x DDR3-2000 2GB Corsair Dominator GT RAMs
Zotac GeForce GTX275 1792MB Version
600Watt BeQuiet Dark Power Netzteil
Und viel Platz in meinem Gehäuse dank Coolermaster HAF 


Also ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich für den Lesertest ausgewählt werde.

Patrick


----------



## DannyL (19. April 2010)

Ich würde mich auch gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. Erfahrungen in den Bereichen Grafikkarten und Hardware allgemein sind vorhanden. Artikel diesbezüglich sind von mir auch schon verfasst worden (Sapphire Raden 9800 Pro, Sapphire X800 Pro, Lüfterlose Wasserkühlung von Xice, Asus A7N8X Deluxe Gold uvm. bei Global-Modding.de, wem das noch etwas sagt). Leider sind diese nicht mehr auf der ursprünglichen Homepage eines kleinen Modding-Projektes verfügbar. Eine Sony-Digicam wäre für die passenden Bilder ebenso vorhanden.

Mein Testsystem sollte aktuellen Anforderungen gerecht werden:

CPU+Kühler: Intel Core i7 860 mit Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B
Mainboard: Gigabyte P55A-UD4
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB Corsair XMS3 PC3-10666 CL9
Grafikkarte: Palit Geforce 260 GTX SP216
Festplatten: 2*750 GB + diverse andere
Netzteil: beQuiet Straight Power 600 Watt
Gehäuse: Chieftec DX-01BD-U Dragon (gedämmt)
Betriebsystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit

Spiele zum Benchen im Original sind ebenso vorhanden:
Metro 2033
Anno 1404 + Addon
Halflife 2
Crysis + Addon
GTA 4
WoW + Addons

wie auch PCMark Vantage und 3DMark Vantage für Windows 7 + diverser anderer Programme.

Mit den Bedingungen zum Test sehe ich mich einverstanden.


----------



## puuuuur (19. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich als Lesertester bewerben. 
Ich heiße Michael Hammerl bin 17 Jahre alt und interessiere mich seit ca 4 Jahren für Computer Hardware und OverClocking.
Ich mein System besteht aus einen Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R mit einen Intel i7 920 DO Stepping@ 3,1 GHz. Außerdem besitzt mein PC 4 GB DDR3 und eine GTX 260 die ich selbst auf 675 MHz Chiptakt übertaktet habe. Als Gehäuse Dient mir ein CM Storm Scout mit einen 700W Cougar Netzteil was für genügend Spannung Sorgen sollte. Als Betriebsystem kann ich Wahlweise Windows XP, Windows Vista und Windows 7 zum testen benutzen. Außerdem besitze ich noch ein 2. System bei dem man die Stärken oder schwächen bei einem Intel Core to Duo E 6600 testen kann. Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit die GTX 470 mit 3D Vision zu testen. 
Mich würde außerdem interessieren die GTX 470 mit der GTX 260 als Physix- Karte laufen zu lassen und was dass in Physix Spielen für eine Leistungs steigerung bringt. Als Testprogramme habe ich 3dmark 06 und außerdem Würde ich auch Crysis oder Bad Company 2  zum Vergleichen nutzen. Gute Photos kann ich mithilfe einer 12 Megapixel Digitalkamera von Olympus machen. Mit Berichten kenne ich mich sehr gut aus. Die Erreichten Ergebnisse kann ich per Screenshot festhalten. 

Ich hoffe, dass sie mich auswählen, denn mich interessieren die Fermi Grafikkarten sehr und ich habe den Release ständig auf ihrer seite Mitverfolgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 
Puuuuur


----------



## multimolti (19. April 2010)

Hallo!

Auch ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich habe einige Erfahrung mit Hardware, baue öfters Computer selber zusammen und empfehle auch anderen gute Hardwarekonfigurationen. Mein System (siehe Signatur) ist für den sinnvollen Einsatz einer GTX 480 gerüstet und ist auch zum Übertakten geeignet. Ich habe bereits am PCGHX-Overclocking Wettbewerb (organisiert von der_8auer) teilgenommen und habe also etwas Erfahrung mit dem Übertakten der Hardware. 
Benchmarksoftware wie 3DMark06 und Vantage, aktuelle Spiele wie Metro 2033, Assassin's Creed 2, Battlefield:  Bad Company 2, Anno 1404, Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2, GTA IV, Shattered Horizon und Test-Klassiker wie Crysis (Warhead) besitze ich.
Als Betriebssystem würde ich Windows 7 Ultimate in der 64-bit Version verwenden, hätte allerdings auch eine 32-bit Version oder Windows XP zur Verfügung.
Außerdem kann ich einige Erfahrung im Verfassen  von Artikeln sowohl auf Englisch als auch auf Deutsch vorweisen. Auf meiner persönlichen Website schreibe ich auf Tutorials und Testberichte auf Englisch (multimolti’s Techblog), während ich als Redakteur für die Website PCMasters.de auf Deutsch Artikel verfasse (Liste der Beiträge auf meiner zweiten persönlichen Website). Weiterhin verhalte ich mich im Forum sozial, beleidige keine anderen Mitglieder und achte in allen Beiträgen (nicht nur in diesem) auf eine korrekte Umsetzung der Regeln der deutschen Sprache.

Ich erkläre mich mit allen Bedingungen des Lesertests einverstanden und hoffe, durch die PCGH-Redaktion ausgewählt zu werden.


----------



## GHOT (19. April 2010)

Auch ich möchte die Gainward GTX 470 auf Herz und Nieren testen.
Ich habe die nötige Zeit und das nötige Fachwissen sowie den geeigneten PC.
Ich habe 23 Jahre PC Hardware Erfahrung, ich denke das spricht für sich.
Bis jetzt konnte mich noch keine Grafikkarte dazu bringen meine ausgelatschte 4870 von Palit einzutauschen. Die GTX 470 könnte es evtl schaffen. Ich bin auch kritisch was P/L angeht und würde diese Karte darauf genau prüfen.


----------



## xlslx (19. April 2010)

Hallo,
auch ich möchte sehr gern der auserwählte sein.
Warum: Erstens habe ich sehr viel Wissen durch jahrelanges Selbststudium, zusätzlich bin ich Student der Informatik (7 Semester) und arbeite bereits seit 2 Jahren als Systemadministrator und IT-Consultant, was mir auch Vorteile bei einer ordentlichen Schreibe bringt.

Ich würde beim Test nicht nur (aber auch) auf Overclocking setzen, ebenso würde ich gern die Undervolting/-clocking-Möglichkeiten des Fermi-Chips aufdecken - das interessiert sicher auch sehr viele Leser, wie man diese Karten möglichst leise und kühl bekommt.
Testparcours mit den üblichen Benchmark-Verdächtigen und einer Reihe aktueller und älterer Spiele würden dabei ebenso auf meinem Plan stehen wie auch ein umfangreicher Bericht zur Hardware selber (Maße, eventuell ein Umbau mit anderem Kühler und dessen Vor-/Nachteile, usw.)

Bei Fragen steh ich gern zur Verfügung.

Hier noch mein System (was zeitgemäß aber nicht übertrieben ist, jedoch so viele Leser wohl benutzen und ein Test damit für viele Aufschlussreich wäre)

Gigabyte EP45-DS4
Core 2 Quad Q9300 (@2,8Ghz)
4x2 (8)GB DDR2-800
POV GeForce 8800GTS 512 Exo-Edition (Undervolted per VBios MOD)
3Ware 9650SE-4LPML @ RAID-5 (4x500GB Seagate Barracuda)

mit Radeon 5770 kann auch getestet werden, ebenso wie mit GTS250.

Martin


----------



## TheNeo (19. April 2010)

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Test der Geforce GTX 470 von Gainward!

Ich weiß ich bin relativ neu hier im Forum aber ich versuche es trotzdem, ich habe gute Hardware Kenntnisse und kann gut Benchen. Da ich Mediengestalter in Digital- und Printmedien bin kann ich sehr gute Fotos schiessen, meine Cam eine Canon EOS 400 D

Hier mein aktuelles System:
Intel Core2Duo E8400 @ 3,2 Ghz
Gigabyte EX38-DS4
Corsair XMS2 KIT 4096MB PC2-6400U CL4 DDR2-800 DHX
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260  (896 MB) @ 648/1397/1184 MHz
Creative SB X-Fi XtremeMusic
ATX Corsair 550W ATX 2.2
NZXT Hush Midi-Tower HS-001S, silber

Eure Neo der auserwälte .. xD


----------



## TrustN0_1 (19. April 2010)

Ich habe seit nun rund 15 Jahren Erfahrung mit PC's und Grafikkarten. Meine erste Gaka die ich mir damals von meinem Taschengeld leistete, und mein eigen nennen durfte war eine Voodoo1. Seit diesem Moment war es um mich gesehenen. Der nächste großen Sprung kam dann mit einer Nvidia GeForce 2. ( in der Zeit dazwischen haben mir meine Eltern einen Media Markt komplett PC aufgedrückt, da war nicht viel mit herumzuschrauben, verbot durch Eltern ;( ) Bis zum heutigen Tage habe ich keine moderne Grafikkarte ausgelassen.Von eine Geforce 4, Geforce 5200, Geforce 6600, Geforce 6800, Geforce 7600, Radeon 1900XT, Geforce 8800 GTS, Geforce 8800GT 512 bis hin zu meiner jetzigen GTX 260, wurde nichts ausgelassen. Ab der Geforce 5200 habe ich auch mit dem OC angefangen, davor zu wenige Ahnung, oder zu viel Respekt gehabt. Mit der Geforce 6600 ging das ganze gehörig daneben, die erste und letzte Gaka die mir “flöten“ ging . So, so viel zu meiner Grafikkarten History.  


 Habe auch eine gute fülle an Modernen Spielen mit denen ich die GTX 470 befeuern könnte.
 3DMark 06 und Vantage liegen auch im Original vor (wie sämtliche Spiele natürlich auch).
 Crysis Warhead, GTA 4 & Episodes From Liberty City, BFBC2, Assasins Creed 2, Merto 2033 COD6 etc.


 Als Testsystem sollte wohl ein Intel Core i7 920 @ EKL Brocken, Rampage II Extreme, 6GB OCZ DDR3 Ram Intel Edition, Intel Postville 80GB G2, und für die gute Kühlung ein NZXT Tempest  reichen.  Mehr Details siehe Sysprofile.... --> sysProfile: ID: 107407 - Dr.Bayer


 ALSO LEUTE GIBT NICHT VIEL WAS GEGEN MICH SPRICHT !!!


----------



## daywa7ker (19. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich möchte mich für den Test der GTX 470 bewerben. Die gewünschten Grundvorrraussetzung kann ich ohne weiteres erfüllen. Ich persönlich gabe gereits seit Jahren erfahrungen mit diveresen GKarten und bin auch kein Fan-Boy in Richtung NVIDIA oder ATI. Für mich ist ausschlaggebend das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis. Aus diesem Grund erfüllt im moment eine 4870 von XFX den Dienst im meinem System. Wichtig in meinen Augen ist nicht nur der Benchmarktest sonder die Skalierung in den Games. Ich persönlich Spiele im moment BFBC2, dazu kommt das auch weitere Games zur Verfügung stehen.

Nun heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken.

Gruß

Daywa7ker


----------



## Bert2007 (19. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test der Nvidia GTX 470

Ich habe Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertacktung,ebenso mit anderer Hardware.
Alle Umbauten am PC führe ich selbst durch.
Ich habe bereits dieverse Grafikkarten in meinen PC verbaut gehabt.
Nvidia FX 5200,Nvidia 6600GT,Nvidia 7800gs,Nvidia 8800GTS (G80),ATI 4870 im Crossfirebetrieb,alle übertacktet.
Ich spiele auch gern und viel,zurzeit Battlefield Bad Company 2 Online.
Zum testen auf stabiliät benutze ich dieverse Programme z.b. 3D Mark
Zum benchen benutze ich GTA4,Crysis,Bad Company 2 und und und...
Ich lese seit ca. 4 Jahren PC-Games Hardware.
Da ich leider kein DX11 benutzen kann,würde sich eine GTX 470 anbieten.


Mein System:
Gigabyte X48-DS5
Intel Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3,4 Ghz wassergekühlt
Muskin DDR2-800 8,00GB 
Powercolor 4870 Crossfire = 480mhz/990mhz WaKü in arbeit....
Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## glurak100 (19. April 2010)

Ich Bewerbe mich auch für die Test.

Sys Q9550@3,82Ghz
8Gb Gskill DDr2 8000 CL5,5,5,15 Ram(@900Mhz)
Asus HD5850@930/1225@1,1375Mhz
Gigaybte P45-Extreme Hauptlatine
Lite-On IHOS1604 blu-ray 
1xSamsung 203WI Festplatte(2TB)
1xSamsung H103 F2 1TB Festplatte
1xSeagate 12.7200 1TB Festplatte
NT Sharkoon 600W Rush Power

Als sehr erfahrene OCer und leidenschaftlich PC Spiele würde ich sehr gerne eine GTX470 testen!(besonderes bei Unigine Heaven 2 Benchmark+Metro 2033)

Ich habe sehr viele Karten gehabt zb Geforce 2MX,Geforce 4 TI 4200,Radeon 9600TX(von Aldi),Geforce 6800LE@12 Pipes und sogar eine Geforce 7950GX2 nur ein paar zu nennen!

Ich lese die PCGH seit ca 7 Jahren und immer bin begeistert von ihre Grafikkartentests.

Alleine zu sehen wie eine GTX470 gegenüber meine HD5850 preformt war es alleine ein Grund um es zu Testen!


----------



## BlackNostra (19. April 2010)

Auch ich bewerb mich mal für den Test:

- PCGH-Extreme Mitglied bin ich 
- Tests schreiben hab ich zwar nicht soviel an Erfahrung, werd mir aber super mühe geben
- Übertakten ist eines meiner lieblings PC-Hobbys, somit kein Thema
- wenn die Karte bei mir wäre, würd ich nurnoch die ganze Nacht durchbenchen etc., mit Spielen, 3D Mark etc. 
- eine ordentliche Schreibe besitze ich, 
- Fotos sollten kein Problem darstellen, hab noch eine gute Kamera vom Vadder

Somit hoff ich mal, dass ich auserwählt werde

MFG BlackNostra


----------



## D-Day (19. April 2010)

Bin dabei

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein    OK!

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.    OK!

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen  OK!

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben    OK!

- Bilder kann ich auch machen !!!!


Grüße@all


System

Q9550@ 3,82ghz
4GB A-Data 1066Mhz
Gigabyte GA EP45-Extreme
Nvidia GTX260

OS Windows Prof. 32Bit
Vista Business 32Bit


----------



## jan002 (19. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der Geforce GTX 470 bewerben.

Ich habe viele Erfahrungen mit den unterschiedlichsten Grafikkarten gesammelt (habe seit 8 Jahren Grafikkarten fast jeder Generation gekauft. Sowohl von ATI also auch Nvidia)

Zum testen werde ich verschiedene Benchmark programme einsetzen, wie z.B. 3dMark Vantage, 3dMark06,... .

Habe auch schon einige Erfahrungen mit Übertaktungen gemacht und werde versuchen das Maximum aus der Karte herauszuholen. (Allerding erst am Schluss, damit die Karte niht beschädigt ist bevor ich mit den anderen Tests fertig bin . Bis jetzt ging mir aber noch nie eine Karte kaputt.

Als einer der wenigen hier besitze ich auch ein komplettes Nvidia 3D Vision Set mit 120hz Monitor und Shutterbrille uns kann auch Benchmarks machen während ich in der dritten Dimension spiele.



Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich auswählt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
jan002


----------



## neo270586 (19. April 2010)

Sehr geehrtes *PCGH-Team*,

ich Bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test einer Gainward GTX 470!

Ich bin langjähriger begeisterter Leser eurer Fachzeitschrift, habe mehr als 10 Jahre Erfahrung im Umgang mit Hard- & Software und bin begeisterter Hobbyschrauber und modder. Rüste mein System regelmäßig auf & alle 2-3 Jahre schaffe ich mir auch mal ein neues an. Hat damals mit nem 386er angefangen bis zu meinem nagelneuen i7 920er .
Ich bin begeisterter Geforce Anhänger und eine Fermi wäre das I-Tüpfelchen für mein System. Da ich noch im Besitz einer 8800GTX von XFX bin, könnte ich auch vergleiche beider Karten vornehmen.
(meine Aktuelle PC-Konfiguration könnt ihr ja meinem Profil entnehmen )

Mit freundlichen Grüße

neo270586


----------



## Nemesis (19. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute, dann möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle doch auch noch bewerben.
Ich bin einigen im Forum sicher durch meine Modding-Projekte bekannt und habe auch schon reichlich Erfahrung mit diverser PC Hardware sammeln können. Mittlerweile blicke ich auf 15 Jahre "PC-Bastelei" zurück. 

Des weiteren bin ich als Redakteur bei eiskaltmacher.de ehrenamtlich tätig und schreibe dort unter dem Nick "Nemesis" vor allem Gehäuse Reviews. 

Als Hardware um die Grafikkarte zu testen besitze ich zwei AMD Systeme.

Einmal ein:
MSI K9A2 Platinum V1 mit einem Phenom II 940 BE
darauf befinden sich zwei Radeon 3870X2 von MSI.

Eine weitere Plattform besteht aus einem ASUS M4A78-HTPC und einem Phenom II 955.
Auf diesem Board befindet sich derzeit eine ASUS GTX 285 Matrix.

Für alle Boards habe ich zu Testzwecken 6 GB Corsair Dominator DDR 2 Speicher zur Verfügung.

Als Netzteile dienen mir ein Enermax Revolution 1050W, ein Corsair mit 750W und ein Enermax Modu 82+ mit 625W.

Ausserdem wäre es mir möglich, auf einem Core I5 750 System mit einem ASUS P55 Board und 8 GB DDR 3 Speicher weitere Tests durchzuführen. Dort kommt zur Zeit eine AMD Radeon 5850 zum Einsatz.

Viele Grüße an die Redaktion und vor allem viel Spaß bei der, nicht allzu kleinen Auswahl an Bewerbern. 

Oliver (Nemesis)


----------



## Stefan3874 (19. April 2010)

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht Gewinnt!

Hiermit möchte ich mich selstverständlich auch um den Lesertestbewerbung, Bewerben.
Ich Arbeite jetzt seit ca. 20 Jahren mit PC´s und freue mich über jede neue Hardware. Ich muß zu geben das laufe der Jahre schon mal 2-3 GPUs oder CPUs ihr Leben lassen mußten aber das bleibt bei manchen MAX-Test´s nicht immer aus. Schließlich lernen wir dadurch immer dazu 
Was die Fotos angeht, braucht ihr Euch keine sorgen machen. Meine Frau ist Fotografin.
Ein ausfürlicher Bericht ist selbstverständlich..
Würde mich also sehr freuen, die NVIDEA zu testen und ihren guten Ruf wieder herzustellen. Da ich schon gelesen habe, das einige Hersteller sich mehr auf die ATI(AMD) Karten zu konzentrieren 
Meine 8800GT512MB@GPU745Mhz würde sich auf einen großen Bruder freuen-

Mit freundlichen grüßen
Stefan


----------



## dreissig30 (19. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Geforce GTX 470.

Ich besitze genügend Erfahrung im Bereich Übertaktung von Grafikkarten und kann diese gerne durch viele Benchmarks laufen lassen wie z.B. 3dMark06, Unigine Heaven, etc.
Ich verfüge auch reichlich neuere Spiele wie z.B. Crysis Warhead, Metro 2033, Battlefield Bad Company 2 und viele weitere!

Mein System wird die GTX 470 nicht sonderbar ausbremen 

Intel Core 2 Quad 9300 (4 x 2,5GHz)
Kingston  4 GB DDR 2 
Gigabyte EP-35-DS3
Gigabyte 5850 OC (als Vergleichskarte zur Geforce GTX 470)

Wenn dies aber nicht reichen sollte, hätte ich noch einen weiteren PC zur Verfügung der ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie meiner, aber eine Wasserkühlung beinhaltet.
Somit könnte ich die CPU übertakten und die Grafikkarte zur Leistungsgrenze bringen .

Wenn Sie noch Fragen an mich haben, können Sie sich jederzeit bei mir melden!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

dreissig30


----------



## Special_Flo (19. April 2010)

Guten Tag liebe PCGHX Redaktion,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den Grafikkarten Test bewerben.
Mein Rechner ist ein:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 @ 3,23GHz
4 GB DDR2 Ram @ G.-Skill @ DDR1000
eine XFX 4870 1GB  @ Musashi
BeQuit! 430 Watt

dies alles in einem Antec Three Hundred.

Wenn ich diese Karte bekommen würde, würde ich sie auf Stromverbrauch und Gamingleistung testen.

mfg Florian


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2010)

Eigentlich spare ich mir immer die Zeit eine Bewerbung für solche Tests zu schreiben da ich ohnehin nie das Glück habe für so etwas ausgewählt zu werden... aber der Test einer Geforce GTX 470 würde mich doch sehr reizen. 

Was spricht für Alriin als Tester?
In meinem Bekannten- und Verwandtenkreis bin ich seit vielen Jahren als Computer-Junkie bekannt und deshalb der erste Ansprechpartner wenn es darum geht Probleme mit dem PC zu lösen oder einen Computer aufzurüsten. Ausserdem bin ich seit ca. einem Jahr Mitglied des PCGH-HWbot-Teams und habe in dieser Zeit einige Erfahrung im übertakten gesammelt. Verwendete ich anfangs nur luftgekühlte Retro-Hardware für die Benchmarks, sind es jetzt fast ausnahmslos Highend-Komponenten mit denen ich auf Punktejagd gehe. Zu meinen persönlichen Highlights zählen die Weltrekorde im Dreikern-Ranking von wPrime32, wPrime1024 und PCMark05, sowie einer 7,5GHz Validation mit einem Celeron D 352. Aktuell (_Stand 19.4.2010 13:11_) belege ich Platz 154 in der Weltrangliste, Platz 2 im PCGH-Team und Platz 3 in Österreich. Tendenz steigend.

Für einen ausführlichen Test stehen folgende Setups zur Verfügung:
AMD Phenom II X4 965, Asus Crosshair III Formula, 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 6
Intel Core i7 980X, Asus P6T6 WS Revolution (_welches durch ein Rampage III Extreme ersetzt wird_), 6GB DDR3-2000 CL9
Mein Corsair TX 850 liefert den benötigten "Saft".
Da ich selbst keine besonders gute Digitalkamera habe, werde ich Fotos mit dem professionellen Equipment meiner Mutter machen.

Bei den Tests habe ich an einen fröhlichen Mix quer durch den Gemüsegarten gedacht.  Neben etlichen beliebten Spielen (_diverse Genres, angeführt von CoD, HL2,..._) würde ich die Geforce GTX 470 aber auch gerne durch 3DMark06 und Vantage bzw. durch den Klassiker Aquamark schicken. 
Für Vergleiche mit anderen Grafikkarten stehen mir zudem einige halbwegs aktuelle Modelle von ATI (_Radeon HD 4870X2 und 4890_) und Nvidia (_Geforce GTX 260 und 275_) zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht hab ich ja tatsächlich mal Glück... 

mfg Alriin


----------



## Jason22 (19. April 2010)

*Bewerbung zum Lesertest der GTX470*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Tester für die GTX 470 

Hier der Pflichtteil 


Spoiler



- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein ✔
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel 

zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu 

berücksichtigen. ✔
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen ✔
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben ✔
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen ✔ (Casio Exilim FC-100)
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen ✔
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere 

Details ✔
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen ✔
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der 

vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. ✔
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester ✔
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen ✔
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen ✔




Ich kann mir außerdem ein paar Karten zum vergleichen von Freunden leihen.
Eine kleine Auswahl davon: (Nicht alle von Freunden ^^)
nVidia GTX 275
nVidia 9800 GT
nVidia 9800 GTX+
ATi 4850
ATi HD 5850

Ein System zum Testen mit einem Core i7 steht mir auf anfrage zu Verfügung  (Mein PC in der Signatur ist natürlich auch verfügbar 


Spoiler



Core i7 920
6GB 1333MHz von G.Skill
Asus P6T Deluxe V2



Außerdem hab ich im Moment relativ viel Zeit, was einen schnellen Test bedeuten wird 

BTW: Ich kann auch den Stromverbrauch messen 

MfG


----------



## doNmartinez (19. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH, ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest der Geforce GTX 470 von Gainward bewerben. Ich habe erst vor einigen Wochen mein System auf einen Core i5-750 umgerüstet, besitze aber zusätzlich noch ein Sockel 775-System, mit dem man ebenfalls testen könnte. Ich habe zuvor schon einige Testberichte verfasst, z.B. für die X8 von Microsoft oder meine GTX280 von Gigabyte. Daher kenne ich mich bestens damit aus. Ich würde ausserdem zum Benchen eure Benchmarks verwenden, um Vergleiche zu euren Ergebnissen anzustellen. Overclocking ist kein Problem, da ich sowohl des MSI Afterburners, als auch des Bios-Flashens mächtig bin. Ich habe mehrere Digitalkameras, um den Test entsprechend mit Bildern abzurunden.
Soweit zu den Vorraussetzungen. Nun noch etwas zu mir. Ich bin seit nunmehr fast 10 Jahren im E-Sport tätig und weiss als professioneller Spieler worauf es bei der dafür nötigen Hardware ankommt. Da die GTX470/480 extra auf den Gaming-Bereich zugeschnitten sind, wäre es sehr interessant für mich zu sehen, inwieweit es Nvidia gelungen ist, diesen Ansprüchen seit der GTX280 gerecht zu werden. Den DX11 Vorzeigeshooter (Metro2033) besitze ich ebenfalls, um die Leistung unter DX11 zu beurteilen. Hier noch der Link für mein aktuelles System: sysProfile: ID: 110882 - doNmartinez
Bei Interesse ihrerseits, würde ich mich über die Möglichkeit eines Lesertests freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Martin Lump.


----------



## schnuffelsaw (19. April 2010)

Guten Tag

Ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest der GTX 470.

Ich habe genügend Zeit für intensive Tests und beherrsche die Deutsche Rechtschreibung.

Das übertakten der CPU und Grafikkarten bzw. GPU ist eine Leidenschaft von mir.

Mein Testsystem besteht aus einem Intel Q6600 @3,0-3,3 GHz, Asus P5KC, 4 GB bzw. 6GB RAM verschiedener Herstellern mit und ohne Overclock. Zotac GTX 260² ebenfalls overclock, versorgt wird alles von ein 600 Watt Sharkoon Netzteil. Sowie ein 22 Zoll Monitor.

Alternativ kann ich ein zweites System mit Q9550 @4,0 GHz, Ga Ep45-extreme, 4 GB Ram und ASUS ENGTX 260 nutzen. 

Meine Tests sollen die Effektivität der GTX 470 in Systemen des mittleren Leistungsegments herausfinden. So erfahre ich wie Die Grafikkarte in nicht high-end Systemen arbeitet.

Betriebssysteme die ich für Tests nutzen könnt sind XP 32 und 64 bit, Vista und Windows 7 ebenfalls 32 oder 64 bit.

Test geschehen mit allen aktuellen Benchmarks und diversen aktuellen Titeln wie z.B. 
Battlefield Bad Company 2,
Call of Duty 4 Modern Warface,
Call of Duty 5 World at War,
Call of Duty 6 Modern Warface 2,
Crysis Warhead,
Far Cry 2,
Age of Conan, 
und weitere... 

Mit Freundlichen Gruß
schnuffelsaw


----------



## sepei (19. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester der Gainward Geforce GTX470.
Ich hätte große Interesse eine GTX470 zu testen. Erfahrung in Bereich Computer und Grafikkarten bzw Übertakten besitze ich. Ich würde gerne einige Benchmarks laufen lassen und sie gegen eine 5770 und eine 5870 antreten lassen. Aber auch Multi-Display will ich testen wenn ich es mit einer GTX470 zum laufen bringe. Und zum Schluss würde diese Karte weitergehen zu ein Schulprojekt von mir.
Mein System:
Asus R2E
I7 920 DO
Ati 5870 / bzw hätte ich auch 1 5770 hier
HX1000W
6 GB DDR3 Ram
und dazu zurzeit 2x24 Zöller @ 1920x1080 (In paar Tagen 3)
Ich würde mich Freuen wenn ihr mich wählen würdet
MfG


----------



## Serpent (19. April 2010)

Schönen Guten Tag 


Hiermit steuere ich auch mal ein riesen Interesse an eurem Lesertest bei.
Typische Benchmarks wie 3DMark Vantage /06 als auch PCMark sind Alltag, jeweils mit /ohne Übertaktung.
Dannach wird das gute Stück über meine Spielesammlung gejagt (wichtigesten hier : *BF: Bad Company 2; Crysis Warhead; Crysis; Stalker COP; COJ ; Age of Conan ; Starcraft II ; Just Cause 2*u.v.m alle natürlich in bis zu 1080p 


Warum ich mich interessiere?
Naja, dass meiste aus der Hardware rauszuholen ohne Aufpreis ist doch einfach ein genialer Sport & ein kleiner Segen Gottes 
Dazu denke ich, ist es mir möglich alle ausgewerteten Ergebnisse sinnvoll und verständlich für die breite Masse niederzuschreiben.
Will der guten Fermi mal ne Chance geben , und mal ein paar PhYSX Vergleiche ziehen da ich bis dato nur ATI in meinem Besitz hatte.
Eine normale Digicam haben wir auch (12MP) und die langt völlig für ein paar gute Bilder 

/roll 
n33d ! 


Hier meine Hardware in einem Blick: 

INTEL e6850 @ 3.6GHZ (geht noch bissl was )
DFI LANPARTY LP DK P35
6GB DDR2 1066 KINGSTON HYPER-X 
ATI RADEON 4870 PCS++ | zu Testzwecken kann ich noch eine 8800GT heranziehen 
WD RAPTOR 74GB
Creative Music UAA
Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Samsung 40 Zoll 1920x1080


----------



## fantasine (19. April 2010)

Lesertest: Gainward Geforce GTX 470, dass währe zu schön um wahr zu sein
Ich schraube seit mehr als 20 Jahren, angefangen hat Alles mit einem 
Amiga 2000, Turbokarte und Kickstart-Umschaltplatine.
Mein biblisches Alter ließ mich die Zeit erster Festplatten, aller Windows-Versionen und die glorreiche Epoche der 3dfx Voodoo-Karten erleben.
Das ich heute über ein aktuelles System mit Core i-920, 6 GB OCZ 1600,
Asus PT6 Mainboard und Gainward GTX 260 verfüge, habe ich nur der Lektüre der PCGH und der Geduld meiner Frau zu verdanken.
Bis auf´s Ram ist momentan nichts übertaktet, sollte ich zum erlesenen Kreis der Tester zählen, werde ich dies in einer Woche Urlaub ausgiebig tun. Zur Dokumentation besitze ich eine Lumix FZ18 mit Stativ und externem Blitz.
Gespielt wird momentan: CoD2, Left 4 Dead2, Empire Total War, Anno 1440.
Alle gängigen Benchmark-Programme sind vorhanden.

Liebe Hardware Götter, seid mir gnädig...............................


----------



## Daranus (19. April 2010)

Einen wunderschönen Nachmittag liebes PCGH Team!

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Usertest der Geforce GTX 470 bewerben, da ich glaube, alle Anforderungen gut zu erfüllen.
Meine erste Grafikkarte war eine Radeon 9800 XT und dann ging es weiter über die Geforce 6800GT, 8800GTX, 8800GT SLI. Langsam würde ich wieder gerne auf eine Single GPU umsteigen und würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich das im Rahmen dieses Usertests machen könnte. Als Test würde ich einen Parcour aus verschiedenen 3DMark Versionen, zahlreichen Spielen wie Just Cause 2, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Modern Warfare 2, Crysis, GRAW 2 inc. PhysX und den DX11 Benchmarks durchlaufen wollen.

Eingebaut würde die GTX470 mit einem Q9650 und 4 GB Ram auf einem nForce Chipsatz innerhalb eines Windows 7 64bit Systems. Die 8800GT könnte ich also als Physik Karte zusätzlich zur neuen GTX 470 testen denn es ist bestimmt für einige Leser interessant, ob man bei einem Umstieg die alte Karte trotzdem noch sinnvoll weiter benutzen könnte.

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Montag und allen anderen hier viel Glück!

Daranus


----------



## nightmare02 (19. April 2010)

Guten Tag.
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Geforce GTX470. Sollte die Wahl auf mich fallen werde ich natürlich alle aufgaben wie ausgiebiges testen, übertakten und vergleichen mit anderen Systemen vornehmen und einen ausführlichen Testbericht abgeben.
mfg nightmare02


----------



## JamaikJay (19. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für den Lesertest .

Warum? Weil ich mittlerweile über 15 Jahre Erfahrungen mit PC Hardware sammeln durfte und meine "Lieblingsspielsachen" immer schon die Grafikkarten waren. So weiß ich noch um das Debakel der Geforce FX 5800 (die ich selbst besessen habe) und benutze seitdem nur noch AMD/Ati Karten. Daher würde mich besonders interessieren, ob mich die neue Nvidia Generation wieder zum "Nvidioten" machen könnte .

Natürlich besitze ich auch eine gute Digi-Spiegelreflex Kamera und ein neues PC-System (siehe unten). Vorm Abmontieren des Kühlers für gute Fotos, würde ich auch nicht zurück schrecken .

Also hier noch mein System:
Intel Core i7 920
6GB RAM
Ati 4890 1GB (übertaktet auf 950/1000)
Cougar CM 700W
Windows 7 x64

Dann hoffentlich bis demnächst und Grüße
Jam


----------



## Citynomad (19. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Test der GTX 470. Seit 13 Jahren bastel ich an PC-Systemen und stelle für andere Leute PCs zusammen. Mit Overclocking befasse ich mich ebenfalls seit knapp 13 Jahren.

Als Vergleichsgrafikkarten kann ich eine GF8800GTS 320 und eine HD5770 1GB in den Test mit einbeziehen.

Die deutsche Rechtschreibung stellt ebensowenig ein Problem für mich da wie die Bilddokumentation per Digitaler Spiegelreflexkamera.

Die weiteren Komponenten meines Systems sind:
Phenom 2 X4 940 BE
ASrock AliveDual eSATA2
4*1GB DDR2 OCZ 800MHz @4-4-4-12
1TB Samsung Spinpoint F1
AXP PurePower 630W
Windows 7/Vista x64

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Value mit NZXT Sentry 2 für Temperatur- und subjektive Lautstärketests

Vorhandene Testsoftware:
3DMark 05
3DMark Vantage
Crysis Warhead
Modern Warfare 2
Metro 2033
Aliens vs. Predator
Just Cause 2
Anno 1404
Bad Company 2
Dirt 2
Mirror's Edge
The Force Unleashed
Batman Arkham Asylum

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion.

MfG Citynomad


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (19. April 2010)

nur mal lob! find es toll das ihr so aktionen macht


----------



## Sauerland (19. April 2010)

Von einem Test der Karte wäre ich keineswegs abgeneigt, deshalb möchte ich mir auch mal bewerben.

Interessant wäre schon, festzustellen wie weit die angebliche Superkarte auszureitzen wäre.

Aufgrund der langjährigen Erfahrung im Zusammenbau von diversen Systemen seit meinem Comodore64, dürfte sicherlich mehr genug Erfahrung vorhanden sein.

Mein derzeitiges System ist gleichfalls ein 

BigTower Watercooled
Biostar TA790GX A2+
PII X4 945 OC 3,6 
4 GB Ram
4 Samsung Festplatten
ATI 4850 OC
Vista Business32 / Ultimate64 / Windows7 64


----------



## Muffinman (19. April 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich habe Anfang 2005 meinen ersten PC selber gebaut und bin seither vom Hardwarevirus befallen. Seither habe ich meinen Computer, im Rahmen meiner finanziellen Mittel, immer wieder aufgerüstet, umgebaut, gemoddet und optimiert.
Ich lese sehr viele Zeitschriften und Testberichte im Internet und nutze einen großen Teil meiner Freizeit dazu, meine aktuelle Hardware zu testen, zu Übertakten. Natürlich benche leidenschaftlich gerne.
In unserem Clan (http://www.gssclan.de/page/ leider offline, wurde am Samstag gehackt),übe ich neben der Co-Leaderschaft, auch die Funktion des Hardwareberaters aus.
In unserem Clan-Forum habe ich eine eigene Rubrik, in der ich über neue Hardware und deren Features berichte.
Die Gainward GTX 470 würde ich dann mit meiner aktuelle 8800GTS 512 vergleichen, dabei kämen synthetisches Benchmarks ( wie diverse 3D-Marks von Futuremark, Aquamark, usw.) genauso zum Einsatz, wie verschiedenen Spiele ( Battlefield Bad Company 2, CoD Modern Warfare 2 und World at War, Anno 1404, Crysis Warhead ).
Mein System besteht zur Zeit aus einem Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, einem Asus Commando, 8 GB DDR2 1066MHz Ram und einer Nvidia 8800GTS 512.
Als OS nutze ich Windows 7 Ultimate in der 64 Bit Version.
Alle weiteren Details findet ihr über meine sysProfile-Signatur.


----------



## Pr0gam3r (19. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Auch ich möchte mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben .

*Warum ich?* Weil ich mich seit Jahren mit PCs und ihren Bauteilen beschäftige. Es ist einfach mein größtes, teuerstes und schönstes Hobby. Auch mit dem Overclocking habe mehr als ausreichende Erfahrung. Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen extra einen Autokühler, Schläuche und ne Pumpe gekauft um mir daraus eine Wasserkühlung zu bauen mit der man mehr als gut Übertakten kann. Meine Freunde halten mich jetzt für verrückt. Jetzt bitte ich euch gebt dem Kleinen Computer verrückten Jungen das passende Spielzeug damit er den anderen sagen kann wie gut es ist .

PS: Die Spiele und Games zum Testen liegen alle schon bereit. Und ich möchte noch mal sagen das ich mich nicht extra wegen diesem Test angemeldet habe ich hab leider meinen Username vergessen .

Mfg. Pr0gam3r


----------



## cloth82 (19. April 2010)

*Bewerbung als Lesertester für die Gainward GeForce GTX470*

Sehr geehrtes Auswahlkomitee,

für die ausgeschriebene Funktion als Lesertester der Gainward GeForce GTX470 empfehle ich mich Ihrer Expertise. Dabei kann ich auf Erfahrungen aus einem langjährigen Umgang mit Computern zurückgreifen, angefangen beim C64 über Atari und Amiga sowie die ersten 286er mit Microsoft DOS und ab Windows 3.1 bis Windows 7, zudem ein Wenig Linux. Technisch und fachlich bin ich in der Lage, das Potential meiner Hardware voll auszuschöpfen. Als Referenz verweise ich gerne auf meinen Usertest des Asus Axe Square Amazing im FreeOCen Computer Forum. Dort erhalten Sie auch in meine Herangehensweise und die Systemkonfiguration einen genauen Einblick. Eine kurze Zusammenfassung meiner wichtigsten Komponenten:

ASUS Rampage Extreme (S775)
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 (Stepping G0)
OCZ Platinum XTC 4GB PC3-8500 (7.0-7-7-16)
PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 (1024MB)
an Thermaltake Toughpower QFan 650W
im Chieftec Mesh Bigtower mit zusätzlichen Luftkühlern

Windows 7 Ultimate Edition 64bit auf RAID0 

Für den Test mit den gängigen Benchmarks wird das Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt. Danach würde ich die individuelle Spieleerfahrung anhand der Spiele Colin McRae Dirt2, Crysis, Need for Speed Shift und Stalker (unter Einsatz von Fraps) dokumentieren. Fotos werden mit einer Olympus E-450 Digital-SLR aufgenommen, dabei stehen mir auch ein Stativ und verschiedene Fotolampen mit Diffusor zur Verfügung. 

Meinen Schreibstil kann ich selbstverständlich den Anforderungen anpassen. 

Ich bedanke mich und verbleibe 

mit freundlichen Grüßen

C. Loth


----------



## Zeusx64 (19. April 2010)

Ich Bewerbe mich hiermit für denn Test einer GTX 470
Sehr viel erfahrung mit Grafikkarten (OC usw....)
würde mich sehr freuen tester zu werden (=


----------



## powerbass4 (19. April 2010)

Liebes *PCGH-Team*, auch ich möchte mich hiermit um den Lesertest der Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben.

Um es kurz zu machen; ich entspreche den geforderten Bedingungen (wie die meisten hier...), und werde natürlich
einen ausfürlichen Testbericht anfertigen. Dieser wird entsprechend mit Bildern belegt und voller sorgfalt erstellt.
Für Leistungstests stehen aktuelle Spiele wie z.B. Metro 2033 bereit. Im eben genannten Spiel sowie im Heaven-Benchmark möchte ich mir auch die DX11 Vorzüge(Tesslation) einmal selbst anschauen und in aktion erleben. Da mein Bildschirm nur 19"(1280x1024) hat, werde ich mit meinem System auch spielbare fps-Werte bekommen und kann eventuell auch ein Video anfertigen. _(alternativ kann ich noch den neue TV meines Opas nutzen; 37"@1920x1080)_

An diesem Punkt möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich eigentlich zu den "aler-2-Jahre-Pc-aufrüsten" Leuten gehöre....
nun ist es eigentlich wieder soweit aber Fermi ist mir noch viel zu teuer! Eine GTX470 wird für mich erst bei Preisen
um 250€ interessant, da ich gerade in meinen Führerschein investiert habe.

Ohne euch müsste ich also noch bis Weihnachten warten.....

allen anderen: Viel Glück !

_*Ein "Lesertest" sollte keinesfalls ein Benchmark-Review nur eben von einem Leser sein, sondern vielmehr eine unabhängige Meinung vertreten
und diese mit einem kleinen Test und einer objektiven Produktbeschreibung ergänzen bzw. unterstreichen !*_


----------



## Baumfreund (19. April 2010)

Ich würde mich auch sehr gerne bewerben:

Mit dem Thema Hardware befasse ich mich schon mehrere Jahre intensiv. Das Übertakten gesellte sich dann relativ schnell zu meinem Interessenbereich hinzu. 

Besonderns interessant wäre es für mich zu erfahren, wie sich die aktuelle GTX 470 gegen meine alte GTX 260 schlägt. Zum testen hätte ich viele aktuelle, und auch ältere, Spiele zu Verfügung. Außerdem bin ich in der Lage den Stromverbrauch sowie die maximale Übertaktbarkeit zu ermitteln. Mein Netzteil ist der Leistungsaufnahme auch problemlos gewachsen.

Meine Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 (mit maximal 4,2ghz, wassergekühlt) 
MB: Asus P5Q-E
RAM: 8GB DDR2-1000
GPU: Zotac GTX 260 (mit maximal 756/1.566/1.215mhz, wassergekühlt)
HDD: Supertalent Ultradrive GX 64GB
PSU: Cooler Master Silent Pro 700W
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Monitor: 1680x1050 und 1920x1080

Ich hätte vor, die Karte zunächst mit synthetischen Benchmarks zu test. Besonderes Augenmerk lege ich jedoch auf realitätsnahe Spieletests. Diese werden auch intesiv auf der Karte laufen. Dann wären Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch an der Reihe. Zum Ende würde ich die Karte ordentlich übertakten und die Leistungssteigerung sowie die gestiegene Leistungsaufnahme testen. Zum Lautstärke- und Leistungsaufnahmevergleich hab ich noch eine 260 GTX mit Luftkühler hier. Das soll allerdings nur ein kleiner Ansatz sein.

Eine gute Kamera ist vorhanden und meinen Schreibstil erscheint mir auch als annehmbar. Ich hab auch schon mal einen Test über eine 8800GTS 512MB geschrieben. Das ist allerdings soch ein paar Jahre her. 

Ich bin zwar vermehrt auf CB unterwegs, aber ich hoffe, dass es daran nicht scheitert 

Bin jetzt schon gespannt und würde mich sehr freuen, den Test verfassen zu dürfen *daumen drück*


----------



## xTc (19. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

kurz vor Ablauf der Frist, möchte ich mich auch noch bewerben. Die von Euch gestellten Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich.

Eine "ordentliche Schreibe" sowie Kamera für Bilder ist selbstverständlich vorhanden. Die gewünschte Erfahrung beim übertakten von Grafikkarten sowie beim schreiben von Artikeln bringe ich ebenfalls mit.

Die GeForce GTX470 von Gainward wird sich einem anspruchsvollem Testparcours, bestehend aus einem Overclocking-Test sowie ausfürhlichen Benchmarks stellen müssen. Weitere Kriterien sind die Lautstärke sowie Leistungsaufnahme. Für beide Messungen steht mir ebenfalls entsprechendes Equipment zur Verfügung. Um die ermittelten Werte anschaulich darzustellen, werden die Ergebnisse mittels Diagrammen visualisiert. Ein Performance-Index erleutet die Leistungssteigerung durch Overclocking. Auf Features wie PhysX werde ich natürlich auch eingehen.

Ein entsprechendes Testsystem in Form eines Core i7 @ 4,0GHz und weiterer Grafikkarten für den Vergleich stehen auch zur Verfügung. Die GeForce GTX470 wird in den Benchmarks gegen eine Radeon HD 5850 sowie HD 5870 antreten.

Als Referenz möchte ich euch zwei Grafikkarten-Tests von mir hinzufügen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/92955-review-sapphire-radeon-hd-5850-toxic-im-pcghx-check.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/98144-review-msi-r5770-hawk-im-pcghx-check.html

Warum solltet Ihr mich als Tester wählen? Eine gute Frage, die schwer zu beantworten ist. Ich versuche aber, diese so weit es möglich ist, passend zu beantworten. Warum also ich? Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass ich in der Lage bin eine ordentliche Leistung abzuliefern und mit meiner Arbeit zu überzeugen weiß. Einen Apettithappen in Sachen Test-Aufbau/-Ablauf könnt Ihr euch bei den oben genannten Tests holen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich der Glückliche bin, der dieses Schmuckstück testen darf. Natürlich wünsche ich allen anderen Teilnehmen viel Glück.


----------



## B@m B@m (19. April 2010)

Tach zusammen

Was soll ich groß sagen. Da mir die Fermi zu teuer sind ich aber trotzdem nicht abgeneigt wäre eine zu besitzen schließ ich mich meinen Vorschreibern an und bewerb mich als Tester für eben diese 470'er. 
Ich übertakte meine CPU, Graka und den Speicher und hab auch die ein oder andere hardwarelastige Anwendung. Und da mein 955'er auf 3,8Ghz läuft dürfte er für die Fermi auch gut genug sein.

Also dann, viel Glück jedem hier.


----------



## JuliusS (19. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich zwar nicht bewerben würde aber der Redaktion raten am besten xTc die Grafikkarte zu überlassen , da er meiner Meinung nach sehr professionelle Reviews schreibt , die auch an das Niveau von Fachzeitschriften herankommen . Außerdem würde so den restlichen Usern sehr mit einem guten Review gedient sein . Immerhin geht es hier ja nicht darum eine Karte zu verlosen , sondern darum das jemand ein gutes bis sehr gutes Review schreibt . Ich denke , wenn xTc die Grafikkarte bekommt wäre allen gedient .


----------



## butter_milch (19. April 2010)

Ich würde vieles tun um ein solch exzellentes Stück Hardware zu besitzen. Sogar einen ausführlichen Lesertest schreiben 

Die Karte werde ich mit folgender Hardware testen:

 *CPU*: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700
 *MB*: Asus Maximus Formula
 *RAM*: 4096MB G.Skill DDR2-1000
 *HDD*: Seagate Barracuda ES.2 500GB 32MB
 *NT*: Cooler Master RealPower  M 700W
 *OS*: Win Vista oder Win 7 - je nach Wunsch der Redaktion
Kontrahent in Sachen Grafikpower ist meine Nvidia GTX260 @ 216 SUs von XFX welche sich der neuen Karte im Standardtakt und übertaktet entgegenstellen wird. Weitere Infos zum System gibt es hier.

*Benchmarking*:

Es folgt eine Liste der Benchmarks und Spiele welche die Karten durchlaufen werden.

Benchmarks:

3DMark01
3DMark03
3DMark05
3DMark06
3DMark Vantage
PCMark05
PCMark Vantage
AquaMark
FurMark
FluidMark
Haven Benchmark
Tropics Benchmark
Cinebench
Die Benchmarks werden mit Standardeinstellungen gemacht um den Vergleich mit anderen Systemen so einfach wie möglich zu machen.

Spiele-Benchmarks (mit großer Engine-Vielfalt):

 Asasssin's Creed (*Anvil Engine*)
 Batman: Arkham Asylum (*Unreal Engine 3*)
 Battlefield Bad Company 2 (*Frostbite Engine*)
 CoD 6 (*IW Engine*)
 Crysis (*CryEngine 2*)
 Dead Space (*Dead Engine*)
 Dirt 2 (*EGO Engine*)
 Dragon Age: Origins (*Eclipse Engine*)
 Fallout 3 (*Gamebryo Engine*)
 Far Cry 2 (*Dunia Engine*)
 GTA 4 (*RAGE Engine*)
 HL2: EP2 @ CM10 (*Source Engine*)
 Just Cause 2 (*Avalanche Engine*)
 Prey (*id Tech 4 Engine*)
 Red Faction: Guerrilla (*Geo-Mod Engine*)
 S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat (*X-Ray Engine*)
Es werden folgende Settings gebenched:

 1280x1024 / 1680x1050 / 1920x1080 mit min. Settings ohne AA/AF
 1280x1024 / 1680x1050 / 1920x1080 mit med. Settings ohne AA/AF
 1280x1024 / 1680x1050 / 1920x1080 mit max. Settings mit den max. im Spiel verfügbaren AA- und AF-Settings
Für jedes Spiel werde ich eine ca. zwei Minuten langen Abschnitt aussuchen, welche mit jedem der drei Settings getestet wird.

Zum Logging der Frameanzeige werde ich Fraps benutzen. Die GPU-Temperatur welche während dieser Zeit erreicht wird, wird per RivaTuner aufgezeichnet. Im Test wird dann jeweils die min., max. und durchschnittliche FPS-Anzahl angegeben.

Falls hier verfügbar, können die Spiele mit PCGH-Savegames gebenched werden. Auf Wunsch kann ich die Karte mit fast jedem Spiel aus dieser Liste testen.

*Overclocking*:

Folgende OC-Konstellationen sind geplant:

 CPU: 3510MHz, RAM: 520MHz + GTX260 @ Standardtakt
 CPU: 3510MHz, RAM: 520MHz + GTX260 @ GPU: 686MHz, VRAM: 1202MHz, SU: 1479MHz
 CPU: 3510MHz, RAM: 520MHz + GTX470 @ Standardtakt
 CPU: 3510MHz, RAM: 520MHz + GTX470 @ max. mit Software erreichbarer Overclock
Jedes Spiel und jeder Benchmark wird mit jeder der vier oben genannten Settings gebenched.

*Weitere Features*:

 neben den Screenshots bekommt jedes der gebenchten Spiele ein Full HD Video auf YouTube welches den Benchmarkabschnitt in maximaler Grafik zeigt
 Balkendiagramme werden in Excel 2007 erstellt
 die Spiele werden in allen verfügbaren DX-Leveln getestet
 die Bilder werde ich mit einer Sony Cybershot DSC-F717 aufnehmen (Referenzen: 1, 2, 3)
 ich bin ein Perfektionist. Der Test kann nicht anders als zu eurer Zufriedenheit verlaufen 
*Zeitfaktor*:

Dieser Test wird einen sehr großen Umfang haben. Ich rechne mit ca:

 17 Stunden für Spiele-Benchmarks
 4 Stunden für Benchmarks
 2 Stunden für Overclocking
 5 Stunden für Bilder, Excel und den Text für das Forum
 80 Minuten tägliche Arbeitszeit in 21 Tagen. Das ist in vier Wochen ohne Probleme möglich
Das wars. Ich erkläre mich mit allen Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden und hoffe, dass meine Bewerbung überzeugen konnte.

Gruß

butter_milch


----------



## Amlug_celebren (19. April 2010)

Da ich nun schon länger mit Hardware hantiere, und auch des öfteren Lesertests beobachte, melde ich mich einfach mal hier,
und mit etwas Glück landet die Karte ja bei mir!

*Was habe ich denn so zu bieten:*

*Digicam u. Spiegelreflex Kamera*


*Mehrere Vergleichskarten:*


HD5870 Eyefinity 6
GTX260 Sonic 1792Mb


*Mehrere Vergleichskühler:*


Prolimatech MK-13
Scythe Setsugen



*Testumgebung:*

Core i5 3,0-3,6Ghz
6Gb DDR3-1600
Board mit 16x PCI-E 2.0 switchable auf 8x PCI-E 2.0 (USB 3.0)
Lian-Li Case oder offener Testaufbau

Monitore: 
20" (1400x1050)
22" (1680x1050)
26" (1920x1200)



Über genügend Kenntnisse verfüge ich selbstverständlich!
Die ordentliche Schreibe sollte durch aus gegeben sein, ich werde mir definitiv sehr viel Mühe geben, und ihr könnt euch ja auch ein wenig mein bisheriges TB ansehen!


----------



## 4Kerner (19. April 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGHX-Redaktion,

auch ich möchte diese einmalige Chance nicht missen, am Lesertest der Gainward GeForce GTX 470 teilnehmen zu können.
Sonst nur ein begeisterter Leser gewesen, denke ich, dass jetzt die Zeit gekommen ist im Falle des Falles auch mal aktiv im Forum mitzuwirken und den Lesern einen umfangreichen Grafikkarten-Test zu bieten.
Einen lieblosen Test einer engagierten Seite mit zahlreichen auch fleißigen Lesern abzuliefern, wäre meiner Ansicht ziemlich unfair den anderen Bewerbern gegenüber. 
Dies möchte ich verhindern, indem ich viele realitätsnahe Tests durchführe, um den Lesern ein möglichst genauen Überblick über die Grafikkarte zu verschaffen, damit ihnen die Kaufentscheidung leichter fällt.

Meinen kleinen Test würde ich wie folgt gliedern:

*- kleines Vorwort/ Beschreibung
- Impressionen 
- wichtigste technische Daten
- Benchmarks*
(1280x1024 und 1680x1050 ohne AA/AF, max. Details
 1280x1024 und 1680x1050 mit max AA/AF, max. Details)
  → DirectX 9-Benchmarks
_> Dirt 2_
_> TrackMania United Forever (3D Modus)_
  → DirectX 10-Benchmarks
_> Far Cry 2
     > Need For Speed SHIFT_
  → DirectX 11-Benchmark
_> Dirt 2_
  → Synthetischer Benchmark
_> 3DMark Vantage_
*- subjektive Lautstärke
- Kühlung*
  → Temperatur (Idle/Last)
  → Temperaturkurve 
  → Befestigung des Kühlers (Montage und Abbau)
*- Übertaktbarkeit/ Untertaktbarkeit
- Leitungsaufnahme*
  → Idle
  → Last
  → Dual-Monitor-Betrieb (Auflösung: 1680x1050 und 1280x1024)
  → übertaktet
  → untertaktet
*- Treibervergleich*
  → Übersichtlichkeit
  → Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
*- Bewertung* (Vergleich mit Sapphire TOXIC HD4870 1Gb)
  → Leistung
  → Kühlsystem
  → Ausstattung/ Zubehör
  → Leistungsaufnahme
*- Zusammenfassung*

Zu den Benchmarks: Ich würde mit Absicht etwas weniger Spiele testen, da es im Internet nahezu zu jedem aktuellerem Spiel Benchmarks der Karte gibt, daher würde ich mich eher darauf spezialisieren, wie sich die Grafikkarte im Alltagsgebrauch verhält und was sie für Vorzüge gegenüber meiner jetzigen HD4870 hat.
Zu der Bewertung: Die Leistungen der GTX 470 werde ich mit meiner HD4870 vergleichen und so aufzeigen wie groß der Leistungssprung zur letzten Grafikkartengeneration ist.

Zum Schluss ist noch zu erwähnen, dass ich keiner dieser sogenannten "Fanboys" bin.
Ich hatte bis jetzt sowohl AMD/ATi als auch nVidia Grafikkarten und war auch mit beiden sehr zufrieden.
Deshalb bemühe ich mich sehr, dass das Testergebnis so objektiv wie möglich ausfällt.

Bei meinem Testsystem handelt es sich um ein Durchnitts-Gaming-Rechner. 
Da nicht jeder ein High-End System zu Hause stehen hat, können sich viele Leser ein Urteil darüber bilden, ob die GTX 470 für ihren PC sinnvoll wäre  und ob die Karte limitieren könnte:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (Standardtakt: 3000MHz; Übertaktet: 3800MHz)
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Groß-Clock'ner Blue Edition
Mainboard: GigaByte GA-EP45-UD3
Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ Platinum XTC Edition 4GB DDR2-1066
Netzteil: Enermax Modu82+ 525W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 590
Belüftung (temperaturgeregelt): 
1x be quiet! Silent Wings USC (120mm)
1x Noiseblocker XK1 (140mm)
1x Scythe S-Flex (120mm)
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit

Erfahrungen mit Grafikkarten habe ich natürlich auch.
Meine aktuelle Grafikkarte (HD4870) habe ich kurzzeitig auf 1150MHz (Speicher) und 880MHz (GPU) getaktet.
Die Gainward GTX 470 zu übertakten sollte also kein Problem darstellen.

Ich hoffe Sie konnten sich nun ein ausreichendes Bild von mir und meinen Ambitionen machen.
À propos Bild machen: Ich besitze übrigens auch genügend fotografische Kenntnisse, um ansehnliche Bilder zu machen, da ich früher hobbymäßig sehr gerne fotografiert habe.

Damit erfülle ich hoffentlich alle Voraussetzungen, um so eine wertvolle 350€ Oberklasse-Grafikkarte testen zu dürfen, indem ich hiermit bestätige, dass ich mich mit den Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden erkläre.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive Resonanz freuen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
< |-| R ! $


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (19. April 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGHX Redaktion,
hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Lesertest für die Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben.
Ich denke das ich alle Anforderungen erfüllen kann.

Mein System:
Core 2 Duo E8400 
MSI P45 Platinum
Club 3d 4870@ Musashi
4 Gb Apogee Gt

Meine Hardware sollte die Grafikkarte also nicht begrenzen.
Außerdem würde ich mich sehr über eine neue Grafikkarte freuen.

Einige Spiele sowie Benchmarks besitze ich auch um die Karte bis an ihre Grenzen zu treiben.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich als Test ausgewählt werden würde!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Onkelz-Fan94


----------



## Matthy (19. April 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben.
da ich mit navidia karten schon gorße erfahrung gesammelt habe.
ich habe meine geforce 8800gtx,gtx 260 und die gtx 285 hoch getaktet.
die software die ich besitze:
Just Cause 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Assassins Creed 2
Metro 2033
Arma 2
anno 1404
Crysis
GTA 4
3 DMark Vantage
3 DMark 06
usw..

mfg Matthias


----------



## Cyberburn (19. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde gern die GTX 470 testen, da ich ein recht Aktuelles System habe und die Karte bis zum letzten ausreitzen.
Natürlich würde ich die Karte detailliert fotografieren vom geschlossenen bis zum offnen Zustand
Meine Kamera ist eine Sony P200 mit 7,2 MP.

*System:*

_*Prozessor: i5 750 @3,6
Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65
Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ 8G
Grafikkarten: HD 5870 & GTS250
Sound: Creative Elite Pro
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 x64
Monitor iiyama ProLite E2208HDS*_



*Meine Tests:*
_*
Übertakten (MSI Afterburner)*_
getestet wird mit und ohne übertaktung
_* 
3DMark06
3Dmark Vantage
Haeven Benchmark v2.0

Dark Void
Streetfighter IV*_
_*Battlefield Bad Company 2
Crysis Warhead
Metro 2033*_ 




*Einstellungen:*

_*Game Einstellung low, medium und high*_
_*Physxgames mit und ohne GTS250*_
_* DX 9, 10 und 11*_
_* x64 und x86*_



_*1280x720 (   AA 0, 4, 8 ; AF 4, 8, 16)*_

_*1600x900    (AA 0, 4, 8 ; AF 4, 8, 16)*_

_*1920x1080 (AA 0, 4, 8 ; AF 4, 8, 16)*_​


----------



## DeathForce (19. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für die GTX470.

Schreibe schon seit längerem Tests und allgemein Hardware-Artikel die ich auf unserer Homepage veröffentliche.
Für Produktfotos kommt eine Canon EOS 450D zum Einsatz


----------



## Razr (19. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion und Gainward!

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich die neue GTX470 testen dürfte.

Da ich mir erst vor kurzem einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt habe, paßt auch der Unterbau:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE (C2) @3500MHz
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO (mit Onboard Grafik @850Mhz (statt 500Mhz))
G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 @ CL8-8-8-24 1600Mhz
Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W
Abgesehen davon habe ich _bis heute nur die Onboard Grafik (!)_ in dem Rechner, da die Radeon 5850 leider immer teurer statt günstiger geworden ist. 
D.h. ich bin wahrscheinlich der Einzige hier im Thread der nichtmal einfache 3D-Shooter ohne Ruckeln spielen kann. Glücklicherweise habe ich noch meinen Dell XPS, der in der Zwischenzeit als Spielmaschine auch ganz gute Dienste leistet.

OC Erfahrung habe ich u.a. mit meinem ersten eigenen Rechner gesammelt.
Habe damals versucht meinen Celeron-333 mit selbstgebautem Peltier-Kühlkörper auf 500Mhz zu bringen. Und für die Riva TNT habe ich auch einen größeren Kühlkörper mit separatem 90mm Kühler gebastelt.

Gruß
Razr

Gute 7,2MP Kamera ist vorhanden. Schreiben kann ich auch. Das lernt man zwangläufig bei diversen Hausarbeiten...


----------



## afropole (19. April 2010)

Hi. Da ich alles habe was Ihr so verlangt, möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben. Danke


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich berwerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest der "nVidia GeForce GTX470" von Gainward.

Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und habe mir ende 2007 meinen ersten eigenen Rechner direkt selbst zusammengestellt und war vorher nur im Konsolenbereich tätig. Nach einigen ausgaben PCGH und etlichen Benchmarks später standen die komponenten fest und bis heute wurden auch ein paar Veränderungen (natürlich von mir selbst) vorgenommen, da die Zeit natürlich auch an einem PC nicht spurlos vorbei geht. Gerade in dieser Branche kommen einem Tage wie Wochen vor und Monate wie Jahre, wenn man sich die News und ständig neuen Techniken anschaut.

Da mich der Bereich PC, Technik und Multimedia sehr interessiert möchte ich die Chance nutzen und dieses schöne Schmuckstück testen.
Die Anforderungen erfülle ich alle und ich bin auch in der Lage durch "Hardware-Hungrige" Spiele die neuste Technik an seine Grenzen zu bringen. Da wären zum einen Crysis als auch Grand Theft Auto 4 oder FarCry2 um nur einige Spieleperlen zu nennen.

Zur Seite stehen mir dabei u.a. ein auf 3,3GHz übertakteter Intel Core 2 Duo und über 6GB Arbeitsspeicher der natürlich auch ein kleines "künstliches" Leistungsupgrade erhielt.

Ich hoffe, das ich nun euer Interesse geweckt habe und freue mich auf eine Rückmeldung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Fabian aka "roadgecko"


----------



## OCCenturion (19. April 2010)

Sport frei!

Ich möchte mich ebenso wie meine zahlreichen Vorgänger als Tester für die GTX 470 bewerben. 

Mein bester Freund hat mich vor Jahren zum "Overclocker" mutieren lassen. Hat mir alles von der Picke auf gezeigt und mich an alle Themen herangeführt. Ich bin jeden Tag auf eurer Seite. Wie andere Zeitung lesen, lese ich eure Artikel auf der Homepage. 

Ich finde euch superprofessionell und würde gern meinen "sportlichen Overclockerbeitrag" dazu leisten.  Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Elmente (19. April 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

nach der Lektüre der Teilnahmebedingungen und der Feststellung, dass ich diese allesamt erfülle, möchte ich mich hiermit für den Lesertest der Gainward GTX 470 bewerben.

Ich habe langjährige Erfahrung mit Hard- und Software und verfolge das Geschehen rund um die neueste Grafikkartengeneration stets mit größtem Interesse. Aufgrund meines Energietechnikstudiums und diverser Hiwi-Tätigkeiten bin ich außerdem bestens mit Microsoft Excel vertraut, und wäre in der Lage, die Benchmark-Ergebnisse optisch optimal aufzubereiten.

In einem Testparcours würde ich sowohl synthetische Benchmarks (3D Mark 2006, 3D Mark Vantage, Unigine Heaven 2.0) als auch einige Spiele (Crysis , Crysis Warhead, GTA 4, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, ColinMcRae Dirt2, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Metro 2033) einsetzen. Besonderes Augenmerk würde ich hier auf die DirectX 11 und PhysX Performance legen. Außerdem würde ich die optischen Vorteile (?) der DirectX 11 Hardware-Tessellation  offenlegen. Natürlich würde ich mich auch von den Cuda Fähigkeiten der Grafikkarte überzeugen (Folding@Home, Badaboom™ Media Converter). Sämtliche Benchmarks würde ich selbstverständlich in verschiedensten Auflösungen und AA-Einstellungen durchführen. Selbstredend würde ich natürlich auch die Overclocking-Fähigkeiten der Karte auf Herz und Nieren testen.

*Mein System:*

Prozessor: Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,2 Ghz (400 x 8)
Mainboard: MSI P35 Neo2
Grafikkarte: MSI 8800 GTS 512 @ 730, 1825, 972 MHz (Core, Shader, Memory) with MSI Afterburner
Ram: 6 GB GeiL DDR2-800 (5-5-5-15)
Netzteil: Eco80+ 350W, würde ich für den Test gegen ein bereitliegendes 530W BeQuiet Dark Power austauschen
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium 

Alternativ stände noch das System meines Bruders zur Verfügung, welches mit einem Intel Core *i7 920* und einer *GTX 260* bestückt ist. Auf beiden Systemen läuft *Windows7 x64* und als Monitor steht ein *Dell Ultrasharp 24"* mit einer maximalen Auflösung von *1920x1200* parat.

Neben den bereits oben angesprochenen Performancetests würde ich die Grafikkarte natürlich auch ausgiebig bezüglich Leistungsaufnahme, Lautstärke und Kühlung testen, und zwar sowohl im 2D-Betrieb auf dem Desktop als auch unter Last. Mikrofon und Strommessgerät zur Messwerterfassung stehen bereit. Die Temperaturen würde ich mit Everest überwachen und zum loggen der Framerate kommt Fraps zum Einsatz.

Zur Dokumentation steht eine Panasonic _Lumix DMC-FX01_ Digitalkamera und ein _Aiptek AHD H5 Extreme Full-HD-Camcorder_ zur Verfügung. Ein Youtube Account zum Hochladen diverser Grafikvergleiche zwischen DX10/DX11 ist ebenfalls bereits vorhanden. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich diesen Kanal um einige Hardwarevideos bereichern könnte, da der Account sich bisher nur auf diverse Keyboardvideos beschränkt (YouTube - Kanal von Elmente1).

Mit den Teilnahmebedingungen erkläre ich mich selbstverständlich einverstanden und hoffe, dass ich als finanzschwacher Student nach dem ausführlichen Test glücklicher Besitzer einer GTX 470 sein darf . 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elmente

PS: Im Anhang befindet sich ein Referenzfoto, ein Beispieldiagramm sowie eine vorläufige Gliederung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wv1988 (19. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch bewerben um beim lesertest mitzumachen.
Ich kann gute texte verfassen und auch Diagramme erstellen. Außerdem würde ich mir auch die Mühe machen und einen direkten Vergleich zur Geforce 8800 gts 512 machen in auflösungen bis zu 1920x1080. Eine sehr gute Digitalkamera besitze ich auch und weiss diese auch zu bedienen.
Mein Testsystem ist kein high end system, aber man kann auch nicht immer alles mit high end komponenten testen da sowieso nicht jeder nur die teuerste hardware hat und es auch intressant ist wie sich die karte in einem "normalen" System schlägt. Ich habe auch Erfahrung im Übertakten von Grafikkarten und würde diese dann auch testen mit verschiedenen Spielebenchmarks und auch mit syntetischen Benchmarks.
Testsystem:
Intel Core 2 Duo e 7300 2,66 Ghz übertaktet auf 4,0 ghz
kingsont hyperX 2*2gb ram 1066
650 Watt netzteil
Full HD Monitor


----------



## DarkPhenom (19. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Leserter der Geforce GTX 470. 

Da ich schon seit meiner Kindheit an Computern & Co. interessiert bin und seitdem mein Wissen stetig verbessert habe, verfüge ich über viel Wissen was Hardware und Software anbelangt. In Sachen Hardware beschäftige ich mich vor allem mit Grafikkarten.  Ich kann sehr gut Diagramme und Tabellen erstellen (Excel) und bin auch der Sprache mächtig . Ich werde Spiele-Benchmarks (Crysis:WH, Crysis, DiRT 2, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Metro 2033 uvm.) und auch Leistungsbenchmarks (3DMark06, 3DMark Vantage u.a.) durchführen können. Außerdem werde ich natürlich den Stromverbrauch messen im Vergleich zu einer 8800 GTX und Radeon HD 4850 und ein paar anderen Grafikkarten. Desweiteren werde ich mich auch mit der Übertaktbarkeit beschäftigen, um zu sehen welches Potenzial "Fermi" besitzt. Ich besitze einen 22 Zoll TFT von Samsung und einen Samsung 40 Zoll LCD-Fernseher um auch in Full HD Auslösung die Karte zu testen. Zuletzt darf PhysX und CUDA natürlich nicht fehlen! Da könnte ich (z.B. Batman: AA) zur GTX470 die 8800 GTX als PhysX-Karte dazu schalten um die Leistung zu messen. Aber auch CUDA Anwendungen (Badaboom als Beispiel) werde ich ausführlich testen um zu vergleichen, wie viel besser "Fermi" ist als G80 & und Co.  

Mein(e) System(e): 
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Asus P5N32-E SLI 
4GB DDR2-800 Kingston HyperX
Nvidia Geforce 8800GTX 
Windows 7 x64  
Samsung SyncMaster 226BW 
beQuiet Straight Power 600W + Enermax Infinity 720W

iMac 27" :
Intel Core i7 860 
8GB DDR3-1066 RAM 
ATi Radeon HD 4850

Ich würde mich auf einen Test der Geforce GTX 470 sehr freuen! 


MfG 
DarkPhenom


----------



## Threepwood (19. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit würde ich mich auch gerne als Tester bewerben.
Ich denke, dass ich gut geeignet wäre, da ich mit aktuellen Benchmarks klarkomme und auch zahlreiche Spieletests, in Full HD, durchführen könnte (inklusive PhysX und DirectX 11).
Die Grafikkarte würde in Zusammenarbeit mit einem übertakteten Core i7 920 und mit 6GB DDR3-1333MHz Ram zum Einsatz kommen, und auch selber bis an die Grenze, mit der Standartkühlung, übertaktet werden.
Als Betriebssystem kann sowohl Windows XP als auch Windows 7 64 Bit verwendet werden.
Natürlich stehen auch weitere Grafikkarten* zum Vergleich bereit und auch an professioneller Fotoaustattung (EOS 1000D) soll es nicht mangeln, da ich aus Hobby sehr gerne Fotografiere.

Ich erkläre mich hiermit auch mit den Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden und freue mich auf die Auswertung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
(Guybrush) Threepwood

*



Spoiler



nVidia GTX 275
nVidia 9800 GT
nVidia 9800 GTX+
ATi 4850
ATi HD 5850


----------



## Kraeuter (19. April 2010)

Hi, auch ich würde mich über die Chance, eine Geforce GTX 470 zu testen, freuen.

Habe ausreichend aktuelle Spiele, um zu testen, wie sich die GTX470 darin schlägt. 
Weiterhin bin ich gespannt, ob die Grafikkarte in mein Gehäuse passt oder ob ich mir doch schon vorzeitig ein Neues holen muss (geplant ist das "Thermaltake Armor Plus VH6000BWS").

Aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: NZXT Lexa
Netzteil: 580 Watt von Hiper
Mainboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
CPU: PhenomII 965BOX
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Groß ClocknerRAM: 4096MB 2x2 PC1333 G.Skill RipJaws
GRAKA: BFG 8800 GT OC2 512MB GDDR3
GRAKA-Kühler: Scythe Musashi




> - Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein


--> Erledigt.




> - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.


--> Wird gern gemacht und sollte selbstverständlich sein. Grafische Aufarbeitung, in Form von Diagrammen oder dergleichen, sollte auch kein Problem sein.




> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen


--> Habe mit meiner aktuellen GRAKA, erst die Zweite. Als erstes befand sich eine Radeon 9500 in meinem PC, die auf Niveau einer 9800er lief.
Ansonsten war bei der Neuen Übertakten nicht nötig, habe aber immer fleißig alle Berichte und Tipps im Heft von euch gelesen.




> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben


--> Ich denke, dass sollte auch umsetzbar sein.




> - Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen


--> Eine Canon IXUS 960 IS darf sich mein Eigen nennen, mit der ich auch in weniger gut beleuchteter Umgebung passabele Bilder hinbekomme.




> - Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen


--> Hoffe mich zu den Glücklichen zählen zu können.




> - Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details


--> Geht klar.




> - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht  weiterverkaufen


--> Versteht sich von selbst.




> - Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.


--> Das sollte ja machbar sein.




> - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester


--> Find ich ne klasse Idee.




> - Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen


--> Geht klar.




> - Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen


--> Ist ja oft so.


Dann wünsch ich allen noch eine gute Nacht und viel Glück.

Gruß der Kräuter


----------



## Mr.Crossfire (19. April 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben. 

Hard- und Software Erfahrungen hab ich schon seit ca. 12 Jahren gesammelt, denn solange bau ich meine Rechner selbst zusammen, wobei jedes Jahr ein Update von relevanten Systemkomponenten ansteht. Meine jetzige Hardware (siehe Signatur) sollte einen ordentlichen Vergleichstest ermöglichen. Wobei ich noch zusätzlich eine HD 4890 Turbo ausleihen könnte um auch die "ältere" Generation von Grakas mit zu testen.  Zur Software kann ich nur sagen das ich gut Ausgestattet bin von Dx9 bis hin zu Dx11 Games z.B. COD 4-6, GTA 4, Dirt 2, Metro 2033, Crysis + Crysis Warhead, Left4Dead2 usw. 
Digicam sowie gut Schreibe ist auch vorhanden. Ocen von Grakas sowie der Umgang mit Systemanalyse Tools stellt auch kein Problem dar. 

MfG 
Mr. Crossfire


----------



## RIGame (19. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit zum Test der Gainward 470 GT.

Da diese Grafikkarte nicht das Spitzenmodell ist, werde ich mich mit Übertaktung auseinandersetzen. Das heisst, ich werde zuerst die Grafikkarte mit Normaltakt und Normalspannung benchmarken. Als nächsten Schritt treibe ich die GPU an das Limit unter Normalspannung und teste die Karte wieder. Dann werde ich die Grafikkarte auf den höchsten stabilen Takt bringen und testen. Schlussendlich führe ich die Leistung meiner jetzigen GPU (Radeon 4870 1GB) als Vergleich auf.

Ich werde voraussichtlich die folgenden Benchmarks durchführen: Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Far Cry 2, GTA IV, Need for Speed Shift, Furmark.

Ich eigne mich für diesen Test, weil ich ein paar Jahre Übertaktungserfahrung besitze, dank der Schule Erfahrung mit Tabellen wie z.B. Excel habe und es gewohnt bin, längere Texte zu verfassen.

Es wäre mir eine grosse Freude die Hardware testen zu dürfen, weil ich meine Overclocking Kenntnisse schon immer unter Beweis stellen wollte.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

RIGame

P.S: Hier im Anhang liste ich noch schnell meine Hardware auf:

Intel Core Dual Quad Q9550 @ 3185MHz, Kühler: Xigmatek Achilles
XFX nForce 780i SLI Motherboard
Kingston HyperX 2x2 GB 800 MHz @ 1000 Mhz
Samsung F3 1TB
Asus Radeon 4870 1024MB
Windows 7 x64

Mein Prozessor wird die Grafikkarte wohl kaum ausbremsen.


----------



## nukro (19. April 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

da ich alle Bedingungen erfülle, bewerbe ich mich für den Gainward Geforce GTX 470 Lesertest. Meine Erfahrung rund um Computer erstreckt sich über 6 Jahren.
Damit alles in Bild festgehalten wird, wird eine Casio EXILIM EX-Z90 verwendet. Der Text wird in einer ordentlicher und übersichtlicher Form geschrieben. Als Benchmark wird 3DMark06 und 3DMark Vantage verwendet.
Games wie Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Need for Speed Shift, Battelfield Bad Company 2, Anno 1404 werden für den Lesertest herhalten.
Für den Energieverbrauch wird ein Messgerät von der Marke TCM verwendet.

Nun zu meinem System:
AMD Phenom II X4 955@3,6Ghz
Asus M3A78-T 790GX
G.Skill 8Gb 8000U CL5-5-5-15
ATI Radeon HD 4850
Intel Postville 80GB
be quiet! Dark Power 530 Watt
Antec Twelve Hundred 


Da ich mich schon sehr freue, den Lesertest zu schreiben, hoffe ich, das ich in die enger Wahl komme und ausgewählt werde. 


Liebe Grüße
nukro


----------



## rabensang (19. April 2010)

*Hey PCGH-Team*

Neben anderen guten Testern aus dem Forum möcht auch ich mich für dieses Review bewerben. 

Die von euch verlangten Teilnahmebedingungen werden allesamt erfüllt. Neben der erforderlichen 
Erfahrung und Fertigkeit, sollte ich über eine ordentliche Schreibe sowie die Fähigkeit, interessante 
Online Artikel zu verfassen  verfügen. Natürlich kann ich auch mit der Hardware umgehen. So sollte 
das Thema „Overclocking“ genau so zur Geltung kommen, wie die eigentliche Rohleistung und Technik. 
Ein Non-Plus Ultra, dürften die von mir zu erwartenden, sehr sorgfältig gemessenen Ergebnisse darstellen, 
die mit den passenden Messinstrumenten erfasst werden. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn eure Auswahl auf mich fallen würde, da ich euch einiges bieten könnte. 
Als Privattester ist es außerdem mehr als schwierig, solche Testmuster zur Verfügung gestellt zu bekommen, 
da der Wert doch sehr erheblich ist. Mit dieser Grafikkarte könnte ich endlich mein Testsystem auf den 
aktuellsten Stand bringen und somit im Forum aktuellere Reviews präsentieren.

*Doch was bekommt ihr von mir? *

  Als allererstes möchte ich euch und der gesamten Community ein optisch ansprechendes und vor allem 
thematisch interessantes Review präsentieren und im Forum veröffentlichen. Nach der sorgfältig vollbrachten 
Arbeit, würde ich versuchen noch ein paar Punkte fürs HWBot-Team zu holen. Natürlich kann ich das nicht in 
dem Umfang, wie es „der 8auer“ oder „Dr. House“ könnten. Dazu fehlen mir einfach die „extremen“ Mittel. Als 
weiteres Entgegenkommen meinerseits, wären zukünftige Reviews auf Basis der GTX 470 nicht auszuschließen.
(Grafikkartenkühler usw.)

  Natürlich hoffe ich, dass euch meine Argumente überzeugen, denn ich versuche euch soviel wie möglich 
wiederzugeben.

Als kleinen Vorgeschmack könnt ihr euch diese beiden Reviews näher anschauen:

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/87227-review-sapphire-radeon-hd-5970-redline-oc.html
*​ *
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...387-review-evga-x58-classified-4-way-sli.html* 

Zum Test würden ein AM3- sowie ein 1366-System zur Verfügung stehen, plus diverse Grafikkarten.

  MFG


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2010)

Tester für GTX 470 gesucht ?

Das schreit ja nach mir und meinen Möglichkeiten 

Warum ?

Ganz einfach ..
Ich mache ja den ganzen lieben langen Tag nichts anderes als Grakas an ihre Grenzen zu treiben.(siehe HwBot sig.)
Wenn ich die 470er in die Hände bekommen würde könnte ich sie auf verschiedenen Systemen testen.
Mit einem Dualcore ,Quad und letzendlich mit einem i7.

Dadurch könnte jeder User in etwa abschätzen was die Karte auf seinem System zu leisten vermag.

Hardware die zum Einsatz kommen würde --

*CPUs* :
E8600
Q9650
i7 965 XE oder i7 980 X 

*Boards* :
Asus P5n-d Nforce 750 i
Asus Rampage Extrem X48
Asus P6T SE
Asus P6T7 Ws Supercomputer X 58

Benches würden mit allen Cores bei 3 Ghz, 3,6 Ghz, 4 Ghz und das maximal machbare durchgeführt.
Da gerade ich ja auch der bin der sich nie mit einer Karte zufrieden gibt würde ich mir eine zweite bestellen um auch die SLI Leistung der Karten zu testen.

Erfahrung mit übertakten sind Dank meiner PCGH Hwbot Teamzugehörigkeit ja reichlich vorhanden und SLI ist mein Steckenpferd.

Mit den Teilnahmebedingungen erkläre ich mich einverstanden und würde mich freuen wenn die Wahl auf mich fallen würde.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

oh man  die leute tun mir leid die entscheiden müssen wer testen darf


----------



## Rangerspeed (20. April 2010)

*BEWERBUNG*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Ausschreibung als Gainward 470 GTX Tester, und hoffe, das ich ihre Anforderungen erfüllen kann
Warum?
1. weil ich seit ca. 10 Jahren ein eifriger PCGH-Leser bin 2. weil ich bei Wortmann Terra Impex erfolgreich (PC-Technik) gearbeitet habe 3. weil ich schon viele, viele Gamer PC`s erfolgreich zusammengebaut und getestet habe dank PCGH-Tests 4. weil ich selber viel am Testen bin und auch bei mir ab und zu Auf und Umrüste 5. weil ich spaß daran habe zu Testen (besonders Gainward GTX 470) 6. weil bei mir ein Spiel erst ein Spiel ist, wenn man dieses bei 1920 x 1200 und max. Details mit 50-60 FPS flüssig zocken kann 7. weil ich am 21.04 habe Usw.

Meine Hardware, die ich zum Testen zur Verfügung stellen kann:

PC 1:  Asus M3N-HT/HDMI Deluxe, AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE/C3 (3400@3800), Alpenföhn GroßGlockner BE, bequiet Dark Power Pro 850W, 4 x 2 GB OCZ Platinium 1066Mhz, 2 x GTX 280 OC 1024MB (650@675 Mhz SLI Betrieb), LG-DVD-Rom, 2 x Samsung SP F1 1TB, 2 x Samsung SP F3 1TB, Samsung SyncMaster T260HD (1920 x 1200), Microsoft X6 Tastatur, Sidewinder (X5) Maus, Microsoft X-Box 360 Wireless-Controler für Windows, YS Microsoft Sidewinder II, Window`s 7 Prof. 64 bit.

PC 2: M2N-SLI Deluxe, Athlon X2 6000+ BE (3200@3600), Prolimatech Megahalems, bequiet Dark Power Pro 550W, 2 x 2 GB OCZ Platinium 1066Mhz, Asus GTS 8800 320 MB, LG-DVD-Rom, 2 x Samsung SP F1 1TB, Samsung SyncMaster 226CW (1680 x 1050), Logitech Tastatur, Logitech Maus, Window`s Vista Ultimate 32 bit

PC 3: Notebook Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo A1667G zum Auswerten und schreiben der Tests. Natürlich ist auch eine Digi-Cam FinePix 480 vorhanden um schöne Fotos zu schießen und eine 16000er Internetverbindung um euch mit Daten zu versorgen.

Dank meiner PCGH-Hefte stehen mir jede Menge Tool`s, Programme und Benchmark`s zur verfügung. Diverse Games ca. 300 Stück stehen bei mir und warten nur auf die Gainward 470 GTX um getestet zu werden, u.a. Anno 1404 + Venedig, Metro 2033 CE, CoD MW 2, Race Driver Grid, Max Payne I + II, Far Cry, die kompl. X-Reihe von Egosoft, die kompl. C & C Reihe, die Mohaa Reihe usw..

Als Neuzugang wollte ich mir das Asus MA489GTD Pro/USB3 oder ein von euch empfohlenes 890FX Board gönnen, wenn es denn mal kommt. Leider gibt es zur Zeit kein vernünftiges SLI-Board mit AM3 Sockel. Einen Prolimatech MK 13 mit 2 x 120er Lüfter von bequiet (PCGH-Edition) habe ich mir bestellt, damit könnte man aus der GTX 470 richtig was rausholen,wenn man ihn installieren darf

Ich würde mich über eine Einladung zu einem persönlichen Gespräch sehr freuen Ps.: Natürlich über die Gainward GTX 470 auch

MfG Rangerspeed


----------



## Falcony6886 (20. April 2010)

*Liebes PCGH-Team*,

auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest der Gainward Geforce GTX 470 bewerben! Nachdem in einem der letzten Lesertest-Threads eine Beschwerde eines Redakteurs über die vielen schlechten Bewerbungen abgegeben wurde, möchte ich versuchen, eure Aufmerksamkeit mit einer kleinen Besonderheit auf mich zu lenken! Ich habe ein Testvideo erstellt, welches ihr euch gerne anschauen dürft, bevor ihr euch die Details über einen Test der Fermi-Geforce in meinem Bewerbungstext anseht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaEas3d87nk

*Okay, nun weiter mit dem Bewerbungstext:*​ 
Die Teilnahmebedingungen werden von mir allesamt akzeptiert und vollständig erfüllt. Wenn ihr euch von dieser Tatsache überzeugen möchtet, so schaut euch doch einfach noch mal meinen Lesertest aus dem letzten Jahr an! In meinem Testbericht von Xigmatek's Thor's Hammer könnt ihr euch davon überzeugen, dass ich gute Fotos schießen kann und eine ordentliche und knackige Schreibe habe.

_*Warum bin gerade ich der richtige für den Lesertest?

*_Ich kann euch hier ein paar gute Gründe dafür nennen, warum ihr mich auswählen solltet! Zunächst einmal möchte ich euch hier die Hardware vorstellen, mit der sich die Geforce GTX 470 messen müsste, bzw. mit der sie zusammenarbeiten würde. Ich besitze derzeit drei Rechner, die allesamt aus sehr populären Komponenten bestehen:

*System 1:

*AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 4x 3,2 Ghz
Foxconn A7DA-S
4x 2 GB DDR2-1066 Ram 
Sapphire Atomic Radeon HD 4890
Auzentech X-Fi 7.1 Prelude
BFG Ageia Physx Card
Sapphire Fire-PSU 625W
Thermaltake Armor+ Big Tower

*System 2:

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (G0)
Gigabyte GA965P-DQ6
4x 1 GB DDR2-800 Ram
Zotac Geforce GTX 280
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music
Coba Nitrox 750W
NZXT Panzerbox Midi Tower

*System 3:

*Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
MSI P7N SLI Platinum
4x 1 GB DDR2-800 Ram
2x Zotac Geforce 8800GT Amp! im SLI-Betrieb
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 530W
Thermaltake Soprano Midi Tower

Alle Systeme laufen hierbei mit *Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit*.

Ich denke, dass ein Test der Geforce GTX 470 mit meinen drei Rechensystemen für die Community sehr interessant wäre, da die *Komponenten sehr weit verbreitet* sind. Im Gegensatz zu den "professionellen" Tests von Fachzeitschriften *geht es mir darum, die Grafikkarte in* *"normalen" Systemen und mit* *alltagstauglicher Übertaktung zu testen*. Hierzu werden die beiden Intel Systeme jeweils auf 3 Ghz übertaktet.

Ein weiteres Bonbon meiner Computer sind die verwendeten Mainboards, die alle auf unterschiedliche Chipsätze setzen. Von AMD bis Nvidia ist alles vertreten und die 8800GT's und die GTX 280 würden mir eine *Kombination* mit der Geforce GTX 470 * für Physx* ermöglichen.

*Zudem wäre es interessant zu sehen, wie sich die Geforce GTX 470 in den drei verschiedenen Gehäusen verhält*. Zum einen wäre da das Thermaltake Armor+ mit viel Platz und guter Durchlüftung. Dann die etwas engere Panzerbox, die aber mit den beiden großen Lüftern für reichlich Wind sorgt und schließlich das beengte Soprano-Gehäuse mit nur zwei gedrosselten Gehäuselüftern. Dort gäbe es mit Sicherheit einen _*Temperatur- und Lautstärkeunterschied*_ zu messen!

_*Natürlich ist auch der Vergleich der neuen Fermi-Geforce mit meinen drei verschiedenen Grafikkarten interessant*_. Viele Foren-User haben gewartet und setzen immer noch auf die DX10-Karten der Vorgängergeneration. In meinem Besitzt befindet sich hier mit der Geforce GTX 280 das ehemalige Nvidia Topmodell, die übertaktet bei 684 Mhz GPU-, 1404 Mhz Shader- und 1242 Mhz Speichertakt mit 1,125 V auf dem Niveau der GTX 285 läuft. 

Daneben habe ich ATI's ehemaliges Single-GPU Topmodell in Form der Sapphire Atomic Radeon HD 4890 in meinem Hauptrechner, die mit einer Taktung von 1000 Mhz GPU- und 1050 Mhz Speichertakt die schnellste HD 4890 ab Werk ist und dank Vapor-X Kühlung flüsterleise läuft. Kann es Fermi mit der Karte in Sachen Kühlung und Lautstärke aufnehmen? Oder ist die Geforce GTX470 so eklatant schneller, dass man die höhere Lautstärke in Kauf nimmt? Fragen, die ich gerne beantworten würde! 

Zwar kann ich keine ATI Radeon HD 5870 zum Vergleich aufbieten, aber ich denke, dass die neuen Fermi-Karten gerade mit der neuen Radeon bereits oft von Fachzeitschriften wie euch verglichen wurden und der Sprung zur Vorgängergeneration für viele User hier wesentlich interessanter ist - insbesondere in Midrange- bis Highend-Systemen, wie ich sie aufbieten kann!

Auch ein Vergleich mit der Geforce 8800GT Amp! von Zotac, sowohl im Single- als auch im SLI-Betrieb bietet sich an und ist für viele aufrüstwillige User mit Sicherheit interessant.

*Darüber hinaus möchte ich gerne die Frage beantworten, inwiefern meine drei Prozessoren die GTX 470 ausbremsen*. Lohnt sich das Aufrüsten mit einem alten Dual Core wie dem beliebten Intel Core 2 Duo E6600? Oder ist selbst sein Quadcore Kollege Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 zu langsam für Fermi? Wie harmoniert die neue Geforce mit einem AMD Quadcore wie dem Phenom II X4 955? Dies sind Fragen, die viele User hier mit Sicherheit brennend interessieren, auf die man aber leider in vielen Tests keine Antwort bekommt. Daher würde ich gerne meinen Teil zur Aufklärung im 21.Jahrhundert beitragen.

Nachdem ich euch nun meine Testsysteme im Detail vorgestellt, möchte ich euch über die von mir geplanten Benchmarks aufklären:

*Synthetische Benchmarks:

*3DMark 06
3DMark Vantage

*Nun kommen wir zu dem spannenden Teil, den Spielebenchmarks:*

Nachdem ich bereits seit längerem die Leistung meiner drei Rechenknechte vergleichen wollte, habe ich nun vor etwa zwei Wochen einen riesigen Benchmarkparcours gestartet und die Ergebnisse in einer Excel-Tabelle gesammelt. Die fertigen Diagramme und Ergebnisse wollte ich dann in einem "PCGH-X Generationenvergleich" im Forum veröffentlichen. Die Geforce GTX 470 würde in diesen Generationenvergleich mit Sicherheit blendend hinein passen und könnte dort ihre Power gegenüber den verschiedenen anderen Karten in diversen Spielebenchmarks zeigen. Das Datenblatt ist übrigens im Video zu sehen!

Die Benchmarks werden von mir hierbei je nach Spiel entweder mit Fraps und streng nach euren Anweisungen im Benchmark-FAQ durchgeführt oder es werden integrierte Benchmarks eingesetzt.

_*Insgesamt würde ich 18 verschiedene Spiele in zunächst zwei verschiedenen Auflösungen (1680x1050, 1280x1024) mit je drei verschiedenen AA-/AF-Settings (0xAA/AF, 4xAA/16xAF, 8xAA/16xAF testen! Von DirectX 9 bis DirectX 11 wird hierbei alles abgedeckt:

*_Aliens vs. Predator
Anno 1404
Assassin's Creed
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Juarez
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Company of Heroes
Fallout 3
Far Cry 2
Half Life 2: Episode 2 mit Cinematic Mod
G.T.A. IV
Need for Speed: Shift
Race Driver: Grid
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X.
World in Conflict

_*Neben den Benchmarks würde ich noch Overclocking-Tests durchführen, sowie die Leistungsaufnahme, Temperatur und Lautstärke überprüfen!*_

Wie schon bei meinem letzten Test, würde ich die Community auch wieder mit einem Testvideo bedienen, etwa dem Einbau der Grafikkarte oder aber zum eventuellen Nachweis von Spulenfiepen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen und würde mich wirklich riesig freuen, wenn ich die Geforce GTX 470 von Gainward testen dürfte! 

Ich würde euch nicht enttäuschen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

euer Falcony6886!

PS: Zum Schluss noch ein Beweis von meiner Fähigkeit, Excel-Diagramme zu erstellen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## mayo (20. April 2010)

Ich mach es kurz und bündig.
Testen kann ich, Excel kann ich, Bilder machen kann ich auch, der Rest ist ja selbstverständlich und bekannt.

Das Testsample gewinnen möchte ich auch.
mfg
mayo


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. April 2010)

Moin Moin, 
wäre natürlich wie all die anderen kompetenten Leute, die schon vor mir gepostet haben,  an einem Test der GTX470 interessiert.

Eigentlich hatte ich ja geplant meine aktuelle Grafikkarte noch bis Ende des Jahres zu nutzen, doch der Erwerb einer 3D-Vision Brille und eines 120hz Monitors mit 23,5‘‘ haben mich zu der Überlegung gebracht, das vielleicht doch eine stärkere Karte her müsste.
Erfahrungen mit dem Übertakten habe ich seit einigen Jahren sammeln können, angefangen hatte es mit einem per Jumper auf 200hz eingestellten Cyrix150+, die CPU liegt nach wie vor in einer Vitrine… Durch die Entwicklung vom Computerspieler zum Hobby Computer haben sich einige meiner Bedürfnisse gewandelt, so bevorzuge  ich heute weniger die direkte Leistung als ein solides, stabiles System das stabil und zuverlässig seine Aufgaben erledigt.  Z.b. der Yeong Yang Cube, keine Augenweide, aber Platz für alles was man sich wünschen kann und höchste Verarbeitungsqualität.
Auch mit meiner restlichen Hardware würde der GTX470 sicher ein adäquates Zuhause mit viel Raum zum spielen und entfalten gegeben, unter anderem Multiboot mit mehreren Windows Versionen.
Aktuell sieht die Konfiguration folgendermaßen aus:
Q9550 @3,4ghz
Asus P5N-D
8G Ram 800 4-4-4-12
EnGTX285
Win Xp32 SP3, Win Vista 64 SP2, Win7 64 Ultimate
Tagan TG680-U33II Netzteil
Yeong Yang Cube

Fotos könnte ich mit einer Casio Exilem machen, oder bei Bedarf nach besserem Bildmaterial die Fotoausrüstung eines Bekannten nutzen.

Gruß Cann0nf0dder


----------



## dorow (20. April 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für diesen Lesertest: Gainward Geforce GTX 470

Ich kann eine mehrjährige Erfahrung im Umgang mit Hardware und Software aufweisen. Zu meinen besonderen Kenntnissen zähle ich das Übertakten von Grafikkarten (was ich auch in mehreren Benchmarks nachweisen kann / BIOS flash usw.) und der CPU. Somit kann ich aus meinem System eigentlich genug Rechenleistung herausholen um eine Limitierung durch die CPU zu vermeiden.  Ich habe auch schon ein HowTo über das Umbauen einer Innovatek HPPS+ Pumpe geschrieben wo man sich über meine Schreib und Bild Fähigkeiten einen Eindruck verschaffen kann. Was ich noch hervorheben kann ist das ich eigentlich nur Nvidia Grafikkarten benutzt (in mir fliest grünes Blut) und damit weiss ich auch wie ich das letzte bisschen Leistung aus diesen Karten herausholen kann. Als OS stehen mir Windows XP, Vista x64 zur Verfügung. Sollte ich für diesen Test ausgewählt werden würde ich mir noch Windows7 in der x64 Version kaufen und installieren da die GTX470 DirectX 11 unterstützt. Als Benchmark würden zum Einsatz kommen 3DMark01-03-05-06 und Vantage. Um das Maximum der Karte zu ermitteln kommt der 3DMark06 unter Windows XP zum Einsatz. Als Spiele:  Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Colin McRae: DiRT 2 und Batman: Arkham Asylum welches sich durch die PhysiX Unterstützung anbietet. 

Mein System:
Intel Q6600 für Spiele auf 3456MHz für Benchmarks auf 4140MHZ Übertaktet
Asus Maximus Formula SE
4GB Kingston HyperX DDR2 1200 – für Spiele läuft er auf 578MHz für Benchmarks auf 613.4MHz max.628.6MHz 
Evga GTX 285 SSC (Bios flash auf 720/1390/162) max. 789/1485/1692

Weiter Details in meinem sysprofil.


----------



## Skysnake (20. April 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:
> *- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein: *erledigt*
> - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme Forum  schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.: *Sollte  kein Ding sein *
> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen: *übertakte seid  Jahren meine Grakas. Ne XFX hab ich vor  Jahren auf 5% stabiel übertaktet und bei 10-15% fast abrauchen lassen  (Spannungswandler hatten nen Schuss danach ). Ansonsten ne 8600 Gt auch um paar Prozent übertacktet.  Aktuell ne 5870 von HIS die aber auf Standarttakt läuft. Power reicht  atm für alles eigentlich*
> ...



Sodele nachdem das 0815 Pflichtprogramm erledigt ist hier noch etwas  zu mir und dem was ich gern mit der Karte anstellen will.

1. Was  hab ich mit Grakas etc am Hut.
-Also seit über 15 Jahren hantier ich  mit  Rechnern rum. Angefangen hats mit nem Commodore, ging dann weiter  mit nen 386er übern 486 also von geilen 26 MHz über 100 MHz "Geschosse"  wo man noch die editconfig.sys und autoexit.bat umschreiben musste damit  games laufen ... Ich sag nur highmem und lowmem. Na wie dem auch sei.  Weiter gings mit nem Pentium und Athlon 64 bis hin zu aktuell einem  Core2Duo E8400@3,8GHz bei 1,26 Vcore. Es würden zwar auch locker 4GHz  unter Luftkühlung wohl gehen, hab atm mim  Akasa Nero unter Volllast  (Boinc) 37°C, aber mein Qimondo Speicher macht einfach die Grätsche.  Könnte ihn zwar mim Teiler runternehmen, aber so find ich isses ne recht  gute Mischung aus Leistung und Übertacktung. Graka scheu ich mich atm  etwas davor, da die Leistung völlig ausreicht und Garantie will man ja  auch nicht einfach so wegschmeisen. Wie ihr seht ist also reichlich  Erfahrung im Bereich übertakten und Grakas vorhanden.

2. Also wie  schon teils angesprochen besitze ich folgendes System:
-E8400@3,8GHz
-Qimondo  2x2GB @ 507.6 MHz Memory Timings    6-8-8-23 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
-5870  HIS@stock
-Akasa Nero
-Corsair VX550W
-Gigabyte EP45-DS3

Daneben  könnte ich eventuell bei einem Freund ein System mit X4 955er http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...l1=Prozessoren+(CPU)&l2=Desktop&l3=Sockel+AM3testen ob  die CPU bei games viel ausmacht.

Für Cuda hätte ich auch noch  die 8600GT, wobei das wohl eher uninteressant ist. Würde da eher die  5870 und Milkyway@home für DP Rechenleistung heranziehen.

3. Was  will ich testen:
Also nen paar games wie Cryses oder oder WOW etc  würd ich wohl testen um einfach mal  zu schauen wie stark nen extrem  übertackteter Dualcore einbremst. Würde mich da aber wohl eher etwas  einschränken da einfach von euch und anderen Magazinen hunderte von  Tests schon durchgelaufen sind. Da findet man einfach wenig bis garkeine  neuen Informationen dadurch. Ich würde dies wohl daher entweder auch  sehr einschränken oder ganz weglassen.

Dafür würde ich eher  meinen Schwerpunkt auf BOINC legen und dort einige Tage einen Dauertest  fahren um zu sehen wie die Karte mit 100% Auslastung klar kommt. Hier  spielt auch das Kühlkonzept eine entscheidende rolle. Reicht nen  Chieftec Gehäuse aus um die Karte zu kühlen? etc etc. Auf die Lautstärke  würd ich natürlich auch eingehen und auf den Stromverbrauch.

Nachdem  diese Tests durchgeführt wurden, würd ich nun zum eigentlichen von mir  angedachten Testbereich übergehen, bei dem allerdings noch nicht 100%  klar ist, ob dies auch machbar ist.

4.Tests die noch nicht 100%  sicher sind
Neben den 0815 Tests wie: Wieviel FPS hab ich in Spiel XY  oder wie lange brauch die Karte um XY zu crunchen. Will ich einige ganz  spezielle Tests durchführen, die wohl keiner in dieser Form machen  kann. Daher auch nen kurzes abschweifen.

Also ich bin  Physikstudent und mache im Rahmen meines Studiums einige Praktikas. Zum  Beispiel werde ich auch einen Versuch mit einem Rasterkraftmikroskop  machen. Das hat mich dann auch auf meinen eigentlichen Test gebracht.

Ich  möchte den Chip einer GTX4?0 unter ein Rasterkraftmikroskop legen und  nachsehen ob es lasercuts gibt, bzw sonstige Veränderungen am Chip. Also  z.B. auch ob die ECC-Unterstützung im Chip realisiert ist oder nicht.  Ich denke das würde anglaublich viele Leute interessieren mal solche  Aufnahmen eines Chips zu sehen. Dabei gibt es allerdings einige  Unsicherheiten, die ich daher hier mal gleich ansprechen will.

Um  überhaupt Aufnahmen machen zu können muss man die DIE freilegen. Ich  habe mich darüber informiert und denke dies sollte kein großes Poblem  darstellen. Bei der sich darunter befindlichen Wärmeleitpaste bin ich  mir nicht sicher, da diese restlos entfernt werden muss um mit dem RFM  Bilder machen zu können, denn jeden Rest auch wenn er nur 20 nm groß  ist, würde man wohl auf den Bildern dann sehen. Neben der Wärmeleitpaste  stellt sich noch die Frage ob die DIE noch eine Oberflächenbehandlung  hat oder nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das dies nicht der Fall ist. Man  müsste also dann wirklich die einzelnen Leiterbahnen und Transistoren  auf der Oberfläche sehen können. Versprechen kann ich dies allerdings  nicht. 
Zusätzlich gibt es noch ein Verfahrensproblem. Es ist maximal  möglich einen Bereich von ca 10x10 um auf ein Bild zu packen. Man sieht  also nur einen sehr kleinen Ausschnitt des Chips. Da ich auch nicht  unbegrenzt Zeit am RFM zur Verfügung haben werde, wird man sich auf  einige Areale beschränken müssen. Dies würde ich aber mit euch am Besten  vorher nochmals abklären.

So und nun noch ne Kleinigkeit. Ich  habe bereits mit den zuständigen Stellen gesprochen und die sehen kein  Problem darin, dass ich das RFM für diese Tests benutze. Sie stellen  mehr oder weniger allerdings die Forderung, das sollten die Aufnahmen  gut sein der Chip bei Ihnen im Labor als Testsampel für weitere  Studenten verbleibt. Ich denke das sollte kein Problem in diesem Fall  sein, da ihr ja mit einem Chip, der aus der Platine ausgelötet wurde und  auch sonst verändert wurde wohl nichts mehr anfangen könnt. Perfekt  wäre es natürlich wenn ich die Karte für diese Tests nicht zerstören  müsste, sondern eine bereits defekte Karte für diese Tests erhalten  würde. Dann wäre es auch kein Problem die Karte an euch eventuell  zurückzusenden.

Zusätzlich damit würden sich damit auch  Möglichkeiten für Extremübertaktungen ergeben, bei denen man auch  riskieren kann die Karte zu zerstören, da man sich keine Sorgen machen  muss auf dem Chip irgend etwas zu zerstören, was man später noch  betrachten will. 

Hier würde auch mein Alternativprogramm zum RFM  ansetzen, falls es doch aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht klappen sollte,  würd ich versuchen einen Übertaktungstest mit flüssigem Stickstoff  durchzuführen. Ob dies aber klar geht muss ich noch abklären. Leider  ware der zuständige Herr bisher nicht erreichbar.

Unabhängig  hiervon würde ich dann noch schauen ob ich mir die Wärmebildkamera der  Uni ausleihen könnte, um Bilder der Wärmeverteilung auf der GTX470 zu  machen. Hier bin ich auch im Moment noch in Gesprächen ob dies klar  geht.

Wie ihr seht hab ich ein SEHR außergewöhnliches  Testprogramm, bei dem die Karte am Ende wohl auch Schrott sein wird. Ich  fände es daher SEHR cool, wenn ihr mir die Karte geben würdet, da  ansonsten diese Tests definitiv nie durchgeführt werden. Um ne 400 Euro  Karte einfach zu verblasen fehlt mir zumindest atm noch das nötige Geld.


----------



## dmcq (20. April 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team J

Ich möchte mich hiermit gerne als TesterIN für die *Geforce GTX 470 von Gainward* bewerben…

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
*jawohl ^^*

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
*sehr, sehr gerne ^^*

- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
*wie könnte eine Frau nicht liebevoll über diese schöne Grafikkarte berichten!?*

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen
*jawohl ^^ meine nVidia GeForce GTX 285 wurde freundlich zu *
*Höchstleistungen ermutigt. Meine Erfahrungen mit Grafikkarten und deren *
*Übertaktung gehen zurück bis zur nVidia GeForce 2 GTS *

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*jawohl ^^ und das mit viel Liebe zum Detail ^^*

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
*Digitale Spiegelreflex-Kamera mit 10 MP vorhanden ^^*

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
*ganz laut „Bitte! Bitte!“ rufen und den Arm in die Luft reißen „ICH! ICH!“ **J*

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf 
diesem Wege weitere Details
*ich kann es kaum abwarten, bin einfach viiiiiiiiel zu aufgeregt!*

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
*na bin ich denn des Wahnsinns? Ich WILL diese Grafikkarte in MEINEM *
*System **J*

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit 
muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
*jawohl ^^* 

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
*JUHU!!!*

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren 
veröffentlichen
*NUR für euch liebes PCGH-Team, nur für EUCH!!!*

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
*Einverstanden, wann geht’s los??? **JJJ*

Liebes Team, liebe Forumuser…
da ich mich als eine der wenigen Frauen für alle Komponenten eines Computers interessiere und ständig auf der Suche bin MEIN System zu verbessern und gerne experimentiere, denke ich, dass ich die Richtige für euren Lesertest bin…
Ich habe Spaß am Übertakten und Testen und würde ganz besonders bei diesem Lesertest gerne die Geforce GTX 470 auch im Sli-Modus testen ^^ 
*(ein Bekannter von mir hat gestern eine GTX 470 erstanden und würde mir seine GraKa gerne zur Verfügung stellen ^^)*
Natürlich würden auch Benchmarks das Testergebnis prägen, sowie die Leistungsfähigkeit beim Spielen von z.B.Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Metro 2033, Crysis Warhead, Anno 1404 usw…

Folgendes System steht zum Test zur Verfügung:

Prozessor: *Intel Core i7 950 @ 4GHz @ 1,27 V*
Mainboard: *Rampage II Extreme*
RAM: *6 GB Corsair (10700)*
Festplatten: *2 x Spinpoint F1 750 GB im Raid0*
*1 x Western Digital 1000 GB*
*1 x Maxtor 500 GB*
Betriebssystem: *Windows XP SP3 / Windows 7 Pro x64*

Das ganze schön verbaut in einem *Aerocool Hi-Tech 7 *Gehäuse mit *Aerocool Lüfter*, vorne und hinten jeweils eine *Scythe 120 mm*, an der Seite ein 
*400mm Gehäuselüfter*, der Prozessor gekühlt von einem *Scythe Mugen 2* und alles von einem *Enermax Pro 625 Watt* Netzteil versorgt ^^ 

*Sysprofile ID: 117234 *J

Ich würde mich Wahnsinnig freuen, die Geforce GTX 470 von Gainward auf Herz und Nieren zu testen und euch anschließend einen ausführlichen Testbericht zukommen zu lassen, der hoffentlich die Herzen aller nVidia-Jünger höher schlagen lässt und auch die letzten Zweifel an dieser wunderbaren Grafikkarte beseitigt.


In der Hoffnung bald von euch zu hören, liebe Grüße
Melanie


----------



## Target21 (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

Die Geforce GTX 470 zu testen wäre nicht nur ein großer Spaß für mich, sondern folgende Fakten sprechen dafür, dass ich für die Durchführung dieses Testes sehr gut geeignet bin:

- Erfahrung mit dem Bau und dem Testen von PC-Systemen seit ca. 11 Jahren
- Erfahrung mit dem Test von Grafikkarten seit der Geforce 2 MX (bzw. Radeon 9700)
- Optimierung von PC-Systemen für eine optimale Spieleleistung
- Test der Grafikkarte erfolgt unter realistischen Bedingungen (vor allem Spiele)
- Übertaktung der Grafikkarte in dauerhaft stabilen Bereichen (Langzeittests)
- Als Germanistik-Student beherrsche ich die deutsche Sprache und Rechtschreibung sehr gut
- Ich arbeite gerne sehr gründlich und alle Ergebnisse basieren auf einem "Double-Check"
- Ich betreibe neben meinem Studium einen PC-Service und bin daher "up-to-date"

Der Test der Geforce GTX 470 wäre mir eine große Ehre und ich würde dies mit vollem Engagement angehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen - Sebastian


----------



## Gast1919 (20. April 2010)

Hallo,
Ich würde mich gerne als Tester bereitstellen.

System 1:

nForce 630i/Geforce 7100
Intel Core Quad Q8200 @ 3.6GHz
Nvidia Geforce GT 320 @ 725/965MHz
Kingston HypterX T1 4GB DDR2 @ 1066 MHz CL5
nForce 630i/Geforce 7100
Super-Flower Amazon 650W
Coolermaster Cosmos Pure Black

System 2:

Intel Core i7-930 @ 4.8 GHz
ASUS Rampage II Extreme
Corsair 6 GB DDR3 @ 1600 C7 
Lian Li PC-P50R AMD Edition
 XFX 850W Black Edition
XFX Radeon HD 5870 1GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 2TB 
Samsung SH-B083L bulk (BlueRay)

Synthetische Benchmarks:3DMark 053DMark 06
3DMark Vantage
Vorhande Games:_*

Die vorhandenen Games würde ich mit den Auflösungen (1280x1024, 1680x1050 und 1920x1080) testen.
*_
Anno 1404
Assassin's Creed 1&2
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2
 Colin McRae: Dirt 2
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Fallout 3
Far Cry 2
Half Life 2
Grand Theft Auto 4 (Patch 1.0.6.0)
Grand Theft Auto : Episodes from Liberty City
Mass Effect 2
Metro 2033
Need for Speed: Shift
WoW: Wrath of the Lich King

Eure Bedingungen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
*Ich bin Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum.*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
*Natürlich.*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten und Übertakten besitzen
*Erfahren im Bereich Overclocking und Grafikkarten habe ich etliche Gesammelt.*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*Dies sollte kein Problem darstellen.*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
*Dies sollte ebenfalls kein Problem darstellen, da ich eine Reflexkamera  mit 10,2 Megapixel besitze.*
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
*Natürlich.*
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details
*Geht klar.*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht  weiterverkaufen
*Natürlich.*
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
*Wird kein Problem darstellen.*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
*Darüber würde ich mich freuen.*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
*Danke für die Info.*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
*Natürlich.
*
Außerdem:

 Alle meine beiden Systeme laufen unter Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit.
In meinem Lestertest soll es darum gehen, die Grafikkarten in normalen Computern zu testen.
 Außerdem interessiert mich aüßerst der Vergleich zwichen meiner HD 5870 und der GTX 470.


----------



## poiu (20. April 2010)

Eigentlich hatte ich die Sorge das mein System nicht mehr ganz "up to Date" ist um mich zu bewerben, aber warum denn Nachteil nicht in einen Vorteil für denn Test umdrehen?testen lohnt es sich diese KArte in ein älteres System einzubauen?

Lohnt sich überhaupt diese Karte in  ein Älteres  (Q6600)  einzubauen und was bringt CPU Overclocking.

Die benchmarks würden sich auf paar wenige, aber für user leicht reproduzierbare benches beschränken zB far Cry 2, 3DM06, Heaven, S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat benchmark, crysis, Furmark usw.

Außerdem würde ich denn Verbrauch messen und mir das Kühlsystem genau ansehen, da ich schon seit Geforce 2 Ultra Zeiten Kühler Modding/kühlerwechsel ( damals Socke 7 CPU Kühler) betreibe ist auch genug Erfahrung vorhanden.

Zum Beispiel würde mich brennend interessieren ob mit backplate der S1 passt 

Ein andere Punkt wären die Temperaturen, nicht nur von der Karte selbst, sonder wie wirkt sich der Einbau diese Karte auf die Temperaturen des Gehäuses und die anderen Komponenten aus?

So im groben würde der Test aussehen.

Plattform:

Q6600 @OC 
P45 Board EP45-DS3
6GB RAM
HD4850 PCS+ @750MHz GPU
wahlweise zwei 700W Netzteile Cougar oder Tagan


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. April 2010)

So, erst mal closed


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. April 2010)

Hiermit gratuliere ich Falcony6886 zum Gewinn der Lesertests  Thread opened.


----------



## herethic (24. April 2010)

Was man mit einem Video alles erreichen kann^^

(muss ich mir merken)


----------



## JohnnyPrez (24. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Was man mit einem Video alles erreichen kann^^
> 
> (muss ich mir merken)



Wohl wahr. Merk ich mir für die Zukunft. Trotzdem schade. Ob es überhaupt ein besonderes Auswahlverfahren gegeben hat? Wir werden es vsl. nie erfahren.


----------



## killer89 (24. April 2010)

Tja, meinen Glückwunsch, die Bewerbung ist wirklich sehr gut und er hat sich auch wirklich Mühe gemacht, Respekt!
Hoffentlich wird der Test auch so, wie versprochen! 

MfG

edit: Pixelplanet und Overclocker06: ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele, mir fehlten eben nur die Worte dafür... aber irgendwo sind wir doch auch alle ein wenig neidisch oder?


----------



## Pixelplanet (24. April 2010)

Wirklich Schade das "die kleinen" keine Chance kriegen und jemand der Scheinbar Geld Genug für Hardware hat noch mehr Hardware umsonst bekommt...

naja so wie immer halt wer viel hat bekommt noch mehr und wer nix hat wird auch nix bekommen...

nächstes mal bewerbe ich mich gar nicht mehr scheint ja ohne mehrere Testsysteme keinen Sinn zu haben.


----------



## Overclocker06 (24. April 2010)

Finde die Bewerbung von Falcony auch etwas übertrieben.

Und er hat ja auch schon wirklich genug Hardware. Man sollte wirklich den "Kleinen", wie bereits gesagt wurde, eine Chance geben.


----------



## cloth82 (24. April 2010)

ich könnte k*tzen. die gründe werden von anderen leuten ja bereits genannt. und: nein, das hat mit neid keinesfalls etwas zu tun.


----------



## herethic (24. April 2010)

Es geht darum die Hardware zu testen und nicht zu verschenken.

Ist doch klar das ein Test mit einem halbwegs aktuellen Standard-System besser ist als mit einem 1-Kern Prozzi.

Wenn ihr eine Seiten bewerbung schreibt wird man eh eher genommen als einer der schreibt "Hallo,ich würd das Ding gern testen,MfG".

Schreibt ne Mega-Bewerbung und die Chancen vervielfachen sich.

Man könnte meinen ihr beide seid schlechte Verlierer.


----------



## Monsterclock (25. April 2010)

Glückwunsch @ Falcony

eine gelungene Bewerbung, in der viel Mühe steckt, ich hoffe der Test wird auch so. Aber es kann halt nur einen geben und mit so einer "übertriebenen" Bewerbung hinterlässt man nuneinmal mehr Eindruck.....


----------



## Whitey (25. April 2010)

Och leute seit doch nicht so 

Andere haben nur 3 Sätze geschrieben wovon 2 ihre hardware beschreibt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. April 2010)

Was ich am allerbesten finde, ist das imache sich ein scheiss hier ums Forum kümmern ja und wenn es darum geht etwas "umsonst" zu kriegen wird der Thread 39 Seiten lang...das ist peinlich!

Ich finde zwar auch schade das ich nicht genommen wurde, da ich wie erwähnt das Teil verkauft und die Kohle für nen guten Zweck gespendet hätte aber er hat es echt verdient.

Alle anderen die Meckern sind einfach nur neidisch weil sie die Karte haben wollten...aber was soll man von 14 und oder 17 Jährigen kleinen Jungs auch erwarten......

Seine Bewerbung war echt gut und nicht :


Ordentliche Schreibe ist erforderlich: Ok Check..............

Wer sowas in der Bewerbung schreibt, ist selber schuld wenn er nicht genommen wird...

Naja an den Tester viel Spaß und wehe der Test wird nicht gut!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Falcony6886 (25. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Danke für die Glückwünsche! Mich hat es gerade vor Freude beinahe umgehauen!!! 

Über die Anfeindungen muss ich wohl hinwegsehen und die werde ich auch nicht kommentieren - ich werde versuchen, sie mit einem gelungenen Test zu entkräften! 

Was ihr von mir erwarten dürft, steht schon in meiner Bewerbung!

Ich werde versuchen, einen wirklich gigantischen Test auf die Beine zu stellen, mit einem riesigen Benchmarkvergleich meiner drei Rechner mit den vier verschiedenen Grafikkarten. Da bereits der geplante "Generationenvergleich" - den ich sowieso erstellt hätte - sehr interessante Ergebnisse geliefert hat, werden mit Sicherheit auch mit der GTX470 in den verschiedenen Konstellationen einige interessante Erkenntnisse aufgedeckt!

Gleich morgen, bzw. heute werde ich damit starten, die Benchmarks auf meinen drei Rechnern zu beenden, um mich dann in den kommenden Wochen vollends der GTX470 widmen zu können! 

Nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack: Ohne (!) die GTX470 und ohne die vor kurzem neu veröffentlichten How-To's zu einigen Spielen hätte ich bereits 588 Benchmarks durchführen müssen - nun werden es mehr! 

Wenn ihr euch einen Eindruck verschaffen wollt, wie Lesertests von mir aussehen, schaut euch doch einfach mal meinen Test des Xigmatek Thor's Hammer an oder aber meinen "Zotac Vergleich"! Die Links stehen in meiner Signatur! 

Grüße, Falcony!


----------



## Punsher (25. April 2010)

Falcony6886, deine Bewerbung war einfach hammer! Ich freu mich schon auf deinen Test


----------



## X Broster (25. April 2010)

Ich kann nur Herzlichen Glückwunsch sagen, Falcony.

Nimm dir genügend Zeit bei deinem Test. Auf den CPU(Core) Vergleich bin ich übrings an meisten gespannt.


----------



## multimolti (25. April 2010)

Glückwunsch, Falcony6886! Kannst du mal deine Bewerbung zitieren, damit ich fürs nächste mal dazu lerne?


----------



## Jason22 (25. April 2010)

Da hast du die Bewerbung.

Wobei ich ganz ehrlich das Video eher mittelmäßig finde.  (Gebt mir 5 Minuten...)
Hier Zählt scheinbar nur Quantität nicht Qualität.
Oder muss man zeigen, dass man so viel hat, das es einem nichts ausmacht etwas zu Gewinnen??
Oder es ist Geld geflossen ... <- IRONIE!

Naja dann viel Spaß...

Ich hoffe es kommt bald wieder ein Test....

MfG


----------



## Erzbaron (25. April 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> Wirklich Schade das "die kleinen" keine Chance kriegen und jemand der Scheinbar Geld Genug für Hardware hat noch mehr Hardware umsonst bekommt...
> 
> naja so wie immer halt wer viel hat bekommt noch mehr und wer nix hat wird auch nix bekommen...
> 
> nächstes mal bewerbe ich mich gar nicht mehr scheint ja ohne mehrere Testsysteme keinen Sinn zu haben.


 
Das Leben ist schon verdammt gemein was? Im Lotto gewinnen auch immer nur die anderen aber ich bin der Meinung du hättest es absolut verdient 

Das war hier kein "wer bekommt von der PCGH die tollste Hardware geschenkt" Contest sondern die Auswahl für einen Lesertest ... ganz ehrlich, was bringts denn wenn ihr eine absolute High End Karte auf nem alten Dual Core oder ähnlichem testet ... außerdem hat sich der gute Falcony verdammt viel Mühe mit einer sehr schönen Bewerbung gegeben (einfach mal anschauen)

Also, meine Glückwünsche @ Falcony, die Erwartungen sind hoch an dich ... aber ich freu mich auf deinen Test ...


----------



## Skysnake (25. April 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das Leben ist schon verdammt gemein was? Im Lotto gewinnen auch immer nur die anderen aber ich bin der Meinung du hättest es absolut verdient
> 
> Das war hier kein "wer bekommt von der PCGH die tollste Hardware geschenkt" Contest sondern die Auswahl für einen Lesertest ... ganz ehrlich, was bringts denn wenn ihr eine absolute High End Karte auf nem alten Dual Core oder ähnlichem testet ... außerdem hat sich der gute Falcony verdammt viel Mühe mit einer sehr schönen Bewerbung gegeben (einfach mal anschauen)
> 
> Also, meine Glückwünsche @ Falcony, die Erwartungen sind hoch an dich ... aber ich freu mich auf deinen Test ...



Also find die Bewerbung auch richtig gut und man muss halt schon zugeben, das er recht viele Vergleichstest machen wird, die recht interessant sein werden. Was deine Aussage mit Dualcore Systemen etc betrifft möchte ich aber klar wiedersprechen! 

Die ganzen Q6600, X4 oder i7 Testsysteme gibts doch in drölf Mio ausführungen schon! Da findeste nix neues. Nen Dualcore oder nen Doalsockel Test ist da VIEL interessanter, weil einfach nicht schon massig Seiten son Test gemacht haben. Auch grad extrem OC Tests sind da interessanter, vorallem von den dualcores, weil halt doch noch relativ viele so Systeme haben, und diese bei hohen Einstellungen auch die Graka garnicht so extrem ausbremsen.

Fand z.B den Test mit den E8X00@3,6GHz (wars glaub) in PCGH vor zwei Monaten richtig FETT! Man hat einfach gesehen, das der halt doch noch ca. 3/4 der Leistung von den Quads teils bringt, wenn man ihn an die 4 GHz Marke treiben würde.

Die ganzen Spieletests die er machen will find ich nur gut, wenn er wirklich den Direktvergleich zwischen den einzelnen CPU bringt. Weil wie oben gesagt, sowas interessiert dann schon wirklich und ist nicht an jeder Ecke zu finden.

Der OC Teil wird sicher auch SEHR spannend, wobeis dafür schon einige Tests im Netz gibt, denk einer mehr schadet da aber nicht, zumal er die Kühlleistung unterschiedlicher Gehäuse mit testen will.

Kurz um, wer nen Test machen will, dens auf PCGH schon gibt, dann seh ich diesen als SEHR überflüssig an, weil halt keine neuen Infos. (Da spricht wohl der Physiker )

Falcon, ich hoffe mal du machst nen EXTREM OC der GTX470 und schonst sie nicht. Ich hätte die Karte ja auch unter umständen abrauchen lassen! Wenn se abraucht, dann meld dich doch BITTE! bei mir, damit ich se zerlegen und unters RFM legen kann.

Das muss ich an dieser Stelle sagen enttäuscht mich auch etwas :/ , da die Falcon zwar sicher nen sehr guten Job machen wird, aber halt nichts grundlegend neues bei rumkommen wird und ich selbst keine Chance hab etwas wirklich neues rauszufinden. Vorallem, das auf meine Mail an die Redaktion nicht geantwortet wurde kann ich net verstehen 

Hoffe ich komm doch noch an ne GTX 4X0 ran. Denn gebts doch mal ehrlich zu, wenn man wüsste das es keine lasercuts aufm chip gibt, würde doch bestimmt irgendwer bald schaffen das BIOS so durchzurödeln, das man die DP-Beschneidung umgehen kann. Ich hoffe ja noch immer, das sich die Karten zu Tesla Karten freischalten lassen, nur halt ohne ECC für den V-RAM und weniger RAM.

EDIT: Ihr habt doch glaub noch ne kaputte GTX in der Redaktion rumliegen oder? Wenn ja, würd ich mich verdammt über die oder die eines Users freuen!


----------



## Genghis99 (25. April 2010)

He,he,he Falcony - rechne die 399,- Euro mal in Arbeitsstunden (5 Euro/h) um - Nichts im Leben ist umsonst.

Glückwunsch. 

Und ihr Neider schämt euch eins !


----------



## snapstar123 (25. April 2010)

Auch von mir alles gute für die Graka.
Hoffe das der Test sehr interresant wird vorallem was das Overclocking angeht mit der Hitzeentwicklung und auch die Übertaktbarkeit mit erhöhter Spannung.
Freue mich schon auf denn test und was du alles machen wirst mit der Graka und auf Bilder sind wir immer gespannt falls du auch denn Kühler wechselst , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Alriin (25. April 2010)

Teste die Karte mal brav... und wenn du gaaaanz lieb bist, stellst du die Scores auch bei HWbot fürs PCGH-Team rein.


----------



## xTc (25. April 2010)

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner. Auf das du uns einen tollen Test schreibst. 


MFG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2010)

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner.
Freue mich auf einen ausführlichen Test 

MfG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (25. April 2010)

Naja, ich fand das Video nicht besonders gelungen! Hat man fast nichts verstanden. Mal sehen wie der Testbericht aussieht.


----------



## leapahead (25. April 2010)

Eine der besten Bewerbungen erhielt den Zuschlag (Es gab aber zugegebenermaßen *für mich* noch interessantere Bewerbungen)! - So soll es sein!
Gratulation!


----------



## Rolk (25. April 2010)

Ja, Glückwunsch an den Gewinner. 

Wenn der Test der Bewerbung entspricht kann da nur was gutes dabei rauskommen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. April 2010)

Glückwunsch an den Gewinner auch von mir!
Bei so einer aufwändigen Bewerbung auf jeden Fall verdient gewonnen!


----------



## multimolti (25. April 2010)

Jason22 schrieb:


> Da hast du die Bewerbung.
> 
> Wobei ich ganz ehrlich das Video eher mittelmäßig finde.  (Gebt mir 5 Minuten...)
> Hier Zählt scheinbar nur Quantität nicht Qualität.
> ...



Das Video hab ich mir jetzt nicht angeschaut, aber die Bewerbung spricht schon für sich. Damit konnte er allein aufgrund der Form schon mal 90% der anderen User ausstechen, und der Rest kam dann durch den Inhalt. Du hast's verdient und lieferst dann auch hoffentlich was ordentliches ab!


----------



## Klutten (25. April 2010)

Da dies hier ein Bewerbungsthread "war", der Gewinner mittlerweile bekanntgegeben wurde und hier nun wirklich eine Menge Beiträge auflaufen, die nicht mehr wirklich was mit dem Thema zu tun haben, wird der Thread geschlossen.

Wer der Meinung ist, dass er benachteiligt wurde, oder dem Gewinner den Preis nicht gönnt, der darf gerne in den Feedback-Bereichen der PCGH einen entsprechenden Thread eröffnen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/94

CLOSED


----------

